# MTB- Parcour Zeven wiedereröffnet (vormals geschlossen)



## Frank Pieterman (12. August 2005)

Hey Biker !!

Habe gestern erfahren das der MTB-Parcour in Zeven geschlossen wurde.
Haben schon mit den Zuständigen Leuten gesprochen und die sagen es wird
zu wenig genutzt.

Gibt es ausser uns noch Leute die sich auf den Weg nach Zeven machen ???

Vielleich können wir die Gemeind überzeugen diesen Kurs weiter aufrecht zu erhalten !!

Gruss 

Frank


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (12. August 2005)

also, welches zeven meinste denn? Das Norddeutsche Zeven? wusste gar nicht das es da sowas gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Boss (13. August 2005)

das Ding war ja mal richtig sinnlos ,nicht schade drum


----------



## Frank Pieterman (17. August 2005)

Hey !!!

So schlecht es er garnicht und eben dicht dran.
Das Zeven ist das Zeven im Landkreis ROW.
Wir benutzen den Kurs für die schnellen Touren ( mal eben schnell Biken)
dafür reicht es !!!!!


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (9. März 2008)

Moin Moin.....bin jetzt ca. seit einem halben Jahr in Seedorf stationiert und suche ein paar richtig geile Trails rund um Seedorf, Zeven, etc. 

Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen???


----------



## Funsports_Z (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie der ein oder andre vielleicht schon mitbekommen hat, ist die Strecke nach ner Menge Arbeit im Wald inzwischen wiedereröffnet worden!

Offizieller Betreiber ist nun Funsports- Zeven e.V.

http://www.funsports-zeven.de

Die Anlage ist für jedermann jederzeit kostenlos auf eigene Gefahr benutzbar. Es gelten nur die üblichen Verhaltensregeln die jedem MTBler ja eigentlich bekannt sein sollten: Always wear helmet, nehmt Rücksicht auf langsamere Fahrer und andere Waldnutzer, haltet den Wald sauber, legt keine eigenen tracks an, usw..

Die Anlage besteht aus zwei Teilen. Da ist zuerst die 0,4ha große Fläche, auf welcher ein BMX Areal entstanden ist. Zu finden sind dort zwei Holzhütten zum Aufenthalt. Dort befindet sich auch der Start zum MTB-Parcours. 


"....30.08.08
Es ist vollbracht, der Norden rockt nun auch endlich wieder in Zeven- Aspe, nach 10 Jahren Stille im Wald. BMX- Bahn und "Bunker- Tour" sind am Start.

Die jetzt 3,22 Km lange Freeride-/Single-Trail- Strecke im Waldstück Zeven- Aspe führt jetzt über 19 gesprengte, ehemalige Bunker mit kurzen, knackigen, teilweise technisch anspruchsvollen >45° Anstiegen auf bis zu 5mtr. Höhe und ebenso kurzen, steilen Abfahrten. Enge Abwärts- Turns in den Bunkern fordern die Fahrtechnik (Der Einbau von Northshore- elementen ist inner Planung) - Single Trail-Verbindungsetappen auf weichem Waldboden die Kondition - Wurzelpassagen und natürliche Erhebungen laden zum "kleinen Abheben zwischendurch" ein. So kommt neben dem Freeride- Spaß auch die Kondition nicht zu kurz." 

Inzwischen sind auch schon die ersten Sprünge aufgebaut, die es damals noch nicht gab.

Da ich hier ja auch gelegentlich was von "einfach" und "langweilig" gelesen hab; natürlich können wir keine Abfahrten wie in den HB oder in Bx Neukloster bieten, dafür ist das drumherum einfach zu flach, aber ich würd's mir auch nicht so einfach machen mit nem Urteil; dafür stellt die Strecke nämlich, durch die ständigen, kurzen steilen Anstiege, womit eigentlich fast keine Erholungsphasen möglich sind, lt. Aussage von Leuten mit ner Top(Race)Kondition (nicht von mir) eine echte konditionelle Herausforderung dar!!!!! Unsere Bestzeiten liegen bei um die 8min für die 3,22 km. Probiert's mal aus und laßt mich wissen, ob's einfach war (die 8min zu knacken;-).

Wer Lust und Interesse hat, sich uns evtl. anzuschließen, die Strecke mit zu erhalten und mitzugestalten oder einfach nur ne Bunker- Tour mit uns machen will (auch Nightride) meldet sich doch einfach mal auf der Infomail. Wir würden uns drüber freuen.

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]







Frank Pieterman schrieb:


> Hey Biker !!
> 
> Habe gestern erfahren das der MTB-Parcour in Zeven geschlossen wurde.
> Haben schon mit den Zuständigen Leuten gesprochen und die sagen es wird
> ...


----------



## kiko (17. Dezember 2008)

...ich hab mir die strecke mal vor ein paar jahren angeschaut.
durch den rindenmulch auf der strecke wurde es unendlich langsam. das war auch der grund, warum ich nie wieder vor ort war.
es hat sich aber scheinbar viel getan.


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (17. Dezember 2008)

kiko schrieb:


> ...ich hab mir die strecke mal vor ein paar jahren angeschaut.
> durch den rindenmulch auf der strecke wurde es unendlich langsam. das war auch der grund, warum ich nie wieder vor ort war.
> es hat sich aber scheinbar viel getan.




Natürlich hat sich viel getan und MANN/ FRAU kann die Strecke auch bei Speed in 8:25min bewältigen.

Dabei sollte man aber die Sprünge auslassen.


----------



## kiko (29. Dezember 2008)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> Natürlich hat sich viel getan und MANN/ FRAU kann die Strecke auch bei Speed in 8:25min bewältigen.
> 
> Dabei sollte man aber die Sprünge auslassen.



wollte mir die strecke in nächster zeit ma anschauen.
da sie in meiner erinnerung etwas ausserhalb lag, bräuchte ich ma nen link in g.earth oder nen routenplaner um das wiederzufinden

ein strassenname würde mir auch schon helfen.


----------



## Funsports_Z (31. Dezember 2008)

kiko schrieb:


> wollte mir die strecke in nächster zeit ma anschauen.
> da sie in meiner erinnerung etwas ausserhalb lag, bräuchte ich ma nen link in g.earth oder nen routenplaner um das wiederzufinden
> 
> ein strassenname würde mir auch schon helfen.


 
Hallo,

gerne, schau mal vorbei; offizielle Anschrift ist: Industriestrasse, Zeven- Aspe. Im Industriegebiet etwa ausserhalb von Zeven gelegen. 

Aus HB A1 bis Bokel (aus HH bis Sittensen), dann Richtung Zeven, vor Zeven der Beschilderung Richtung Industriegebiet Zeven- Aspe folgen, die Industriestraße liegt ziemlich zentral und geht aus beiden Richtungen jeweils von einer größeren Kreuzung ab. Wenn du das siehst, bis du fast angekommen:






Inzwischen haben wir wieder ein offizielles Schild von der Stadt bekommen.

Und es tut sich natürlich bei uns ständig was im Wald; am letzten WE haben wir nach den Stürmen mal wieder "aufgeräumt", sodaß die Strecke auch fahrbar ist!

Viel Spaß!

Gruß

Jan
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]


----------



## kiko (31. Dezember 2008)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gerne, schau mal vorbei; offizielle Anschrift ist: Industriestrasse, Zeven- Aspe. Im Industriegebiet etwa ausserhalb von Zeven gelegen.
> 
> ...



sei bedankt.

.....und natürlich reise ich die kurze strecke nich mit auto an.
trotzdem danke  für den tip mit autobahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (3. Januar 2009)

moin,
trotzdem ist das mit der Fernstrasse nicht sooo daneben.

Der Fernradweg HB-HH bietet sich an: Ab Oberneuland - Hexenberg - Fischerhude - Buchholz - Dipshorn - Vorwerk - Winkeldorf - Wehldorf - Wistedt und L131 nach Aspe.

Führt auch mal 'n büschen durch'n Wald

Gruß
ralf möchte gern mit


----------



## kiko (3. Januar 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> trotzdem ist das mit der Fernstrasse nicht sooo daneben.
> 
> Der Fernradweg HB-HH bietet sich an: Ab Oberneuland - Hexenberg - Fischerhude - Buchholz - Dipshorn - Vorwerk - Winkeldorf - Wehldorf - Wistedt und L131 nach Aspe.
> ...


...und natürlich war ich voller hoffnung, das wir das bei gelegenheit mal eben zusammen wechrollern.


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (4. Januar 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> ...und natürlich war ich voller hoffnung, das wir das bei gelegenheit mal eben zusammen wechrollern.



Und natürlich werden wir euch herzlich bei uns Aufnehmen und mit euch über die Bahn biken.


----------



## flopp i (4. Januar 2009)

schon mal sehr schön!!!  
hab n kumpel in der gegend besucht, wollten fahren und der hatte gerade von dieser strecke was gehört. "da soll was sein, lass mal anschaun"
gut die räder mit gehabt zu haben.
wenn ich hier öffter weg könnte...    
bin angenehm überascht / höchst erfreut
-ich komm wieder (wenn ich darf)

super das es sowas gibt (kenn ja sonst nur die wälder vor meiner haustür) 
weiter so


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Januar 2009)

gibts davon bilder?


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (5. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> gibts davon bilder?[/QUOTE
> 
> Leider noch nicht so viele um sich einen Eindruck zu machen, denn beim
> "Night Ride" sieht man nicht so viel ; -(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DucFan (5. Januar 2009)

Ich bin gerade zufällig auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Ich glaub's ja nicht, ein MTB-Parcours in Zeven! Finde ich super! Werde ich mir baldmöglichst ansehen!
Gibt es irgendwo eine Info über Öffnungszeiten, Nutzungsbedingungen usw. oder kann ich jederzeit mit Rad vorbei kommen?


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (5. Januar 2009)

DucFan schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade zufällig auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Ich glaub's ja nicht, ein MTB-Parcours in Zeven! Finde ich super! Werde ich mir baldmöglichst ansehen!
> Gibt es irgendwo eine Info über Öffnungszeiten, Nutzungsbedingungen usw. oder kann ich jederzeit mit Rad vorbei kommen?



Jetzt bist du nicht nur auf diesen Thread gestoßen, sondern auch direkt auf dessen Verwalter.... der Funsportverein und ich pflegen die Strecken und halten sie im Schuss, damit ihr euch austoben könnt.

Die Bahn ist absolut Gratis und ein Tourenguide bietet sich auch immer für euch an.

Meldet euch einfach bei mir und los gehts. ;- )

Ride and Smile 

Jolly


----------



## Funsports_Z (6. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> gibts davon bilder?


 
Hallo,

n pa Bilder gibt's schon hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=371394

weitere unter http://www.funsports-zeven.de

wir kommen leider, wenn wir vorort sind, vor lauter Arbeit im Wald meistens nicht oder zumindest nich allzu oft zum Bilder machen, und man will ja gelegentlich auch mal fahrn aber ich denke mal, auch das wird im neuen Jahr besser, wenn's dann wieder heller ist. 

Ansonsten gilt natürlich, was unser Vereinsmitglied Jolly schon sagte: 

Jederzeit, kostenlos, ohne irgentwelche Voranmeldung, on own risk und die schon o.g. paar Regeln.

Viel Spaß und wir freuen uns natürlich über jegliches Feedback von euch, wenn ihr mal da wart.

Gruß

Jan
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]


----------



## Funsports_Z (13. Januar 2009)

Jepp!, das hat Jolly und mir SpaÃ gemacht mit unseren GÃ¤sten vom RSC Harsefeld bei Eis und Schnee; schÃ¶n das ihr da wart!



 
Einziger kleiner Wehrmutstropfen und damit kommen wir dann auch zum Hinweis:​ 
âUnserâ Waldgebiet wird natÃ¼rlich auch forstwirtschaftlich genutzt und im Moment ist âHaupterntesaisonâ; so hatten wir dann im ersten Durchgang kurz hinter Bunker 6 plÃ¶tzlich fette abgesÃ¤gte Ãste im Weg. Wir haben das gleich vorort mit den Forstarbeitern geklÃ¤rt, sie wurden abgerÃ¤umt, sodass die nÃ¤chsten DurchgÃ¤nge wieder problemlos fahrbar waren.​ 
Daher der Hinweis/ meine Bitte an euch, eurer eigenen Sicherheit zuliebe (uns wurde zugesagt, das zukÃ¼nftig drauf geachtet wird, das der Trail freibleibt) *lasst es bitte in der ersten Runde auf der MTB- Strecke n bischen langsamer angehen!* 
Sollte der Trail wirklich mal blockiert sein, es gibt eigentlich immer eine AusweichmÃ¶glichkeit Ã¼ber die Waldrundwege zum nÃ¤chsten Bunkerabschnitt und meldet es uns bitte; wir kÃ¼mmern uns drum.​ 
Danke​ 
GruÃ​ 
Jan
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.​ 
[email protected]​


----------



## DucFan (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo Jan, Jolly und Maik!

Nochmals vielen Dank für den netten Empfang und die top Betreuung. Michael hat über den Besuch einen Bericht verfasst.

Sicher bis bald!


----------



## Funsports_Z (25. Januar 2009)

DucFan schrieb:


> Hallo Jan, Jolly und Maik!
> 
> Nochmals vielen Dank für den netten Empfang und die top Betreuung. Michael hat über den Besuch einen Bericht verfasst.
> 
> Sicher bis bald!


 
Danke euch und bestimmt!

Eine Frage die noch ungeklärt blieb und die flopp_i jetzt stellte bzw. die ja wohl auch von allgemeinem Interesse ist, ob es da denn auch irgendwo Sanitäranlagen gäbe.

Das ist z. Zt. noch n Problem, das es früher auch schon gab und was wir im Moment auch noch nicht so ma eben lösen konnten, u.a. da wir da im Wald eigentlich nix Festes aufbaun dürfen. Ist aber in Arbeit, zumindest zu unseren geplanten größeren Veranstaltungen in diesem Jahr wollen wir mobile Sanitärgeschichten vorort haben.

Für den Moment mein Vorschlag:

In dem Industriegebiet gibt es unweit bei Marktkauf und bei der Tankstelle ein WC (inoffizeller Tip, auch zum Getränke auffüllen), und wenn gar nix mehr geht bleibt leider halt nur der Wald. Aber da sollte man sich dann vielleicht voher nochma erleichtert haben, was ja auch gewisse Vorteile für die Anstiege mit sich bringt;-).


Gruß 

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]


----------



## paul.lahner (26. Januar 2009)

ich würde auch gerne mal vorbeischauen....sind schon sprünge und northshore angelegt?gib s evtl auch mehr foto s von der mtb strecke???


----------



## Funsports_Z (28. Januar 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> ich würde auch gerne mal vorbeischauen....sind schon sprünge und northshore angelegt?gib s evtl auch mehr foto s von der mtb strecke???


 
Hallo,

ja, gerne schau ma vorbei; wie schon weiter oben geschrieben, stehen die ersten Sprünge schon + die natürlichen Möglichkeiten im Trail; die Northshores haben wir für bis Sommer in der Planung und werden sie dann wo möglich parallel zum eigentlichen Single- Trail aufbaun. Erstma ist als nächstes die Freilegung vom 20ten Bunker (den gab es füher nicht) dran, dann die Wall in bunker 12 (da ist jetzt schon ne schöne natürliche Steilwand); danach schaun wir ma ob wir bei bunker 15 nen ordentlichen 2- 3m Drop hinbekommen;-). Soweit das was is und das was kommt. Und Bilder? Wir versuchen es immer wieder, aber bisher von uns leider nur das Material im Blog (www.funsports-Zeven.de) , da gib es nen Eintrag "Trail- impressionen", der gibt Teile der Strecke ganz gut wieder.

Gruß​

Jan
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.​

[email protected]​


----------



## Brexe (28. Januar 2009)

wie siehts aus paul.lahner, wollen wa ma freitag ma was abmachen und dann vielleicht am wochenende nach aspe durchstarten?
kenn den weg ja schon(war schon 2 mal da).


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. Januar 2009)

Wir sind auf jeden Fall auch da. 

Am letzten Sa im Monat ab 14.00 Uhr sowohl beim BMX als auch beim MTB trifft sich vorort immer unser Verein und Gäste sind natürlich gern gesehn. 

Beim BMX wird diesmal weitergebaut und wir werden auch ein bischen räumen und mal wieder nen neuen Anlauf nehmen, n pa vernünftige Bilder auf die Reihe zu bekommen, sprich auch n pa runden drehen;-).


Gruß 

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (18. Februar 2009)

Da am letzten WE nich ganz soviel passiert ist und die Arbeit wetterbedingt weitesgehend ruht, hab ich nochma 2 Stimmen zum Parcour aus dem letzten Jahr "ausgegraben" von den Haldenbikern Rob und Bruzzler, die unsre gäste warn (mit deren freundlicher Genehmigung):

"..die MTB Strecke über die gesprengten Bunker ist eine Herausforderung. Konditionell sehr anspruchsvoll, weil auf einer Runde sehr viele aufeinander folgende kurze knackige Steigungen (eben um auf die Bunker raufzukommen) sind. Man kann gar nicht gemütlich fahren und ist gezwungen immer wieder Gas zu geben. Der Streckenverlauf fühlt sich sehr natürlich an, das Wäldchen, in dem die Strecke liegt ist unberührt, hat ne schöne Atmosphäre. Wenn da noch ein oder zwei kleine Sprünge eingebaut werden, ist das ne tolle Trainingsstrecke, vielleicht sogar für ein Rennen geeignet....." Rob

"...ich fands cool in zeven, auch die MTB strecke hats in sich. hätt ich net gedacht..." Bruzzler

http://www.haldenbiker.de/forum/tratsch/und-wieder-war-ein-haldenbiker-in-zeven/page-1/


Also, wenn die Strecke nich ne Reise wert ist?;-)))


In dem Sinne, vielleicht demnächst an der Strecke?

Gruß 

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (28. Februar 2009)

Upps, fast vergessen; der Monat ist ja schon wieder rum und deshalb trifft sich natürlich auch heute Funsports Zeven wie gehabt um 14.00 an der Strecke zum lockeren abfahrn, klönen, abhängen und sicher auch noch ein wenig zum arbeiten ( zum trail- Schilder aufhängen zB; nachdem die scheinbar schon zu begehrten Souveniers geworden sind;-)))). Auch wie gehabt, wer lust hat kommt einfach vorbei.


Gruß 

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## kiko (1. März 2009)

moin,
ich schreib später noch was. bin völlig platt.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/14887

vielleicht erbarmt sich ja ein anderer mitreisender.


----------



## ralfathome (1. März 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> [...]vielleicht erbarmt sich ja ein anderer mitreisender.


moin,
schön war's!

Einen tolle Bahn habt Ihr dort. Für ein paar schöne Runden auf dem MTB-Parcours haben unsere Reserven noch gereicht. 

Bilder im Album,: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/14893 

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## MTBRafi (1. März 2009)

Jau, war zwar anstrengend, aber hat sich gelohnt  Von/bis HaW waren es wohl etwa 106km, der Akku hat sich allerdings auf dem Rückweg in Fischerhude verabschiedet, so dass der Rest auf Basis des Hinwegs geschätzt ist. Ich bin 2 Runden im MTB-Parcours gefahren, eine Runde sind etwa 2,2km, die Auswertung der GPS-Höhenmeter ist aber nicht brauchbar 

Bis nächstes Mal, 

Rafael


----------



## kiko (2. März 2009)

denn war meine schätzung mit 120 von/bis zu hause ja ganz gut.

war fein dort. ich fahr da sicherlich nochmal hin, wenn die strecke etwas abgetrocknet ist.
den rundkurs darf man nicht unterschätzen.

den einzigsten nagel in der gegend dürfte unser kollege gefunden haben.

ich gebe zu, bei manchen "anstiegen" musste ich aus den pedalen.
war vorher mit einem 20kg fully einfach kein schwung zu holen.

eidieweil, ein genialer tach.

@funsports: ich bedanke mich nochmals für die einladung und werde euch natürlich weiterempfehlen.
ihr leistet eine menge arbeit, die sich lohnt.
das verdient grossen respekt.
ps: an der stelle, wo das laub vor dem 2ten bunker grossflächig beiseite geschoben wurde, hab ich mich schön mit speed langgemacht.
seht das mal als einen beitrag meinerseits zu den aufräumarbeiten.


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

erstma schön das Ihr hergefunden habt und das es euch so gut gefallen hat; freut uns sehr und sind ja auch n pa klasse Bilder bei rumgekommen (insbesondere der sprung, "schönes Ding"!); und danke euch und wir arbeiten natürlich weiter dran.

Worauf ich ja eingentlich schon irgentwie gewartet hatte, war nen comment zu den Trail- Bedingungen. Wir hatten das Thema schon am Sa (siehe funsports blog); das kam auch schon am Sa mit dem aufgetauten, rutschigen Boden streckenweise nem "Drift- oder slide-Wettbewerb" gleich.

Da warst du nicht der Einzige, den es am Wochenende erwischt hat und es gibt auch noch den ein oder andren, der die Anstiege auch nicht (immer) schafft (mich eingeschlossen).

Aber das kann ja auch eine Herausforderung der Strecke oder ein Trainingsziel sein, insbesondere dann wenn wir dieses Jahr noch ein Rennen veranstalten sollten, aber bis dahin is noch haufen organisatorisches abzuarbeiten.

Eine Bitte: Könnte mal jemand von euch die strecke bei zB gpsies oderso hochladen, ich würd mir gerne ma anschaun wie ihr gefahrn seid.

Danke nochmals euch und vielleicht sieht man sich ja nä Mal in Aspe


Gruß 

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Balibiker (3. März 2009)

Hallo... Hab letzte Woche erst erfahren, das der MTB-Parcour in Zeven wieder geöffnet hat. Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich dort des öfteren gefahren. Bin am Freitag gleich mit dem Auto (es regnete) hingesaust. Sieht klasse aus, der Parcour und auch die BMX-Strecke juckt bei mir schon in den Fingern... ;-). Freut mich, das es hier in der Gegend doch Gleichgesinnte gibt.

Bis bald in Zeven!!!

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## kiko (3. März 2009)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Worauf ich ja eingentlich schon irgentwie gewartet hatte, war nen comment zu den Trail- Bedingungen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wir nehmen, wie es kommt.
die räder waren auf dem rückweg sicher etwas schwerer.
die lage des trails is aber wunderschön gelegen und abwechslungsreich. nen stückchen northshore und nen sprung auf einer geraden (vielleicht von einem table mit verlängerter auffahrt ins flat ohne baumreichweite, falls man sich langmacht.)wär die spitze.
die erste rund hat sich jeder verfahren. danach hat uns unser guide (ralfneverathome) mit der richtigen spürnase auf den richtigen pfad gebracht.
ein paar schilder scheinen tatsächlich abhanden gekommen zu sein.
das nächste mal hoffe ich auf einen kollegen mit slr. dann kommen auch mal anständige bilders.


ihr solltet einen mod bitten, den namen dieses threads zu ändern.
strecke geschlossen interessiert keinen.
für neue trails sind alle zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (5. März 2009)

moin


Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Worauf ich ja eingentlich schon irgentwie gewartet hatte, war nen comment zu den Trail- Bedingungen. Wir hatten das Thema schon am Sa (siehe funsports blog); das kam auch schon am Sa mit dem aufgetauten, rutschigen Boden streckenweise nem "Drift- oder slide-Wettbewerb" gleich.


die Trails waren/sind top. Etwas rutschig kann es um die Jahreszeit im Wald ja mal sein. 



Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Eine Bitte: Könnte mal jemand von euch die strecke bei zB gpsies oderso hochladen, ich würd mir gerne ma anschaun wie ihr gefahrn seid.


da bin ich mir jetzt nicht so ganz sicher, welche Strecke Du meinst?
Den Parcours haben wir sicher ab der zweiten Runde so getroffen wie von Euch vorgesehen und ausgeschildert, gefühlte 100 Bunker rauf und runter.

Die Anfahrt von Bremen war ziemlich genau wie oben schon beschrieben, zwischen Vorwerk (da wo die Staubsauger .....) und Winkeldorf mal Waldweg und sonst immer Asphalt.

Wir waren zwar zu fünft, aber elekronisch defizitär.

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## kiko (5. März 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin
> 
> die Trails waren/sind top. Etwas rutschig kann es um die Jahreszeit im Wald ja mal sein.
> 
> ...



5 kisten ohne tacho. na ja, selten aber wirklich wichtich sind die dinger auch nich.


----------



## Funsports_Z (6. März 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> 5 kisten ohne tacho. na ja, selten aber wirklich wichtich sind die dinger auch nich.


 
selten, naja, gibt sicher nochn pa mehr die so fahrn; biken is halt noch "oldschool" bei den "älteren (BMX) Semestern" bei uns im Verein; wir habn deshalb auch nix von dem ganzen "elektronischen Geraffel" am Bike (einzige Ausnahmen: Jolly und meine bessere Hälfte); wäre ja auch nur unnützes Mehrgewicht, das kaputtgehn könnte; obwohl, so manchma könnt man's ja vielleicht doch brauchen; deshalb gibt's ja leider auch noch keinen vernünftigen gps- track vom trail.

Der Jolly bekommt ja nu im März/April sein neues GPS und dann wird das sofort amtlich nachgeholt (hoffentlich schon mit dem 20ten Bunker). Aber der zählt ja auch zu den "jüngeren".

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (6. März 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin
> 
> die Trails waren/sind top. Etwas rutschig kann es um die Jahreszeit im Wald ja mal sein.
> 
> ...


 
"gefühlte 100 Bunker" find ich richtig gut, paßt. Ja, ich meinte eigentlich den reinen Parcour, wir ihr ihn gefahrn seit. 

Und wir nehmens natürlich auch wie s kommt und fahrn dat ding auch bei Schnee, vereist, Nacht und Nebel; am Sa fand's ich's schon bischen extrem (wenn man den parcour ganzjährig kennt); is subjektiv und natürlich immer auch ne reifenfrage und tut dem spaß natürlich überhaupt keinen Abbruch . Nee, wir müssen natürlich schon aus Gründen der Verkehrssicherungspflicht immer auf *alle* möglichen Gefahren hinweisen. 

Aber klasse, das es so gefallen hat und ihr so, gut damit zurecht gekommen seit. Und die Vervollständigung der Beschilderung is in Arbeit.


Gruß 

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## MTBRafi (6. März 2009)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Eine Bitte: Könnte mal jemand von euch die strecke bei zB gpsies oderso hochladen, ich würd mir gerne ma anschaun wie ihr gefahrn seid.
> 
> [email protected]
> http://www.funsports-zeven.de




Ähmm, ich hatte in meinem Posting weiter oben den Track als *.gpx "attached", kann man dann z.B. in Google Earth importieren. Und selber editieren geht ganz gut mit gps-track-analyze.net (http://www.gps-freeware.de/). Oder habe ich die Frage falsch verstanden?

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## Funsports_Z (7. März 2009)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> Ähmm, ich hatte in meinem Posting weiter oben den Track als *.gpx "attached", kann man dann z.B. in Google Earth importieren. Und selber editieren geht ganz gut mit gps-track-analyze.net (http://www.gps-freeware.de/). Oder habe ich die Frage falsch verstanden?
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Rafael


 
Nee, absolut nich, hatte ich auch gesehn, aber da GPS ja für mich noch "Neuland" is und ich ja auch ständig mit "Waldarbeit" beschäftigt bin, dachte ich eigntlich du oder ihr macht das.

So, nach ner kleinen "nachtschicht", das programm ist absolut n Tip!!! und läßt sich gut und einfach handlen und war echt interessant damit zu arbeiten, hab ich das ganze dann ein bischen "sortiert" und das wäre dann das Ergebnis:

http://gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=nrwgkxbcjvwqwmqf

http://gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=gwqynurjsgyeycqm

1te Erkenntnis für mich: Die Beschilderung muß unbedingt wieder komplett ran!!!!!!!!!! es ist ja auch gut, mal für mich zu sehen, wie man sich dort so zurechtfindet, und das habt ihr angesichts des "kleinen mankos" echt gut hinbekommen und so ansich das Meiste der Strecke gesehn. 

sieht so aus als seit ihr da irgentwie 2mal hinter Bunker 5 auf die "Forstautobahn" abgekommen (entlang der grauen Linie) und habt einen Teil verpasst; zu Bunker 7 dann rein paßt wieder; insgesamt dürften so 1,2 max 3 Bunker fehlen, also "gefühlte 98", aber das werden dann beim nä Mal "gefühlte 100+".

Also, es wird beschildert, was Maik's Druckerei hergibt!

2te Erkenntnis: die Höhenmeter müßten schon in etwa passen, wenn man sie auf gpsies aktualisert; 5-6 HM für den höchsten Bunker sollten es sein. paßt schon

Vielen Dank nochmals dafür

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130403 (7. März 2009)

Ohh, ein Parcour in der Nähe ... naja, ich werde mal in mich gehen, ob ich mir das mal angucke. Als mäßig sportlicher Mittelstreckenfahrer wäre das mal 'ne ganz neue Erfahrung.


----------



## flopp i (7. März 2009)

moin-malzeit
leider nun doch schon 3 monate vergangen + noch nich absehbar wann ich wieder komm. 
da ich aber die strecke dann hin + rück nich radel wie die jungs aus brem', -wo darf man da eigentlich parken?
(psst- sind ja damals direkt vor gefahren. war ja zum glück gerade keiner da der sich beschwert hat)
vorne an der industriestr. hab ich n parkplatz gesehn, is der öffentlich?
hoffe das wird bald wieder, mal sehn wies sich bei euch im schlamm fährt. gefrohren war die strecke jedenfals super. 

auf bald

@steve: mach mal,is echt gut


----------



## Deleted 130403 (7. März 2009)

flopp i schrieb:


> @steve: mach mal,is echt gut


Jaja, das sagt sich so leicht .... nicht, dass ich rückwärts die Steigung wieder runterrolle und zur Gefahr für andere Biker werde.


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (7. März 2009)

flopp i schrieb:


> moin-malzeit
> leider nun doch schon 3 monate vergangen + noch nich absehbar wann ich wieder komm.
> da ich aber die strecke dann hin + rück nich radel wie die jungs aus brem', -wo darf man da eigentlich parken?
> (psst- sind ja damals direkt vor gefahren. war ja zum glück gerade keiner da der sich beschwert hat)
> ...



Du darfst da Parken wo du einen Platz findest, solange du nicht mitten auf der Strecke stehst!!! 

DENN wer auf der Strecke steht, zahlt den Kiddis in der BMX-Halle eine Kiste COLA und wer auf der MTB-Strecke steht.... zahlt den großen eine Kiste Bier und muss 2 Wochen Streckendienst schieben!!!

Ride and Smile 

Jolly


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. März 2009)

flopp i schrieb:


> moin-malzeit
> leider nun doch schon 3 monate vergangen + noch nich absehbar wann ich wieder komm.
> da ich aber die strecke dann hin + rück nich radel wie die jungs aus brem', -wo darf man da eigentlich parken?
> (psst- sind ja damals direkt vor gefahren. war ja zum glück gerade keiner da der sich beschwert hat)
> ...


 

Also, zum Thema "Parken", auf den Strecken geht natürlich gar nich, weil natürlich nix "motorisiertes" in den Wald bzw. dahin darf!!!, von unserer Seite und seitens der Forstverwaltung, was auch gut so is. Und mir würden da schon noch drastischere Strafen dafür einfallen, wie "Bunker-Freifegen mit der Zahnbürste" oder "die Strecke zehn Runden lang mit Jolly bei Maximaltempo (mindestens unter 9 min) fahrn" (das Bunkerfegn wäre die angenehmere Strafe von beiden, glaubt's mir).

Aber ernsthaft: Ihr könnt euch auf dem Grünstreifen zwischen Weg zur Strecke und dem Zaun vom LKW- Parkplatz abstellen; den Weg kann man dann noch gut zum "Einrollern" nutzen. 

Nur der erste Stellplatz ganz vorne am Gelände auf dem Grünstreifen bleibt natürlich frei; weil der natürlich für mich als "Jefe"- Parkplatz reserviert ist.

In dem Sinne

Gruß 

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de

@ Steve: Da mach dir ma bitte keinen "Kopp", das Ding is sicherlich fordernd, aber ich bin die Strecke (die Bunker, die noch gingen) das 1te mal vor knapp 2Jahren (so einmal auf die alten zeiten und weil ich ma wieder Lust drauf hatte) mit nem total fertigen, jahrelang nicht gewarteten Hardtail, mit ner absoluten "Couch-kondition" gefahrn, was natürlich grundsätzlich schon n Fehler war, aber ich bin selbst da nirgens "rückwärts runtergerollt". Ich denk ma, du bist da mit deiner kondition schon wesentlich weiter und sollte es dann dochma passieren, heißt eine unserer Grundregeln: Nehmt Rücksicht auf andere/ langsamere Biker!

Kleines PS noch: Kennt einer von euch die mods/admins näher? irgentwie reagieren die bisher leider nich auf den "Thread-Namensänderungsantrag"  und Danke schonma


----------



## kiko (9. März 2009)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Also, zum Thema "Parken", auf den Strecken geht natürlich gar nich, weil natürlich nix "motorisiertes" in den Wald bzw. dahin darf!!!, von unserer Seite und seitens der Forstverwaltung, was auch gut so is. Und mir würden da schon noch drastischere Strafen dafür einfallen, wie "Bunker-Freifegen mit der Zahnbürste" oder "die Strecke zehn Runden lang mit Jolly bei Maximaltempo (mindestens unter 9 min) fahrn" (das Bunkerfegn wäre die angenehmere Strafe von beiden, glaubt's mir).
> 
> Aber ernsthaft: Ihr könnt euch auf dem Grünstreifen zwischen Weg zur Strecke und dem Zaun vom LKW- Parkplatz abstellen; den Weg kann man dann noch gut zum "Einrollern" nutzen.
> 
> ...



schreib thomas per pm an


----------



## kiko (9. März 2009)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Also, zum Thema "Parken", auf den Strecken geht natürlich gar nich, weil natürlich nix "motorisiertes" in den Wald bzw. dahin darf!!!, von unserer Seite und seitens der Forstverwaltung, was auch gut so is. Und mir würden da schon noch drastischere Strafen dafür einfallen, wie "Bunker-Freifegen mit der Zahnbürste" oder "die Strecke zehn Runden lang mit Jolly bei Maximaltempo (mindestens unter 9 min) fahrn" (das Bunkerfegn wäre die angenehmere Strafe von beiden, glaubt's mir).
> 
> Aber ernsthaft: Ihr könnt euch auf dem Grünstreifen zwischen Weg zur Strecke und dem Zaun vom LKW- Parkplatz abstellen; den Weg kann man dann noch gut zum "Einrollern" nutzen.
> 
> ...



schreib thomas oder rikman per pm an
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=1
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=257


----------



## flopp i (10. März 2009)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> ...weil natürlich nix "motorisiertes" in den Wald bzw. dahin darf!!!, von unserer Seite und seitens der Forstverwaltung, was auch gut so is.



...und genu das hab ich mir schon gedacht. will kein schleimer sein (igitt, ne, das nich:kotz,
 aber unangenehm auffallen und ärger verursachen is auch nich meine lieblings baschäftigung. mach ich schon oft genug.

(zum einrollen reichts aber doch auch nich ganz, lohnt sich das aufsteigen ja kaum)


----------



## kiko (10. März 2009)

flopp i schrieb:


> ...und genu das hab ich mir schon gedacht. will kein schleimer sein (igitt, ne, das nich:kotz,
> aber unangenehm auffallen und ärger verursachen is auch nich meine lieblings baschäftigung. mach ich schon oft genug.
> 
> (zum einrollen reichts aber doch auch nich ganz, lohnt sich das aufsteigen ja kaum)



fahr die kurze strecke lieber mit rad. dürftest sonst recht schlammige füsse bekommen.

die forstarbeiter sind da mit ihren maschienen unterwegs. dementsprechend schaut die zuwegung aus.
könnte man wohl eh nich ohne steckenbleiben mit dem auto ranfahren.


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (10. März 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> fahr die kurze strecke lieber mit rad. dürftest sonst recht schlammige füsse bekommen.
> 
> die forstarbeiter sind da mit ihren maschienen unterwegs. dementsprechend schaut die zuwegung aus.
> könnte man wohl eh nich ohne steckenbleiben mit dem auto ranfahren.



Zumindest die MTB-Strecke an sich ist "FREI" und "BEFAHRBAR"!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (11. März 2009)

flopp i schrieb:


> ...und genu das hab ich mir schon gedacht. will kein schleimer sein (igitt, ne, das nich:kotz,
> aber unangenehm auffallen und ärger verursachen is auch nich meine lieblings baschäftigung. mach ich schon oft genug.
> 
> (zum einrollen reichts aber doch auch nich ganz, lohnt sich das aufsteigen ja kaum)


 
...fährste halt den Weg weiter geradeaus rauf bis nach Zeven und wieder zurück, dann biste "eingerollert".

Ich mach mir auch weniger sorgen, wg leuten die dadurch "ungenehm auffallen", das sie *auf dem Weg* bis an die strecke ranfahrn um keine schlammigen Füsse zu bekommen(das gibt dann auch nur 2 runden mit Jolly und die schlammigen Füsse bekommt man im moment sowieso spätestens an bunker 7), obwohl auch da wurden schon Kennzeichen von Spaziergängern notiert und an die Fv weitergegeben und deshalb parkt bitte lieber da, wo ich sagte; nein es geht mir dann vielmehr um das "motorisierte" im Wald und auf den "strecken", auch aus aktuellem Anlaß; wir hatten kürzlich probleme mit einem lokalen motoXer der über die BMX- Bahn gebraten war und anschließend auch noch pa sachen im parcour verwüstet hat. Wenn einer die BMX- Bahn der Kids kaputt macht, verstehen natürlich auch wir (nicht nur die Fv, denn sie gehört zum Wald) dann, ich denk ma verständlicherweise, keinen spaß mehr. Mal ganz abgesehn davon das er sich und andere im Wald gefährdet hat; er wurde ja schließlich gesehn.

In dem Sinne

Gruß 

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (13. März 2009)

Kurze Ankündigung von Maik und mir:

*Funsports Zeven e.V.  die Outdoorsaison beginnt!*

_Zevener Funsportler auf Wettbewerben im Norden vertreten_

Die BMXer aus Zeven und Umgebung werden dieses Jahr
Erneut bei BMX-Rennen vertreten sein.
In Hamburg, Bremen und Bispingen wird im Rahmen des Nord-Cups
Teilgenommen, um Leistungsvergleiche anzustellen.
Auch wird der BMX-BUNCH des Funsports Zeven e.V. auf der 
Infohomepage der bundesdeutschen Nordverbände unter www.bmx-nord-cup.de
Als Ansprechpartner für BMX in Niedersachsen erwähnt.

Auf der Vereinsbahn in Zeven-Aspe wird nach Fertigstellung der Renovierungsarbeiten ab Anfang April an jedem letzten Samstag im Monat ab 14 Uhr offiziell trainiert.

Parallel trainieren an diesem Termin auch die Mountainbiker des Vereins
auf derer angrenzenden MTB-Strecke im Waldgebiet in Aspe. Interessierte sollen sich gerne mit einfinden, um gemeinsam Spaß zu haben.

Alle Neuigkeiten im Landkreis in Sachen Skateboard, BMX und MTB sind jederzeit unter www.funsports-zeven.de abrufbar.

hinzuzufügen wäre noch, das wir uns mit zunehmend besseren Wetter dann 1x wöchentlich beim MTB zum trainieren an der Stecke treffen. Termin folgt nach Abstimmung.

Und am kommenden Sa sind wir vorort um den Kollegen vom BMX- Bunch beim Ausbau/ der Renovierung der BMX Strecke zu helfen. 

Helfende Hände sind herzlich willkommen!

Gruß 

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. März 2009)

Es ist vollbracht! Nun ist der MTB- Parcour Zeven auch hier im Board ganz offiziell wiedereröffnet!

Danke an Thomas; und Kiko für den tip.

Gruß 

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. März 2009)

So, seit Sa steht nun auch die Beschilderung wieder komplett, sodass dem vollen "Bunker-Biken- Genuß" eigentlich nix mehr im Wege stehen sollte; und ich hoff ma, das bleibt diesma n bischen länger so.

Die Strecke ist frei und soweit iO; und nich das sich jemand wundert, Jolly und ich haben die (Ab-) Sprungkante oben an Bunker 3 wieder eingebaut, nachdem sie kurzzeitig zerstört war. Sie geht wieder voll und wie vorher schon, führt der Chickenway an der linken Seite daneben den Bunker runter. Viel spaß damit!

Gruß 

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. April 2009)

So, am kommenden Sa is es wieder soweit, nachdem letztes We ins Wasser fiel; es gibt noch viel zu tun:







Mit hoffentlich vielen helfenden Händen wird die BMX-Strecke dann hoffentlich wieder fertig; und für Unterhaltung is auch schon gesorgt, anschließend müssen nämlich die Väter bzw. "älteren Herren" aufs BMX und drüber!

Also wer mithelfen will oder einfach nur Spaß haben will, kommt am Sa vorbei.

Gruß 

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (7. April 2009)

So, das war das "Vorher-Bild"; es folgen die "Nachher- fotos" nach dem erfolgreichen Arbeitseinsatz am letzten WE:











Jetzt haben wir die BMX- Strecke auf offizelle Wettkampfstreckenlänge ausgebaut; Plan- Soll erfüllt  und jetzt können wir uns wieder dem Bunker- Trail widmen. Da kommt was auf euch zu.

Gruß 

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (19. April 2009)

So... ab jetzt gibt es auch die ersten GPS Daten


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. April 2009)

Jepp, der Jolly war natürlich ma wieder wie fast immer schneller, aber hier ist nun auch endlich der offizielle Track:

http://gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=khcdrixbqwkhqvgg

und so ganz nebenbei hat der Jung am letzten WE die Bestzeit von 8.22 min auf 8.02 min gesetzt; aber wie schonmal gesagt, bitte nich davon abschrecken lassen. 

Viel Spaß damit

Gruß 

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de 

PS: zur "Veranschaulichung", was "gefühlte 100 Bunker" bedeutet, für die, die noch nich da warn, hab ich dann nochma nen kleinen Anhang und auch hier gilt wieder, nich abschrecken lassen! Und natürlich noch die fällige km- Korrektur auf (+/-) 2 km Streckenlänge.


----------



## paul.lahner (21. April 2009)

hab leider kein bmx,kann mann die strecke auch mit mtb fahren?
dachte erst bmx,dann die bunker...mit einem rad!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (22. April 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> hab leider kein bmx,kann mann die strecke auch mit mtb fahren?
> dachte erst bmx,dann die bunker...mit einem rad!!


 
prinzipiell ja, klar, Jolly is da auch schonma im abgesenkten Modus mit Betty rüber, geht, die BMX- Strecke ist ja eigentlich für Kids- Rennen gedacht, deshalb muß man nur mit nem längeren Radstand halt n bischen mehr aufpassen. Welches von deiner Auswahl wolltest du denn nehmen? ich würd mich dann wahrscheinlich für das Chameo entscheiden. Was wiegt das Ghost?;-)

Gruß 

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de 

PS: wenn Maik am WE da ist, hat er gelegentlich auch nen Erwachsenen - BMX (diamond-back) dabei das er auch schoma für ne runde hergibt.


----------



## Balibiker (22. April 2009)

Halli Hallo... Also ich bin die BMX-Strecke schon mit meinem Rotwild abgedüst. Klappt super und macht echt Gaudi - vor allem der double....

Bis bald...

Jürgen


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. April 2009)

So, am WE geht's wieder los; es trifft sich wieder wie immer unser Verein und Biker aus der Region am kommenden Sa um 14.00 bei den Hütten am Parcour zum klönen, schrauben, whatever und natürlich fahrn bzw. beim BMX zum "ernsthaften Trainieren" für die Rennen Ende Mai.

Wer Lust und Zeit hat, ist wie immer recht herzlich eingeladen, vorbeizukommen.

Gruß 

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. Mai 2009)

Keine Woche mehr, und unser jährlicher "Funsports-Tag" in Zeven- Aspe läuft an.

Ursprünglich hatten wir den Tag ja als "kleines" BMX- und MTB- Event für "locals" geplant, aber nachdem wir nu (hoch erfreut) sehen, welche "Größenordnung" das BMX- Race & Meeting annimmt, bzw. welche große Resonanz wir bundesweit hatten und da ja auch einige MTB- Rennen um den Termin drumrum liegen ( zB Buchholz am 31.05.) werden wir das MTB- Rennen (die "Bunker-Challenge") für A.o.L. zum Saisonabschluß nachholen (schonma Vorankündigung) und den Tag jetzt schwerpunktmäßig als BMX- Veranstaltung ausrichten.






Kommen lohnt sich nich nur für BMX- Fans!, sondern für alle "Pedallieros"!.

Das Programm:

fürs leibliche Wohl is gesorgt mit Verköstigungsbude mit Grill, usw.
ein Zelt mit Area für bike-show und swap-meet!

12.00 - 14.00 uhr lockerEinschreiben für kids in 4 x Altersklassen ( bis 8 jahre, bis 10 jahre, bis 12 jahre und bis 14 jahre -Nachwuchsförderung !!!! )

Kids und Oldschool-Läufe immer abwechselnd!!!

14.00 - 18.00 Uhr die Läufe.parallel supen, futtern, schnacken, gucken!!!

18.00 - 20.00 Uhr ( open end ) Siegerehrung:
Raceergebnisse und best oldschool bike, oldest racer, longest trip !!!

Zu unserer echt großen Freude ist bei den Oldschool Races ein Großteil der "BMX- elite" der damaligen Zeit am Start, darunter Deutsche Meister, der damalige Europameister und ehemalige WM- Teilnehmer, also ein hochkarätiges Teilnehmerfeld, ergänzt durch Locals. 1,2 startplätze sind mit chance noch zu bekommen.

Also, wir freuen uns auf euch in Zeven- Aspe, ob als Zuschauer oder Teilnehmer, ob BMX, Dirt oder MTB; wir werden sicher ne Menge Spaß an dem Tag haben.


Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de 

PS: fraacht sich ja nu vielleicht einer warum n mtbler das mit soviel Begeisterung schreibt ganz klar, an dem Tag tausch auch ich nochma meinen "Einbaum" gegen ein BMX ein. Und somit wäre dann auch für die "Unterhaltung" gesorgt.


----------



## ralfathome (24. Mai 2009)

moin,
dann wird sich ein Pedalöhr den unterhaltsamen Termin mal rot im Kalender anstreichen.

Wünsche allen schonmal vorab eine erfolgreiche Veranstaltung.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## kiko (28. Mai 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> dann wird sich ein Pedalöhr den unterhaltsamen Termin mal rot im Kalender anstreichen.
> 
> Wünsche allen schonmal vorab eine erfolgreiche Veranstaltung.
> ...



uns beiden bleibt dann noch eine kleine terminabsprache.

es sei denn, du fährst da mit auddo hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (29. Mai 2009)

... als kleinen "Vorgeschmack" auf Sa. Die "Herrschaften" machen schon beim Training richtig "ernst"; der erste "Oldschooler" mußte schon mit gebrochener Rippe (leider und gute Besserung) nach dem training auf unserer Bahn wieder abreisen.

Freun wir uns auf spannende Rennen - bis Sa in Zeven- Aspe und danke für die "best wishes"

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## ralfathome (29. Mai 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> uns beiden bleibt dann noch eine kleine terminabsprache.
> 
> es sei denn, du fährst da mit auddo hin


nö, 28er.
12:00, Hodenberger Deich am Abzweig zum Hexenberg?!?!

sorry Jan, dieser Thread paßt zum verabreden ganz vorzüglich.


----------



## kiko (29. Mai 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> nö, 28er.
> 12:00, Hodenberger Deich am Abzweig zum Hexenberg?!?!
> 
> sorry Jan, dieser Thread paßt zum verabreden ganz vorzüglich.



du kennst doch meine strassennamenkennntisse.
mach ma nen bild mit nem pfeil druff.
...oder halt 11:30 bei wiegetritt aufn kaff.
dat find ich wohl.


----------



## ralfathome (29. Mai 2009)

also nicht das ich zu doof für'n Bild wäre aber ich bin dann kurz vor 12 bei Matthias.


----------



## kiko (29. Mai 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> also nicht das ich zu doof für'n Bild wäre aber ich bin dann kurz vor 12 bei Matthias.



bis denne.
ich mach drüben noch ma werbung.


----------



## Funsports_Z (30. Mai 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> sorry Jan, dieser Thread paßt zum verabreden ganz vorzüglich.


 
Hey, kein problem, dafür ist der Thread u.a. ja auch xtra da!

Bis heute


----------



## kiko (30. Mai 2009)

wirklich feine veranstaltung.
war ja richtig was los da. 
bilders hab ich hochegeladen. vielleicht findet sich ja der eine oder andere wieder.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/18037

gerne wieder zu gast bei euch.
viel erfolg bei euren weiteren aktionen.
bis denne,
stefan


----------



## ralfathome (30. Mai 2009)

moin, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.

BMX ist für mich mal ganz was Anderes und sehr unterhaltsam. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/18039

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. Juni 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> wirklich feine veranstaltung.
> war ja richtig was los da.
> bilders hab ich hochegeladen. vielleicht findet sich ja der eine oder andere wieder.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/18037
> ...


 
Ja schön, das euch "was ganz Anderes" so gefallen hat und danke. 

Es war auch aus meiner Sicht ein schwer genialer Tag, das Wetter hat top mitgespielt, obwohl zwischendurch n pa Tropfen uns schon "Sorgen" machten; grandiose Stimmung vorort!, super spannende Rennen!, es gab außer n pa "Pizzen" keine ernsthaften Verletzungen und eigentlich (fast) alles hat so geklappt, wie wir uns das für unsere 1te Rennausrichtung als verein vorgestellt habn. Da fehlte dann plötzlich nur der Sprit für den Generator, das WC wurde in einem ganz andren Waldstück angeliefert, die beiden Rechner (Vista und "Oldschool" 98 und welch wunder) konnten nich mitnander kommunizieren und natürlich fehlte der Kaffee zum Botterkoken (ich hab ihn besonders schmerzlich vermißt), aber irgentwas is ja immer und so bleibt dann ja auch noch n bischen "luft nach oben" fürs nä Mal. 

Wie Maik schon schrieb: "wir sehen uns Pfingsten 2010 wieder beim Oldschool BMX in Zeven- Aspe".

Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal der spezielle Dank an alle, die zum tollen Gelingen der Veranstaltung beigetragen haben.

und hier noch n pa bildersammlungen/ Impressionen vom "Funsports- tag"/Oldschool- Meeting:

natürlich hier:

http://www.funsports-zeven.de

und natürlich hier:

http://www.bmx-lounge.com/viewtopic.php?t=3248

und hier:

http://bmx-vechta.de/drupal6/fast_gallery/2009_14%20Zeven%20Oldschoolmeeting%2030.05.09


Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## flopp i (7. Juni 2009)

sorry,
retref. mtb-parcour

moin-malzeit,

hab mich seit langem samstag mal wieder nach zeven verirrt und ganz gezielt euern schmucken spielplatz angesteuert.
-suuuper !!!
mein kumpel war begeistert und ich hab mich auch immer wieder mit begeisterung auf die strecke begeben.
bei mir hat aber nie der saft gereicht gleich ne zweite runde dran zu hängen, musste erst pause machen.
hatte gehofft noch jemand von euch dort zu tereffen, bin mir nich ganz sicher ob ich auf der strecke irgendwo immer falsch gefahren bin, kann nämlich nich glauben das ich wirklich den turn mit meinem fully in 8:22 geschaft hab. sigma sagte immer 2,28-2,51 km
(die beiden jungs auf der bmx bahn sagten die minimum würd bei ca. 8:10 liegen(?))
(gruß noch mal an die zwei und danke für die unterhaltungen in den verschnaufpausen.
(lenker noch fest?))

wie auch schon an früherer stelle erwänt: klasse ding das ihr da habt, und wärs für mich nich so weit weg, würd ich öfter komm!!!

ps
den bärenklau solltet ihr im zaum halten, das zeug is warlich ätzend!!! der saft in der pflanze steht unter hohem druck, man merkts nich gleich, aber noch tage später soll das zeug mit (sonnen)licht zu verätzungen und verbrennungen führn können.
 also vorsicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jollyjumper85 (9. Juni 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=403858


----------



## Funsports_Z (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

freut uns doch immer wieder wenn's gfällt

wenn du gestattest, kommentier ich ma rein: 



flopp i schrieb:


> sorry,
> retref. mtb-parcour
> 
> moin-malzeit,
> ...


 
is schon in Arbeit, wir müssen da noch einma mit der motosense durchshreddern, aber der Trail hält sich dank euer aller tatkräftiger, fahrender mithilfe ansonsten ja sehr gut. weiterso!

und vielleicht sieht man sich ja beim nä. Mal

Gruß

Jan

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de 

PS: Glaubt nich alles, was auf Jolly- TV zu sehn ist! die Expresso maschine zb macht grauenhaften Kaffee Und wir warten natürlich schon auf die unter 8min auf video.


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (10. Juni 2009)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> freut uns doch immer wieder wenn's gfällt
> 
> ...



Alles in Arbeit ; -)


----------



## flopp i (10. Juni 2009)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> freut uns doch immer wieder wenn's gfällt
> 
> ...



-ich hoffe nich von mir  ,kannst vergessen

-19? hab ehrlich nich gezählt, bin nur die ausgeschilderte "8" durch n wald geflohgen, war aber (wie gesagt) einfach super, gerne wieder

-mit n bischen glück kann ich dann doch irgendwann mal noch ne hand voll leute dazu bewegen mit zu komm
     (wenn nich wieder arbeit, frau+kind, heuschnupfen, andere termine, etc im weg stehen)


----------



## Funsports_Z (12. Juni 2009)

flopp i schrieb:


> -ich hoffe nich von mir  ,kannst vergessen )


 
neee, von Jolly TV!


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (12. Juni 2009)

Das kriegen wir HIN.....*muahahaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (17. Juni 2009)

WILLINGEN THE MOVIE!!!

http://gallery.me.com/saschagronau#100166

Ride and Smile

Jolly


----------



## Hendrik1 (20. Juni 2009)

War heute auch dort. Ich würde mich auch anbieten, das nächste mal einfach mit Gummistiefeln den Kram plattzutrampeln.

Hat viel Spaß gemacht. Anstrengende Runde


----------



## Funsports_Z (23. Juni 2009)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> WILLINGEN THE MOVIE!!!
> 
> http://gallery.me.com/saschagronau#100166
> 
> ...


 
..und da uns Jolly und Außendiensthaldenbiker in Willingen so schön die FREERIDER gefeatured hat, lassen wir uns dochma überraschen ob die nicht demnächst vielleicht ma amtlich über "Bunker- Biken" berichten. 


Aber hier ist erstma nochma und weils so schön war "Zeven - THE MOVIE" 

http://www.bmx-lounge.com/download.php?id=4383

Semi's und final vom Oldschool- BMX meeting

Viel Spaß damit

Gruß

Jan

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (23. Juni 2009)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> War heute auch dort. Ich würde mich auch anbieten, das nächste mal einfach mit Gummistiefeln den Kram plattzutrampeln.
> 
> Hat viel Spaß gemacht. Anstrengende Runde


 
Hallo Hendrik, 

Danke für dein Hilfsangebot  - wie du vielleicht ja schon gelesen hast - "platttrampeln" war gestern - für solche Fälle habn wir ja zum Glück ne 2KW Motosense, wenn's dann ma mit dem bike nicht mehr wirklich weitergeht - die war allerdings die ganze letzte Zeit auf der BMX- Bahn als "Turbo- Rasentrimmer" im Einsatz und braucht jetzt erstma kurz ne Wartung

Aber für Parcourausbau/Umbau nehmen wir dein Hilfsangebot natürlich gerne an.

Gruß

Jan

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (25. Juni 2009)

*â¦am kommenden Wochenendeâ¦*

treffen sich am Samstag um 14 Uhr, wie immer am letzten Samstag im Monat, die Mountainbiker und BMXâer in Zeven-Aspe an der BMX- und MTB Strecke!

GruÃ


Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Hendrik1 (26. Juni 2009)

Mist! Morgen habe ich schon etwas vor. Für ende Juli werde ich mir das jedoch merken.

Baue mir gerade das Rad um mit schmaleren Schlammreifen. Die Federgabel fliegt auch raus. Dann wird die 8 min. Grenze in Angriff genommen


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (26. Juni 2009)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Mist! Morgen habe ich schon etwas vor. Für ende Juli werde ich mir das jedoch merken.
> 
> Baue mir gerade das Rad um mit schmaleren Schlammreifen. Die Federgabel fliegt auch raus. Dann wird die 8 min. Grenze in Angriff genommen



Okay.... dann muss ich von meinem Körpergewicht weg und.... einen Rekord aufstellen an den man zu kämpfen hat!!!


----------



## PhatBiker (26. Juni 2009)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> *am kommenden Wochenende*
> 
> treffen sich am Samstag um 14 Uhr, wie immer am letzten Samstag im Monat, die Mountainbiker und BMXer in Zeven-Aspe an der BMX- und MTB Strecke!
> 
> ...



Das ist doch mal ein Termin den man sich merken muss.
Wollt mal vorbeikommen, wusste aber noch nicht wann, jetzt weiss ich es.

gruss aus Bremen    - Stefan -


----------



## Funsports_Z (30. Juni 2009)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Mist! Morgen habe ich schon etwas vor. Für ende Juli werde ich mir das jedoch merken.
> 
> Baue mir gerade das Rad um mit schmaleren Schlammreifen. Die Federgabel fliegt auch raus. Dann wird die 8 min. Grenze in Angriff genommen


 



Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> Okay.... dann muss ich von meinem Körpergewicht weg und.... einen Rekord aufstellen an den man zu kämpfen hat!!!


 

... so, der "inoffizielle" Wettkampf um die Bestzeit is schonma seit letztem WE eröffnet, nachdem Funsports- Neuzugang Jonathan am letzten Sa ne "inoffizielle" Tacho 8.00 gefahrn is.

Die Idee mit den Reifen is nich so verkehrt, warn 2.2er Conti (XC) race drauf.

Dann habn wir uns nochma den "Problembären" (bin mir da jetzt gar nich ma mehr so sicher obs tatsächlich Bärenklau is) und anderes Gerümpel, das in der letzten zeit bei dem Regen doch ganzschön in die Höhe geschossen is, näher angeschaut (man rast da ja sonst so durch).

Ganz klar, muß wech.

Daher erstma, die vorläufige "offizielle" Umleitung, wer da nich durch das "Bärenzeugs" fahrn will:

Vor dem betroffenen Bunker 18 is ne Gabelung; dort links abbiegen, 18 wird dann ausgelassen, und direkt über Los, zum Zielbunker 19 (schon zu sehn).

Ich warte noch auf E-teile für die Sense; wir wollten dann ne gemeinsame Ausräumaktion starten und würden uns natürlich über eure Unterstützung freun
Termin poste ich noch. Danke schonma

Gruß


Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1 (30. Juni 2009)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> ... so, der "inoffizielle" Wettkampf um die Bestzeit is schonma seit letztem WE eröffnet, nachdem Funsports- Neuzugang Jonathan am letzten Sa ne "inoffizielle" Tacho 8.00 gefahrn is.
> 
> Die Idee mit den Reifen is nich so verkehrt, warn 2.2er Conti (XC) race drauf.
> 
> ...




Könnte da noch die ein, oder andere klassische Sensemann-Sense beisteuern....


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. Juli 2009)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Könnte da noch die ein, oder andere klassische Sensemann-Sense beisteuern....


 
Klasse!, gute Idee!, bring auf jeden Fall dann mit! (wenn du damit umgehen kannst, geh ich aber ma von aus; ich nämlich nich) und schafft natürlich auch richtig was weg, wenn das einer richtig kann!

Hab mir grad ma so meine Beine nach heute angeschaut und da komm ich dochma auf die Spontanidee:

Ma eben ne kurze Umfrage: Wer von euch hätte denn kurzfristig vielleicht am kommenden Sa Lust, Zeit, etc. mit uns die Strecke ma kurz durchzuräumen? je mehr, desto besser bzw. desto schneller sind wir natürlich wieder davon ab und können fahrn. 

Und noch die Info: Es ist Bärenklau, also Vorsicht bzw. es gilt erstma die Umleitung bzw. die Empfehlung: Lange Freeride- Klamotten dafür anziehen!

Danke schonma

Gruß


Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## ralfathome (1. Juli 2009)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> [...]
> Ma eben ne kurze Umfrage: Wer von euch hätte denn kurzfristig vielleicht am kommenden Sa Lust, Zeit, etc. mit uns die Strecke ma kurz durchzuräumen? [...]


*ich*


----------



## Hendrik1 (1. Juli 2009)

Ich fahre vorher wohl noch mit den Milchmännern. Danach kann ich vorbeischauen. Ich bin bloß am Überlegen, wie ich das organisatorisch schaffe. Wie ist es denn zeitlich geplant?


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (1. Juli 2009)

Sorry, ich bin aufe Halde!!!


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. Juli 2009)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Ich fahre vorher wohl noch mit den Milchmännern. Danach kann ich vorbeischauen. Ich bin bloß am Überlegen, wie ich das organisatorisch schaffe. Wie ist es denn zeitlich geplant?


 
Ich sach jetzt ma, wie ja eigentlich bei uns sonst üblich, dann am Sa, 04.07., ab 14.00 Uhr (eintrudelnt) am Parcour bei den Hütten. Wer später nachkommt(und ja auch kein problem); wir stehn dann im Wald.

Hab's jetzt auch so gebloggt und wir sind dann da und freuen uns natürlich über jeden "Mithelfer" und werden auch eingiges an Gerät mitbringen. Und hinterher dann noch n bischen fahrn (habn wir uns dann auch verdient;-)

Danke schonma

Gruß


Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de

PS: ma schaun, ob die Kondi dann hinterher noch für ne ordentliche Zeit reicht;-)


----------



## Funsports_Z (6. Juli 2009)

Dank zahlreicher Helfer (ich war echt angenehm und positiv überrascht), bei unserer Ausräumaktion am letzten Samstag, ist der MTB- Parcour jetzt wieder frei und voll fahrbar!!!!! 

Die Umleitung und "Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen";-) sind hiermit alle offiziell aufgehoben!!!!

Die "MTB- Ausräum-Crew" vom letzten WE (+ meine bessere Hälfte und Maik vom BMX, der uns "logistisch" unterstützte; nich im Bild;-):







Hendrik machte richtig gut den "Sensenmann" nach Altvätersitte (und gut das er sie mit hatte, da das Moto- teil mal wieder streikte), Ralf "kämpfte" sich (zunächst etwas irritiert;-) mit unserem Rasenmäher durch den Trail und der "Rest" zog mit allerlei forstwirtschaftlichem und Gärtnerei- Gerät durch den Wald und so ging die Arbeit dann schnell von der Hand.

Und das verlangt dann natürlich auch noch nach einem "amtlichen" Testride:






Hendrik (ohne Bike und Ausrüstung) konnt's nich abwarten und fuhr die erste Runde gleichma mit seinen "spd- Gummistiefeln";-)
Und der Rest machte sich dann auch "abfahrtfertig":






Getested und für gut befunden;-) - der Trail fährt sich nicht nur "subjektiv" wieder besser und schneller, bei Joni stand auch gleich ne 7 vorm Komma auf dem Tacho, nach der Testrunde.;-)






Toller Tag! - Tolle Aktion! - Besonders herzlichen Dank nochmal an alle, die mitgeholfen haben!!!!

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## ralfathome (6. Juli 2009)

moin,
war ein lustiger Tag.

Nachdem Hendrik das Fahrwerk-Setup am Rasenmäher offroadtauglich umgestrickt hatte und der Fangkorb am Streckenrand deponiert war stand dem Mähgenuß nix mehr im Wege.

Sensenmann, Mtbr in Gummistiefeln, Fahrwerktuner, Handyfinder und und und......

Waldmeister h. c. des Tages.

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## Funsports_Z (7. Juli 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> war ein lustiger Tag.
> 
> Nachdem Hendrik das Fahrwerk-Setup am Rasenmäher offroadtauglich umgestrickt hatte und der Fangkorb am Streckenrand deponiert war stand dem Mähgenuß nix mehr im Wege.
> ...


 
Der "Verleihung" kann ich mich nur anschließen!...

...und der "Sonder- Preis" für die weiteste Anreise auf eigenem Rad geht an dich.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Hendrik1 (7. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Blumen 

Vielen Dank auch an Jan für die organisatorische Leitung des Events. Ich denke jeder hat seinen Teil dazu beigetragen, dass die Strecke wieder im besten Zustand ist. Wir haben alle ganz schön geschwitzt. 

Nächstes mal gerne wieder mit dieser Truppe! Ich bring denn auch Kaff mit... Wer dann wohl vieleicht auch kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1 (10. Juli 2009)

Hey, ich hab gehört, wir sind berühmt und standen in der Zeitung?


----------



## Hendrik1 (11. Juli 2009)

Moin! Fährt heute jemand hin?

Würde so gegen 14:00 Uhr versuchen dort zu sein.

p.S.: Hab gerade auf der HP gesehen, dass dort sogar ein Event stattfindet. Bin also da!


----------



## Funsports_Z (12. Juli 2009)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Moin! Fährt heute jemand hin?
> 
> Würde so gegen 14:00 Uhr versuchen dort zu sein.
> 
> p.S.: Hab gerade auf der HP gesehen, dass dort sogar ein Event stattfindet. Bin also da!


 
Ja, gefahrn sind wir beide dann; n kleines "Event" gabs auch und von der Zeitung hatte ich auch schon gehört.

Aber der Reihe nach:

Aus unserer Lokalpresse vom WE davor:








Das kleine "Event" am Sa fand im Rahmen der "Aktion Ferienspaß" der Stadt Zeven statt, wo wir versucht haben den Kids, den BMX und MTB- Sport näher zu bringen, die Strecken mit Ihnen besichtigt haben und die ersten Fahrversuche auf "ungewohnten Bikes" auf ungewohntem Terrain mit Ihnen gemacht haben. Das ein oder andre echte Talent wurde entdeckt, es gab auch die ein oder andre "kleine Pizze" (nix Ernstes) neben echtem Gegrilltem und den Kids hats richtig Spaß gemacht.

Und gefahrn sind Hendrik und ich danach dann auch noch im strömenden Regen; würde sagen der Trail wird wieder unter "Wet condition" gefahrn bzw. war ne echte "Schlammschlacht", was den ein oder andren Ausritt ins Gerümpel mit meinen breiten Schluffen zur folge hatte. Gut kaputt hinterher, die Bikes verlangten nach ner Hochdruckreinigung (Welche Farbe hatten die Bikes eigentlich vorher?), aber hat Spaß gemacht!

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## ralfathome (12. Juli 2009)

oh, schon wieder in den Printmedien?!


----------



## JackBike (13. Juli 2009)

Moin,
hab paar blöde Fragen...

Kann man gut auf dem großen Parkplatz an der Industriestrasse parken, wenn man zum MTB-Parcour möchte?
Wenn ja.... ist der Weg zur Strecke beschildert bzw Sichtbar?

Kann man zur not nen Helm borgen?

Muss erst einen ordern.
mir gefällt 
http://www.boardx.de/bell-faction-matte-black-skulls-p-30646.html
und 
http://www.boardx.de/giro-remedy-matte-titan-zombies-p-30637.html

wobei ich vermutlich den ersten nehmen werde, obwohl mir der zweite besser gefällt. *Was denkt Ihr?*
Ist der zweite eher für BMX?

Naja bin halt schon etwas aus der Übung und nicht mehr up to date.

Kann man mit dem MTB auf der BMX Strecke fahren oder is das keine gute Idee?

Welche Handschoner könnt Ihr empfehlen?

Ich möchte in Zukunft wieder etwas intensiver fahren.
Bissl Street und DH (sofern möglich) die Strecke in Zeven usw.
Sofern jemand eine Tour nach sonstwohin plant, würde ich ggf Interesse anmelden.

mfg aus Stade....

EDIT:
Toll, dass mit dem MTB-Parcour...


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo, moin,

wenn du gestattest kommentier ich ma rein:

>>Moin,
hab paar blöde Fragen...

Kann man gut auf dem großen Parkplatz an der Industriestrasse parken, wenn man zum MTB-Parcour möchte?

..Falls du den großen LKW- Parkplatz am Parcour meinst: nein! Würde ich nicht empfehlen! Der gehört einem großen bekannten Milchunternehmen und da wirste ggf abgeschleppt bzw. kommst vielleicht nicht mehr runter; parken bitte da, wo ich schon sagte am Weg/ Grünstreifen zum Parcour bis zum Parcour hin..

Wenn ja.... ist der Weg zur Strecke beschildert bzw Sichtbar?





Meinst du sowas? 


Kann man zur not nen Helm borgen?

..evtl. ja, wenn der Maik da is, der hat oftmals BMX- helme dabei, wenn's dann paßt..

Muss erst einen ordern.
mir gefällt 
http://www.boardx.de/bell-faction-matte-black-skulls-p-30646.html
und 
http://www.boardx.de/giro-remedy-matte-titan-zombies-p-30637.html

wobei ich vermutlich den ersten nehmen werde, obwohl mir der zweite besser gefällt. *Was denkt Ihr?*
Ist der zweite eher für BMX?

..naja, wir sind ja keine "testredaktion", aber n pa tips hätten wir vielleicht schon: Die sehen beide doch schonma ganz gut aus, aber die Frage wäre zunächst doch, was du hauptsächlich oder überhaupt alles damit machen willst?

Der erste ist ein Skate/Dirt/BMX(Street/Freestyle) Helm; der 2te ne Vollschale für DH/FR/und/oder BMX(race) gedacht.

Beide sicherlich top Schutz, aber wenn du hauptsächlich MTB und damit auch längere Touren bzw. damit auch über unsere "konditionsfordernde" Bunker-strecke fahrn willst, dann hast du sicherlich mit den beiden Helmen schnell ein "Hitzeproblem", weil dafür einfach im vgl zum normalen MTB- Helm die Belüftungsöffnungen fehlen und auch das Gewicht höher ist.

Ne Lösung wäre zB wenn's sone Art Helm wie oben sein soll: leichter MTB Helm + BMX Helm oder DH Vollschale (fürn Bikepark, so machts Jolly) oder MTB Kombi- Helm, in meinem Fall der Viper MX mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel; den nehm ich für alles....


Naja bin halt schon etwas aus der Übung und nicht mehr up to date.

Kann man mit dem MTB auf der BMX Strecke fahren oder is das keine gute Idee?

.....ja, geht, klar; nur n bischen mit dem längeren Radstand aufpassen, sonst hebelt's einen vielleicht aus.....

Welche Handschoner könnt Ihr empfehlen?

....zB Fox, AXO, könnte ich persönlich; wem fällt noch was dazu ein???? Quali zahlt sich aus; und auch da die Frage: BMX oder MTB?...

Ich möchte in Zukunft wieder etwas intensiver fahren.
Bissl Street und DH (sofern möglich) die Strecke in Zeven usw.
Sofern jemand eine Tour nach sonstwohin plant, würde ich ggf Interesse anmelden.

mfg aus Stade....

EDIT:
Toll, dass mit dem MTB-Parcour..<<

...danke....

Gruß

Jan


----------



## JackBike (15. Juli 2009)

Hmm..
Die Sache mit dem Helm ist doch schwieriger als ich dachte.

Ich hab mir morgens mal dein Viper und den von Giro angeschaut.
Eigentlich Ideal so eine Kombilösung.
Einigen Erfahrungsberichten zur Folge überleben die Kombihelme meist nur ein ordentlichen Kinnsturz und dann ist maximal die Kopfbedeckung weiterhin nützlich.
Hast du dich schonmal ordentlich auf die F.... gelegt, wobei das Kinnteil gefordert war?

Habt Ihr Sprünge auf der Strecke in Zeven?
Wenn ja, wie viele ca?

Nuja, ich find so ein Kombihelm super.
Ich hab aber etwas Angst, dass er im entscheidenden Moment nicht hält.
Aus beruflichen Gründen kann ich mir kein zerschrammtes Gesicht leisten.
Bin kein Model oder so, aber trotzdem wäre es sehr ungünstig.

Vermutlich muss ich auch zwei Helme kaufen.
Einen Fullface und einen zum Touren.


----------



## IronEagle (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo.

Ist die Strecke auch für Neulinge / Anfänger mit älterem Bike zu empfehlen, oder sollte man es lieber lassen?

Gruß,

Dennis

PS: Falls noch jemand gute Tipps für MTB-Strecken in der näheren Umgebung von Rotenburg hat, dann gern...


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. Juli 2009)

Ich kommentier ma wieder rein:

>>Hmm..
Die Sache mit dem Helm ist doch schwieriger als ich dachte.

Ich hab mir morgens mal dein Viper und den von Giro angeschaut.
Eigentlich Ideal so eine Kombilösung.
Einigen Erfahrungsberichten zur Folge überleben die Kombihelme meist nur ein ordentlichen Kinnsturz und dann ist maximal die Kopfbedeckung weiterhin nützlich.
Hast du dich schonmal ordentlich auf die F.... gelegt, wobei das Kinnteil gefordert war?

...nee, bisher noch nich, nur n leichterer Seitentreffer, nix ernstes; aber einige Erfahrungsberichte zum Thema findest du bei "Schlickjumper.de" bei den Parts; was ich berichten kann, ist zunächst die schnelle, absolut korrekte Abwicklung von service/garantie und Kulanzfällen. Es kann bei den ersten Serien des Helmes zum Verkannten des Kinnbügels beim Herausziehen und dabei bei gleichzeitiger Verdrehung zum Bruch den Verschlusses kommen. Kann man als Materialfehler und/oder auch als Anwenderfehler sehen; is mir sogar 2x passiert und ich hab jedesmal innerhalb einer Wo kostenlos Ersatz bekommen. Inzwischen wurde seit einiger Zeit reagiert und es wird ein neueres, flexibleres Material am Verschluß verwendet, sodass auch bei Verdrehung nix mehr passiert. Soviel zum Thema der Helm und Kinnbügelersatz

Ich hab bei dem Ding eigentlich immer n gutes (Sicherheits-) Gefühl bzw. absolut keine Bedenken das er nich hält, egal wo's runter geht; das Verhältnis Sicherheit/Gewicht paßt für mich, und sollte der Bügel nach dem einen gehaltenen Treffer dann kaputt sein, hat er doch seinen Dienst getan und auch ne Vollschale oder nen normalen Helm soll man schließlich nach nem Volltreffer austauschen...........


Habt Ihr Sprünge auf der Strecke in Zeven?





Meinst du sowas? (hab mich ma eben bei ralf bedient war ok?).....

Wenn ja, wie viele ca?<<

2 von der Sorte in Reihe; dann is oben an bunker 3 in ca 3mtr Höhe noch die Sprungkante, über die man einfach drüberrauschen kann oder n bischen "Airtime"
sammeln kann, indem man in die Abfahrt springt und dann gibt s noch reichlich die natürlichen Erhebungen im Trail wie etwa Wurzeln, Abstufungen, Löcher, etc. und Paletten in Matschlöchern zum An-/Überspringen dieser. 

und natürlich die BMX- Bahn mit dem schon "berüchtigten" Double

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (17. Juli 2009)

IronEagle schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ist die Strecke auch für Neulinge / Anfänger mit älterem Bike zu empfehlen, oder sollte man es lieber lassen?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Dennis,

da sehe ich echt kein Problem; ich sag ja eigentlich immer und nich nur für Anfänger, die erste Runde n bischen langsamer angehen lassen, um sich an die Strecke zu gewöhnen und auch um zu sehen was grad da im Wald los is und danach fährst du halt dein eigenes tempo und genießt das "Bunker- Biken".

Was das Bike angeht, alt ist kein Thema, meins hat auch über 10 J drauf, und im Prinzip könnte man die Strecke mit n bischen Absteigen und natürlich langsamer mit ner "Gazelle" fahrn und die würd wahrscheinlich sogar ganz bleiben (By the way, wär auch nochma ne Idee für ne Challenge, Jolly, was meinste?). Aber ernsthaft, da hat sich auch schonmal ein RR- Kollege mit nem echten Crossrad durchgetraut (Verdient Anerkennung).

Wichtig ist nur der technische Zustand vom bike. Sollte ja eigentlich selbstverständlich sein; ich hatte aber kürzlich bei den Kids ein MTB dabei: Vordere Bremse nur noch in Teilen vorhanden; hintere wenn überhaupt schwach; Naben/Felgen wacklich und als Krönung konnte man fast die Schläuche durch die Bereifung sehn; Geht gar nich! Aber ich denk ma sowas verstehts du nicht unter altem Bike und sowas müßten wir natürlich schon aus Gründen der "Verkehrssicherungspflicht" "stilllegen".

Also, viel Spaß in Aspe

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de 

PS: In/um ROW selbst weniger, könnte mir vorstellen, das dahinten bei Mercedes raus was geht, sieht zumindest von der Straße aus ganz nett aus.
In/um Zeven gibs einige Strecken/ nette Trails: Trimmpfad, nach Offensen/ Heeslingen, im Kuhmühlener Holz, etc.


----------



## JackBike (17. Juli 2009)

Hio,
ich habe folgendes Angebot gefunden:
http://www.mega-bikes.de/2009er-casco-helm-viper-rockdropschw-5862-p-8441.html?ref=3
da gibt es den 2009er Viper MX für 60,- Euro.
Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob das Angebot seriös ist, zumal man in Vorleistung treten muss, da sonst kein Versand.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Händler?
Edit: Mist, das Angebot ist doch ohne Kinnbügel.
Bei der Übersicht ist das fast irreführend, da bei vielen im Text schon steht, dass ohne Bügel.
/Edit

Für 60,- würde ich mich gegen 2er Helmcombo entscheiden.

Ich muss auch langsam zuschlagen, da ich am 25. oder 26. Juli mal Eure Strecke testen möchte.

Mein Rad hat sicher auch schon 12 Jahre oder so auf dem Buckel.
Im Thread MTB-Stade hab ich ein Bild drin 

MfG, Jack


----------



## flopp i (17. Juli 2009)

JackBike schrieb:


> nen Helm ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...halte den Viper MX auch für ne gute idee, haste 2-in-1. is bei mir auch schon länger auf der Wunschliste. Find ich insoweit auch gut, da man auch zwischendurch das Teil mal abnehmen kann und nich den ganzen Tag mit der Murmel unterwegs is. N Fullface wär mir manchmal einfach fürs Gefühl lieber gewesen, is für mich aber zu viel / nich drin. Fahre keine DHs aber im Wald und Gelände wäre mir dieses Plus fügs Fressbrett schon ganz recht. will meine Zähne nich an irgendeinem Baum ausschlagen.  
-heist es nich sowieso, das man wie beim Mot den Helm nach Stürzen tauschen sollte? Is doch nur Syrop. mit ner dünnen Schahle drum, einmal richtig hingelehgt und das ding is verformt und vorbelastet, ob er das dann nochmal mitmacht?

In diesem Sinne: auf das der Helm nur eure Schädel zieren möge und ihr nich erkunden müsst wo seine Belastungsgrenzen zuende sind


----------



## Funsports_Z (18. Juli 2009)

JackBike schrieb:


> Hio,
> 
> da gibt es den 2009er Viper MX für 60,- Euro.
> Edit: Mist, das Angebot ist doch ohne Kinnbügel.
> ...


 
kannste bei dem Preis eigentlich immer von ausgehen Mit, Neu, geht für günstig normal so bei um die 100 +/- los. 

Und ganz klar, bei richtig hingelegt > austauschen!

Gruß

Jan


PS: Hatte grad ma wieder reingeschaut:

http://gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=khcdrixbqwkhqvgg

wir habn ja jetzt sogar unser "Bunker- Wetter"; sehr cool; und die Vorhersage für's kommende WE steht auf "Matsch"


----------



## JackBike (18. Juli 2009)

Das mit dem gpsies find ich ziemlich cool^^

Hab noch ein Problem...
Ich muss ja irgendwie meinen Kopfumfang messen.
Komme dabei meist so auf 57-58cm.
*Irgendwie hab ich schiss, dass mir M zu klein ist und L zu groß.* 

Gibt es hier einen Händler, der den Viper MX im Laden stehen hat?
Dann könnte ich zumindest mal probieren.


----------



## Funsports_Z (18. Juli 2009)

JackBike schrieb:


> Gibt es hier einen Händler, der den Viper MX im Laden stehen hat?
> Dann könnte ich zumindest mal probieren.


 
Schau ma auf die Website von denen und dann abteln Ich weiß, das ein Händler in Bremen (kurz vor Lilienthal) das teil in M hatte.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackBike (20. Juli 2009)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Schau ma auf die Website von denen und dann abteln Ich weiß, das ein Händler in Bremen (kurz vor Lilienthal) das teil in M hatte.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Jan



Weißt Du auch wie der Händler heißt?
Ich bekomme morgen evtl frei, dann könnte ich mal vorbei schauen...


----------



## Funsports_Z (21. Juli 2009)

JackBike schrieb:


> Weißt Du auch wie der Händler heißt?
> Ich bekomme morgen evtl frei, dann könnte ich mal vorbei schauen...


 
Das müßte er sein:

Zweiradhaus Horn-Lehe Inh. Rüdiger Schallich e.K. 
Edisonstr. 5
28357 Bremen
0421/273399 

und dann hatte ich ja gesehn, das wir ja sogar in Zeven nen Casco Händler haben: Manni's Zweiradladen; würde eigentlich spontan sagen, er hat ihn nich (?), aber wer weiß, die Zeiten ändern sich, seitdem es uns "Bunker-Biker" hier wieder gibt. Einfach ma anteln.


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. Juli 2009)

Na, da hab ich doch noch gesagt, eigentlich könnte man den Bunkertrail bzw. die BMX- Bahn auch mit ner "Gazelle" fahrn, ohne das was passiert, aber da hab ich mich dann wohl scheinbar ma geirrt :







Aber, liebe Leute, das nä Mal wenn ihr sowas amtlich zerschrotet, dann nehmt ihr hinterher bitte euern Schrott auch wieder mit! Danke

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de 

PS: Fast vergessen: Kleiner Nachtrag noch für die "Anfänger/Neu-/Wiedereinsteiger": Ich hatte es ja auch schonma hier angeboten: Wir stehen auch gerne für euch als Trailguides zur Verfügung. Kurze Infomail und dann kriegen wir das schon hin.


----------



## PhatBiker (22. Juli 2009)

Moinsen 

Oh, ja, sorry das ich mein Bike vergessen hab. Hab es schon vermisst.

Scherz beiseite, aber . . . es ist keine "Gazelle", die häts nicht so zerrissen.

Ich denk kaum das die tollen NSU Bike besitzer hier im Forum sind.
Da hat sich das wieder gezeigt was man immer so über NSU sagt :

NSU 
fährt im nu 
100 meter
und dann steht er.


----------



## JackBike (22. Juli 2009)

Juhuu, mein Helm ist da! 

Es ist ein Viper MX geworden...
Passt, wackelt und hat Luft.

Somit steht dem Austesten der Zevener Strecke nur noch ein leerer Tank im Weg.
Naja, das Wetter sollte ja auch mitspielen.
Also Sonnabend oder Sonntag. Mal sehen.
Wenn ich es genau weiß, geb ich bescheid.
Dann lass ich mich gerne ein wenig trailguiden.


----------



## Funsports_Z (23. Juli 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> Oh, ja, sorry das ich mein Bike vergessen hab. Hab es schon vermisst.
> 
> ...


 
"Gazelle" is bei den haldenbikern so ne art Oberbegriff für diese Art Bike (so ähnlich wie die Geschichte mit den Taschentüchern und dem Klebeband); hab ich mir doch auch schon angewöhnt (wie komms bloß?) und ne echte gazelle hätte wohl nochn bischen länger durchgehalten bis game over, aber son double is echt übel für diese Bikes. (Weiß ich noch aus meiner Jugend)

Ich denk auch ma, das waren unsre Locals (?), aber die "Moral von der Geschicht": Wer bei uns sein Bike crasht, nimmt hinterher sein Schrott mit. 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (23. Juli 2009)

JackBike schrieb:


> Juhuu, mein Helm ist da!
> 
> Es ist ein Viper MX geworden...
> Passt, wackelt und hat Luft.
> ...


 
Den kannst du dann ja gleich am Sa ausprobieren, denn, wie gehabt:

*am kommenden Wochenende*

ist es wieder soweit; es treffen sich am Samstag um 14 Uhr, wie immer am letzten Samstag im Monat, die Mountainbiker und BMXer in Zeven-Aspe an der BMX- und MTB Strecke!

Gruß


Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## JackBike (23. Juli 2009)

Klingt gut.
Ich seh mal zu auch dabei zu sein.

Ahjaa..
Danke für Tipps und Anregungen bezüglich Helmkauf.


----------



## PhatBiker (23. Juli 2009)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> "Gazelle" is bei den haldenbikern so ne art Oberbegriff für diese Art Bike (so ähnlich wie die Geschichte mit den Taschentüchern und dem Klebeband); hab ich mir doch auch schon angewöhnt (wie komms bloß?) . . .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Jan




Ach so, das ist wie bei uns, damals in der Clique hatten wir auch immer zu unseren Enduro/VollCross Motorräder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 `Klo´ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gesagt. 
Egal wie gross, schnell, oder Leistungsfähig.

Das hält immer noch an, hat sich so ins Hirn eingebrannt das schon sehr komische situationen bei raus kamen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss aus Bremen    - Stefan -


----------



## JackBike (24. Juli 2009)

*Seid Ihr morgen Wetterfest?*

Ich bin unsicher, ob ich nicht lieber Sonntag bei schönerem Wetter kommen sollte. 

Wollte mich grad ne Runde einfahren und hatte nen Platten. 

Schnell mal den Schlauch gewechselt und nun scheint alles wieder gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (25. Juli 2009)

JackBike schrieb:


> *Seid Ihr morgen Wetterfest?*
> 
> Ich bin unsicher, ob ich nicht lieber Sonntag bei schönerem Wetter kommen sollte.


 
Aber klar Bunker- Biken bei dem Wetter hat seinen ganz speziellen Reiz und ich kann ja schonma n pa boxen im Cleanpark für hinterher reservieren. 

Nein, wir haben da ja auch unsre Hütten/Unterstände für zwischendurch, falls es ma ganz schlimm werden sollte und wir fahren ja schließlich zu 99% im Wald.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## JackBike (25. Juli 2009)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Aber klar Bunker- Biken bei dem Wetter hat seinen ganz speziellen Reiz und ich kann ja schonma n pa boxen im Cleanpark für hinterher reservieren.
> 
> Nein, wir haben da ja auch unsre Hütten/Unterstände für zwischendurch, falls es ma ganz schlimm werden sollte und wir fahren ja schließlich zu 99% im Wald.
> 
> ...



Sauber!
Ich bin gegen 14ooh da.

Aber es regenet hier unentwegt^^

Ich pack schonmal Wechselklamotten ein.
Nuja das wird sicher ne Schlammschlacht


----------



## JackBike (26. Juli 2009)

Woohoooooooooooow...
Das war ein Heidenspaß!
Die absolute Dreckschlacht.
Sauber Leute!

Die Strecke versuch ich gar nicht erst zu beschreiben.
Fahrt einfach selbst^^

Den Vorher-Nachher-Effekt könnt Ihr anhand der Bilder im Anhang ersehen. 

Das Rad hab ich gestern auch noch etwas mit dem gartenschlauch gesäubert.
Da der Anhang voll ist, hab ich es direkt reingestellt.





Heute werde ich mal etwas Kettenpflege betreiben^^

Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Runde.
Da darf es dann gerne etwas trokener sein.

mfg, jack


----------



## ralfathome (26. Juli 2009)

hi Jack,
Dein Schlammbike würde ich gern mal aus der Nähe ansehen weil es in einigen markanten Punkten meinem "ich weiß nicht was es ist aber für noname ist es eigentlich zu leicht" blauen Stahlbike gleicht.





Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in Aspe.

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## Funsports_Z (27. Juli 2009)

JackBike schrieb:


> Woohoooooooooooow...
> Das war ein Heidenspaß!
> Die absolute Dreckschlacht.
> Sauber Leute!
> ...


 
Ja, das war n Heidenspaß am Sa und du hattest dir den eigentlich schon fast schlimmstmöglichen Streckenzustand für dein Einstand in Aspe ausgesucht.

Aber wieder der Reihe nach:

Beim BMX war trotz unserer Drainage größtenteils "Land unter" und somit nich wirklich was möglich, aber dafür haben die Kollegn schonma angefangen, unsre neue Indoor- halle zu beziehen.







Und so waren wir dann zu viert beim MTB, die allen Widrigkeiten des Wetters und des Trails trotzten.

Und dann versuch ich mich ma anner Beschreibung: Die Strecke vom Sa mußte man sich in etwa durchgängig so vorstellen: 






Dazu Dauerregen; das Wasser kam uns sturzbachartig auf den Bunkeranstiegen entgegen, entsprechend lose warn se, und so ziemlich hinter jeder Bunkerabfahrt lauerte n Matschloch darauf, das man sich packt. Also war gemäßigtes Tempo und Durchkommen angesagt.

Und das sah dann in etwa so aus:






Hendrik wollte noch die Tour schaun, mußte früher los und kam leider damit nich mehr aufs "Matsch- Bunker- Trail- Bezwinger- foto" und die "Fotografin" natürlich auch nich. 

Tja, völlig durchnäßt und "eingeschlammt" aber zufrieden.

Das wars zu berichten, und wer jetzt Lust bekommen hat, der Streckenzustand ist sicherlich noch n pa Tage so.


Gruß


Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (27. Juli 2009)

Volle Pulle!!!


----------



## JackBike (27. Juli 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> hi Jack,
> Dein Schlammbike würde ich gern mal aus der Nähe ansehen weil es in einigen markanten Punkten meinem "ich weiß nicht was es ist aber für noname ist es eigentlich zu leicht" blauen Stahlbike gleicht.
> 
> 
> ...



Ziemlich cool, du faehrst ohne Pedale!
Kannst mein Bike dann gerne aus der Naehe betrachten.
Deins Scheint mir irgendwie groesser zu sein.

In den kommenden Tagen werde ich mein Bike mal auf Vordermann bringen.
In Einzelteile zerlegen und etwas pflegen^^


----------



## Funsports_Z (28. Juli 2009)

JackBike schrieb:


> ...etwas pflegen^^


 
Tut not! ich steuer dann auch nochma n Schlammbike vom Sa bei.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (28. Juli 2009)

Seit froh, dass Ihr nur Schlamm habt und keine "Kohleschlacke", die kann man nicht so einfach abspülen. ;- ) Klebt wie Kaugummi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (28. Juli 2009)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> Seit froh, dass Ihr nur Schlamm habt und keine "Kohleschlacke", die kann man nicht so einfach abspülen. ;- ) Klebt wie Kaugummi.


 
Man merkts Uns Jolly is wieder auf Heimaturlaub in "Pottanesien" Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (28. Juli 2009)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Man merkts Uns Jolly is wieder auf Heimaturlaub in "Pottanesien" Schönen Urlaub!



Yeahahaaaaa.... hat ja auch lang genug gedauert. Endlich mal wieder ein riesen Crash wo ich mich so richtig POLLIERT habe. 

Mädchen mit 9 Jahren ist mir ins Rad gesprungen, Mädchen blauen Fleck, Betty vollkommmen heil (Ein Glück) und mir hat es wieder sämtliche oberen Hautschichten weggeschmiergelt. 

Ich seh so lecker aus, dass könnt IHR euch gar nicht vorstellen.

Ride and Smile

Jolly


----------



## ralfathome (28. Juli 2009)

JackBike schrieb:


> Ziemlich cool, du faehrst ohne Pedale!
> Kannst mein Bike dann gerne aus der Naehe betrachten.
> Deins Scheint mir irgendwie groesser zu sein.
> 
> ...


moin, 
Danke für die Blumen. Die Runden mit den Balkon-bikes sind relativ kurz, die gehen barfuß.

Schon häufiger habe ich mal geforscht welcher Rahmen das eigentlich ist. Markant sind die Ösen für Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche, der Gegenhalter für den Bremszug und der kurze Abstand Ober/Unterrohr am Steuerrohr. Die Zuggegenhalter am Oberrohr sind rechts angeordnet, das ist relativ selten.

Anyway, viel Spaß beim Zerlegen und Waldbiken
ralf


----------



## Funsports_Z (30. Juli 2009)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> Mädchen mit 9 Jahren ist mir ins Rad gesprungen, Mädchen blauen Fleck, Betty vollkommmen heil (Ein Glück) und mir hat es wieder sämtliche oberen Hautschichten weggeschmiergelt.


 
Na, zum Glück is da nich mehr passiert!


----------



## Funsports_Z (30. Juli 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Schon häufiger habe ich mal geforscht welcher Rahmen das eigentlich ist. Markant sind die Ösen für Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche, der Gegenhalter für den Bremszug und der kurze Abstand Ober/Unterrohr am Steuerrohr. Die Zuggegenhalter am Oberrohr sind rechts angeordnet, das ist relativ selten.


 
Die Vermutung mit dem Stevens is wohl nich so verkehrt; bei uns im Ort fährt einer noch gelegentlich son Bike mit nem sehr ähnlichen, aber wohl etwas jüngeren Rahmen, mit denselben/ ähnlichen Details wie auf euren Bildern, und da steht Stevens drauf! Würd sonst vielleicht ma die Bilder zu denen hínschicken zwecks "Bestimmung"

Gruß

Jan

PS: Mein Bike is auch wieder als solches erkennbar

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/15668


----------



## JackBike (15. August 2009)

Hey Jungs,
was mit Euch morgen?
Stade wird ab mittag vertreten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (16. August 2009)

JackBike schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> was mit Euch morgen?
> Stade wird ab mittag vertreten sein.


 
Unser Tag is ja eigentlich eher der Sa; aber klar warum nich, hört sich doch nach Spaß an, werd ma kurz rumteln dann, wer noch kommt und bei mir würds so zwischen 14.00 und 15.00 werden, ok?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## JackBike (16. August 2009)

Hab zwar noch Muskelkater, werde mich aber auch gegen 12ooh auf den Weg machen.
Vermutlich bin ich dann ab ca.13ooh Startklar.
Die Jungs fahren ja haupsächlich den BMX-Trial von daher is super, wenn noch jemand kommt, der den MTB-Track mitfährt 

Man fäht sich später...


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. August 2009)

JackBike schrieb:


> Hab zwar noch Muskelkater, werde mich aber auch gegen 12ooh auf den Weg machen.
> Vermutlich bin ich dann ab ca.13ooh Startklar.
> Die Jungs fahren ja haupsächlich den BMX-Trial von daher is super, wenn noch jemand kommt, der den MTB-Track mitfährt
> 
> Man fäht sich später...


 
Na, hat doch prima geklappt und war nett mit "Stade"; uns Jolly is auch wieder da und gab gleich wieder volle Pulle!!! 

Und auch ma wieder der "berühmte" Hinweis zur 1ten Runde im Parcour: 

In unserer 1ten Runde war ne Mutter mit ihren kleinen Kindern auf "Waldspazierfahrt" im Parcour unterwegs; mußte dann aber einsehen, das das "ma eben so über die 2 kleinen Hügel im Wald" wohl doch n bischen anstrengend und gefährlich ist.

Also, wie gehabt: Erstma locker angehen lassen und mit allem rechnen!!!! 

Gruß


Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de 

PS: Die Streckenverhältnisse sind im Moment sehr gut (nicht nur für Bestzeiten), da fast alle Matschlöcher inzwischen ausgetrocknet sind.


----------



## JackBike (17. August 2009)

Hi Jungs,
war wieder super bei Euch.

Vor allem mal den Jolly kennengelernt 
Stell doch mal nen Bild von Bettys Schlafecke hier rein.

Ich bin so frei und stell deine Zipfelmütze zur schau...
jaja.. is ne Peperoni ich weiß.. 





Mir ist noch nichts eingefallen, aber das kommt...
abwarten. 

Vielleicht nach Neukloster^^

EDIT:
SchingShangChong meine Haut ist aus Beton... oder war der Bodenbelag???


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. August 2009)

JackBike schrieb:


> Vielleicht nach Neukloster^^


 
Neukloster ist das (gute) Stichwort, wir hatten ja schon am So drübergesprochen; unsre* "Funsports on Tour- Neuklosterforst- MTB- Tour"* steht ma wieder an und wir wollten das ja eigentlich kommenden Sa machen,

aber dann gab mir Maik das hier in den Terminkalender:

*kommenden Samstag öffnen sich das erste Mal*

17. August 2009 
die Türen der Schützenhalle offiziell!!!! Ab 14 Uhr - ca. 18 Uhr ist Einlass für jedermann !!!
womit wir mit unserer neuen BMX/Skate- Indoor-Halle etwas schneller fertig geworden wären
und womit wir Funsporter dann alle an dem Sa "gebucht" wären und daher muß ich die Tour leider verschieben.
Was Sa angeht, sicherlich auch mal wieder "was ganz anderes"; falls der ein oder andre von euch Interesse hat, ihr seid herzlich eingeladen rumzuschaun und wer hat, bringt sein 20" mit. Ort ist die Schützenhalle Zeven.

Kommen wir wieder zum MTB und damit zur weiteren Terminplanung:

Am 29.08. um 14.00 trifft sich dann erstma wieder wie gehabt der Verein, die MTBler und BMXler an den Strecken zum gemeinsamen trainieren, fahrn, klönen, etc.

Ich möchte dann gerne am ersten SA im September, dem 05.09.09 unsre* "Funsports on Tour- Neuklosterforst- MTB- Tour" *machen.

Wer dann Lust und Zeit hat, schließt sich uns einfach an.

Los gehts/ treffen ist um 13.30 an der Aral an der BAB- Abfahrt Sittensen (das "Grüne" Funsports-mobil is ja wohl schon bekannt); wir fahren dann nach Buxtehude, wo gegen 14.00 Uhr der 2te Treffpunkt am Neuklosterforsteingang "Wachtelburg" ist; von da gehts dann ca 2Std. +/- auf einer lockeren Runde durch den Neuklosterforst.

Wir dehnen es auf "Wunsch" auch gerne aus, denn es gibt da doch die ein oder andre "Fahrenswürdigkeit" bzw. Spot (Trails, Abfahrten, Drops und zum krönenden Abschluß n amtlicher Downhill) im Wald, den man vielleicht öfter fahren möchte.(aber auch nich muß!)

Und stimmt, Neukloster da war doch noch was..... 






zB dieser nette "fast Abflug" "eingesprungen" im DH von Jolly ausm letzten Jahr.

Ich denk ma für die Unterhaltung an dem Sa wäre gesorgt.

Gruß


Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Knuut (19. August 2009)

Moin,
schön das Euch der kleine "DH" gefällt. Hat ein paar Tage gedauert, bis er so war. Also Alles schön stehen lassen und nicht kaputt machen. Haben leider schon viele versucht. Aber eines kann ich sagen, da wird noch was mehr gebaut ;O)

Gruss


----------



## JackBike (19. August 2009)

Knuut schrieb:


> Moin,
> schön das Euch der kleine "DH" gefällt. Hat ein paar Tage gedauert, bis er so war. Also Alles schön stehen lassen und nicht kaputt machen. Haben leider schon viele versucht. Aber eines kann ich sagen, da wird noch was mehr gebaut ;O)
> 
> Gruss



Sauber!
Toll, dass es paar Leute gibt die sich um sowas kümmern.
Mal schauen, was ich da mit meinem Hardtail reißen kann.
Muss noch biss vorsichtig sein, da meine Trekking Pedale mir nicht den besten Halt liefern und meine zukünftige Pedale noch etwas gedulden muss. 

Ich sehe mal zu auf jeden wieder dabei zu sein.
Je mehr Leute desto besser.
Man fährt sich...


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (19. August 2009)

Ich gebe alles, kann aber nichts versprechen!!!


----------



## Knuut (19. August 2009)

Wann wollt Ihr denn am Samstag in Neukloster sein ? Vielleicht führe ich mein Rocky auch mal wieder aus

Gruss


----------



## JackBike (19. August 2009)

Knuut schrieb:


> Wann wollt Ihr denn am Samstag in Neukloster sein ? Vielleicht führe ich mein Rocky auch mal wieder aus
> 
> Gruss


Wann genau weiß ich noch net. 
Ich glaub gegen 14ooh. 
Dann könntest Du mich evtl am Bhf abholen und zum Treffpunkt mit den Zevenern bringen, da ich 
ortsunkundig bin.
Wär zumindest super. 

Is nur so ne Idee.

EDIT:
ahhh hier war doch was...


			
				Jansports_Z schrieb:
			
		

> Los gehts/ treffen ist um 13.30 an der Aral an der BAB- Abfahrt Sittensen (das "Grüne" Funsports-mobil is ja wohl schon bekannt); wir fahren dann nach Buxtehude, wo gegen 14.00 Uhr der 2te Treffpunkt am Neuklosterforsteingang "Wachtelburg" ist; von da gehts dann ca 2Std. +/- auf einer lockeren Runde durch den Neuklosterforst.
> 
> Wir dehnen es auf "Wunsch" auch gerne aus, denn es gibt da doch die ein oder andre "Fahrenswürdigkeit" bzw. Spot (Trails, Abfahrten, Drops und zum krönenden Abschluß n amtlicher Downhill) im Wald, den man vielleicht öfter fahren möchte.(aber auch nich muß!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuut (20. August 2009)

Tach auch, werde wohl so gegen zwei Uhr da sein, Wenn soll ich irgendwo an der Bahn auflesen ? Ich parke allerdings dann auf dem Pfingstmarkt Parkplatz
Gruss


----------



## JackBike (20. August 2009)

Mich hier halloo...
Muss nur sehen, dass ich auch da bin
hab nun doch kommende Woche wieder Schulung in Lüneburg das WE dann mit Kumpels Woche drauf mal schauen. 
Will ja noch in Schwarzwald.
MfG Jack


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. August 2009)

Knuut schrieb:


> Tach auch, werde wohl so gegen zwei Uhr da sein, Wenn soll ich irgendwo an der Bahn auflesen ? Ich parke allerdings dann auf dem Pfingstmarkt Parkplatz
> Gruss


 


JackBike schrieb:


> Mich hier halloo...
> Muss nur sehen, dass ich auch da bin
> hab nun doch kommende Woche wieder Schulung in Lüneburg das WE dann mit Kumpels Woche drauf mal schauen.
> Will ja noch in Schwarzwald.
> MfG Jack


 
Trefft euch doch dann, wenn's klappt, am Bahnhof Neukloster oder Parkplatz Pfingstmarkt (is nich weit vom Bahnhof, nur Straße grade hoch und halblinks) und dann müßten wir ma schaun wo wir uns dann im Wald treffen (?).

Gruß

Jan

PS: Knuut, wenn du dabei bis, kann ja nix passieren aber wäre sonst auch Ehrensache, das wir die Sachen stehen lassen; erwarten wir bei uns ja auch.


----------



## JackBike (22. August 2009)

:/ 
So wie es scheint, kann ich die Neuklostertour nicht mitmachen, da ich im Schwarzwald sein werde.
Da ist zwar auch schön, aber die Tour wollte ich eigentlich unter keinen Umständen verpassen. 

Nuja... aus Stade hab ich es ja auch nicht weit nach Neukloster.
Evtl fahr ich den Knuut dann mal so besuchen und schau mir die Kiks da an und bretter mitm Hardtail den DH-Teil runter.

Mitm Springen muss ich mal sehen, will ja erst andere Pedale 

hmm...
kommende Woche bin ich wieder in Lüneburg...

mfg, jack

EDIT: Wie war denn die Eröffnung der BMX-Halle?
Als neues Projekt schlage ich eine Ausweitung des MTB-Parcour von Zeven nach Neukloster vor sowie die Installation der nötigen Lifte für den DH-Teil.


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (23. August 2009)

Volle pulle!!!


----------



## Knuut (24. August 2009)

Moin zusammen,
irgendwie habe ich keinen von Euch im Wald getroffen. War selbst an dem kleinen Spot und habe noch ein bisschen verfeinert was wir begonnen habe. Im Moment puschen die Sprünge recht gut. Man kommt hoch und weit. Mal schauen, wie lange es hält

Gruss


----------



## JackBike (24. August 2009)

Die Tour ist am 05. September. 
War auch keiner da :/
Beim nächsten mal ist sicher wer da. 

MfG, Jack


----------



## Funsports_Z (25. August 2009)

Knuut schrieb:


> Wann wollt Ihr denn am Samstag in Neukloster sein ?
> Gruss


 
Hallo, 

war mir auch nich so ganz sicher bei dem was ich bei dir gelesen hatte, ob das mit dem Sa, 05.09. auch so angekommen war und sorry, da nich, aber wie ich ja gelesen hab, war's ja auch ganz "produktiv" bei dir. 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (25. August 2009)

JackBike schrieb:


> :/
> 
> EDIT: Wie war denn die Eröffnung der BMX-Halle?
> Als neues Projekt schlage ich eine Ausweitung des MTB-Parcour von Zeven nach Neukloster vor sowie die Installation der nötigen Lifte für den DH-Teil.


 
Schade, aber ergibt sich bestimmt nochma ne Gelegenheit

Wochenende/Eröffnung war richtig klasse!!! Das letzte ma soviel strahlende Gesichter gesehn, als wir mit den Kids/ "Funsports on Tour" in der I-punkt Skate/BMX Halle in HH warn. 

Endlich haben auch wir wieder ne Halle! Die nächsten Elemente habn wir auch noch ausgemessen/ geplant, sodaß das bis Ende des Jahres schon was richtig "Amtliches" wird und vor allen Dingen haben wir jetzt auch deutlich mehr Platz um "schöne" Dinge zu baun.

Hier sind noch n pa Bilder:

http://funsports-zeven.de/?p=198


Spaßige Idee, deine Ausweitung kann ja ma die FV Harsefeld fragen, was die davon hält, dazu gehört beides nämlich.

Und nen lift gibs da natürlich nich! das geht immer wieder schön den "Asma- Hügel" wieder rauf an dem DH

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ButchCassidy (26. August 2009)

hey ho!

Hab gestern seit langer Zeit mal wieder den Parcour in Zeven bereist (und befahren). Rockt jetzt ne ganze Ecke mehr als früher in Rindenmulchzeiten. Der Sprung am Anfang ist schon ne Hausnummer 
Danke für die Mühen, die ihr euch da gemacht habt!

Hab in einem früheren Post gelesen, dass ihr für diesen Sommer North Shore Elemente geplant habt. War das in der Anfangseuphorie und ist dann verpufft oder hab ich das Schätzelein nur nicht gefunden?
Bin vor kurzem in der Nähe von Zeven einen NorthShore in einem Privatwald gefahren. Bin jetzt heiß


----------



## Funsports_Z (27. August 2009)

ButchCassidy schrieb:


> hey ho!
> 
> Hab gestern seit langer Zeit mal wieder den Parcour in Zeven bereist (und befahren). Rockt jetzt ne ganze Ecke mehr als früher in Rindenmulchzeiten. Der Sprung am Anfang ist schon ne Hausnummer
> Danke für die Mühen, die ihr euch da gemacht habt!
> ...


 
Ja da freun wir uns doch immer wieder wenn's gefällt; ich persönlich kenn die Strecke noch von "vor Rindenmulchzeiten" und finde auch das sie heute mehr "rockt" und wir arbeiten dran.

Verpuffte Anfangseuphorie is/war das eher weniger....... wir beabsichtigen ja schließlich die Strecken langfristig und vernünftig zu betreiben und das geht numa nur in vernünftiger Abstimmung mit der FV, und daher bitte ich ma um Verständnis, das das ein oder nicht so oder so schnell umgesetzt wird oder werden kann.

Ich denke ma wir habn dieses jahr schon einiges umgesetzt/ gemacht und deshalb beschränken wir uns jetzt erstma auf Erhaltungsarbeiten für den Rest des Jahres.

Bis auf vielleicht:

Auf meinem Zettel stehen immer noch die Einbindung/ Freilegung des schon "genehmigten" 20ten Bunkers und der schon vielfach gewünschte Ausbau der Walls im 12ten Bunker, allerdings erstma nur als Sand- Walls. 

Und dafür würd ich mir natürlich manchmal auch schon noch n pa mehr tatkräftige Mithelfer im Verein wünschen, die mitgestalten und miterhalten wollen.

In dem Sinne

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de

PS: Wo hast du denn den Northshore gefunden?


----------



## ButchCassidy (27. August 2009)

Gebe ich Dir recht. Der langfristige Ansatz ist sicher der Bessere und das was Ihr in Sachen Skatehalle und BMX vollbracht habt kann sich schon sehen lassen.
Ich wohne zurzeit in HH. Komme aus dem Grund nicht sehr oft in Zeven vorbei (Bin meistens auf meinem Spielplatz in Harburg unterwegs). Über kurz oder lang werde ich aber sicher wieder in Zeven oder Umgebung meine Zelte aufschlagen. Melde mich dann noch wieder zu Wort wenn es soweit ist- hab auf jeden Fall Lust, an der Strecke zu basteln!

Wegen dem Shore:
Der North Shore ist aus gutem Grund mitten im Waldstück gebaut, so dass er von den Wegen um das Grundstück kaum zu sehen ist. Denke im Rathaus sitzen genug Miesepeter, die eine Menge Gesetzte kennen, um einen den Spaß zu nehmen. Hab das Teil nicht gebaut, schnacke die Baumeister aber mal ob die sich für einen Besichtigungstermin begeistern lassen würden. 
Das Teil kann man nun nicht mit den Teilen aus den Kranked Filmen vergleichen aber reicht um das Feeling aufkommen zu lassen  (Schätze mal in der Summe sind das 50m Hühnerleitern)


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (27. August 2009)

ButchCassidy schrieb:


> Gebe ich Dir recht. Der langfristige Ansatz ist sicher der Bessere und das was Ihr in Sachen Skatehalle und BMX vollbracht habt kann sich schon sehen lassen.
> Ich wohne zurzeit in HH. Komme aus dem Grund nicht sehr oft in Zeven vorbei (Bin meistens auf meinem Spielplatz in Harburg unterwegs). Über kurz oder lang werde ich aber sicher wieder in Zeven oder Umgebung meine Zelte aufschlagen. Melde mich dann noch wieder zu Wort wenn es soweit ist- hab auf jeden Fall Lust, an der Strecke zu basteln!
> 
> Wegen dem Shore:
> ...



North Shore in der nähe von ZEVEN???

WOOOOOO....WOOOOOOO.....WOOOOOO.....WOOOOOO...??????


----------



## Funsports_Z (28. August 2009)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> North Shore in der nähe von ZEVEN???
> 
> WOOOOOO....WOOOOOOO.....WOOOOOO.....WOOOOOO...??????


 
Ja, bei Northshores is uns Jolly nich mehr zu halten.....

...und nochma kurz die Erinnerung, wie gehabt:

*am kommenden Wochenende*

ist es wieder soweit; es treffen sich am Samstag um 14 Uhr, wie immer am letzten Samstag im Monat, die Mountainbiker und BMXer in Zeven-Aspe an der BMX- und MTB Strecke!

Gruß


Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## ButchCassidy (31. August 2009)

Hey ho!

 Hab noch ein bisschen in diesem Thread gelesen.
 Hatte bei meiner besten Runde lt. Tacho eine Rundenzeit von 8:09. War da aber auch schon gut am Limit, so dass mir auf den Graden bei den Wurzeln schon fast die Blomben aus den Zähnen gefallen sind 
 Sind zwar nur ein paar Sekunden zur Bestzeit aber die muss man natürlich erst mal rausfahren auf der Strecke. Damit ich beim nächsten Mal auch mitmachen kann beim Pe**slängenvergleich, ist nu die Frage: Wie messt ihr die Rundenzeiten? 
 Mit nem fliegenden Start vom ersten Bunker oder aus dem Stand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (31. August 2009)

Nabend Zevener

Was ist denn so unter der Woche bzw am `normalen´ Wochenende bei euch los ??

Gruss aus Bremen  - Stefan -


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. September 2009)

Hi,

wenn du gestattest, kommentier ich ma rein: 



ButchCassidy schrieb:


> Hey ho!
> 
> Hab noch ein bisschen in diesem Thread gelesen.
> Hatte bei meiner besten Runde lt. Tacho eine Rundenzeit von 8:09. War da aber auch schon gut am Limit, so dass mir auf den Graden bei den Wurzeln schon fast die Blomben aus den Zähnen gefallen sind
> ...


 
eigentlich fliegender Start, sobald du das BMX- areal auf Höhe 2ter Hütte verläßt und single-trail unter den räder hast; dann über die 19 Bunker; an den Bunkern mit 2 wegen sind beide Wege iO, sowohl der längere aufstieg als auch der direktere weg über die steilen Treppenauffahrten (kostet dafür mehr kraft), Ziel is dann wo sich der rundkurs und der Weg vom BMX kreuzen.

By the way die Bestzeit liegt seit letztem Sa bei 7:25 von Jona.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. September 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Nabend Zevener
> 
> Was ist denn so unter der Woche bzw am `normalen´ Wochenende bei euch los ??
> 
> Gruss aus Bremen - Stefan -


 
Moin Bremer,

also normal oder man muß vielleicht vorrausschicken, die MTB-Sparte im Verein bezeichnet sich ja als "lockere Fahrgemeinschaft", sind wir unregelmäßig und in wechselnder Besetzung meistens dann am Di, Do abend und/oder Sa vorort. 

Es hat sich scheinbar auch so eingebürgert, das auch, wenn wir ma nich da sind, MTBler die Strecke meistens am Do nutzen bzw. sich da treffen. 

Oder wir treffen uns halt locker auf "Zuruf" wie mit den MTB-kollegen aus Stade an dem So zuvor oder stehen auf wunsch natürlich gerne auch ma als "Bunker-Guide" zur Verfügung.

Wir selbst fahrn meistens dann noch am Mi ne "kleine" XC Trainingseinheit im Kuhmühlener Holz.

Und dann gibs halt noch den letzten Sa im Monat und die Xtratouren wie die hier:

*"Funsports on Tour- Neuklosterforst- MTB- Tour" am 05.09.09*

Wer dann Lust und Zeit hat, schließt sich uns einfach an.

Los gehts/ treffen ist um 13.30 an der Aral an der BAB- Abfahrt Sittensen (das "Grüne" Funsports-mobil is ja wohl schon bekannt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





); wir fahren dann nach Buxtehude, wo gegen 14.00 Uhr der 2te Treffpunkt am Neuklosterforsteingang "Wachtelburg" ist; von da gehts dann ca 2Std. +/- auf einer lockeren Runde durch den Neuklosterforst.

Gruß


Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (1. September 2009)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Moin Bremer,
> 
> also normal oder man muß vielleicht vorrausschicken, die MTB-Sparte im Verein bezeichnet sich ja als "lockere Fahrgemeinschaft", sind wir unregelmäßig und in wechselnder Besetzung meistens dann am Di, Do abend und/oder Sa vorort.
> 
> ...



Jetzt hätte ich Zeit für die Neukloster Tour und was ist dann doch.

Das 3h-rennen in Hagen. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....

Kommt doch alle nach Hagen.


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. September 2009)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> Jetzt hätte ich Zeit für die Neukloster Tour und was ist dann doch.


 
Jolly is an board, volleee Pulleeee und da fällt uns doch noch was ein.............


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (2. September 2009)

funsports_z schrieb:


> jolly is an board, volleee pulleeee und da fällt uns doch noch was ein.............



funsport poweeeeeeeeer!!!!


----------



## JackBike (3. September 2009)

Euch viel Spaß am WE in Neukloster. 
Muss mich halt mit'm Schwarzwald zufrieden geben. 
MfG 
Jack


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (3. September 2009)

JackBike schrieb:


> Euch viel Spaß am WE in Neukloster.
> Muss mich halt mit'm Schwarzwald zufrieden geben.
> MfG
> Jack



VOLLE PULLE FUNSPORTSPOWER im Schwarzwäldchen!!!


----------



## Funsports_Z (4. September 2009)

JackBike schrieb:


> Euch viel Spaß am WE in Neukloster.
> Muss mich halt mit'm Schwarzwald zufrieden geben.
> MfG
> Jack


 
Ja, viel Spaß Jack, im "nur" Schwarzwald und wir werden ihn ganz sicher auch haben.

2 Hinweise noch zum kommende Sa zur Neukloster- Aktion:

Die Straße in Buxtehude am Neuklosterforsteingang Wachtelburg heißt natürlich Wettlopsweg

und sorgt bitte für eure entsprechende Schutzausrüstung und ein "intaktes" Bike am Sa; wer da mit "schwammigen" Bremsen unterwegs is, landet spätestens nach dem ersten DH im See an der B73; also hat schon sein Grund.

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## JackBike (6. September 2009)

Hihoo...
Wie war's denn nu?
Habt Ihr Bilder gemacht?

Ich war im Hochseilgarten Nagold in 10m Höhe kraxeln und hab mir bissl die Schulter gezerrt. 
Daher musste der Bikepark Bad Wildbach ausfallen :/ 

MfG Jack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (8. September 2009)

JackBike schrieb:


> Hihoo...
> Wie war's denn nu?
> Habt Ihr Bilder gemacht?
> 
> ...


 
Hi, 

na vielleicht solltest du doch beim Biken bleiben, is ungefährlicher und gute Besserung, auf dassu schnell wieder biken kans.

na wie soll's schon gewesen sein; war klasse!, Neuklosterforst rockt immer wieder und war auf jeden Fall wieder ne "Reise" wert; wir warn zwar nur zu dritt, was uns dann aber natürlich viel Möglichkeiten ließ, neue Dinge, Trails, Abfahrten, etc. ma "spontan" auszuprobieren, die man ma zukünftig in die Runde einbaun kann.








Und natürlich warn wir auf "Knuut's schönem Spielplatz"; das aufm Bild rechte "Ding" könnte auch was "Nettes" werden, sprich hat potential 






Mehr Bilder gab's nich,....ma wieder das leidige Thema: Digicams, MTBler und Speed... die andern warn nix geworden... in den Abfahrten im Neuklosterforst bekommt man locker 50 Sachen+ drauf

So, das war erstma Neukloster Part I

Gruß

Jan


----------



## ButchCassidy (8. September 2009)

Hey!

Sieht auch nett aus in Buxtehude . Hatte gar nicht auf dem Plan, dass man da auch fahren kann. Wie lang ist eure Strecke ca.? Wie viel hm? Könnte fast bis vor die "Haustür" fahren mit der S-Bahn. Würde mich da die Tage auch mal umgucken.


----------



## JackBike (8. September 2009)

Joo Hier ich bin auch dabei. 
Hab diese Woche noch Urlaub und will nachholen was ich verpasst hab. 
Knuut könnte den Reiseführer machen. 
Ab Do hätte ich Zeit. 

Sieht ziemlich cool aus da in Neukloster. 
Da kann ich aus Stade super mit SBahn fahren^^


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. September 2009)

ButchCassidy schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Sieht auch nett aus in Buxtehude . Hatte gar nicht auf dem Plan, dass man da auch fahren kann. Wie lang ist eure Strecke ca.? Wie viel hm? Könnte fast bis vor die "Haustür" fahren mit der S-Bahn. Würde mich da die Tage auch mal umgucken.


 
Is auch nett bzw. auch wirklich schön da im Wald. Zu HM kann ich dir noch nix sagen (folgt noch); wir sind am Sa 15,5 km gefahrn, man kann aber bei all den Wegen und Trails da in dem Waldstück, da durchaus auch 20- 25 km "verbringen".

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. September 2009)

...die "volle Pulle" videos (sorry für quali und hatte teilw. 2 cams in der Hand)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-tKubwHsoE"]YouTube - Volle Pulle I[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFnfPtIPBvY"]YouTube - Volle Pulle II[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwDNzB4-JwY"]YouTube - Volle Pulle III[/ame]


Viel Spaß damit


----------



## IronEagle (9. September 2009)

Moin.

Bisher habe ich es zwar immer noch nicht nach Zeven geschafft, aber die Stecke in Neukloster sieht ziemlich nett aus.

Gibt es für die Tour GPS-Daten?
Oder könnt Ihr eventuell bei der nächsten Tour einfach mal mitloggen?

Gruß,

Dennis


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. September 2009)

IronEagle schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Bisher habe ich es zwar immer noch nicht nach Zeven geschafft, aber die Stecke in Neukloster sieht ziemlich nett aus.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Dennis,

habn wir.....ich wart noch auf den GPS-track von Jolly; muß da nochma kurz drüberschaun bzw. den ein oder andren nich so gelungenen "Schlenker" rausnehmen und dann gehder online.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (10. September 2009)

....so hier is nu der GPS- track:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gnezgyhyhydyxcib

hab ihn n bischen überarbeitet, sodaß jetzt ne schöne flüssige Runde dabei rausgekommen ist. Wer sich das ma aufm Sat-Bild anschaut, sieht schon, das es da natürlich noch reichlich weitere Möglichkeiten zum fahrn gibt.

Die HM/Höhenprofil bei gpsies dürften nich so ganz stimmen(?); im Analysetool kommen andre Höhen raus und für die Runde ein Total von 887 HM+/-.

Abschließend noch eine Bitte von mir: Wenn ihr da fahrt, nehmt bitte Rücksicht auf die andren Waldnutzer; das Waldstück is zu bestimmten Zeiten (meistens abends) gut frequentiert von Joggern, Läufern,etc. und von Spaziergängern am WE. Wir (alle) wollen da ja schließlich auch zukünftig noch fahrn.

Viel Spaß damit

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Knuut (14. September 2009)

Moin zusammen,
war am Sonntag mal wieder in Neukloster unterwegs und musste mal wieder feststellen das irgendwelche Vollpfosten mal wieder die kleinen Kicker "umgebaut" haben. Wenn man ohne sich vorher die Strecke anzuschauen, gleich runter gefahren wäre, dann hätte es mit Sicherheit einen bösen Sturz geben können. Warum gibt es immer wieder Idioten, die so etwas machen. naja nichts dest Trotz es steht Alles wieder und wie ich fine besser als vorher. Achja der "neue" Sprung rechts (von ogen gesehen) ist auch schon etwas weiter. Allerdinsg ist die Landung so weich, daß man sofort fast auf null runtergebremst wird. Und es liegt da auch noch eine Wurzel, die ich noch mal zubaunen muss. Naja vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (16. September 2009)

Knuut schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> war am Sonntag mal wieder in Neukloster unterwegs und musste mal wieder feststellen das irgendwelche Vollpfosten mal wieder die kleinen Kicker "umgebaut" haben. Wenn man ohne sich vorher die Strecke anzuschauen, gleich runter gefahren wäre, dann hätte es mit Sicherheit einen bösen Sturz geben können. Warum gibt es immer wieder Idioten, die so etwas machen. naja nichts dest Trotz es steht Alles wieder und wie ich fine besser als vorher. Achja der "neue" Sprung rechts (von ogen gesehen) ist auch schon etwas weiter. Allerdinsg ist die Landung so weich, daß man sofort fast auf null runtergebremst wird. Und es liegt da auch noch eine Wurzel, die ich noch mal zubaunen muss. Naja vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal.
> 
> Gruss


 
Hallo Knuut, moin

das is wohl leider so; was hatten se denn konkret daran rumgebastelt/auszusetzen? War doch alles top so wie s is.

Wir habn das Thema ja gelegentlich auch; man kann ja durchaus noch geteilter Meinung darüber sein, ob unsere Kicker mit oder ohne Holzpalette drauf, besser gehen;
bei den Regen/Schlammtagen halten sie auf jeden Fall mit Pallette länger!!!!!!!!! Und ebenso is es ziemlich uncool die Palletten an den großen Matschlöchern, die ja eigentlich zum An-/Überspringen dieser gedacht sind, da umgedreht wieder reinzuschmeissen!!!! (da stolpert dann selbst n freerider drüber)

Wie gesagt das is wohl leider so und da müssen wir wohl mit leben.

Gruß

Jan

PS: Lass dich davon aber bitte nich abhalten da weiterzubaun, wir wissen deine Arbeit zu würdigen!

PS2: Mir macht noch der baumstumpf weiter unten an dem rechten Ding "Sorgen"


----------



## Knuut (16. September 2009)

Moin Jan,
ja da hast Du wohl recht. Aber dann buddelt man halt vor dem Fahren ne Stunde und dann ist auch gut. Was meinst Du damit ? :

*PS2: Mir macht noch der baumstumpf weiter unten an dem rechten Ding "Sorgen"*

Der Absprung passte am Wochenende echt gut. Ok man muss etwas in der Luft nach links lenken und auf die Landung achten. Aber sonst geht das Ding eigentlich.

Du meinst den neuen Sprung mehr in der Mitte (von oben gesehen links? Oder eher den letzten Sprung über den Baumstamm?) 

Gruss
Lutz


----------



## JackBike (16. September 2009)

Hi Knuut,
hätte morgen tagsüber Zeit zum Biken.

Wenn Du auch Zeit hast komm ich nach Neukloster.


----------



## ButchCassidy (16. September 2009)

Moin!
Bin jetzt auch die Runde in Buxtehude mit GPS abgefahren. Hat mir persönlich nicht so gut gefallen. Technisch und Konditionell hatte ich mir da mehr erwartet, nachdem ich das hier gelesen hatte.
Für Norddeutschland aber sehr gut das Gelände! Die Gegend hat auf jeden Fall Potenzial! Sind sicher noch eine paar nette Kilometer verborgen.


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. September 2009)

Knuut schrieb:


> Moin Jan,
> ja da hast Du wohl recht. Aber dann buddelt man halt vor dem Fahren ne Stunde und dann ist auch gut. Was meinst Du damit ? :
> 
> *PS2: Mir macht noch der baumstumpf weiter unten an dem rechten Ding "Sorgen"*
> ...


 
Moin Lutz,

ich meinte den Baumstumpf der da in "Luftlinie" am rechten Sprung bzw fast gegenüber auf Höhe vom linken Baumstammsprung liegt. Alles klar? Was hab ich da jetz eigenlich geschrieben?, aber ich denk ma du weiß jetzt schon welchen ich meine.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. September 2009)

Moin



ButchCassidy schrieb:


> Moin!
> Für Norddeutschland aber sehr gut das Gelände! Die Gegend hat auf jeden Fall Potenzial!


 
genauso isses, nich mehr und nich weniger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuut (17. September 2009)

@Jan: Du meinst quasi den neu angelegten Sprung ? Mal schauen am WE wie ich Zeit habe. Vielleicht baue ich etwas weiter oder auch wieder neu auf (Falls wieder Vollpfosten unterwegs waren). 
Ich hoffe man trifft sich mal. 
Wie sieht es bei Euch in Zeven aus. Ist das eher was für CC Bikes oder ist man da mit einem Freerider überdimensioniert ? 

Gruss


----------



## Funsports_Z (18. September 2009)

Knuut schrieb:


> @Jan: Du meinst quasi den neu angelegten Sprung ? Mal schauen am WE wie ich Zeit habe. Vielleicht baue ich etwas weiter oder auch wieder neu auf (Falls wieder Vollpfosten unterwegs waren).
> Ich hoffe man trifft sich mal.
> Wie sieht es bei Euch in Zeven aus. Ist das eher was für CC Bikes oder ist man da mit einem Freerider überdimensioniert ?
> 
> Gruss


 
Genau den mein ich, hoffe auch und vielleicht ja in Aspe oder neukloster. (da muß ich auf jeden Fall nochma hin, wenn ich mit meinem bikeumbau durch bin, da wartet nochn kleiner DH auf "Wurzelbehandlung")

Zu deiner Frage, welches Bike, und das is ja vielleicht auch wieder von allg. Interesse:

Wie ich schon sagte, prinzipiell geht ja jedes Bike, aber du vermutest schon richtig: "großvolumige" Freerider sind eher unterfordert/ überdimensioniert (dafür sind unsere Einbauten dann doch noch nicht weit genug fortgeschritten), und kosten bei den Anstiegen wahrscheinlich gut Kondition; daher wären ideale Bikes eher: um Spaß zu haben, wendige AllMounties/Enduros (dann bleiben die Plomben auch drin) und für ne schnelle Zeit, Race Fullies/Hardtails.

Aber wenn du den Platz hast, würde ich auf jeden Fall beides einpacken; da war an unserem letzten Funsports-Sa n Kollege mit nem "großvolumigen" Ghost da und die Bunkerrunde war für den "eher Abwärtsfahrer" eher nix. Aber er hatte dann doch noch seinen Spaß, als er mit dem Teil satt über die BMX- Bahn gebügelt is. Hab das Teil von ihm dankenswerterweise auch gleichma angetestet und vielleicht sollte ich beim nä Oldschool Rennen mit som Teil starten. Kam gut!

Also es geht schon viel bzw. sollte für jeden was dabei sein!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir hatten ja vor, dieses Jahr noch die "Bunker- Challenge" als MTB- Event/ MTB- Rennen Ã¼ber die Bunkerstrecke zu veranstalten, haben auch inzwischen schon so einiges hintereinander, sind jetzt zB Mitglied im BdR, muÃten aber auch sehen, das es an der ein oder andren Ecke noch fehlt; und haben uns deshalb (so ganz ohne geht auch nich!) letzte Woche bei unserer MTB- Sitzung entschlossen, unseren Saisonabschluss mit euch und dem Verein zu begehen und dabei n "MTB-Trainingsrennen" auf unserem "Bunker-trail" zu veranstalten bzw. da nochma locker ne Runde SpaÃ mit euch zu haben. Aber dazu spÃ¤ter.

Erstma der Reihe nach:

Am kommenden Sa 26.09. um 14.00 trifft sich dann erstma wieder wie gehabt der Verein, die MTBler und BMXler an den Strecken zum gemeinsamen trainieren, fahrn, klÃ¶nen, etc.


Am Sa, 17.10.09 ab 11.00 Uhr (- ca. 18.00 Uhr) soll's dann in Aspe mit dem Funsports- Outdoor- SaisonabschluÃ los gehen:

- FÃ¼r Speis und Trank ist gesorgt

- Maik mÃ¶chte parallel ein BMX-Probetraining mit dem Trainer des Vegesacker BMX-Club Connor Schulze fÃ¼r den Nachwuchs mit kleinem SpaÃrennen als AbschluÃ
anbieten

- Ab 12.00 Uhr wollen wir dann beim MTB starten mit dem "freien Training", ab 14.00 mit den RennlÃ¤ufen

Das Rennen ist klassifiziert als Trainingsrennen; somit absolvieren NichtvereÃ­nsmitglieder ein Probetraining bei uns und die "Lizenz- Problematik", etc. entfÃ¤llt.

Der Austragungsmodus wird sich bei dem vorgegebenen Zeitrahmen nach der Anzahl der Teilnehmer richten; wir haben je nachdem 3 Varianten dafÃ¼r :

Einzelzeitfahren Point to Point, "One on One" ko- system, oder Bunker- 4cross. (mein persÃ¶nlicher Favorit)

desweiteren wird es mind. eine Unterteilung in 2 Altersgruppen geben, auch wieder teilnehmerabhÃ¤ngig

Wir werden natÃ¼rlich kein Startgeld nehmen, bitten aber um eine kleine Spende in HÃ¶he von 3â¬ (gerne auch mehr).

Zur Teilnahme meldet euch bitte kurz auf der Infomail mit Vorname, Name, Ort, ggf Verein, Alter, an.
AnmeldeschluÃ wird 13.00 vorort sein.

Soweit erstma hoffentlich alle notwendigen Infos, fÃ¼r entsprechende Streckenabsicherung und Sani ist natÃ¼rlich auch gesorgt.

Fragen, Anregungen, Infos, etc., etc. sind immer willkommen und wir wÃ¼rden uns sehr freuen wenn ihr an dem Tag zahlreich in Aspe erscheint und teilnehmt.

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## ButchCassidy (24. September 2009)

Sehr cool.
Mal sehen was meine müden Knochen sagen. Vielleicht nehme ich den Weg auf mich und bin mit am Start. 4Cross wäre dann auch mein Favorit, hätte da aber bedenken wegen der Streckenbreite.
Ein Rennen über eine längere Distanz (z.B. 5 Runden)wäre sicher auch nett, wenn sich genug Leute finden dafür.


----------



## Funsports_Z (26. September 2009)

ButchCassidy schrieb:


> Sehr cool.
> Mal sehen was meine müden Knochen sagen. Vielleicht nehme ich den Weg auf mich und bin mit am Start. 4Cross wäre dann auch mein Favorit, hätte da aber bedenken wegen der Streckenbreite.
> Ein Rennen über eine längere Distanz (z.B. 5 Runden)wäre sicher auch nett, wenn sich genug Leute finden dafür.


 
Hey, klasse! Kommst dann sicher auch mit in die Wahl der "weitesten Anreise".

Streckenbreite - is n guter Punkt - war auch n reichlich diskutiertes Thema bei uns und ich hatte auch schon mit dem Landesfachwart MTB lang drüber gesprochen, was man bei uns sinnvoll fahren kann. 

Bevor wir da in einem längeren Rennen n ganzes Feld auf die Reise durch den Bunkertrail schicken (so sollte es dann vielleicht ma bei der "Bunker- Challenge" sein und Hendrik hatte sogar schon ne richtig geniale und durchführbare Idee für nen Massenstart) haben wir uns erstmal für die "kleineren" Varianten entschieden, weil wir natürlich auch nich wissen - auch wieder guter Punkt - wieviel Leute sich dafür finden.

Ich hab da nich ganz soviel Bedenken wegen der Streckenbreite; ich bin ja öfter in diesem Jahr mit Gruppen auchma schneller im Trail unterwegs gewesn; ich halte besonders die Bunker- 4Cross- Variante für sehr reizvoll, weil man dann, bei den nicht allzu vielen Überholmöglichkeiten, im Gegensatz zum echten Alpen- 4Cross , wesentlich mehr taktisch fahren muß und damit ne zusätzliche Herausforderung in die Geschichte kommt.

Gruß

Jan

PS: Heute wird in aspe gefahrn


----------



## Funsports_Z (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich n pa Anfragen hatte, mach ich ma eben ne Sammelantwort bzw. versuch ma mögl. "Bedenken" im Vorfeld zu zerstreun:

Stichwort "Schlechtes Wetter":

... gibs nich für MTBler, oder?

Ich persönlich denke ja, "schlechtes Wetter" is auf dem Trail eher ne Chance; bei schlechtem Wetter wird das Feld zusammenrücken, weil dann jeder, mehr oder weniger, etwas öfter oder stärker an der Bremse zieht, auf dem Kurs und die Geschichte wird dadurch natürlich spannender. Wir werden natürlich bei wirklich "unfahrbar" dann ggf auch absagen (aber den Zustand hatten wir bisher noch nich).

Stichwort "Laufeinteilung":

wir werden schon schaun das wir da u.a. über die Alterseinteilung möglichst homogene Läufe zusammenbekommen. Das wird natürlich keiner von uns Ü30 gegen die knapp Ü20 Jolly oder Jonathan antreten müssen (es sei denn er wünscht es ausdrücklich); die fahren dann schon ihre eigene Klasse.

Wir wollen das Ganze schon mit nem gewissen sportlichen Ehrgeiz betreiben, aber genauso wie sonst auch, mit noch genug Spaß an der Sache!

Also, nur Mut! oder wie Jolly sagen würde: Volle Pulle!!!!!

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Hendrik1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe es mir engetragen und freue mich schon darauf!


----------



## Funsports_Z (16. Oktober 2009)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> freue mich schon darauf!


 
Ja, so langsam freue ich mich auch drauf.......das "Bunkerwetter" fürs WE sieht gar nich ma schlecht aus.....und unsere Lokalpresse hat auch noch wieder "zugeschlagen" und wird auch am Sa vorort sein.







Abschließend gestattet mir noch ma wieder ne Anmerkung zum Thema "Bedenken im Vorfeld": Maik hatte in der Woche da n pa Mtbler getroffen, die meinten "sie seien dafür nich schnell genug".............."Nich schnell genug" gibs bei uns nich! Wer uns inzwischen n bischen kennt weiß: (Gemeinsam) Spaß haben und dabei sein is bei uns (nich nur bei den Kids und Jugendgruppen) Programm, und ich habs selbst beim Oldschool meeting erleben dürfen, das ich, obwohl ich den Pro's deutlich hinterhergefahrn bin, von allen richtig angefeuert wurde. So is das bei uns üblich!

Also, nur Mut! und ich wünsch uns dann viel spaß am Sa

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (16. Oktober 2009)

Wie wir auch immer zusagen pflegen:

*VOLLE PULLE!!!​*


----------



## Hendrik1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Tolle Veranstaltung heute!

Büschen gefahren, eine anßtändige Wuarst gegessen. Mal alle wiedergesehen. So shall dat wien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (17. Oktober 2009)

so, bin auch tu hus.
ein kleines gruselkabinett gibts hier.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/22939

vielleicht erkennt sich ja der eine oder andere. 

beim näxten treff leg ich dann auch mal ne zeit hin.
versprochen.

bis denne,
stefan


----------



## Funsports_Z (21. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> so, bin auch tu hus.
> ein kleines gruselkabinett gibts hier.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/22939
> 
> ...


 

Wir werden dich beim Wort nehmen, versprochen, und danke dir wiedermal für die Bilder. (und sorry das ich jetz erst dazu komm; die Erkältung hat mich dann doch noch richtig ausm Verkehr gezogen)

Ansonsten schließ ich mich doch einfach ma dem schon von Hendrik gesagten an; auch aus unserer Sicht ein absolut gelungener Nachmittag!; schön das ihr da wart!; mit sicherlich noch n bischen Potential nach oben fürs nä Mal, was die Teilnehmerzahl angeht. Wir werden es auf jeden fall wiederholen. Jonathan, mit seiner kaputten Schulter und noch 2 weitere Krankmeldungen brennen schon drauf.

Noch n pa weitere Bilder gibs wie gehabt bei uns im Blog:

http://funsports-zeven.de/?p=235

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## kiko (21. Oktober 2009)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Wir werden dich beim Wort nehmen, versprochen, und danke dir wiedermal für die Bilder. (und sorry das ich jetz erst dazu komm; die Erkältung hat mich dann doch noch richtig ausm Verkehr gezogen)
> 
> Ansonsten schließ ich mich doch einfach ma dem schon von Hendrik gesagten an; auch aus unserer Sicht ein absolut gelungener Nachmittag!; schön das ihr da wart!; mit sicherlich noch n bischen Potential nach oben fürs nä Mal, was die Teilnehmerzahl angeht. Wir werden es auf jeden fall wiederholen. Jonathan, mit seiner kaputten Schulter und noch 2 weitere Krankmeldungen brennen schon drauf.
> 
> ...



moin jan
jo, war ne gelungene veranstaltung.
gibts die tage auch nen zeitungsausschnitt?


ps: überleg dir nochmal meinen vorschlag mit der spendennummer.
für mich (und vielleicht andere) würde sich die angelegenheit damit vereinfachen.

dank für eure mühe und die lecker wurscht.
bis denne


----------



## Funsports_Z (21. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> moin jan
> jo, war ne gelungene veranstaltung.
> gibts die tage auch nen zeitungsausschnitt?
> 
> ...


 
Moin Stefan,

hab heute schon den Korrekturabzug gelesen und den Vorschlag nehmen wir gerne auf; Maik bastelt schon an "Schild- und html- umsetzung". Is ne wirklich gute Idee!

danke dir nochma und bis demnächst

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Balibiker (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute...

Wäre auch gerne beim Race dabei gewesen. Allerdings geht meine Frau Samstags jobben. Da wir leider nur ein Auto haben, muss ich dann immer die Kiddies aufpassen.... Aber beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei...

Mal ne andere Frage: in der örtlichen Presse liest man von einem neuen Skatepark in Selsingen. Dabei ist auch von einer BMX-Strecke die Rede (Milleniumwald).
Weiß da jemand genaueres? 
Ich war heute in Selsingen, den Skatepark habe ich gefunden. Daneben stand allerdings auch ein Schild -für Fahrräder verboten-. Von einer BMX Strecke habe ich nichts entdeckt?

Bis bald... ride on! Jürgen aka Jaybee


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. Oktober 2009)

Balibiker schrieb:


> Hallo Leute...
> 
> Wäre auch gerne beim Race dabei gewesen. Allerdings geht meine Frau Samstags jobben. Da wir leider nur ein Auto haben, muss ich dann immer die Kiddies aufpassen.... Aber beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei...
> 
> ...


 
Na, schade, hatte ja irgentwie schon n pa Bremervörder vermisst, aber Wiederholung is ja geplant. 

BMX- Strecke...????? Mir is da nix bekannt, frag aber gern nochma Maik dazu, und die Outdoor- Skateanlage stand ja schon seit eingiger Zeit im Raum. Etwas Ähnliches is/war ja auch schon in Sittensen an der A1 zu finden/ entstanden.

Aber es gab ja noch mehr in der Lokalpresse:









Gruß

Jan

PS: kleiner Nachtrag noch: wir hatten uns natürlich für das Einzelzeitfahrn entschieden.


----------



## Funsports_Z (30. Oktober 2009)

Fast schon wieder vergessen; morgen wäre ja eigentlich beim MTB und BMX, wie gehabt am letzten Sa im Monat, unser Treffen an den Strecken.

Da wir morgen reichlich neues Material für die BMX- Bahn (gespendet) bekommen und das vorm Winter fertig haben wollen......

*Am kommenden Samstag, 31.10. wird auf unserer BMX-Bahn*

ein Arbeitseinsatz durchgezogen. Noch vor dem Winter und dem ersten Frost wollen wir für 2010 verbessern, so dass im Frühjahr nur noch neuer Belag aufgebracht werden muss. Wir starten um 6.30 Uhr (Abholung Material) - kein Witz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - an der Ecke/Einfahrt BMX-Bahn in Zeven-Aspe! Alle die Zeit finden, möchten wir bitten mit Schaufel und wenn vorhanden Schubkarre mit dabei zu seinnatürlich auch, wenn Ihr erst im Verlauf des Tages die Zeit findet. Wir benötigen jede Unterstützung!!!

...und die MTB-fraktion hilft natürlich auch dabei...

...aber ich werd mir auf jeden Fall auch noch mein bike einpacken.

Also, wer Lust und Zeit hat, helfende Hände sind herzlich willkommen und was die Zeit angeht, dann wenn's geht, wir sind da ja dann den ganzen Tag am arbeiten.

Gruß & und danke euch schonma

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (5. November 2009)

Na, das hat doch schon richtig was gebracht am letzten Sa; u.a. is diese "Hammer- Kurve" auf der BMX- Bahn entstanden:





(das Bild gibt die Höhe und Abmaße nur unzureichend wieder)

weiteres wieder hier:

http://funsports-zeven.de/?p=247

Am kommenden Sa 07.11., 13.00 Uhr, stehen noch Abschlussarbeiten an und es wäre schön wenn sich dazu noch n pa Helfer einfinden würden.

danke euch schonma

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (12. November 2009)

So, da isses doch vollbracht - dank der Aktion vom letzten WE is die BMX- Bahn jetzt winterfest und jetzt is offiziell erstma "Winterbaupause" bei uns. (wobei der ein oder andre von uns da wahrscheinlich eh zwischendurch ma mit nem Spaten auftauchen wird)








Gruß 

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de 

PS: Da freut sich natürlich nich nur die 20" Fraktion; die "Hindernisse" sind deutlich verbessert/ausgebaut worden mit "weicherem" Anlauf/ Auslauf, sodass das Ganze jetzt auch mit "mehr Zoll" besser geht, weil man nichmehr so hart in die Hindernisse reinfährt bzw. bei der Anfahrt "einschlägt".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (25. November 2009)

So da is der Monat doch fast schon wieder rum, und eigentlich wär ja schon wieder am kommenden Sa unser obligatorisches Treffen beim MTB in Aspe angesagt;...eigentlich,...hab mich ma eben kurz bei unserm Kranken-/Abwesenheits- stand umgehört und leider kann an diesem Sa von uns aus da nix stattfinden, was euch aber ja absolut nich davon abhalten sollte, da am Sa zu fahrn und Spaß zu haben.

Und noch ein Hinweis: Es is grade Jagdsaison in unseren Wäldern; ihr solltet euch daher bitte erstma, wie gehabt, mit der Situation vorort "vertraut machen" und es, auch wie gehabt, auf der ersten Runde locker angehen lassen.

"Besonders" auffällige Klamotten und n bischen Freundlichkeit "im Sinne eines guten Miteinander im Wald" sind auch nich so verkehrt.

In dem Sinne

Gruß 

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (25. November 2009)

Balibiker schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: in der örtlichen Presse liest man von einem neuen Skatepark in Selsingen. Dabei ist auch von einer BMX-Strecke die Rede (Milleniumwald).
> Weiß da jemand genaueres?
> Ich war heute in Selsingen, den Skatepark habe ich gefunden. Daneben stand allerdings auch ein Schild -für Fahrräder verboten-. Von einer BMX Strecke habe ich nichts entdeckt?
> 
> Bis bald... ride on! Jürgen aka Jaybee


 
Ich hab da nochma kurz mit Maik drüber gesprochen; der war auch vor kurzem dort, und hat auch nix vorgefunden (bzw. wußte auch nich mehr) außer nem Sandhügel neben der Anlage, wo man runter fahrn kann/könnte/soll?; Mein/unser Tip wäre, sofern das nich rohbau is, sich da ma nen Radlader zu organisieren und nen Teil des Sandes auf 3-4 kleine Steps/Kicker zu verteilen; damit hätte man noch keine Bahn, aber zumindest ne nette kleine Jumpline.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Hobb (4. Dezember 2009)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Und noch ein Hinweis: Es is grade Jagdsaison in unseren Wäldern; ihr solltet euch daher bitte erstma, wie gehabt, mit der Situation vorort "vertraut machen" und es, auch wie gehabt, auf der ersten Runde locker angehen lassen.
> 
> "Besonders" auffällige Klamotten und n bischen Freundlichkeit "im Sinne eines guten Miteinander im Wald" sind auch nich so verkehrt.


moin,
wenn es am Sonntag nicht zu sehr schüttet bin ich um die Mittagszeit ein wenig mit dem Crosser auf der MTB-Runde unterwegs.

Besonders auffällige Klamotten helfen bei so viel Matschepampe aber auch nicht wirklich? 

Gruß aus HB
ralf


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (4. Dezember 2009)

Sind wir MTB-biker oder Rennraddahrer die sich die Beine rasieren!!!


----------



## Funsports_Z (5. Dezember 2009)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> wenn es am Sonntag nicht zu sehr schüttet bin ich um die Mittagszeit ein wenig mit dem Crosser auf der MTB-Runde unterwegs.
> 
> Besonders auffällige Klamotten helfen bei so viel Matschepampe aber auch nicht wirklich?
> ...


 

Nee, aber die auffälligen Klamotten halten einem vielleicht Schrot oder andre fliegende "Mißverständnisse" vom Hals, frei nach dem Motto: gesehn werden is (in dieser Jahreszeit) immer gut (gilt natürlich besonders für die "Nachtaktiven" unter uns);
viel Spaß auffer Strecke, Ralf; und egal ob nu Beinrasierer oder nich, Jolly, Hauptsache Bunker- Biken und vollle Pulllleee!!!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Hendrik1 (5. Dezember 2009)

War heute auch gegen 15:00 Uhr auf der Strecke. Mit frisch rasierten Beinen. Echt geiles Gefühl unter der Radhose... aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Der Trail war sehr gut fahrbar und es wurden mit dem Crosser einige wertvolle Trainingsrunden gedreht. Aus dem Vergleich mit dem MTB möchte ich fast meinen, ich sei mit dem Crosser dort schneller, als mit dem MTB, weil bergan die Traktion besser ist.

Ralf, wenn morgen wieder feinstes Crosserwetter ist, und ich noch dazu komme meine Beine zu rasieren, bin ich auch dort gegen Mittag, etwa 12:00 Uhr. Mal sehen, evtl. kriege ich Matthias ja auch mit. Eigentlich ist morgen jedoch Straße angesagt.

Ich werde so gegen 10:00 Uhr hier schreiben, was anliegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Heute mittag bin ich dabei.

Gegen 13:00 Uhr bin ich da.


----------



## Hobb (6. Dezember 2009)

moin,
Danke Hendrik für den Streckenbericht. Hier ist heute Nacht jede Menge Wasser runtergekommen. Da es im Moment trocken ist geht gleich los Richtung Zeven. Wenn es auf dem Weg dorthin wieder zu schütten beginnt kürze ich aber ab.

Ansonsten, Matthias im Gelände? Da freu ich mich drauf.


----------



## Hendrik1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Gleich schon?

Dann werde ich sehen, dass ich früher da bin, ca. gegen 12:00 Uhr. Schicke Dir noch meine Nr. per PN.


----------



## Hobb (6. Dezember 2009)

Mach Dir keinen Stress!

2h bin ich bis Zeven immer unterwegs.

Edit: Alles gut, alles super. An zwei Bunkern hept de wilden Schwiene ün böten prütt.


----------



## Funsports_Z (7. Dezember 2009)

Hobb schrieb:


> Edit: Alles gut, alles super. An zwei Bunkern hept de wilden Schwiene ün böten prütt.


 
Na, Freunde "der schmalen Reifen", habt ihr ma wieder Spaß gehabt; so sehen Sieger aus und meine Bewunderung is euch wie immer gewiß, mit nem crosser mit den Reifen da runter zu fahrn. Ihr wißt ja, da kriech ich doch ehrlich Angst bei sowas oder "Rahmenpanik".

Bis zum nä Mal und darauf ein amtliches volle Pulle!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. Dezember 2009)

....und die besten Wünsche aus Zeven, allen die mit uns gefahn sind, all unseren Freunden und Unterstützern und allen MTB- Kollegen hier. Lasst euch reichlich mit neuen Teilen beschenken, bleibt gesund und lasst eure bikes und Knochen ganz, damit wir auch im neuen Jahr wieder die Trails rocken können.

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (23. Januar 2010)

....so da sin wir wieder; hoffe ihr seid alle gut ins Neue gekommen; bei uns geht's ja im neuen Jahr auch schon (beim BMX) richtig rund (positiv, Raceteam und die Team- Neuzugänge, wie negativ, was die Indoor- Geschichte angeht), deshalb wirds jetzt langsam auchma wieder Zeit für ein Lebenszeichen von der MTB-Fraktion. 

Dieses WE steht viel Theorie an, wir sind Gäste beim BdR; aber am nä Sa, 30.01.10 wollen wir uns wie gehabt, um 14.00 Uhr zum gemeinsamen Fahrn an der Strecke in Aspe treffen (egal was fürn wedder).

Wer lust hat (auch wie gehabt), kommt rum

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (28. Januar 2010)

Stichwort: "Egal was fürn wedder" und kommender Sa MTB; nachdem Jolly da jetz gradeaus innen Baum reingerauscht is (nix großes passiert) und hinterher was von viel zu glatt und verdammt gefährlich (bemerkenswert) von sich gab, der Trail is Stand heute inzwischen/ immernoch komplett vereist, haben wir uns dann doch entschlossen, sollte es nich bis dahin ordentlich oder zumindest etwas mehr abtaun, am kommenden Sa offiziell nichts zu machen, weil wir es so echt nicht verantworten könnten.

Also, wer trotzdem fahrn möchte, fährt da im moment absolut am limit und absolut on own risk!

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (7. März 2010)

....auf der Bunker- Strecke sieht's immer noch ähnlich aus; die Strecke liegt im Moment irgentwo zwischen gefährlich bis unfahrbar und nich wirklich spaßigem Schneckentempo. Im letzten Jahr um diese Zeit sind wir da mit den Kollegen aus Harsefeld aufn pa Millimetern Schnee schon richtig gefahrn.

Soll uns jetz aber nich davon abhalten, so langsam ma n pa Aktivitäten zu entfalten; deshalb erstmal n pa Termine bzw. was schon in Planung is oder was so wir in den letzten Wochen am Rande der div. Sitzungen schon angedacht/ vorbereitet haben:

Also:

Am 14.03.10 sind wir erstma bei der MTB "Enduro- Challenge" in den Harburger Bergen mit am Start; wer sich noch dafür anmelden will:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=445487

auch da is das Thema Neuschnee, der alternativ- Wetter- termin wäre der 28.03.10, wowon dann auch abhängt, ob wir uns diesen Monat wie gehabt beim MTB am letzten Sa treffen.

Dafür wollen wir dann auf jeden Fall am Sa am 1ten Aprilwochenende mit euch (und wenn's geht, wie gehabt Grill) die Saisoneröffnung aufm Trail fahrn.

Am 29.05.10 planen wir hier im Norden in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Leistungsdiagnostiker Konrad Lange aus Kirchtimke und dem DH/ FR Profi- Team Power-Flower ein MTB- Fahrtechnik Seminar für MTB- Anfänger und für Fortgeschrittene auf unserem Bunker- trail anzubieten. Näheres dazu in den nä Tagen.

Und u.a. dafür (auch schonma Vorankündigung) werden wir im/ab April an den Wochenenden noch n pa "Bautermine" einlegen um die überfälligen Streckenarbeiten (Wallride und Drop) bis dahin fertig zu bekommen.

Soweit erstma in Kürze 

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


PS: nich zu vergesssen:

am 13.05.10 is natürlich wieder BMX- Oldschool Meeting bei uns in Zeven- Aspe:


----------



## Hobb (9. März 2010)

Das sind ja schon wieder ordentlich Termine, so kenne ich Euch!

Wir sehen uns.

Viel Spaß in der neuen Saison und viel Erfolg
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ButchCassidy (12. März 2010)

Schön das ihr euch mal nach Harburg verirrt 
Ist meiner Meinung nach mit das beste Revier in Norddeutschland.

...und in welcher Form wolltest ihr die Umbauten vornehmen? Hab die Strecke bei euch nicht mehr komplett im Kopp aber stellen für einen Drop hab ich da nicht gesehen. 
Habt ihr da was am Streckenverlauf geändert bzw. ist da was geplant?


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. März 2010)

ButchCassidy schrieb:


> Schön das ihr euch mal nach Harburg verirrt
> Ist meiner Meinung nach mit das beste Revier in Norddeutschland.
> 
> .....aber klar, das is numa n schwer geniales Revier hier im Norden(und wir kennen Harburg ja auch noch von früher vom BMX, zumindest die Oldschooler bei uns)
> ...


 
Also, es gibt da doch den Bunker 15, wo du auf dem Bunkerrand langfährst, dann geht's links runter zu den Kickern ....und es würde da natürlich auch geradeaus abwärts gehn...

Ich denk ma, Wallride is klar, in der 13 is ja bereits das S mit den kleinen Walls; die wollen wir wie beim BMX, zum hohen Sand-Wallride ausbaun.

und dann werden wir in der ersten Bunkersektion vielleicht schon am nä WE ne nette kleine Rampe verbuddeln (is schon fertig und is die die Jona letztes Jahr die Schulter geschreddet hat, aber inzwischn n bisschen im Winkel entschärft)...

aber erstma gibts hier neues:

http://www.funsports-zeven.de

neues Jahr - neues Layout

und gleich folgt noch der xtra Thread mit der Ausschreibung zum MTB- Fahrtechnikseminar:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=450891

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


PS: Danke dir, ralf und wir sehn uns bestimmt


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. März 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Ich denk ma, Wallride is klar, in der 13 is ja bereits das S mit den kleinen Walls; die wollen wir wie beim BMX, zum hohen Sand-Wallride ausbaun.


 
Sorry, is natürlich die 12; ich bin beim Zählen schon nen Schritt weiter, mit dem noch nich fertigen 20ten Bunker


----------



## ButchCassidy (18. März 2010)

Wie viele von den Bunkern sind denn da noch im Wald versteckt?
Kann man irgendwann eine 8Std. Tagestour im Wald machen?


----------



## Hendrik1 (18. März 2010)

Ich freue mich schon darauf!

Den MTB-Technikseminar werde ich nur kurz besuchen, jedoch nicht buchen. Als Crosser habe ich da ja nichts verloren, könnte aber kurz das Auf- und Abspringen zeigen. (Wenn jemand was zum Lachen haben möchte...  )

Letzter Samstag im Monat wäre dann der 27.? Wenn Ihr dann etwas an der Strecke machen wollt, wäre ich dabei, so nichts dazwischen kommt. Ich bring auch nen Handbagger mit.


----------



## Funsports_Z (26. März 2010)

ButchCassidy schrieb:


> Wie viele von den Bunkern sind denn da noch im Wald versteckt?
> Kann man irgendwann eine 8Std. Tagestour im Wald machen?


 
Vielleicht....nee, ernsthaft, es gibt da in den angrenzenden Wäldern noch reichlich davon; warn mal über 70 lt Lageplan von damals und der ganze Ortsteil Aspe war damals ja die Munitionsfabrik;

aber sinnvoll auf unserem Areal in die Strecke einbinden, können wir eigentlich nur noch den einen 20ten, der ja auch schon bei der FV "bestellt" is.

Es gibt vorne gegenüber den Hütten ja noch das "Riesen-Bunker- Monster"; da hatten wir mal überlegt ne Dirtline nach der Abfahrt aufzubaun, aber dafür stehen die Bäume da viel zu eng und wir dürfen numa keine fällen.

Also, werden es nur 20 und bleibt dann bei gefühlten 100 +/- 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (26. März 2010)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon darauf!
> 
> Den MTB-Technikseminar werde ich nur kurz besuchen, jedoch nicht buchen. Als Crosser habe ich da ja nichts verloren, könnte aber kurz das Auf- und Abspringen zeigen. (Wenn jemand was zum Lachen haben möchte...  )
> 
> Letzter Samstag im Monat wäre dann der 27.? Wenn Ihr dann etwas an der Strecke machen wollt, wäre ich dabei, so nichts dazwischen kommt. Ich bring auch nen Handbagger mit.


 
Hallo Hendrik,

erstma danke für das Hilfsangebot; wir kommen bestimmt drauf zurück und Leute mit Handbagger brauchen wir dieses Jahr definitiv!.

Zum kommenden WE:

Sorry, das ich mich jetz ers dazu melde; am So wollen wir ja bei der Enduro- Challenge sein, und dafür wollten wir noch n bischen auswärts trainieren, sodass von uns am 27ten keiner da is. Soll euch aber ,auch wie gehabt, nich davon abhalten, da zu fahrn.

Das "Letzten Sa im Monat Meeting" wollen wir dann am 03.04 mit unserer "Saisoneröffnung" aufm Bunkertrail nachholen; aber an dem Tag wolln wir eigentlich auch nich arbeiten, es sei denn die Rampe is bis dahin endgültig fertig. Dann kenn ich schonma 2 die ich dann nich mehr vom "buddeln" abhalten kann.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (31. März 2010)

Leider wurds nix für uns mit der ENDURO- Challenge; das letztendlich sehr spät eintreffende "Go" für den Termin und auch die Anfangszeit "vorm Aufstehen" warn dann ausschlaggebend. Sorry und sehr schade, denn ich/wir finde(n) die Idee und den Austragungsmodus ansonsten richtig gut!!!!!!! 

Vielleicht sollte man das nä Mal den Zeitpunkt (spart das häufige wetterbedingte Verschieben und man hat n nen planbaren Termin) und die Startzeit überdenken (?); bei uns fangen die Veranstaltungen deshalb auch frühestens ab 10/11 Uhr an weil die Kollegen eben auch (weiter als) aus HH/ HB kommen. 

Vielleicht ja das nä Mal aber jetz gehts erstma weiter:

Ich hab die Tage die Info hierfür bekommen:

Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge am 25. April in Soltau

www.bmc-soltau.de

bin schon gespannt auf den GPS-Track den ich dann auch posten werde.

Und am kommenden Sa wollen wir uns dann ja beim MTB in Aspe an der Strecke zur fahrenden Saisoneröffnung (nicht arbeitenden!) treffen. Der Grill ist leider mit Grillminister Maik in Bispingen beim BMX- Trainingslager, womit dann beim BMX am Sa nix passiert.

Dann bis Sa

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. April 2010)

..es geht natürlich am Sa wieder wie gehabt um 14.00 Uhr los.
Allen die nich dabei sein können und allen Kollegen hier schöne Ostern.

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (16. April 2010)

Morgen können wir "Handbagger" gebrauchen...

Aber erstma wieder der Reihe nach:

Bei der Saisoneröffnung haben dir den Trail schonma grob freigeräumt und freigefahrn...

....letztes WE haben wir dann n pa "Tonnen" neuen Belag beim Bmx auffer Bahn verteilt und dieses WE soll's dann auch auf unserem Trail weitergehn...

...hab grad erfahrn das die Rampe jetzt fertig und wetterfest is und die wollten wir dann morgen ab 14.00 in Aspe "verbuddeln"; außerdem wollen wir den vorderen Bereich von 1-6 vom Laub befreien und ma wieder die Sprungkante an der 3 erneuern nachdem die ma wieder zerstört wurde.

Also, wer kurzfristig Lust und Zeit hat, mitzuhelfen, wir würden uns freun, und bitte wenn's geht Handbagger mitbringen. Ansonsten finden wir sicher noch was bei den Kollegen vom BMX, die auch am Bahnbau sind.

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de



PS: ich schulde euch ja noch n GPS-track von Soltau:

http://www.bmc-soltau.de/download/2010-04-02%2012_10_07.gpx


----------



## Hendrik1 (17. April 2010)

A f****ck! leider zu spät gelesen. Hatte gestern aber auch ziemlich Stress. Entschuldigt bitte!


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. April 2010)

Kein Problem, Hendrik.......hast nix verpasst; die Kollegen von Maik kamen etwas später und so haben wir erstma wieder beim BMX zugeschlagen. Wir müsssen ja bis zum Oldschool Meeting mit der Bahn fertig werden und das sieht jetzt dank zahlreicher Helfer schon richtig gut aus:






n ordentlicher Regen noch, noch n Arbeitseinsatz mit dem Rüttler und das Oldschool Meeting kann losgehen.

Ich setz dann nen neuen Termin für unsern Trail an

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. April 2010)

N guter Termin wäre natürlich der kommende Sa, 24.04.10; es is ja schon wieder soweit und wir treffen uns natürlich wieder wie gehabt beim MTB am letzten Sa im Monat zum fahrn in Aspe.

Wäre klasse wenn der ein oder andre dann noch was zum "laubbeseitigen" und buddeln mitbringt. Mit mehr Leuten geht das schnell vonner Hand und wir können danach noch n pa Runden drehen.

Bis Sa dann

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (25. April 2010)

* nett  wars am Sa.*

  . und wir sind mit unseren Bunkertrail-  arbeiten vorangekommen:
 Der Trail ist jetzt wieder frei von Laub, Rindenmulch und anderm Gerümpel und  geht wieder voll!!!






Die Sprungkante oben am Bunker 3 wurde wieder instandgesetzt:












nette Aussicht;-); und so sieht dann die fertige Rampe aus:






.wird ne nette 50cm Dropkante und wir werden sie unter der Woche hinter der 3  einbaun.


 Soweit so gut, es geht voran bis zum MTB- Fahrtechnik- seminar am 29.05.

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Hobb (6. Mai 2010)

moin Jan,
 beim Auffräumen konnte ich leider nicht dabei sein. Zur Zeit laufe ich als einarmiger Bandit durch die Gegend. 

Irgendwie habe ich mit Eurer schönen HP ein Problem. Der linke Rand ist nicht sichtbar.

Viele Grüße und weiterhin Viel Spaß 
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (7. Mai 2010)

Joo, das hab ich auch.


----------



## Funsports_Z (8. Mai 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin Jan,
> beim Auffräumen konnte ich leider nicht dabei sein. Zur Zeit laufe ich als einarmiger Bandit durch die Gegend.
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich mit Eurer schönen HP ein Problem. Der linke Rand ist nicht sichtbar.
> ...



Moin Ralf, und die, die dasselbe Problem haben

habs ma eben mit Feuerfuchs und IE8 getestet, bei mir is ok soweit......aber.......ich bin auch fast immer mit Full HD 19irgentwas unterwegs was dann auch die gelegentlich von mir geposteten Bild- "Wandtapeten" und wohl auch dieses Phänomen erklärt. Und der Internet und Skate- Kollege Finn hat auch son Breitband-Notebookkarton.

Also, geht natürlich nich und wir schaun ma das wirs vernünftig angepaßt bekommen.

Gruß

Jan 

PS: Einarmiger Bandit?.....dann gute Besserung.


----------



## Funsports_Z (13. Mai 2010)

Unser Oldschool BMX-Meeting mit Nachwuchsrennen auf unserer BMX-Bahn in  Zeven-Aspe!


 12.00  14.00 Uhr Einschreiben / Anmeldung!


 14.00  18.00 Uhr die Renn-Läufe der Oldschooler und des Nachwuchses!


 18.00  20.00 Uhr Siegerehrung, Raceergebnisse und best oldschool bike,  oldest racer, longest trip kommen aufs Sieger-Treppchen!


 Zu dem Event auf der Zevener BMX Bahn haben sich
Sammler alter BMX-Räder  aus ganz Deutschland
und dem nahen europäischen Umland angemeldet,
um auf  den oldschool-bikes ihre Rennen zu fahren.
 Wie auch im letzten Jahr haben Größen aus der BMX-Rennszenerie der 80er  Jahre ihr Kommen angekündigt. Und wer da alles kommt.......



 Auch Anfänger sind herzlich eingeladen ihr erstes Rennen zu bestreiten. 
 Es wird in vier Altersgruppen auch in den Juniorenklassen ein Nachwuchsrennen auf der gut Instand gesetzten BMX-Bahn gestartet. Bis zum  Lebensalter von 14 Jahren ist eine Anmeldung möglich.


 Dabei zu haben sind ein eigenes BMX-Rad, Handschuhe und ein Helm. Der  Kostenbeitrag für die Teilnahme beträgt 5,- Euro.


 Für das leibliche Wohl ist gesorgt und alle erhoffen sich einen schönen  Renntag bei bestem Wetter an der Industriestrasse in Zeven-Aspe.


Wir freun uns auf euch in Zeven- Aspe


Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Stronglight (14. Mai 2010)

War ne coole Veranstaltung mit hohem Funfaktor 

Habe gehört, dass dort auch ein MTB-Rennen stattfinden soll - habe aber vergessen zu fragen, wann, wie und was für ein Rennen Kann jemand mehr dazu mitteilen?


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. Mai 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> War ne coole Veranstaltung mit hohem Funfaktor



.....ja, ich denke, das kann man schon so sagenund danke!

Nachdem wir die "üblichen" Schwierigkeiten, die so ein Event ja meistens insich hat (wir habm an dem Morgen ma eben 2 Generatoren "verschlissen" und der 3te wurde kurz vor Start noch vonner tollen Crew "zusammengebastelt") überwunden hatten, gabs satte Race- action, fette Stunts aufm Table, wunderschöne Oldschool Bikes zum bewundern, und ne tolle Atmosphäre vorort. 

Und bei der Gelegenheit möchten wir uns auch hier bei allen bedanken, die wieder zum tollen Gelingen der Veranstaltung beigetragen haben.

Die Bilder dazu/zum Event gibs wie immer bei uns im Blog:

http://www.funsports-zeven.de

eine schöne Zusammenstellung auch mit "Bewegtem" von diesem und letzten Jahr beim Kollegen Keller und danke:

http://www.bmxkeller.de/zeven/


und den Thread zum Event:


http://bmx-lounge.com/index.php?topic=3933.0

...und wie sagte der Oldschool- kollege Rob da so schön:

...nach Zeven....is vor Zeven



Aber nu zu deiner Frage:


Stronglight schrieb:


> Habe gehört, dass dort auch ein MTB-Rennen stattfinden soll - habe aber vergessen zu fragen, wann, wie und was für ein Rennen Kann jemand mehr dazu mitteilen?



Geduld...ich habs ja noch gar nich angekündigt

Aber es is natürlich den meisten hier schon klar, wie auch schon im letzten Jahr werden wir auch dieses Jahr wieder unseren Saisonabschluss in Aspe, wird Mitte September, mit nem kleinen Rennen, der "Bunker-Challenge" begehen und das wie und was ist ganz einfach erklärt: Es geht darum die 19 Bunker (oder wie manche sagen, gefühlte 100) so schnell wie möglich mit dem MTB zu überwinden. Und der letztendliche Austragungsmodus richtet sich wieder nach der Anzahl Teilnehmer (Einzelzeitfahrn, one on one oder Bunker4cross). Ich würd mich ma sehr freun wenn wir das ma als Bunker4Cross fahrn/austragen könnten, sprich sich genug Teilnehmer dafür finden würden. Is dem BMX ja nich ganz unähnlich und dürfte auf unserm engen Bunker-Trail hochinterssant werden.

Soviel erstma dazu für jetzt; jetzt konzentrieren wir uns erstma darauf den Trail zum MTB- Fahrtechnik- Seminar am 29.05 vorzubereiten.


Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. Mai 2010)

Ein kleiner "Nachschlag" noch zum Oldschool Meeting aus unserer Lokalpresse:







Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (28. Mai 2010)

*was  lange währt..*

  ..wird endlich gut! Endlich, und noch rechtzeitig zum MTB-  fahrtechnikseminar am kommenden Sa haben wir die neue Rampe/ Drop-kante  eingebaut. Maik hat noch auf die Schnelle n richtig fettes Hinweis- Schild  dafür gebastelt, damit da keiner aus Versehen drüber fällt. Und wie immer  gilt, die Nutzung is natürlich absolut on own risk!!!!!!! Und ohne  entsprechende Schutzbekleidung (Helm, Protektoren,etc.) geht natürlich gar nich  bei sowas!!!!! Aber das wißt ihr ja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























 Fracht sich vielleicht jetz einer, warum wir son Aufhebens drum machen:.  Sind doch bloß 50 cm Höhe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..  Aber auf som Teil kann man sich echt böse wehtun. Wers nich glaubt, fragt  Jonathan zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen.


 Damits gar nich ers soweit kommt, 2 Tips:


 1. Genug Geschwindigkeit, so um die 20 Km/h+ sind ne optimale  Absprunggeschwindigkeit für die Nummer!


2. Nicht genug Geschwindigkeit oder Absprung verhaun, kann man meistens noch  retten, indem man mitm Hintern ganz nach hinten bis fast aufs Hinterrad  runtergeht! Siehe Jollys Bild aus Neukloster


Ansonsten wünschen wir euch viel Spaß damit!!!!!!


Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (30. Mai 2010)

....die ersten Eindrücke ganz frisch vom gestrigen Fahrtechnik- Seminar (und die stecken teilweise auch noch in den Knochen und man sollte sie gleich zu "papier" bringen ).....aber man kann schonma n kleines Vorab- Fazit ziehn (und ich denk ma da sind/warn wir uns alle einig):

Wieder zu unserer großen Freude ein rundum gelungener Event-Tag in Zeven- Aspe bei diesma auch optimalem Wetter.

das Mountainbike Team FLOWER POWER aus der Nähe von Düsseldorf war ja zu Gast bei uns  in Zeven-Aspe und absolvierte einen optimalen workshop in Sachen MTB- Fahrtechnik auf  dem Bunker-Trail. Danke euch nochma für die tolle performance. Danke auch Konrad für die Abwicklung/ Mitorga und danke auch meinen BMX- Kollegen Maik und Hans Jürgen für den Support.


Zum Seminar selber:



Insgesamt haben 15 Teilnehmer von den Erfahrungswerten und  Praxisvorführungen des MTB Profi- Teams in den 4 Std. + profitieren können.









Los gings mit Basics (und mit richtig viel Spaß dabei) auf unserm Anfahrtsweg:

optimale und entspannte Haltung aufm Bike ("finde deine Mitte oder dein Tretlager"), Bike-balance (im fahrn und stehen) mit nem kleinen Wettbewerb ("last man oder women standing im Hütchenkreis"), optimalem Bremsen und wie man s nich machen
sollte (fast aufn lenker sitzen, bremse hinten!!!!! ziehn). Und dann noch die optimale Kurvenfahrtechnik (in Anliegern).

Schonma richtig viel Input und "Mordsgaudi" nebenbei, weiter gings mit n pa Push/ Ziehn und Drücken- runden auf der BMX- Bahn und ab hier gings dann auch langsam los mit "geht in die Knochen". 






Ab in den Bunkertrail, gelerntes Anwenden, langsames anrollern (soweit möglich), dann sektionsweise den Trail erarbeiten, mehrfache Auf und Abfahrten auf den "üblichen Verdächtigen" mit den größten Steigungen, Schlüsselstellen wie dem S in der 12 und dem Monster- Loch in der 14 wurde auch mit mehrfachen Wiederholungen "besondere Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet". Top!

Zum Abschluß schnelles Anliegerfahrn wieder auf der BMX- Bahn und n kleiner Wettbewerb "wie weit man mit nur Pushen ohne Treten kommt".

Zufrieden zeigten sich dann alle nach diesem 4 stündigen Seminar und liessen in  gemütlicher Runde bei Speis und Trank den Tag und das Gelernte auf zwei Rädern  Revue passieren.






Und wir warn uns schon einig - das muss wiederholt werden!!!! Vielleicht sogar noch dieses Jahr und vielleicht in Verbindung mit der "Bunker- Challenge" an dem September WE.

Soweit erstma n toller Tag, weitere Bilder im blog und weitere werden folgen.

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


PS: Die Rampe kam nich mehr zum Einsatz; wir hätten da hinterher auch nix "amtliches" mehr beschickt; selbst Jona war relativ platt.


----------



## Stronglight (30. Mai 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> .
> Zum Abschluß schnelles Anliegerfahrn wieder auf der BMX- Bahn und n kleiner Wettbewerb "wie weit man mit nur Pushen ohne Treten kommt".


Wie weit ist man denn da gekommen, bis zur ersten Kuve??


----------



## Funsports_Z (31. Mai 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Wie weit ist man denn da gekommen, bis zur ersten Kuve??



Nee, nee schon weiter. Die weitesten warn bis kurz vorm Table, so grade noch die kleine steigung davor hoch. Und natürlich vom Starthügel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## james89 (14. Juni 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> PS: Die Rampe kam nich mehr zum Einsatz; wir hätten da  hinterher auch nix "amtliches" mehr beschickt; selbst Jona war  relativ platt.



Was heißt hier relativ platt?? soetwas verbitte ich mir doch aufs schärfste...bin immerhin nach dem seminar (welches wirklich ziemlich feitt war) noch die jahresbstzeit gefahren...OKEY??? üble nachrede im internet....und ich dachte dafür gibt es extra schüler-VZ und so....


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. Juni 2010)

james89 schrieb:


> Was heißt hier relativ platt?? soetwas verbitte ich mir doch aufs schärfste...bin immerhin nach dem seminar (welches wirklich ziemlich feitt war) noch die jahresbstzeit gefahren...OKEY??? üble nachrede im internet....und ich dachte dafür gibt es extra schüler-VZ und so....



Ochh...naja, man muß schon fairerweise zur Richtigstellung sagen, immerhin noch Jahresbestzeit nach der Veranstaltung, jepp!, aber danach ging doch nich mehr wirklich viel, oder? oder hab ich das falsch auffer Festplatte?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. Juni 2010)

....aus unserer Lokalpresse:







Wir arbeiten schon an einer Wiederholung noch in diesem Jahr mit den Stufen  basic und Next level

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## ButchCassidy (21. Juni 2010)

Hey!
War am letzten Wochenende nach längerem wieder bei euch in Zeven unterwegs. Tut sich ja noch einiges hab ich gemerkt.

Schade war nur, dass einige Knallköppe Wildsau gespielt hatten schien mir. Auf der Strecke lagen auf einem Abschnitt (bei der Rampe) dicke Steine und Äste auf dem ganzen Weg und das "MTB" Schild war abgeschnitten. Hab das mit meinen begrenzten Mittel wieder an den Baum gebastelt- mein Beitrag zur Streckenerhaltung 
Habt ihr bei euch auch Probleme mit Leuten, die es nicht gerne sehen wenn man durch den Wald bügelt?

Kleinen Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich noch:
Hatte auf meine Runden gedacht, dass einigen Kurven ein paar Anlieger gut tun würden. Gibt Passagen an denen man gut Speed drauf hat, was man aber nicht mit auf die nächste Grade mitnehmen kann, weil man doch gut in die Eisen steigen muss. Das wäre noch ein nettes Ding auf der ansonsten echt sehr guten Strecke.


----------



## Twinkie (21. Juni 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten schon an einer Wiederholung noch in diesem Jahr mit den Stufen  âbasicâ und âNext levelâ



*AUSGEZEICHNET!!! *





.


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich kommentier ma wieder rein:



ButchCassidy schrieb:


> Hey!
> War am letzten Wochenende nach längerem wieder bei euch in Zeven unterwegs. Tut sich ja noch einiges hab ich gemerkt.
> 
> >>>>Schön dassu ma wieder her gefunden hast!
> ...



Amtliches Danke erstma für die Info und Mithilfe und vielleicht sehen wir uns dann ja ma in Aspe (siehe next post)

Gruß

Jan

MTB-  Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. Juni 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> *AUSGEZEICHNET!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



,......... aber erstma kann man oder Frau ja am kommenden WE wieder ein wenig das Gelernte bei uns in Aspe vertiefen....

*...Am kommenden Sa, 260610, 14:00, treffen wir uns, wie gehabt, wieder beim MTB in Zeven Aspe, zum fahrn, klönen, etc.*..*und Gäste sind wie immer herzlich welcome*

Gruß

Jan

MTB-  Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Twinkie (22. Juni 2010)

Aber nur bei gutem Wetter. Ich melde mich Do. oder Fr. noch mal bei euch. Dann werde ich mir evtl. mal den Drop genauer ansehen *hust*


----------



## ButchCassidy (22. Juni 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich kommentier ma wieder rein:
> 
> ...



Moin,

Fotos hab ich leider nicht. Das sah mir aber stark nach halbstarken Randale aus. Was "Dicke Steine" angeht meinte ich eher ausgewachsene Feldsteine. Keine Riesenteile aber groß genug um sich abzupacken wenn man die Augen nicht aufmacht. Denke die waren vom Feldweg. Hab die mit Schwung rechts und links vom Weg geworfen. 
Die Äste, die auf dem Weg waren, waren schon recht eindeutig eine Blockade. Lagen zumindest quer auf dem Weg (und in einem Bunker aufgestapelt).

Anliegerkurven würde ich vor allem im ersten Abschnitt gut finden. Da hat man noch am meisten Speed drauf. Spontan fällt mir die rechts-links Kurve vor dem Bunker mit der Absprungkante ein. Die Rechtskurve könnte meiner Meinung nach eine leichte Erhöhung vertragen, da die anschließende Linkskurve schon sehr gut gefahren werden kann, weil der Bunker schon ein halber Anlieger ist.  

Fahrtechnik Seminar ist notiert. Beim ersten hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Die Beschreibung sah mir dann aber ein bisschen zu "Basic" für den weiten Weg aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (23. Juni 2010)

Moin, moin

na, klärt sich doch schonma halbwegs für mich alles auf, bzw. is für mich jetz einzuordnen:



ButchCassidy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Fotos hab ich leider nicht. Das sah mir aber stark nach halbstarken Randale aus. Was "Dicke Steine" angeht meinte ich eher ausgewachsene Feldsteine. Keine Riesenteile aber groß genug um sich abzupacken wenn man die Augen nicht aufmacht. Denke die waren vom Feldweg.
> 
> ...



Durchaus diskussionwürdig grundsätzlich!, aber, vorweg, auch nich so ganz unproblematisch in dem Bereich, wenn's denn größere Anlieger werden sollten.

Ich stells ma zur Diskussion hier, wir sind ja immer für Anregungen offen, und wenn sich ne Mehrheit dafür findet/ es wünscht, können wir ja ma schaun, wie wir da ne (optisch) FV- konforme Umsetzung hinbekommen.

Ich persönlich finde den ersten Abschnitt eigentlich sehr gut, so wie er ist bzw. unheimlich flowig; du mußt mit Vollgas und ohne zu bremsen halt sehr sauber fahrn, sonst wirds schonma etwas "enger", aber das is eben auch der "thrill" dabei. Meine Meinung als Fahrer.

Die Diskussion wäre damit eröffnet und fettes Danke nochma

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. Juni 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Aber nur bei gutem Wetter. Ich melde mich Do. oder Fr. noch mal bei euch. Dann werde ich mir evtl. mal den Drop genauer ansehen *hust*



Na, das "Bunkerwetter" für Sa steht doch schonma auf optimal:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=khcdrixbqwkhqvgg


----------



## Funsports_Z (25. Juni 2010)

Bin gestern abend nochma kurz mit der Moto Sense durch das ja schon wieder ganz schön gewachsene Bärenzeugs (macht auch Laune); jetz is die "akute Gefahr" erstma wieder beseitigt und dem vollen "Bunker-Biken-Genuß" steht erstma nix mehr im Wege.

Wir müssen ma schaun, je nachdem wie's noch im nä Monat (natürlich hoffentlich nich soviel) regnet, ob wir da in 3-4 Wo vielleicht nochma ne "Freischneide- Aktion" anberaumen; oder ihr müßt mehr fahrn.

Jetz habn wir erstma am Sa Spaß

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (10. Juli 2010)

So, vor dem nächsten Seminar noch n pa Bilder vom letzten:

Vorstellung



   Hütchenspiel 



Bremsen, wie man es nich machen sollte  Schöne Demo, man rutscht  meterweit 





Ortsbegehung 


Anlieger- fahn        





Push it! Nur Pushen, nich treten




  Power- Flower- race, jepp!  *alle* hatten Spaß und wir freun uns natürlich  schon auf das kommende Seminar.

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de

PS: die nummer mit den Thumbs hat gefuntzt (grins, freu;-); also werd ich euch auch nich mehr mit "Bildwandtapeten"- Ladezeiten "ärgern";-))))))))))


----------



## Vipe (10. Juli 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> PS: die nummer mit den Thumbs hat gefuntzt (grins, freu;-); also werd ich euch auch nich mehr mit "Bildwandtapeten"- Ladezeiten "ärgern";-))))))))))


Finde eher die Thumbs ärgerlich  Zu Modemzeiten hätte ichs noch verstanden, aber die meisten Leute haben eh DSL... da kann man auch weiterhin großen Bilder nutzen.




>



Hat die Frau in rot wirklich einen Fahrtechnikkurs mit diesem Baumarktfahrrad gemacht?


----------



## Funsports_Z (12. Juli 2010)

Hi,



Vipe schrieb:


> Finde eher die Thumbs ärgerlich  Zu Modemzeiten hätte ichs noch verstanden, aber die meisten Leute haben eh DSL... da kann man auch weiterhin großen Bilder nutzen.



OK, du hasts so gewollt dann gibs wieder die Full-HD- Wandtapeten




Vipe schrieb:


> Hat die Frau in rot wirklich einen Fahrtechnikkurs mit diesem Baumarktfahrrad gemacht?



Jepp!....mit dem Bike, ja und da war sogar noch eine Lady mit nem 2ten von der Sorte da. 

Grundsätzlich: Was die "für Lau- fullies mit Blender- schaltwerk" angeht, wir können von einer Benutzung unserer Anlagen damit, oder besser: ungeeignetem Material (und das gilt auch im BMX- Bereich), nur abraten! siehe Bild von der "toten Gazelle"

Da hat doch ma einer von den Haldenbiker- Kollegen mein Bike als "Damenrad" und "MKenzieh"  bezeichnet; der mußte dann erstma nen amtlichen, ellenlangen, voll langweiligen Vortrag zu "Classic fullies" von mir ertragen. Is schon sone art Höchststrafe 
Das erspar ich mir und euch jetzma: Nur soviel das is/war natürlich ein klassischer Bergamont Fully Eingelenker aussen 90ern. Und die Damen haben alle Aufgaben damit sehr gut bewältigt und damit auch ma wieder den Beweis angetreten, das man mit solchen Klassikern auch heute noch amtlich im Gelände fahrn kann.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vipe (12. Juli 2010)

War gerade auf eurer MTB-Strecke und habe gesehn, dass ihr da einen Tierkadaver habt. War irgendwas Huhnartiges.
Den Kadaver findet ihr im Streckenabschnitt, wo es von nem Hügel rechts runter geht, dann durch ein dickes Loch, wonach es gleich wieder rechts hoch und oben dann sofort links runter geht. Gleich nebenan ist eine Straße und man kann Welldächer erkennen. Direkt hinterm Loch liegt das Vieh.
Etwas weiter sind später auf der Strecke die zwei Erdhügel, die zum Springen einladen 
Hoffe, du kannst was mit der Beschreibung anfangen.

War echt knapp bei mir. War nicht gerade langsam unterwegs und hätte beinahe aus dem Vieh Gulasch gemacht.


Gruß Vipe


----------



## Funsports_Z (13. Juli 2010)

Vipe schrieb:


> War gerade auf eurer MTB-Strecke und habe gesehn, dass ihr da einen Tierkadaver habt. War irgendwas Huhnartiges.
> Den Kadaver findet ihr im Streckenabschnitt, wo es von nem Hügel rechts runter geht, dann durch ein dickes Loch, wonach es gleich wieder rechts hoch und oben dann sofort links runter geht. Gleich nebenan ist eine Straße und man kann Welldächer erkennen. Direkt hinterm Loch liegt das Vieh.
> Etwas weiter sind später auf der Strecke die zwei Erdhügel, die zum Springen einladen
> Hoffe, du kannst was mit der Beschreibung anfangen.
> ...



Hey,

auf Urlaub bei uns? schön dassu hergefunden hast!

Und das Huhn in der 14 kommt mir doch irgentwie bekannt vor Deja-vu? Hatten wir das nich schonma?, ich glaub ich kenn die Handschrift, war da n 2,4er Fat Albert- Abdruck drauf?

Gruß
Jan

PS: Jolly, wo warste am WE?


----------



## Vipe (13. Juli 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> auf Urlaub bei uns? schön dassu hergefunden hast!


Naja, Urlaub kann man das jetzt nicht wirklich nennen  Sagen wir mal so: Ich bin von Mo - Fr in der Gegend. Ich denke, du kannst dir schon denken, was ich meine...


> Und das Huhn in der 14 kommt mir doch irgentwie bekannt vor Deja-vu? Hatten wir das nich schonma?, ich glaub ich kenn die Handschrift, war da n 2,4er Fat Albert- Abdruck drauf?


WTF??
Macht das wer mir Absicht und brettert da noch mitm Bike drüber? Denn der Halz von dem Vieh sah wirklich so aus, als wäre da schon wer drüber gefahren...


----------



## Funsports_Z (13. Juli 2010)

Vipe schrieb:


> Naja, Urlaub kann man das jetzt nicht wirklich nennen  Sagen wir mal so: Ich bin von Mo - Fr in der Gegend. Ich denke, du kannst dir schon denken, was ich meine...
> 
> A1?
> 
> ...



Nee, (Absicht) türlich nich Das is auch n Insider, nachdem uns Jolly irgentwann ma im DH wirklich!!!! unabsichtlich übern nen Dackel gefahrn is (konnt er nix mehr machen und nix dafür, im Gegensatz zu seinem "Sattelstützenmassaker"), muß er sich das von uns anhörn, sobald auch nur irgentwo bei uns inner Gegend ne Kuh tot auffer Weide umfällt.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## speedy76 (13. Juli 2010)

is ja witzig den fred hier zu finden. kenne den Parcours noch aus meiner Jugend. (glaube der wurde 95 eröffnet?????) 

Gurke dann bei meinen Nördlichen GA Touren (wenn wir die Fam besuchen) dann öfters mal durch den Wald und über die Trails. Schön wenn sowas weiter gepflegt wird......

grüße von der Alb, wos überall nur "Rauf"geht


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. Juli 2010)

speedy76 schrieb:


> is ja witzig den fred hier zu finden. kenne den Parcours noch aus meiner Jugend. (glaube der wurde 95 eröffnet?????)
> 
> Gurke dann bei meinen Nördlichen GA Touren (wenn wir die Fam besuchen) dann öfters mal durch den Wald und über die Trails. Schön wenn sowas weiter gepflegt wird......
> 
> grüße von der Alb, wos überall nur "Rauf"geht



94/95 kommt schon hin - Herbst 2007 habn Maik und ich die ersten Planungen/Schritte für die Wiedereröffnung gemacht - dazwischen ging 10 Jahre lang nix - und  3-4 Jahre war das Teil vorher offiziell geöffnet gewesn. Passt. Hab da auch damals meine ersten MTB Hardtail Runden gedreht.

Und wir werden uns Mühe geben, das es auch weiterhin gepflegt wird.

Gruß zurück und wenn du Lust und die Zeit hast schau dochma mit deinem Taurine bei unserm Bunker- race vorbei.

Jan


----------



## Hobb (14. Juli 2010)

moin Jan,
der Termin für den/das Bunker-race ist übrigens der, äähhh.....

Bis bald im Wald
ralf

PS: Baumarktrad, so ist mein No Pogo auch schon genannt worden. Es gab in den letzten Jahren immer viele tote Teile zu ersetzen: Kurbeln/KB und Naben von Shimpanso, Felgen von Mavic oder Bremsen von Avid usw. Ma gucken wie viele Jahrzehnte der Rahmen das noch mitmacht.


----------



## Twinkie (14. Juli 2010)

bestimmt nach dem techniktraining.


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. Juli 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin Jan,
> der Termin für den/das Bunker-race ist übrigens der, äähhh.....


 
äähhh... 

Moin Ralf,

nur nich drängeln, geht doch schon bald los mit den offiziellen Ankündigungen/Ausschreibungen dafür; Maikey und ich basteln doch schon an nem schönen, amtlichen Plakat/ Flyer dafür, aber soviel schonma:

Termin steht, Team steht, Fachwartin hats abgesegnet und es wird die 2 Tage Kombi aus Seminar und Race 

Und in den nä tagen folgt das offizielle



Hobb schrieb:


> Bis bald im Wald
> ralf
> 
> PS: Baumarktrad, so ist mein No Pogo auch schon genannt worden. Es gab in den letzten Jahren immer viele tote Teile zu ersetzen: Kurbeln/KB und Naben von Shimpanso, Felgen von Mavic oder Bremsen von Avid usw. Ma gucken wie viele Jahrzehnte der Rahmen das noch mitmacht.



Ja, ja, die Leiden der Alteisen/Altalu- Fahrer; denk ma, der Rahmen machts schon noch länger; hinter vorgehaltener Hand hat mir schon so der ein oder andre Händler ma bestätigt, das die Fertigungsquali der alten (fully-) Rahmen schon ein wenig besser war (obwohl die ja eigentlich Neues verkaufen wollen/sollen), also besteht noch Grund zur Hoffnung für uns. (ausser Sicht mancher ja vielleicht auch nich). Schaun mer ma was das No pogo zu unserm "Mini" Drop sacht.

Bis demnächst

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Hobb (15. Juli 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> [...] Schaun mer ma was das No pogo zu unserm "Mini" Drop sacht.
> 
> Bis demnächst
> 
> ...


 

Amtlich verhaftet nennt man das wohl. 

Ehrensache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy76 (17. Juli 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> 94/95 kommt schon hin - Herbst 2007 habn Maik und ich die ersten Planungen/Schritte für die Wiedereröffnung gemacht - dazwischen ging 10 Jahre lang nix - und  3-4 Jahre war das Teil vorher offiziell geöffnet gewesn. Passt. Hab da auch damals meine ersten MTB Hardtail Runden gedreht.
> 
> Und wir werden uns Mühe geben, das es auch weiterhin gepflegt wird.
> 
> ...



Ich werde das ganze hier verfolgen, und wenn euer Bunker Race in unseren Urlaub fällt, schauen wir sicherlich vorbei. Nur das TAURINE wird leider nicht dabei sein, da ,ich hoffe das sich sein neuer ILLEGALER "Besitzer" damit den Hals gebrochen hat.
grüße

marcel


----------



## Frank Pieterman (20. Juli 2010)

Vipe schrieb:


> Finde eher die Thumbs ärgerlich  Zu Modemzeiten hätte ichs noch verstanden, aber die meisten Leute haben eh DSL... da kann man auch weiterhin großen Bilder nutzen.
> 
> http://funsports-zeven.de/wp-content/uploads/IMG_0009.jpg
> Hat die Frau in rot wirklich einen Fahrtechnikkurs mit diesem Baumarktfahrrad gemacht?




Super Augen !!! Auf dem klein Bild ein Baumarktrad zu erkennen.
Ersten ist die in rot meine Frau. Zweiten ist es ein Bergamont PC Pash.

DANKE Jan das er es schon Richtig gestellt hat.


----------



## Vipe (20. Juli 2010)

Frank Pieterman schrieb:


> Super Augen !!! Auf dem klein Bild ein Baumarktrad zu erkennen.
> Ersten ist die in rot meine Frau. Zweiten ist es ein Bergamont PC Pash.



Gaaaaaaanz langsam... kein Grund, so aufzudrehen. Welch ein Verbrechen, dass ich auf nem MiniBild ein 10Jahre altes Bike mit nem Baumarktrad verwechselt habe ...


----------



## Funsports_Z (21. Juli 2010)

...na ich glaub ich nehm dann doch ma besser wieder die großen Wandtapeten...


...Diesmal.....









Bremsen - wie man es richtig machen sollte. perfekt!







"Anliegen" ;-)







Schon wieder ne "Versammlung" aufm Bunker ;-)







Power- Flower - Die Trainerin machts vor...







...und die Schüler(innen) nach..




Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## juk (21. Juli 2010)

Ich bin dafür, Du legst die Wandtapeten ins Fotoalbum, die Thumbnails in den Thread. Ab und an lese ich hier auf vom Mobile Device, wie es neudeutsch so schön heisst. Da fliessen die Bytes eher langsam.

Ansonsten gerne mehr davon!


----------



## Frank Pieterman (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo Jan !!

Jetzt sind sie aber MEGA Größ. Hast du nicht was dazwischen ??


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. Juli 2010)

.....beim nä Mal "normalisiert" sich das Ganze schon wieder - habs ma xtragroß gemacht, damit man die Details der Bikes auch erkennt.....


----------



## Funsports_Z (25. Juli 2010)

.die Gerüchteküche hat ein Ende; die Termine und die Orga stehen:







Wir freun uns schon auf euch und wieder auf das Team KONA POWER FLOWER bei  uns im Wald!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Weitere Detailinfos folgen in Kürze wieder im Xtra- Thread.


Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (27. Juli 2010)

Kurz, aktuell, wichtig!!!!! und zwischendurch:

Die FV hat uns kurzfristig informiert, das ab heute in unserm Waldstück Forstarbeiten mit schwerem Gerät für diese Woche angesagt sind.

Es kann also zu "Behinderungen" im "Trail- Verkehr" kommen; seid also bitte n bischen umsichtig vorort; sollte ma was blockiert sein, kann man immer auf die bekannten Forstrundwege ausweichen.

Das Ganze sollte spätestens zum WE wieder vorbei sein.

Danke

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1 (27. Juli 2010)

F****k am 19.09.10 sind sowohl Lauenauer Radmarathon, Engteraner Wadenkneifer CTF und Eure klasse Veranstaltung. 

Muss Engter dieses Jahr wohl mal wieder ausfallen. Darf ich überhaupt mit dem Crosser wieder starten? Darf man über die Bunker auch geradeaus drüber? (die zwei im ersten Streckenabschnitt, die direkt hintereinander liegen)


----------



## Funsports_Z (27. Juli 2010)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> F****k am 19.09.10 sind sowohl Lauenauer Radmarathon, Engteraner Wadenkneifer CTF und Eure klasse Veranstaltung.
> 
> Muss Engter dieses Jahr wohl mal wieder ausfallen. Darf ich überhaupt mit dem Crosser wieder starten? Darf man über die Bunker auch geradeaus drüber? (die zwei im ersten Streckenabschnitt, die direkt hintereinander liegen)



Aber klar darfste wieder mit dem Crosser; die "Wahl der Waffen" obliegt euch; nur das besagte, teilweise ja sogar gefährliche, "ungeeignete Material" werden wir ggf natürlich, schon in euerm eigenen Interesse, am Start aussortieren. Wer das Ding zB mit nem BMX fahrn will, kann das auch gerne machen; ich kann uns "etwas Älteren" davon aber nur abraten, nach meiner Parcour- Erfahrung bei der "Aktion Ferienspaß" mit den BMX-Kids im Bunker-Trail (hat was von "Dauer- Kette-rechts"). 
Unser "BMX- Bunch" Nachwuchs wird da aber an dem Tag auch wieder sein eigenes kleines Bunker- Rennen auf natürlich BMX fahrn.

Meinst du die Bunker 5 und 6 mit den "ehemaligen" Treppen?; da wo 2 Wege möglich sind, sprich "Treppe" und "chickenway", wird beides zulässig sein; das gleicht sich in etwa aus: längerer, flacherer Weg vs mehr Anstrengung, wenn man die Treppe "hochfeuert"

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Twinkie (27. Juli 2010)

Treppe? Hab ich da etwa was noch nicht gesehen?


----------



## Funsports_Z (27. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Treppe? Hab ich da etwa was noch nicht gesehen?



Hast du bestimmt schon irgentwie gesehn. Die Treppen wurden damals in der Version 1.0 des Parcours von der mithelfenden BW zum "Rauf und Runter Fahrn" angelegt; sie sind heute total ausgefahrn und ausgewaschn, man sieht an den Stellen aber noch die daneben liegenden, ehemaligen, zerfallenen Holzgeländer- Reste und teilweise noch die Stufen.


----------



## Hobb (27. Juli 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> (..)Meinst du die Bunker 5 und 6 mit den "ehemaligen" Treppen?; da wo 2 Wege möglich sind, sprich "Treppe" und "chickenway", wird beides zulässig sein; das gleicht sich in etwa aus: längerer, flacherer Weg vs mehr Anstrengung, wenn man die Treppe "hochfeuert"
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...


 
moin Jan,
die wird Hendrik wohl meinen. Nur das mit "mehr Anstrengung" dürfte er wohl so nicht sehen. Es ist jedenfalls beeindruckend gewesen wie Hendrik da hochfeuert, auch am Bunker1. 

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## Funsports_Z (30. Juli 2010)

Fast schon wieder vergessen, is ja schon wieder soweit:

Am kommenden Sa, 31.07.10 trifft sich wieder unser Verein, wie üblich am  lezteten Sa des Monats, beim BMX und MTB ab 14.00 Uhr an den Strecken in Aspe  zum fahrn, klönen, lockeren trainieren,. und Gäste sind wie immer herzlich  willkommen!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (30. Juli 2010)

Und hier sind noch npa Bilder, vom letzten Fahrtechnikseminar, die Sonja vom Team Power Flower hochgeladen hat:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/32010


----------



## juk (30. Juli 2010)

Boah, wat freu ich mich auf den Seitenwechsel. 

Wie läuft das Rennen eigentlich ab? Wird das ein Einzelzeitfahren? Massenstart wird ja etwas eng, aber mit frisch geschulter Fahrtechnik sicher auch kein Problem.


----------



## kiko (30. Juli 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Boah, wat freu ich mich auf den Seitenwechsel.



selbst mit 6000er dauert es nen ganzen weilchen, bis die seite durchgeladen ist.
...ich helf dir somit ein wenig bei dem seitenwechsel.
bis denne,
s.


----------



## Twinkie (30. Juli 2010)

mein radl is startklar. morgen gehen die mädelz üben. damit nich nur hendrik die bunker rauffliegt.


----------



## Hobb (30. Juli 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> selbst mit 6000er dauert es nen ganzen weilchen, bis die seite durchgeladen ist.
> ...ich helf dir somit ein wenig bei dem seitenwechsel.
> bis denne,
> s.


schon wieder zurück?


----------



## Hobb (30. Juli 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> selbst mit 6000er dauert es nen ganzen weilchen, bis die seite durchgeladen ist.
> ...ich helf dir somit ein wenig bei dem seitenwechsel.
> bis denne,
> s.


oder noch gar nicht weggewesen?


----------



## Hobb (30. Juli 2010)

sorry, Doppeklick


----------



## Hobb (30. Juli 2010)

tja, jetzt müßt Ihr doch wohl noch zurückblättern?


----------



## Hobb (30. Juli 2010)




----------



## Twinkie (30. Juli 2010)

hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (30. Juli 2010)

wird


----------



## Twinkie (30. Juli 2010)

nicht


----------



## Twinkie (30. Juli 2010)

gespammt


----------



## kiko (30. Juli 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> oder noch gar nicht weggewesen?



treffer.
lässt die branche irgendwie nich zu.

shiet radfahrer.
wenns wetter wieder schlechter wird, hab ich zeit genug.
vielleicht mal skiurlaub.
macht auch spass.


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. August 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Kurz, aktuell, wichtig!!!!! und zwischendurch:
> 
> Die FV hat uns kurzfristig informiert, das ab heute in unserm Waldstück Forstarbeiten mit schwerem Gerät für diese Woche angesagt sind.
> 
> ...



wieder, kurz, aktuell, wichtig!!!!! und zwischendurch:

Nachdem wir uns gestern fahrend das Ergebnis der Forstarbeiten angesehn haben, ne kurze, weitesgehend unkommentierte "Zwischenbilanz":


Der Trail is noch fast durchgängig fahrbar wie gehabt, die schöne erste Sektion blieb absolut unangetastet; aber es gibt auch 2 Einschränkungen, die hoffentlich bald wieder aufgehoben werden können:

- Hinter dem Bunker 14 (der mit dem Loch und dem Huhn) liegen 2 gefällte Bäume im Trail, sodass ihr nach der 13 gleich rechts aufm Forstweg hoch fahrn müßt!

- Die folgende Sektion mit den Bunkern 15 (der mit dem Trail aufm Kraterrand) und 16 (irgentwie noch fahrbar) zu fahrn, können wir im Moment auch nich guten Gewissens empfehlen! Akute Absturz/ abrutschgefahr! am Kraterrand, also auchda bitte wieder geradeaus weiter hoch/dran vorbei aufm Forstweg.

Soweit erstma; fahrt bitte weiterhin umsichtig!, weil wir auch nicht informiert wurden, was da noch so passiert.

Danke

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Twinkie (1. August 2010)

nachmeldung: 

im schweiße meines angesichtes habe ich gestern das huhn von der fahrbahn (in bunker 14) entfernt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. darauf muß man immerhin nun nicht mehr aufpassen.


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> nachmeldung:
> 
> im schweiße meines angesichtes habe ich gestern das huhn von der fahrbahn (in bunker 14) entfernt
> 
> ...


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. August 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Wie läuft das Rennen eigentlich ab? Wird das ein Einzelzeitfahren? Massenstart wird ja etwas eng, aber mit frisch geschulter Fahrtechnik sicher auch kein Problem.



Ein Massenstart wäre theoretisch schon mögl (auf dem Anfahrtsweg), aber...



....kommen wir zu den Details: 


Am So, 19.09.10 würden wir uns sehr feuen, wenn ihr zahlreich in Zeven- Aspe zu unserer "Bunker- Challenge" erscheint und mit uns auf diese Weise den Saisonabschluß begeht.


Ab 11.00 Uhr (- ca. 18.00 Uhr) soll's dann auf unserer MTB- Strecke mit dem Bunker- Race los gehen:

- Für Speis  und Trank sprich das leibliche Wohl wird gesorgt sein

- Ab 12.00 Uhr wollen wir dann beim  MTB starten mit dem "freien Training" und Einschreiben, ab 14.00 mit den Rennläufen

Das  Rennen ist klassifiziert als Trainingsrennen; somit absolvieren  Nichtvereínsmitglieder ein Probetraining bei uns und die "Lizenz- Problematik",  etc. entfällt.

Der Austragungsmodus wird sich wieder bei dem vorgegebenen  Zeitrahmen nach der Anzahl der Teilnehmer richten; wir haben je nachdem 3  Varianten dafür vorgesehn:

Einzelzeitfahren Point to Point, "One on One" ko-  system, oder Bunker- 4cross

Wir behalten uns vor, diesen wie auch den Startmodus (Le Mans Start für 4X wäre ja denkbar) am Renntag festzulegen.

Aber im Prinzip geht es immer darum die 19 Bunker so schnell wie mögl. mit dem bike zu überwinden. 

desweiteren wird  es ggf mind. eine Unterteilung in 2 Altersgruppen geben, auch wieder  teilnehmerabhängig

Wir werden natürlich kein Startgeld nehmen, bitten  aber um eine kleine Spende in Höhe von 5 (gerne auch mehr).

Zur  Teilnahme meldet euch bitte kurz auf der Infomail mit Vorname, Name, Ort, ggf  Verein, Alter, an.
Anmeldeschluß wird 13.30 vorort sein.

Soweit alle notwendigen Infos, entsprechende Streckenabsicherung und  Sani sind natürlich vorort.

Fragen, Anregungen, Infos, etc., etc.  sind wie immer herzlich willkommen und wir würden uns sehr freuen wenn ihr an dem Tag unsere Gäste seid (ob als Fahrer oder als Zuschauer). 

Jan 
MTB-  Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## kiko (3. August 2010)

das plakat hängt nu auch bei uns.

konrad hab ich somit kennengelernt.


viel erfolg euch allen.
s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (4. August 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> das plakat hängt nu auch bei uns.
> 
> konrad hab ich somit kennengelernt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Funsports_Z (6. August 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> das plakat hängt nu auch bei uns.
> 
> konrad hab ich somit kennengelernt.
> 
> ...



Danke Euch!!!

Und ich äußer doch auch ma wieder meinen ganz persönlichen wunsch, das sich doch möglichst viele Fahrer und rinnen einfinden mögen, damit wir endlich ma Bunker4Cross fahrn können.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Twinkie (6. August 2010)

wieviele mädelz waren letztes mal?


----------



## Funsports_Z (7. August 2010)

. nachdem Maik dort am/ im Parcour Absperrbänder mit Aufschrift  Gesperrt   Holzfällarbeiten vorgefunden hat, die dort aufgehängt wurden, ohne uns zu  informieren, haben wir es lange beratschlagt und versucht zu klären; müssen  jetzt aber leider erstmal bis Montag die vorläufige Vollsperrung für den  Bunkertrail ausrufen, um dann eine Klärung herbeizuführen.


 Bitte haltet euch dran!


Danke

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (7. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> wieviele mädelz waren letztes mal?



ähhh.... keine - meine bessere Hälfte wollte, wurd aber leider krank - aber diesmal will sie unbedingt (schon allein für sich) das Rennen mitfahrn.


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. August 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> . nachdem Maik dort am/ im Parcour Absperrbänder mit Aufschrift  Gesperrt   Holzfällarbeiten vorgefunden hat, die dort aufgehängt wurden, ohne uns zu  informieren, haben wir es lange beratschlagt und versucht zu klären; müssen  jetzt aber leider erstmal bis Montag die vorläufige Vollsperrung für den  Bunkertrail ausrufen, um dann eine Klärung herbeizuführen.
> 
> 
> Bitte haltet euch dran!
> ...



....die *Trail- Sperrung* in Aspe bleibt erstma  sinnvollerweise *noch bis FR abend* *aufrechterhalten* und wiederum, *bitte haltet euch  dran!;* aber nach einem sehr guten, konstruktiven Gespräch mit der FV  heute, hat sich doch alles klären lassen und ein Ende der Sperrung ist jetzt  absehbar.   Die Arbeiten sollen noch diese nä 2 Wochen andauern, wobei diese  Wo noch Holzeinschlag geplant ist und dann für die kommende Wo Rücke- und  Aufräumarbeiten. Wir werden uns in Abstimmung mit der FV kommenden Sa den trail   anschaun und sehen, ob wir ihn schon am Sa oder sonst das WE drauf wieder  freigeben können. Positiver Nebeneffeckt des Ganzen: Nach diesem notwendigen  Holzeinschlag haben wir wieder für 7 -8 Jahre Ruhe im Wald. Und unsere  Terminplanung für das MTB- WE im September ist, nachdem der volle Umfang der  Arbeiten jetzt bekannt ist, auch nicht gefährdet!!!!!  Soweit erstma, wir  halten euch auf dem Laufenden.....

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (10. August 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> ....die *Trail- Sperrung* in Aspe bleibt erstma  sinnvollerweise *noch bis FR abend* *aufrechterhalten* und wiederum, *bitte haltet euch  dran!;* aber nach einem sehr guten, konstruktiven Gespräch mit der FV  heute, hat sich doch alles klären lassen und ein Ende der Sperrung ist jetzt  absehbar.   Die Arbeiten sollen noch diese nä 2 Wochen andauern, wobei diese  Wo noch Holzeinschlag geplant ist und dann für die kommende Wo Rücke- und  Aufräumarbeiten. Wir werden uns in Abstimmung mit der FV kommenden Sa den trail   anschaun und sehen, ob wir ihn schon am Sa oder sonst das WE drauf wieder  freigeben können. Positiver Nebeneffeckt des Ganzen: Nach diesem notwendigen  Holzeinschlag haben wir wieder für 7 -8 Jahre Ruhe im Wald. Und unsere  Terminplanung für das MTB- WE im September ist, nachdem der volle Umfang der  Arbeiten jetzt bekannt ist, auch nicht gefährdet!!!!!  Soweit erstma, wir  halten euch auf dem Laufenden.....
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...




Und an dem Gerücht, wir hätten den Holzeinschlag samt Sperrung bestellt,  um uns nen Heimvorteil zu sichern is natürlich auch nix dran!!!!!!

Also, wir arbeiten dran, das das Ding so schnell wir möglich wieder offen is und ihr wieder fahrn könnt!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (12. August 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> ....die *Trail- Sperrung* in Aspe bleibt erstma  sinnvollerweise *noch bis FR abend* *aufrechterhalten* und wiederum, *bitte haltet euch  dran!;* aber nach einem sehr guten, konstruktiven Gespräch mit der FV  heute, hat sich doch alles klären lassen und ein Ende der Sperrung ist jetzt  absehbar.   Die Arbeiten sollen noch diese nä 2 Wochen andauern, wobei diese  Wo noch Holzeinschlag geplant ist und dann für die kommende Wo Rücke- und  Aufräumarbeiten. Wir werden uns in Abstimmung mit der FV kommenden Sa den trail   anschaun und sehen, ob wir ihn schon am Sa oder sonst das WE drauf wieder  freigeben können. Positiver Nebeneffeckt des Ganzen: Nach diesem notwendigen  Holzeinschlag haben wir wieder für 7 -8 Jahre Ruhe im Wald. Und unsere  Terminplanung für das MTB- WE im September ist, nachdem der volle Umfang der  Arbeiten jetzt bekannt ist, auch nicht gefährdet!!!!!  Soweit erstma, wir  halten euch auf dem Laufenden.....
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...




..die Forstarbeiten in unserm Waldstück konnten gestern vorzeitig, und damit  deutlich früher als angenommen, abgeschlossen werden! Danke an die FV. Super!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Wir müssen uns das Ganze jetz im Detail anschaun und es wird sicherlich noch  mind. ein kleiner Arbeitseinsatz fällig, um Äste, etc. aus dem Trail zu  entfernen; aber  wahrscheinlich können wir die Sperrung des Trails schon wieder  dieses WE aufheben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. August 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> ..die Forstarbeiten in unserm Waldstück konnten gestern vorzeitig, und damit  deutlich früher als angenommen, abgeschlossen werden! Danke an die FV. Super!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




..Maik und ich haben gestern den MTB- Parcour nach den Forstarbeiten  erstmals ausgiebig inspiziert:


 Wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne beschreibt es wohl noch am besten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    - 


Also, kurz zusammengefasst, da wartet jetzt ne Menge Arbeit auf uns   -  machbare Arbeit!  -  Und wir haben schon einen Plan, damit ihr so schnell wie  möglich wieder fahrn könnt und unser MTB- WE dann auch richtig gut wird.


 Deshalb der Aufruf an Euch:


 Wer Zeit und lust hat, uns zu helfen, und wir würden uns sehr drüber freun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , den  MTB- Parcour wieder instandzusetzen, findet sich bitte am *kommenden  Sa, 21.08.10 ab 12.00 Uhr in Aspe bei den Hütten* ein. Später kommen is  auch kein Problem, wir stehen dann im Wald. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Handbagger, Harken, Rechen, Astscheren, etc., wers hat bringts gerne mit. Wir  werden dann an dem Tag im ersten Schritt den Trail von Ästen, Zweigen und  anderem liegengebliebenen Gerümpel freiräumen.


Das WE drauf, am *28.08.10 * sind ja schon Bahnbauarbeiten  beim BMX angesagt; wir wollen dann auch *ab 10.00 Uhr in Aspe*  weitermachen; und auch hier wären wir für helfende Hände dankbar. Diesmal gehts  dann, nachdem wir die Freigabe haben, mit schwerem Gerät zur  Bunkerinstandsetzung und ganz nebenbei wollen wir dann bei der Gelegenheit den  Wallride in der 12 (wieder-) aufbaun.


Also, wenn alle mitanpacken, sollten wir das an den beiden Samstagen  schaffen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Und die Trailsperrung bleibt natürlich bis zur ersten Ausräumaktion  aufrechterhalten.


Danke Euch


Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (18. August 2010)

....kurzwischendurch ma wieder ne schöne Seite:


http://seniorensport-extrem.de/?p=7


die ma wieder sehr  schön zeigt, das es in unserm Sport/ Parcour keine  skill-/ Alters-Begrenzungen gibt!


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. August 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> ..Maik und ich haben gestern den MTB- Parcour nach den Forstarbeiten  erstmals ausgiebig inspiziert:
> 
> 
> Wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne beschreibt es wohl noch am besten.
> ...



Der erste Schritt ist getan - wir sind gestern nachem Training mit den BMX- Bunch Kids durch den Trail gezogen und haben schonma grob aufgeräumt. Alle haben toll mitgezogen und das Ergebnis konnte sich schon sehenlassen.

Jetzt sind am Sa die "Großen" dran!

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Twinkie (20. August 2010)

Ich hab gestern noch mal n büschen die Werbetrommel gerührt! In *Buchholz idN*  (RSG Nordheide) hängt das zevener Renn- und Schulungsplakat aus. 

Dafür weist der Verein selber auf ihr Rennen, MORGEN am 21.08. hin!

Coole Sache!


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern noch mal n büschen die Werbetrommel gerührt! In *Buchholz idN*  (RSG Nordheide) hängt das zevener Renn- und Schulungsplakat aus.
> 
> Dafür weist der Verein selber auf ihr Rennen, MORGEN am 21.08. hin!
> 
> Coole Sache!



supii!!!!! und großes sorry, Lorraine; Werbetrommel stand auch auf meinem Zettel, aber das is bei den ganzen Forstgeschichten/Verhandlungen ganz untergegangen; nixdestotrotz, auch wenn wir nich dabei sein können, unsre Empfehlung für diese schöne Veranstaltung.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. August 2010)

und das machen wir auch gleich nochma richtig


----------



## Funsports_Z (23. August 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Der erste Schritt ist getan - wir sind gestern nachem Training mit den BMX- Bunch Kids durch den Trail gezogen und haben schonma grob aufgerÃ¤umt. Alle haben toll mitgezogen und das Ergebnis konnte sich schon sehenlassen.
> 
> Jetzt sind am Sa die "GroÃen" dran!
> 
> ...




Jepp!, die beiden ersten AusrÃ¤umaktionen haben es schon gebracht! (un  besondrer Dank auch nochma an Yvonne und Hendrik fÃ¼r Sa






).


 Das GrÃ¶bste wÃ¤re beseitigt und so geben wir den Trail mit noch 2  EinschrÃ¤nkungen wieder frei!:


 - In und hinter der 14 liegen noch 3 âumgefalleneâ BÃ¤ume


 - Ebenso einer in der 17


 Die Bereiche bitte auf âForstautobahnenâ weitrÃ¤umig umfahrn.  Ansonsten geht  alles wieder voll!!!!!!!!!!


Darum werden wir uns dann am kommenden Sa mit SÃ¤ge und Radlader kÃ¼mmern. Und  wir freun uns natÃ¼rlich auf Helfer die da nen stylischen Wallride mitbaun  wollen.


Bis Sa in Aspe!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






GruÃ

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de

PS: manchma kann man den Dingen ja auch richtig was Gutes abgewinnen In der Abfahrt von der fast 5 mtr. hohen 9 blieb ein "verwaister" Baumstumpf zurÃ¼ck.


----------



## PhatBiker (23. August 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Jepp!, die beiden ersten AusrÃ¤umaktionen haben es schon gebracht! (und  besonderen Dank auch nochmal an Yvonne und Hendrik fÃ¼r Sa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn das cool wird so zu schreiben wie man spricht, seh ich schwarz fÃ¼r die Zukunft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (23. August 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Wenn das cool wird so zu schreiben wie man spricht, seh ich schwarz für die Zukunft.



Wow....soviel rot hab ich ja in meiner ganzen Schulzeit nicht gesehn (ich oute mich: D L1 mit vollem Punktekonto) aber....

ernsthaft, wir haben neben uns "alten" Semestern eben auch ein jüngeres, cooles Publikum. Eloquent genug?


----------



## Twinkie (23. August 2010)

Nchestäs Wonedneche knan ich lieedr nchit. Die Rchtescheirunbg wrid üerbbtewert. Acuh onhe Rhielengfoe knsat Du alels lseen! Dsd eniizg Wcihitge ist, dsas der estre und der lzette Bsthucabe am rcihhgiten Paltz snid. 

Viel Spass beim Wall-bau. Vielleicht gibts ja auch schon Baubeginn am Baumstumpf?  Fotos erbeten!!!


----------



## kiko (23. August 2010)

...um vier uhr in der nacht is mir auch immer langweilig.
data:image/jpg;base64,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
data:image/jpg;base64,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


----------



## PhatBiker (23. August 2010)

Was ist denn das kiko ??


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Nchestäs Wonedneche knan ich lieedr nchit.
> 
> >>>>
> 
> ...



Aber, klar ich muß nur noch meinen "Lieblings- Wahnsinnigen" erreichen, damit daraus auch was richtig "Wahnsinniges" wird

Also, wer genug oder zuviel Langeweile hat,  kommt am Sa zu uns zum Schaufeln. "Kopffreischaufeln" hilft ja gelegentlich auch. (zumindest bei mir)

bis Sa 

Gruß

Jan

PS: @kiko: ASCII und die Cam hat was, kann ich mir ja ma an die Stabimanschette basteln: Klumpfußcam


----------



## Twinkie (24. August 2010)

heieiei...dat is eindeutig schlimmer als wie bei mich. du hast gewonnen!

@jan: du mußt nich zum schaufeln auffordern, sondern mit wall- und dropbau locken! da spielen die kleinen jungs viel lieber mit! vielleicht kannste auch noch das ein oder andere mal das wort "KETTENSÄGE" unterstreichen. 

so, ich fahr jetzt in den harz. bis bald 

twinkle


----------



## kiko (24. August 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Was ist denn das kiko ??



finde auch hier den fehler und es erscheint ein bild.


----------



## PhatBiker (24. August 2010)

Unauffindbar sag ich dazu . . . und, wo ist er ???????


----------



## Funsports_Z (25. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @jan: du mußt nich zum schaufeln auffordern, sondern mit wall- und dropbau locken! da spielen die kleinen jungs viel lieber mit! vielleicht kannste auch noch das ein oder andere mal das wort "KETTENSÄGE" unterstreichen.





Stimmt, irgentwas mach ich verkehrt. Wie wärs denn damit: Kettensäge - Motosense - sagte ich schon Kettensäge? - Richtig Große Maschinen - Mehr Power???????........................................................................................................äh, Fruchtwichtel? 

War das jetz richtig so?

eigentlich hatte ich ja vor auffem Trittbrett vom *Radlader* stehend, die *Kettensäge* auffer Schulter, in den Bunker einzufahrn, das Ganze untermalt von der Musik aus "stirb langsam 3",  aus der Szene als der "Bautrupp" anrückt Dörty fand die Idee (klar auch als Fan) schon irgentwie passend zum Anlass; meinte nur:" Fall da nich runter!"

aber das is natürlich schon klar, wenn wir da schaufeln, das wir da keine Radieschen vergraben und auch keine "halben Sachen" machen, sondern "zweckdienlich" unsern Parcour wiederherstellen und "optimieren".

Schaun mer ma  wird wieder n gutes Stück Arbeit aber wir werden *ganz sicher* auch viel Spaß haben.

...viel, viel Spaß dir im Harz

Gruß
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (28. August 2010)

nochma kurz zur Erinnerung: Heute startet ab 10Uhr der Arbeitseinsatz beim MTB in Aspe, egal was fürn Wetter!!!!


----------



## speedy76 (28. August 2010)

.....ihr seit ja richtig vorangekommen. So hatte ich heute wenigstens noch ne kleine Technik einlage auf meiner GA Tour. (und dreckig wurde ich auch noch)

Macht weiter so


----------



## Funsports_Z (28. August 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Jepp!, die beiden ersten Ausräumaktionen haben es schon gebracht! (un  besondrer Dank auch nochma an Yvonne und Hendrik für Sa
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So grade wieder drin; in Kürze; der heutige MTB- Arbeitseinsatz hat s wieder gebracht:

*Das Wichtigste: **Der MTB- Parcour ist jetzt offiziell wieder komplett frei (-gegeben)!!!!! 

*Und somit steht unserem MTB- Wochenende im September und eurem Fahrspaß nichts mehr im Wege.


Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (7. September 2010)

speedy76 schrieb:


> .....ihr seit ja richtig vorangekommen.



  Und so sieht das jetzt aus:











Das neue BMX-Bahnlayout für 2011 steht schon komplett und wir werden es schon bei unserem MTB- Wochenende nutzen können.

Gutes Stichwort MTB-WE: 

Semiar: Wir haben entschieden die Anmeldefrist bis einschl. *12.09.10* zu     verlängern! Wir haben, durch ein pa "Ausfälle" bedingt, noch Plätze  frei für kurzentschlossene Nachmeldungen, über die wir uns sehr freuen  würden, damit das Seminar dann auch wie geplant stattfinden kann.

Rennen: Ich da hab ja noch die "Bedenken" aus dem letzten Jahr im Hinterkopf; sollten wir uns zB für "Bunker4Cross" entscheiden (können), muß jetzt wirklich  niemand mehr Angst haben, das es da zu eng im Trail wird; dank der Mithilfe der  FV gibt es da jetzt auch genug Überholmöglichkeiten.

Start: Le Mans Start bei 4Cross wäre ja zB einer, eine andere noch spaßigere Variante  haben wir inzwischen inpetto. Laßt euch überraschen! Aber, alles machbar! auch für  Anfänger!

Auf jeden Fall geht es, wie ja eigentlich immer bei uns, darum da  gemeinsam Spaß zu haben und dabei zu sein an dem Tag(en)!

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. September 2010)

Nochma kurz aus unserer lokalpresse nachgereicht:







Die Entscheidung, ob das Seminar jetzt stattfindet, ist noch offen; wir haben aber vollstes Verständnis dafür!, wenn das team bei der jetzigen Teilnehmerzahl nicht anreisen möchte.

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (16. September 2010)

Leider müssen wir das MTB- Fahrtechnikseminar am kommenden Sa aufgrund  der  fehlenden Teilnehmerzahl absagen. Sehr schade!

*Wir wollen es aber auf jeden Fall im nä Jahr wieder anbieten! weils  eben ne gute Sache war!* und werden uns dann eben bei der Terminfindung  noch etwas mehr Mühe geben. Wir hatten wohl nur die Bike- Termine auf dem Schirm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Jetzt geht es dann am kommenden So, 19.10.10 wie geplant weiter mit  unserem MTB- Saisonabschlußrennen. 
*


Gruß


Jan ​MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]

http://www.funsports-zeven.de​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (16. September 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> *Jetzt geht es dann am kommenden So, 19.10.10 wie geplant weiter mit  unserem MTB- Saisonabschlußrennen.
> *



Jan, wir haben September!


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. September 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Jan, wir haben September!



Oh sh.t!  Stimmt! Danke Muß natürlich *19.09.10 *heißen!!!!!! Liegt wohl daran, das wir schon irgentwie Oktoberwetter haben.


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. September 2010)

Auch hier nochma der "Hinweis" zum "Race- Material":

Wie ich schon mal sagte:

Generell is jegliches geländetaugliche,  geeignete Material von uns zugelassen! 

Haben wir Zweifel an der Eignung,  behalten wir uns eine "Materialprüfung" auf der BMX- Bahn vor (siehe Foto von  der "toten Gazelle")

Wieder  ernsthaft: Vom BMX über Crosser, XC, Allmountie bis hin zum Big Bike...geht  alles auf dem Kurs! 

Beim letzten Mal waren, wenn ich das richtig in der  Erinnerung hab, auf dem Treppchen: Race- Fully, 140er AM und Crosser

Die  "kluge" Wahl der "Waffen" obliegt also euch, ich würde, nachdem ich den Track  gestern gesehn hab, vielleicht etwas Leichteres mit etwas schmaleren Reifen  nehmen. 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (21. September 2010)

So, dann mach ich mich doch mal an eine kleine MTB- Race- Nachlese:

Der Fuß is wieder kaputt, aber was tut man nich alles um an einem So nachmittag Spaß mit den MTB- Kollegen zu haben.

Und ich denke, das trifft dann auch den Kern der Sache "MTB- Race": Ein schöner Race- Nachmittag unter Kollegen und Freunden. Das Wetter hat mitgespielt, der Trail wurde teilweise unter "wet condition" gefahrn; die Matschlöcher waren auch da wo sie hingehören, O-ton Christian:" So 6min macht das Ganze richtig Spaß, aber dann sehnt man das Ende herbei."

Wir haben uns wieder für das Einzelzeitfahren entschieden; der Rekord von Jona mit 7:25min steht immer noch (wird ihn freun zu hörn in seiner "Funsports- Aussenstelle"); Startmodus und technische Abnahme waren n "Mordspaß" für den mein BMX- Vereinskollege, Rennleiter und BMX- Freestyler Jan Mohr sorgte:

Er ließ es sich nicht nehmen das Race mit der von ihm entworfenen, neuen BMX- Startampel in den Bunkertrail zu schicken ("Riders get ready...") und jedes Bike persönlich auf der BMX- Bahn abzunehmen (ziemlich lange Wheelies vorprogrammiert) 

Dann natürlich noch der besondre Dank an meine Vereinskollegen für den Support! und ein paar Bilder vom So und weitere im Blog:

















Schön das ihr dabei wart! und wir sehen uns im nä Jahr wieder zur "Bunker- Challenge".

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. Oktober 2010)

vom letzten Bunkeranstieg mit der Stufe drin:
































das ist spätestens die Stelle, an der man sich fragt, wieviele Bunker es denn noch sind


Gruß


Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (27. Oktober 2010)

.wir treffen uns ja normalerweise schon wie gehabt am letzten Sa im Monat  beim MTB und BMX an den Hütten in Zeven- Aspe. 

Wir sind jetzt gefragt worden, ob  wir ein regelmäßiges MTB- Training auf unserer Strecke anbieten können. Gerne!  Daher bitten wir dann alle Interessenten am kommenden Sa, 30.10.10, 14.00 Uhr  nach Aspe zum Training und zur Abstimmung der weiteren Termine (zahlreich zu  erscheinen).


Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Stronglight (27. Oktober 2010)

Coole BMX Bahn Himmelfahrt bin ich wieder mit von der Partie...


----------



## Funsports_Z (28. Oktober 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Coole BMX Bahn Himmelfahrt bin ich wieder mit von der Partie...



Danke Es wird, nachdem die "Rythm section" nun auch steht und wir haben noch was in Sachen Ausbau in petto bis Himmelfahrt.


----------



## Funsports_Z (28. Oktober 2010)

...und kurz noch aus unsrer Lokalpresse nachgereicht zum Race:







blieben noch die Bikes zum Treppchen nachzutragen: AM- fully, Race- Hardtail und Crosser;
wieder sehr ausgewogen, das Ganze.


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. November 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> .
> 
> Wir sind jetzt gefragt worden, ob  wir ein regelmäßiges MTB- Training auf unserer Strecke anbieten können. Gerne!  Daher bitten wir dann alle Interessenten am kommenden Sa, 30.10.10, 14.00 Uhr  nach Aspe zum Training und zur Abstimmung der weiteren Termine (zahlreich zu  erscheinen).



*.das MTB- Training am letzten Sa*

 hat auch gut geklappt. Wir haben ein paar Basics gemacht und Streckenkunde  betrieben, was man bei den rutschigen Verhältnissen im Moment ja gut gebrauchen  kann. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wir  haben uns jetzt erstmal darauf verständigt, das Training regelmäßig, jeweils am  2ten und letzten Sa im Monat, parallel zum BMX- Training, in Aspe um 14.00  Uhr anzubieten. 

Interessenten sind recht herzlich hierzu eingeladen!

 Am kommenden Sa steht erstmal wieder ein wenig Arbeit an: 2 umgefallene  Bäume zwischen Bunker 4 und 5 blockieren wieder den Trail. Wir kümmern uns drum.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lost focus (2. November 2010)

Hallo Jan
Wir gucken gerade ob wir den Termin Zeven am Sa. 27.11.10  bei euch vorbei zukommen schaffen können...wir hätten schon Lust ein paar Stunden bei euch zufahren, wenn wir dürfen..
Gruß aus Bremerhaven  Heiko


----------



## Funsports_Z (4. November 2010)

lost focus schrieb:


> Hallo Jan
> Wir gucken gerade ob wir den Termin Zeven am Sa. 27.11.10  bei euch vorbei zukommen schaffen können...wir hätten schon Lust ein paar Stunden bei euch zufahren, wenn wir dürfen..
> Gruß aus Bremerhaven  Heiko



Hallo Heiko,

aber klar dürft ihr.....

bis demnächst in Aspe

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (10. November 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Am kommenden Sa steht erstmal wieder ein wenig Arbeit an: 2 umgefallene  Bäume zwischen Bunker 4 und 5 blockieren wieder den Trail. Wir kümmern uns drum.



Kurz die Nachlese zum letzten Sa:

Wir haben den Trail im ersten Abschnitt Bunker 1-6 komplett vom Laub befreit, sodass da jetz niemand mehr "Flachköpper" üben muß.

Die Bäume sind auch erledigt, *Kettensäge* sei dank, es gilt wieder freie Fahrt und viel Spaß auf dem Bunker- Trail!

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## LiF (10. November 2010)

Hallo aus OHZ...
Das liest sich ja schon mal gut, muss ich meine Muddy´s mal montieren und dann werden wir den Trail am Samstag mal unsicher machen 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Funsports_Z (12. November 2010)

LiF schrieb:


> Hallo aus OHZ...
> Das liest sich ja schon mal gut, muss ich meine Muddy´s mal montieren und dann werden wir den Trail am Samstag mal unsicher machen
> 
> Gruß
> Alex



Wird bestimmt lustig


*.am jetzt kommenden Sa*

 .ist wieder MTB- Training ab 14.00 Uhr bei den Hütten in Aspe! Auch  Nichtvereinsmitglieder/ Interessenten sind herzlich willkommen!

 Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## LiF (13. November 2010)

Mal ne blöde Frage... 
Gibt es evtl eine Adresse für nicht Ortskundige Leute oder eine kleine Wegbeschreibung?

EDIT: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, habe es gerade auf Seite 1 gefunden *G*


----------



## flopp i (16. November 2010)

Weder Versprechen noch Drohung:

Am 27.11. werd ich auch mal wieder euren schönen Spielplatz besuchen
-evtl. noch Leute in schlepp

(hoffe mir kommt nich schon wieder was dazwischen)


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. November 2010)

flopp i schrieb:


> Weder Versprechen noch Drohung:
> 
> Am 27.11. werd ich auch mal wieder euren schönen Spielplatz besuchen
> -evtl. noch Leute in schlepp
> ...


 
schön wenns klappt und wir freun uns ja immer über Besuch und ich denk ma das mit dem Herfinden klappt auch.

Die Kollegen aus OHZ haben sich ja auch am letzten Sa noch ordentlich mit ihren Big-Bikes "ausgetobt" und wir habn noch ne Runde Anliegerfahrn trainiert. Am 27ten gehts weiter.


Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## D!rt (19. November 2010)

moin moin,

kann man irgendwo bilder und oder ne streckenbeschreibung einsehen ?

wir überlegen am 27.11 auch mal bei euch vorbei zu schauen. 

haben entweder dhler oder 4crosser. würden entweder den mtb kurz oder auch die bmxbahn fahren. aber würden gerne wissen  "ob es sich derzeit lohnt"

mfg aus bremen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (20. November 2010)

D!rt schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> kann man irgendwo bilder und oder ne streckenbeschreibung einsehen ?
> 
> ...




Moin, moin

also,

die Streckenbeschreibung (incl. Bunkerwetter) ist hier:

http://gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=khcdrixbqwkhqvgg

 Fotos gibs hier im thread, in meinem Album, im blog und teilweise in den Alben, der Kollegen, die schon da warn.

BMX-bahn und 4crosser, dual oder Dirtbike.... das geht immer richtig gut zusammen und da werdet ihr sicher viel Spaß haben.

Bunkertrail: Man kommt mit nem Big- bike durch (haben schon einige gemacht), es geht auf jeden Fall!, wobei es  vom Federweg her eher noch unterfordert ist und du merkst das Gewicht  sicher an den Bunker-Anstiegen. (Und wir haben keinen Sessellift) 
4crosser/dual dürfte auf dem trail richtig spaß bringen.

Lohnt es sich? Den Trail ma durchzufahren und hinterher am spot hinter der 3 Spaß zu haben; ich finde schon, solange man keinen Bikepark erwartet.

Ich würds mir einfach ma anschaun

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. November 2010)

Für alle Crosser und Race- Fans noch kurz eine Ankündigung von unserer lieben Kollegin Susanne von der RG- Hamburg:

"...

Liebe  Sportler,



am 28.11. findet in Volksdorf - dort  wo auch unser Hallentraining ist der Stevens Cross Cup  statt.



Dort wird es auch eine Jedermann  Klasse (unter und über 18 Jahren) geben, wo mit MTB gestartet werden darf. Dies  gilt aber nur für Nichtlizenzfahrer (wie es mit Lizenz-Fahrern  wird, kläre ich gerade noch)



Wer also Lust und Zeit hat.....   auch Zuschauer sind herzlich willkommen.



Weiteres in der Anlage oder auf  unserer Homepage www.rg-hamburg.de



Wer also ein brauchbares  geländefähiges Rad hat, auf in den Kampf ))



..." 



Die Ausschreibung in Anlage; eine Sache die wir (als regelmäßige Gäste ihrer perfekt organisierten BMX- rennveranstaltungen) sehr gerne weiterempfehlen!

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. November 2010)

*Am  kommenden Sa*



 um 14.00 gehts wieder mit dem MTB- Training weiter


Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## lost focus (27. November 2010)

Hallo
Wir waren heute in ZEVEN..und es hatt uns riesigen Spass gemacht
Bis bald 
Gruß an JAN
von L F


----------



## mephdrac (29. November 2010)

Yupp - war super! Werde wiederkommen.


----------



## flopp i (29. November 2010)

So n Mist,
war mal wieder nur heiße Luft.
Erwartungsgemäs hatt natürlich nichts so geklappt wie gedacht. -vieleicht mal irgendwann anders

Hoffe ihr hattet aber alle euern Spaß und genau so viel Sonne wie bei uns (bis Mittag wars ne üble Suppe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (1. Dezember 2010)

flopp i schrieb:


> So n Mist,
> war mal wieder nur heiße Luft.
> Erwartungsgemäs hatt natürlich nichts so geklappt wie gedacht. -vieleicht mal irgendwann anders
> 
> Hoffe ihr hattet aber alle euern Spaß und genau so viel Sonne wie bei uns (bis Mittag wars ne üble Suppe)



Na, das is doch kein Grund zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 du wirst ja mind. noch eine Gelegenheit in diesem Jahr bekommen, da wir ja, sofern das Wetter so einigermaßen mitspielt, dann noch einen Aspe- Termin am 11.12. haben.

Und es war zumindest genug Sonne um die fast schon obliagtorische Sonnenbrille aufzusetzen.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## lost focus (5. Dezember 2010)

@ JAN
Hallo 
wir sind am überlegen ob wir am Sa. 18 oder So. 19.12 auf einer kleinen Runde bei euch vorbeikommen ..wie siht es aus dürften wir kommen..??
LG L F


----------



## Funsports_Z (7. Dezember 2010)

lost focus schrieb:


> @ JAN
> Hallo
> wir sind am überlegen ob wir am Sa. 18 oder So. 19.12 auf einer kleinen Runde bei euch vorbeikommen ..wie siht es aus dürften wir kommen..??
> LG L F



Hallo,

gerne, dürft ihr natürlich.... 

by the way, die Strecke/ Anlagen stehen natürlich jedem jederzeit auf eigene Gefahr zur Benutzung frei.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. Dezember 2010)

*MTB- Training am kommenden Sa*

  unter Vorbehalt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  Hab  mich bei der gestrigen Abendrunde 3x abgepackt, weil wohl n bischen Eis unterm  Schnee war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .   Also, bin am Sa vorort und dann schaun wir ma, ob wir was machen können bzw. was  die Verhältnisse so hergeben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Hobb (9. Dezember 2010)

moin,
da hatte ich am Mittwoch mehr Glück: das VR ist immer schön eingebrochen. 

Die roten Reifen mit weißem Kragen sehen sicher lustich aus.

Bis bald im Wald
ralf


----------



## Funsports_Z (10. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> da hatte ich am Mittwoch mehr Glück: das VR ist immer schön eingebrochen.
> 
> Die roten Reifen mit weißem Kragen sehen sicher lustich aus.
> ...



Moin Ralf,

tun se auch, und das schönste, wennse hinterher abgetaut sind, sind se endlich ma strahlend rot bzw. sauber.
Greifen auch richtig gut bei Schnee........solange kein Eis drunter is. 

Und zum Thema "dann doch noch relativ entspanntes Abpacken" haben sich bei uns so Geschichten wie DH/BMX/MX- Hosen als Überhose schon beim BMX ganz gut bewährt, insofern wars nich ganz so schlimm.

Also, munter bleiben und das Beste aus dem Wetter machen

bis demnächst ma

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Hobb (10. Dezember 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Moin Ralf,
> 
> tun se auch, und das schönste, wennse hinterher abgetaut sind, sind se endlich ma strahlend rot bzw. sauber.
> (....)


ja genau!. Also die Gelegenheit nutzen und alle verfügbaren Räder "mal sauber durch den Schee ziehen"!

Zum "strahlend" fällt mir auch noch ein Wortspiel mit Zeven-Asse ein aber das ginge jetzt zu weit.

Bis denn dann


----------



## Funsports_Z (11. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Zum "strahlend" fällt mir auch noch ein Wortspiel mit Zeven-Asse ein aber das ginge jetzt zu weit.



Na, bei "strahlend" fällt mir vorher noch das hier ein:








Wir sind ja schließlich n MTB- Board hier


----------



## Hobb (11. Dezember 2010)

Voll dolle pulle!


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. Dezember 2010)

Appros. "Volle Pulle": Am letzten Sa gabs dann statt "beinhartem" Training, Bescherung für die Kids, Tass Kaff, Kuchen und Punsch und so haben wir dann die Saison ma ganz entspannt ausklingen lassen.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lost focus (15. Dezember 2010)

@ JAN
wir möchten jetzt doch am So. vormittag zum fahren bei euch erscheinen ..bis dann L F


----------



## Funsports_Z (16. Dezember 2010)

lost focus schrieb:


> @ JAN
> wir möchten jetzt doch am So. vormittag zum fahren bei euch erscheinen ..bis dann L F



gerne...

sach ma ne ca zeit, vielleicht schau ich dann auch ma rum.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## lost focus (16. Dezember 2010)

@JAN
Hallo Ich Denke wir kommen zu Dritt und ab 10.30 sind wir am SO. da
LG von der Nordseeküste Heiko


----------



## Funsports_Z (23. Dezember 2010)

....allen die mit uns gefahn sind, all unseren Freunden und Unterstützern und allen MTB- Kollegen hier. Lasst euch wieder reichlich mit neuen Teilen beschenken, bleibt wieder gesund und lasst eure bikes und Knochen ganz, damit wir auch im neuen Jahr wieder die Trails rocken können.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de 

PS: Eine kleine preview auf's neue Jahr gibs auch noch hier:


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. Januar 2011)

*Kurzentschlossen auch MTB- Training am kommenden Sa*

  ..die angekündigten Wetterverhältnisse muß man ja ausnutzen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  und  deshalb laden wir ab 14.00 in Aspe  zum lockeren Bunker- Fettverbrenn-  Training ein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## LiF (14. Januar 2011)

HRHR...
Also wenns nicht regnet und ich das Zeitlich hin bekomme, dann werde ich nach der Arbeit mal zu euch komme 
Die neuen Parts müssen im Gelände ja mal getestet werden!


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. Januar 2011)

LiF schrieb:


> HRHR...
> Also wenns nicht regnet und ich das Zeitlich hin bekomme, dann werde ich nach der Arbeit mal zu euch komme
> Die neuen Parts müssen im Gelände ja mal getestet werden!



Jau, mach er das HRHRHR...kling..kling (wers noch kennt) und bin schon gespannt auf die neuen Parts, wenns klappt.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (27. Januar 2011)

...es geht ma wieder los:

 an der BMX-Bahn und auch auf dem MTB-Trail finden ab *heute* erneut  Baumfällarbeiten statt. Gestern kam die Info vom Forstamt.

Diese Arbeiten werden in etwa eine Woche anhalten.

Bitte Absperrungen nicht umgehen oder "drunterdurchgehen"!

Dementsprechend Training am Sa unter Vorbehalt.
Werde ab 14.00 vorort sein, ma schaun ob wir was machen können.


Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Hobb (27. Januar 2011)

moin,
kann sein das ich auch vorbeischaue. Das hängt aber auch von der Windrichtung ab. (... zuerst mal gegen den Wind, dann ist der Rückweg ...)

Ist aber nicht sicher und ob und überhaupt...

... und wie war das noch im Moor bei Steinfeld?, an der Dixi links abbiegen, genau jetzt hab ich's wieder.

Grüße
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (1. Februar 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> kann sein das ich auch vorbeischaue. Das hängt aber auch von der Windrichtung ab. (... zuerst mal gegen den Wind, dann ist der Rückweg ...)
> 
> Ist aber nicht sicher und ob und überhaupt...
> ...



Ich hoffe, du bist dann noch gut ohne die fehlende Kurbelabdeckschraube nach hause gekommen. (Ralf bekommt ma wieder den "Preis für die weiteste Anreise auf eigenem Bike").

Ansonsten wars nett und s...kalt, 






was dann auch zu solchen "Aufwärmkapriolen" führte:







"MTB- Freestyle"; schönes Ding!!!!!!!

Wir hatten schon Spaß trotz Kälte.

Der Trail war am Sa noch komplett ohne Einschränkungen fahrbar und wir werden dann im Laufe der Woche berichten, wie sich die Forstaktion aus(ge)wirkt (hat).

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Hobb (1. Februar 2011)

moin,
zum Aufwärmen ma eben über'n Lenker, auch nich schlecht.
Da bin ich wohl zu früh weg. 

Danke der Nachfrage, die Rückfahrt war locker. Nur auf den Kaffee in Fischerhude hab ich lieber verzichtet weil mir nicht klar war wie lange es noch hell sein wird.

Aspe ist genau die richtige Distanz für eine große Crossrunde.


----------



## Hobb (5. Februar 2011)

moin,
was man an verregneten Tagen so alles auf der Platte findet, unglaublich.

Sorry für die miese Bildqualität.

... aber die Bäume sind ja so schön grün.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd6_istErF8"]YouTube        - Oldschool BMX-Meeting Zeven 2010[/nomedia]


bis die Tage


----------



## gazza-loddi (13. Februar 2011)

moin männer....
(lilo this)
ist donnerstags immernoch abends ab 18°°training-ab wann gehts bei euch denn wieder los-?
würd das yeti auch mal wieder über den rundkurs schicken und mein neffe würd sich mitm bmx austoben!?


----------



## Stronglight (13. Februar 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> was man an verregneten Tagen so alles auf der Platte findet, unglaublich.
> 
> Sorry für die miese Bildqualität.
> ...



Haste davon noch mehr auf der Platte   - z.B. den Finallauf


----------



## Hobb (13. Februar 2011)

moin,
ne Du, nach den ersten Vorläufen hab ich mich vom Acker gemacht.

Die paar Sachen von den Vorläufen lad ich dann die näxten Tage nach, werden dann über den bekannten Link zu finden sein.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (15. Februar 2011)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> moin männer....
> (lilo this)
> ist donnerstags immernoch abends ab 18°°training-ab wann gehts bei euch denn wieder los-?
> würd das yeti auch mal wieder über den rundkurs schicken und mein neffe würd sich mitm bmx austoben!?



moin, moin

also, vorwech, eigentlich wär ja letzten sa Training gewesen, aber wg vergrippt ging da gar nix; ansonsten behalten wir den Rythmus (alle 2 Wo Sa MTB und jeden Sa BMX Training) bis das wieder n bischen heller wird erstma bei. Wir sind am überlegen, ob wir dahingehend das Ganze erweitern, das wir im Sommer Do + Sa Training machen.

Also, kommenden Sa, soweit Wetter zuläßt, um 14.00 Uhr BMX- training; Woche drauf dann wieder ab 14.00 MTB + BMX Training.

Komm gerne rum und wie gesagt, ihr könnt da sonst auch gerne ohne uns fahrn.

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. Februar 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> was man an verregneten Tagen so alles auf der Platte findet, unglaublich.
> 
> Sorry für die miese Bildqualität.
> ...





mir war doch so, als wenn du noch was hättest Macht Laune auf besseres Wetter und Oldschool meeting!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## gazza-loddi (17. Februar 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> moin, moin
> 
> also, vorwech, eigentlich wär ja letzten sa Training gewesen, aber wg vergrippt ging da gar nix; ansonsten behalten wir den Rythmus (alle 2 Wo Sa MTB und jeden Sa BMX Training) bis das wieder n bischen heller wird erstma bei. Wir sind am überlegen, ob wir dahingehend das Ganze erweitern, das wir im Sommer Do + Sa Training machen.
> 
> ...



alles klar...ich werds mal versuchen einzurichten!
greetz lotterich


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. Februar 2011)

..nachdem die Forstarbeiten in unserem Waldstück jetzt abgeschlossen sind,  und wir dann für 5 Jahre! Ruhe haben sollen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;  ergab die heutige 1te Inspektion: natürlich wieder keine schöner Anblick,  diesma hat es die ersten Bunker getroffen, aber der Parcour ist zum glück nach  dem ersten Abräumen weitestgehend fahrbar. Paßt n bischen auf hinter den  Abfahrten der 1ten Bunker, da kreuzen gefrorene Harvester- Spuren den Trail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und  zwischen der 5 und 6 müssen wir nä Sa vorm Training noch bischen aufräumen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Soweit  so gut, mit der 5 Jahres perspektive können wir damit leben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Hobb (20. Februar 2011)

[...]....natürlich wieder keine schöner Anblick[....] 
der Anblick ist immer erschreckend. 

[...]zwischen der 5 und 6 müssen wir nä Sa vorm Training noch bischen aufräumen. [...]
update: eine Schaufel oder ein Spaten für die Harvester-Grabungen genügen. ... oder Tauwetter.
Zwischen 5 und 6, nach 6 und auch auf dem 6er chickenway ist alles astfrei.





Hab's genau gesehen, die crosshexe ist da auf ihrem Besen durchgefegt!


----------



## Funsports_Z (21. Februar 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> [...]....natürlich wieder keine schöner Anblick[....]
> der Anblick ist immer erschreckend.
> 
> [...]zwischen der 5 und 6 müssen wir nä Sa vorm Training noch bischen aufräumen. [...]
> ...



 Na, da müssen wir uns ja wohl ma bei der Crosshexe bedanken; und ihr ma nen Kirschkuchen ausgeben.

Tauwetter is genau der Plan - wenn das n bischen weicher wird, wollen wir da mit Walze und Rüttler durch.

Was mich aber am meisten im ersten Moment geärgert hat is, das da "irgendjemand" eigentlich grundlos unsre schöne Gap geplätttet hat.






Nichtsdestotrotz, gute Gelegenheit was Neues zu baun; diesma gleich ne kleine Batterie.

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Hobb (21. Februar 2011)

moin,
nach Tauwetter sieht es für die näxten Tage wohl nicht aus.

Wenn Du Erdarbeiten hier ankündigst will ich gern mit Schaufel vorbeischauen.

Bis die Tage


----------



## gazza-loddi (21. Februar 2011)

männer...wie isses mit material für nen 50cm north shore4-5 mtr mit kurve???bin mit hammer und tat zur stelle...


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. Februar 2011)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> männer...wie isses mit material für nen 50cm north shore4-5 mtr mit kurve???bin mit hammer und tat zur stelle...



Das is grundsätzlich ne sehr gute Idee Und das nehmen wir natürlich gerne an.

An der "speziellen" Stelle soll, und das hatten wir auch schon ma besprochen, wieder ne kleine Gap (zum Üben) und daneben ne so eins50er entstehen.

Aber wir haben ja noch besagten "bis jetzt nicht genutzten" Baumstumpf in der Abfahrt von der 9, wo sich wunderbar ne "etwas höhere" Hühnerleiter mit abschließendem Drop andocken läßt.

Danke für das Hilfsangebot, wir kommen drauf zurück und wenn du jetzt erstma beim "trail- plätten" mit dabei sein willst, gerne. Und gilt natürlich auch für alle andern hier. Termin folgt je nach Wetter.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. Februar 2011)

*.MTB- Training kommender Sa.*

  wie gehabt ab 14.00 in Aspe, soweit es das Wetter zuläßt; bingt bitte auch  Schaufeln, Spaten, etc. mit, falls wir bei den Bodenverhältnissen schon erste,  kleine Trail- Ausbesserungen vornehmen können.


 Ansonsten machen wir ganz spezielles Harvester- Spuren- Fahrtraining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (24. Februar 2011)

männer...samstags kann ich  nur geschätzte 8x im jahr....
aber ich werde in bälde erscheinen....
werde dann die beere mitnehmen.....gutn ritt!


----------



## Hobb (24. Februar 2011)

moin,

ich bin dann am Samstag mit der Schaufel auf'm Trail.

Ma wat Neues


----------



## Funsports_Z (25. Februar 2011)

alles klar, super!


----------



## Timmmey (25. Februar 2011)

Moin!

Wenn mein abbes Knie keine Zicken macht, bin ich auch am Start.


----------



## Hobb (26. Februar 2011)

moin,
"Nordcup" ist das richtige Stichwort gewesen, Danke!

http://www.bmx-nord-cup.de/
.
.
.


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. März 2011)

Danke Männer! Tolle Aktion!



 ..nachdem wir am Sa den Trail ausgiebig bearbeitet haben, is der Trail  jetzt wieder *uneingeschränkt* fahrbar. 


Es gibt sogar Bereiche,  wo die jetzt abgerundeten Harvester- Spuren den Trail noch anspruchsvoller für  Fahrer und Fahrwerke machen. Man kann dem dann durchaus noch was Positives  abgewinnen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Also, Viel Spaß beim wieder Gasgeben!

 Und zu guter letzt, die Wiederherstellung der Gap- Rampe is schon in Arbeit  und wir haben am Sa noch einen besonders günstig positionierten, abgesägten  Baumstumpf gefunden, wo auch ne neue Kleine entstehen wird.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de




PS: @ralf: genau, da gibs alles über BMX im Norden


PS2: @Tim: war hilfreich, hat funktioniert


----------



## Timmmey (1. März 2011)

Moin!

Schön, dass es geklappt hat- viel Spaß beim Auf und Ab!
Strecke ist in der Tat wieder befahrbar. Allerdings hab ich bei meiner letzten Runde gemerkt, dass die Abfahrten von den ersten Bunkern eine verdammt rutschige Lehm-Eis-Matsch Mischung haben. Das "Arschbombenpotenzial" hatte der eine oder andere am Samstag ja aber auch schon ausgetestet


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. März 2011)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Schön, dass es geklappt hat- viel Spaß beim Auf und Ab!
> Strecke ist in der Tat wieder befahrbar. Allerdings hab ich bei meiner letzten Runde gemerkt, dass die Abfahrten von den ersten Bunkern eine verdammt rutschige Lehm-Eis-Matsch Mischung haben. Das "Arschbombenpotenzial" hatte der eine oder andere am Samstag ja aber auch schon ausgetestet



 

is ja nix passiert dank "Arschpolsterhose" drunter;
und das hört sich doch richtig "unterhaltsam" an nach deiner Testfahrt.


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. März 2011)

*.MTB- Training kommender Sa..*

  ..fällt natürlich aus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wir helfen natürlich unseren BMX- Kollegen beim Bahnausbau!

Der Plan oder Maik's Plan für Sa:

"Wir wollen um 9 Uhr starten. Jede helfende Hand wird benötigt!!!

- 4.te Kurve und letzter Double mit Material vom großen Step ( diesen wollen  wir 50 cm runterbauen ) und Erdaushub aus 2 x Drainageteichen, auffüllen und  erhöhen.

 - Die komplette, bestehende Bahn für den neuen Belag, welcher rechts neben der  bestehenden Hütte langfristig gelagert werden soll, vorbereiten! 

 - Wenn möglich, so viel des neuen Belages, wie möglich, aufbringen!

 - Die Hütte welche im Zieleinlauf steht wollen wir rechts neben der alten Hütte  neu positionieren!!! Hoffentlich bricht uns das gute Stück nicht auseinander!

 - Ebenfalls soll an diesem Tage das neue Gelände, von allen Ästen und möglichst vielen störenden  Baumstumpfen befreit werden! Radlader und Traktor wird mit vor Ort sein!!!" *Kettensäge* auch

Wieder mein Stichwort, wenn der Boden es hergibt, wollen wir noch im vorderen Trail- Bereich die Längs- "Harvester- Fahrspuren" mit Traktor/Walze plätten.

Also, wir würden uns sehr freun, wenn am kommenden Sa noch n pa MTB- Kollegen mit Schaufel mit von der Partie sind.


 Und So, nach getaner Arbeit, gehts dann natürlich hier hin:

http://www.fahrrad-markt-zukunft.de/bremen.allgemein.html

 + Funsport Messe Passion (BMX, skate, etc.)



Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (10. März 2011)

moin,
bin dabei, werd mich bemühen aber 9°° schaffe ich wohl nicht ganz.

Bis Samstag dann.


----------



## Funsports_Z (11. März 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> bin dabei, werd mich bemühen aber 9°° schaffe ich wohl nicht ganz.
> 
> Bis Samstag dann.





..bin mir auch nich so ganz sicher ob das exakt 9 wird...aber Hauptsache dabei!!!! also egal ob erst später, kommt gerne noch rum... und wie's aussieht bekommen wir recht gutes Wetter.

bis Sa

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Balibiker (11. März 2011)

Halli Hallo...

Ich werde höchstwarscheinlich auch mit Schaufel anrücken...

Lohnt es sich das Bike trotzdem mitzubringen???

Bis denne.... Jürgen


----------



## Funsports_Z (11. März 2011)

ja klar, für hinterher, BMX + MTB und super!!!

PS: Verpflegung is natürlich morgen frei!!!!


----------



## gazza-loddi (12. März 2011)

moin....
werde nächsten /Fr/Sam(19ten) in seedorf übernachten(jan hat geb)und dann morgens zu euch stossen um mir nen eindruck verschaffen und den yeti durchn wald schubsen!


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. März 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> bin dabei, werd mich bemühen aber 9°° schaffe ich wohl nicht ganz.
> 
> Bis Samstag dann.





Balibiker schrieb:


> Halli Hallo...
> 
> Ich werde höchstwarscheinlich auch mit Schaufel anrücken...
> Bis denne.... Jürgen



Das war wieder ne klasse Aktion in Aspe, oder wie Maik schon schrieb:"Was für ein Tag....Wahnsinn!" 

Danke Männer

Der wahrscheinlich auch von der Manpower her größte Arbeitseinsatz in der bisherigen Vereinsgeschichte; 24,irgentwas Tonnen neuen hansegrand BMX- Bahnbelages wurden größtensteils "manuell" aufgetragen, die Bahn in verschiedenen Bereichen nochmals optimiert/ geshaped und alles für den weiteren Bahnausbau auf dem neuen, dazugekommenen Gelände vorbereitet.

Und so sieht das Ergebis dann aus:






Der, weitere geplante Bahnausbau:






Und ganz wichtig!: Die Bahn sollte und ist nach der Aktion voll fahrbar! (sein). 

Danke nochma allen Helfern

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (14. März 2011)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> moin....
> werde nächsten /Fr/Sam(19ten) in seedorf übernachten(jan hat geb)und dann morgens zu euch stossen um mir nen eindruck verschaffen und den yeti durchn wald schubsen!



mach das

werd wohl zum BMX- training am Sa so um 14.00 rumkommen; ma n pa Runden auf dem neuen Belag drehen und vielleicht hab ich da dann auch noch watt anderes zu tun.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. März 2011)

*..MTB- Parcour aktuell..*

                                                                               wie man unschwer auf dem Bild erkennen kann








 geht der gewohnte Anfahrtsweg  in den MTB- Parcour nach der gestrigen Materialanlieferung natürlich nich mehr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Drumrum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  und wir werden dann am Sa die neue Zufahrt, die ja eh mit dem Bahnausbau notwendig wird, ausschildern.

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


PS: ich weiß schon, das das wie Dirtjumps aussieht, aber das is nich befestigt und auch nich so geplant.


----------



## Stronglight (19. März 2011)

na hoffentlich packt mein altes Bike diesen Kurs... 

Aber schick ist er


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. März 2011)

Stronglight schrieb:


> na hoffentlich packt mein altes Bike diesen Kurs...
> 
> Aber schick ist er



das geht schon meine Mühle is ja auch schon...rechne....so roundabout 28 Jahre alt 

Is nich nur schick; rollt/ fährt sich auch verdammt schick!
Das neue Bahn- Material macht schneller und das Shapen hat's auch gebracht, die letzten pa Ecken im flow sind endgültig verschwunden. Für uns Oldschooler: Nachdem wir den Stepup in der Kurve (sah gut aus,bremste aber heftig) abgetragen haben, sind da jetzt 2 Table in Reihe Bins heut nachmittag nur "gerollt" und man bekommt vom ersten Table soviel Schwung, das das Bike den 2ten "fast von selbst" springt. Genial! Viel spaß beim Ausprobieren!


----------



## Funsports_Z (21. März 2011)

Bleibt natürlich noch der Nachtrag vom WE zur neuen MTB- Zufahrt:

Sie ist jetzt ausgeschildert, freigeräumt und führt nach etwa 20 mtrn. hinter der alten links in den Parcour. 






"Zeich ma die Richtung" oderso könnt das Bild heißen


ich hab das am Sa mit 2 BMX- Kollegen schonma geplättet, is aber im hinteren Bereich noch etwas vermoost. Also Leute, ordentlich fahrn!!!!, damit da "kein Gras mehr wächst"!


Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Timmmey (21. März 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Also Leute, ordentlich fahrn!!!!, damit da "kein Gras mehr wächst"!



Jawohl Sir!  Wann ist das nächste (reguläre) Treffen angesagt? Hatte das letztes Wochenende nicht auf dem Plan.


----------



## Funsports_Z (21. März 2011)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Jawohl Sir!  Wann ist das nächste (reguläre) Treffen angesagt? Hatte das letztes Wochenende nicht auf dem Plan.



nä Sa 14.00Uhr; endlich ma wieder richtig fahrn, statt schaufeln


----------



## Funsports_Z (21. März 2011)

Kurz noch ne wichtige Anmerkung zur neuen MTB- Zufahrt:

Da die neue Zufahrt dichter am Bunker 19 liegt gilt da  ne "Vorfahrtsreglung": 

"rechts vor links"; soll heißen: Biker(innen) die vom Bunker 19 runterkommen haben immer Vorfahrt!!!!

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (25. März 2011)

*.MTB- Training und Treffen kommender Sa.*

  wieder wie gehabt ab 14.00 in Aspe bei den Hütten; bringt auch wie  gehabt Schaufeln, Spaten, etc. mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 .  Nein, natürlich nich an diesem Sa!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber wer uns dann uns dann doch noch helfen möchte: Jona(than) bringt am Sa die  frisch gezimmerte, neue *Gap/ rampe* mit. Und  die kleine Schwester davon wollen wir dann auch noch aufbaun. ("freunde der langen Federwege", wie siehts aus?)

Also, viel fahrn, viel Spaß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und  etwas tun steht an!

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Timmmey (25. März 2011)

Bin am Tag vorher noch auf einem Geburtstag- werde aber (körperlich) anwesend sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiF (25. März 2011)

Macht mal ein paar Bilder für die Jungs mit mehr Federweg 

Wir treiben uns Samstag in Thale rum, mal wieder ordentlich Berg ab fahren!!


----------



## Funsports_Z (25. März 2011)

LiF schrieb:


> Macht mal ein paar Bilder für die Jungs mit mehr Federweg
> 
> Wir treiben uns Samstag in Thale rum, mal wieder ordentlich Berg ab fahren!!



Machen wir natürlich gerne und viel Spaß in Thale!!!!


----------



## Hobb (25. März 2011)

moin,
die Fraktion ungefedert und ungeteert wird sich vielleicht morgen auch dezent staunend ein Bild machen.


----------



## Funsports_Z (27. März 2011)

*â¦MTB- Pracour Aktuellâ¦â¦2 neue Rampen stehn wieder (bereit)!!!!!! â¦..*

                                                                               â¦â¦frei nach Schiller (nich der DJ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




): â¦.auf auf Geselln, heute soll die Rampe werden
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







â¦und das wurden dann gestern auch gleich 2 

 die erste Gap, solide Zimmermannsarbeit (Jona sei Dank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):















"etwas" hÃ¶her
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und breiter als beim letzten Mal; sieht von oben vom Bunker 3 schon "ein wenig beÃ¤nstigend" aus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und âjetz steht das Schild da auch nich mehr ohne Grundâ!!!!!!!!!

 Die âKleineâ entstand eher noch "spontan" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ; is eher âFreerider- Bauweiseâ oder âResteverwertungâ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:







Die âKleineâ hats auch insich!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, schrÃ¤ge Anfahrt, schrÃ¤ge Rampe und grad ma âNorthshore-breitâ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, wir wÃ¼nschen wieder viel SpaÃ auf umserem âMTB- Spielplatzâ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   nachdem jetzt erstma alles wiederhergestellt is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GruÃ

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Timmmey (28. März 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Die Kleine entstand eher noch "spontan"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah- werde ich mal besichtigen. Ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Resteverwertung. Das die Anfahrt es in sich hat, ist mir beim unserer Trailputzrunde gar nicht aufgefallen. Da hatte ich mir mehr Sorgen um die Landezone gemacht.


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. April 2011)

Hab am Sa noch ma eben vorm BMX Race n pa Bilder zum Thema


Funsports_Z schrieb:


> ...... "sieht von oben vom Bunker 3 schon "ein wenig beänstigend" aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 gemacht












PS: Und der Trail sieht richtig gut aus! Die Harvesterspuren sind kaum noch zusehn.


----------



## Twinkie (4. April 2011)

bin ich blind, oder wo ist jetzt der chickengap hin? 
da wurde doch nur upgegraded, damit dörty und ich da nicht mehr hüpfen können.
 ich glaub hardtail geht da nun nich mehr....hmmmm....

5 minuten später versteht edit: aaahaaa, es gibt nun 2 verschiedene. an welchem bunker ist denn die kleinere rampe?


----------



## Hobb (4. April 2011)

moin,
die größere am dritten und die kleinere am vierten.


----------



## Funsports_Z (4. April 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> bin ich blind, oder wo ist jetzt der chickengap hin?
> da wurde doch nur upgegraded, damit dörty und ich da nicht mehr hüpfen können.
> ich glaub hardtail geht da nun nich mehr....hmmmm....
> 
> 5 minuten später versteht edit: aaahaaa, es gibt nun 2 verschiedene. an welchem bunker ist denn die kleinere rampe?



hallo twinkie, genau aus dem grund - sehe ich genau so!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 wir schauen uns das mal bei nächster gelegenheit vor ort an. ich befürchte die "kleine" ist auch nicht besser ich freu mich drauf. 

dörty
(die andere 1/2 von Funsports_Z)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (5. April 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> .....da wurde doch nur upgegraded....



Nee, das is mindestens schon Version 2.0  oder anders gesagt, wir entsprechen ma dem Wunsch der "Vielflieger".

Aber kein grund den Sand in den Kopf zustecken wir wolln ja nochmehr baun; hinter 5 und 6 is ja auch noch gaaaanz viel Platz.

Und es geht natürlich nachwievor n chickenway an allen (auch an der Bunkerkante 3) links vorbei.


Gruß

Jan


----------



## Twinkie (5. April 2011)

@hobb: bist du denn schon gehüpft?

@dörti: vielleicht müssen wir uns ne pallette mitbringen  oder wir bauen uns selbst was schönes aus erde und lehm 

@jan: das hast du extra gemacht, das hast du extra gemacht! 
hinter 5 und 6 bin ich schon völlig außer puste. da könnte man ein windrad in erwägung ziehen um rückenwind zu geben.


----------



## Hobb (5. April 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @hobb: bist du denn schon gehüpft?
> [...]


nö , ich bin ja mit dem crosser dort gewesen und die Kleine war noch nicht fettich (*kopfausderschlingezieh*).

Die Kleine bekomm ich sicher geflogen aber zur Großen sag ich nur: die Wahrscheinlichkeit mich mit Schaufel oder Schubkarre auf der Bahn anzutreffen ist wesentlich höher. 

Ma gucken, vielleicht am Samstag.


----------



## LiF (5. April 2011)

Sofern die Zeit es mal hergibt, werde ich den "großen" mal testen


----------



## Funsports_Z (6. April 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @dörti: vielleicht müssen wir uns ne pallette mitbringen  oder wir bauen uns selbst was schönes aus erde und lehm



ich leih euch auch ne Schaufel, n Beil und...........ne *Kettensäge* 



Twinkie schrieb:


> @jan: das hast du extra gemacht, das hast du extra gemacht!



ich wasch meine Hände total in Unschuld, Idee und Ausführung von Jona; ich habs nur abgenicktund......upps......ja zusammengebaut

aber da machen wir schon noch was, und hinter 5 und 6 gehts ja schließlich auch abwärts, 6 könnte irgentwie echt spannend sein, weil man da evtl. auch "ein wenig" durch die Bäume springt. Ma schaun was uns noch so einfällt.

Gruß

Jan

PS: was sich die "Jungs" immer so ausdenken (nee, "Kopfschüttel")


----------



## Funsports_Z (7. April 2011)

*..An diesem  Sa.*

  wäre ja eingentlich MTB- Training; bin leider nicht da, insofern fällt das  Training aus.
 Soll euch aber ja nich davon abhalten, euch da trotzdem zu treffen und zu  fahrn!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de




PS: Wer noch n bischen schaufeln möchte, Maik und die BMX- Kollegen werden sicherlich auch am Bahnbau weiterarbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B_D (11. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mal hier sehr großes Lob aussprechen !
Ich war gestern mit meinem Sohn (10 Jahre) mal wieder nach sehr sehr langer Zeit in Zeven auf der MTB und auch BMX Strecke.

Saubere Route und klasse in Schuß! Das kenne ich aus der Vergangenheit (war vor 10-12 Jahre sehr aktiver Mountainbiker)
anders ... damals war die Strecke doch recht langsam und von diversen MotoCrosser mehr kaputt gefahren ...

Also, wir werden öfter mal jetzt nach Zeven uns aufmachen.
Anbei ein Foto von meinem Kleinen auf einem Eurer kleinen Gimmiks ;-)


----------



## Funsports_Z (11. April 2011)

B_D schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> möchte mal hier sehr großes Lob aussprechen !
> Ich war gestern mit meinem Sohn (10 Jahre) mal wieder nach sehr sehr langer Zeit in Zeven auf der MTB und auch BMX Strecke.
> ...



Danke!, schön das es euch so gefallen hat und wir werden weiter dran arbeiten, versprochen; die "Rindenmulchzeiten" kennen ja noch so einge von "uns", die sind ja zum Glück vorbei und sollten es auch sein, wenn da weiterhin ordentlich gefahrn wird!

Erlaub mir noch n comment zu deinem Junior:
Schönes Bild!, schönes Ding und Tophaltungsnoten in der B-note! Sauber!

aber bitte, das nä mal schraubt bitte die Pegs ab, bei uns herrscht nich ganz ohne Grund (Hängenbleiben usw.) "Peg- verbot" auf beiden Strecken!

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (13. April 2011)

Der Kollege B_D macht nicht nur richtig schöne Action- fotos.

Aspe in 3D!!!!! wow

http://www.360bilder.de/html/vr_funsport.htm

Danke dafür, echt schön Da fehlt eigentlich nur noch die Ansage "Riders get ready!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. April 2011)

Am kommenden Sa geht's wieder weiter in Aspe:

Also Männer, es wartet wieder n "Berg" Arbeit auf uns:






Das soll die neue "Ostkurve" werden, so in etwa 3mtr hoch. Und die haben die "halbe" Autobahn bei uns abgeladen.

Wir helfen natürlich wieder unseren BMX- Kollegen beim Bahnausbau! Ehrensache!

Der Plan oder Maik's Plan für Sa diesma:

"Der zweite und vorerst letzte offizielle Arbeitseinsatz vor dem Saisonstart 2011 an der BMX-Bahn in Zeven-Aspe ist auf den 16. April datiert!

Bitte möglichst freihalten und Schubkarren, Spaten, Schaufeln im Gepäck haben!

Wir wollen um 9 Uhr starten! (bei mir wirds so 11 und wieder wie letztes mal, wie man Zeit hat)

Programm:

Hauptziele: 

Neuen Streckenabschnitt inklusive Fertigstellung 3te Kurve

Verbreiterung der jetzigen Startgeraden

Aufräumen des Platzes hinter dem neuen Starthügel  Knüppelwall fertig und sauber bauen"

Also, wir würden (und auch ich mich) uns sehr freun, wenn am kommenden Sa auch wieder n pa MTB- Kollegen mit Schaufel tatkräftig mit von der Partie sind.

Spaß und Verpflegung gibs wieder gratis und ich werd mir auch wieder Bikes einpacken; ma schaun was hinterher noch geht. Auf jeden Fall hab ich für hinterher schon ne "Verabredung" für n pa Oldschool Runden und noch ne Bunkertrail- Führung. Schaun mer ma.

Danke euch schonma

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Hobb (14. April 2011)

moin,
bei mir kollidieren da leider zwei schöne Termine. Ich habe schon vor ein paar Wochen fürs Mopedtreffen zugesagt und werde in den Solling tuckern.

Näxtmal wieder, gibt sicher noch mehr zu buddeln.

Viel Spaß beim "kurven"

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. April 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> bei mir kollidieren da leider zwei schöne Termine. Ich habe schon vor ein paar Wochen fürs Mopedtreffen zugesagt und werde in den Solling tuckern.
> 
> Näxtmal wieder, gibt sicher noch mehr zu buddeln.
> ...



wie gesagt, der "vorerst (oder vielleicht besser vorläufig, wir kennen ja unsren Kollegen) letzte Arbeitseinsatz", weiß Bescheid

viel Spaß mit die Mopeds

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Hobb (18. April 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> wie gesagt, der "vorerst (oder vielleicht besser vorläufig, wir kennen ja unsren Kollegen) letzte Arbeitseinsatz", weiß Bescheid
> *Jaa jaa. Irgendwas ist immer (zu tun) *
> 
> viel Spaß mit die Mopeds
> ...


 

Bis bald im Wald
ralf


----------



## Funsports_Z (18. April 2011)

Jepp!!!!! Sa war wieder ganz großes Kino Wahnsinn!!!!!!

..die MTBler hatten

                                                                              am Sa auch schon sichtlich ihren Spaß mit dem neuen Track- Layout!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Danke Jungs, das ihr mitgeholfen habt!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wieder ne tolle Aktion, der Sa!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













aber jetzt, nachdem wir soweit sind, konzentrieren wir uns erstma wieder auf das Wichtigste(!), das Biken!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Hobb (18. April 2011)

... ich erkenn das gar nich wieder. ist das Aspe?


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. April 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> ... ich erkenn das gar nich wieder. ist das Aspe?



Ja, tatsächlich. Maik und ich standen/saßen da zum Schluß so gegen 19.30 noch aufm (Start-) Container mit Junior Ray und konntens auch irgentwie (noch) nich wirklich fassen ( was 20-30 Leute und 2 Baumaschinen so an einem Tag "anrichten"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 können).

Das waren wieder gut 25 to die wieder verarbeitet wurden; die neuen Hindernisse haben dieselbe Höhe wie der alte Starthügel und die "Steilkurve" is natürlich mächtig heftig; Leuten mit Höhenangst rate ich dringend davon ab, da am Rand hochzusteigen.







Wie ich schon sagte: Wahnsinn!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (21. April 2011)

*.MTB- Training und Treffen kommender Sa.*

  wieder wie gehabt ab 14.00 in Aspe bei den Hütten.  Endlich ma wieder  farn!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Twinkie (22. April 2011)

Hammer! Man kann ja nun wirklich langsam von "ANLAGE" sprechen!!!! 

360° Sicht ist ja mal richtig cool!!! Hattet ihr den Streetview-Wagen da? 

Das hintere Häuschen ist ja weg....ist es tot um eine Catering-Landschaft entstehen zu lassen? Oder nur abgebaut um es neu zu platzieren?


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. April 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Hammer! Man kann ja nun wirklich langsam von "ANLAGE" sprechen!!!!
> 
> 360° Sicht ist ja mal richtig cool!!! Hattet ihr den Streetview-Wagen da?
> 
> ...



Alles noch da!!!!!! und wenn, baun wir uns da ne Oldschool Lounge mit Whirlpool (für die müden, alten Knochen)



 

 
wir hätten selbst nicht gedacht, das wir sie in einem Stück versetzen können, aber solide "Pio"- Arbeit von damals, sei dank. Habn nich gelitten und stehen jetzt am alten Starthügel.

Gruß & happy easter für alle die ich morgen nich seh

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. April 2011)

......da ich am gestrigen Sa ein wenig Zeit hatte:

Kleine Freerider- "Osterbastellei" (für Twinkie und Dörty)









Sie steht hinter der großen Gap; die wohl  "spaßigste" Abfolge: Oben  über die Kante mit Tempo flach "drüberollen" ohne abdrücken, dann n "Drop ins  Flat" an der Großen und zum Schluß mit nem "Tail- Whip" über die "Anfänger"- Gap  in die Kurve

 Viel Spaß damit!!!!!!!, frohe Ostern noch allen und wir sehen uns dann beim  MTB  nä Sa wieder in Aspe zum regulären "letzter Sa im Monat Treffen/ Training". 

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


PS: Wenn ihr das neue BMX- Layout fahrn wollt > erstma langsam drüberrollen!!!!!!!!! und sich an den neuen Racetrack- Belag gewöhnen! Der is nämlich echt s..schnell!!!!! was schon wieder zu nem Unfall führte; also erstma ganz entspannt!!!!


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. April 2011)

*..MTB am Sa: Kurz nochma*

  .die Erinnerung, das wir uns dann morgen wie gehabt ab 14.00 in Aspe  zum  regulären letzter Sa im Monat Treffen/ Training treffen.


Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Hobb (29. April 2011)

moin,
hoffentlich nix Schlimmeres passiert?

Zeven ist mir im Moment 'n büschen weit weg. 

Viel Spaß morgen und weiterhin und überhaupt, und bis die Tage.


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. Mai 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Das hintere Häuschen ist ja weg....ist es tot um eine Catering-Landschaft entstehen zu lassen? Oder nur abgebaut um es neu zu platzieren?








Links BMX, rechts Mtbler- Hütte


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. Mai 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> hoffentlich nix Schlimmeres passiert?


 
Moin Ralf,

leider doch ma wieder, Schulter + Schlüsselbein + diverses = Notaufnahme

Ich habs ja wohl hoffentlich schon mehr als eindringlich angesprochen (und das haben wir bei uns vorletzten Sa auch schon gemacht); jeder der auf der Bahn da jetzt richtig "angast", muß sich im Klaren sein!, das er da jetz auf nem professionellen Racetrack nach aktuellem Wettkampfstandard unterwegs is, der nur wenig bis überhaupt keine Fahrfehler bei hohem Tempo verzeiht! Und volle Schutzkleidung incl. Protektorengerümpel is dafür jetzt wirklich angebracht!

(Aber: Locker drüber*rollen* geht immer(noch) problemlos!!!!)



Hobb schrieb:


> Zeven ist mir im Moment 'n büschen weit weg.
> 
> >>> Ach
> 
> Viel Spaß morgen und weiterhin und überhaupt, und bis die Tage.



Hatten wir, danke, bis demnächst

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. Mai 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Hatten wir, danke



*.N schöner Sa nachmittach.*

                                                                               ..beim MTB. Die Kollegen aus Cuxhaven samt Nachwuchs waren mal wieder zu besuch 












 Danke an Heiko für die Bilder, 

schön das ihr da wart, hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Zum Schluß noch was Offizielles: Liebe Leudde, wenn ihr da die große  Gap- Rampe mitten in den Weg, stellt, weil ihr meint das geht vielleicht  besser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   , dann stellt ihr sie hinterher nachem Springen gefälligst wieder zurück!!!!!

 Da fahrn nämlich auch kids durch und die Kollegen vom Nightride finden das vielleicht auch nicht so unterhaltsam wie ihr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmmey (2. Mai 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Liebe Leudde, wenn ihr da die große  Gap- Rampe mitten in den Weg, stellt, weil ihr meint das geht vielleicht  besser   , dann stellt ihr sie hinterher nachem Springen gefälligst wieder zurück!!!!!



Alles festketten oder einbetonieren  Ist die Osterbastellei schon wieder von uns gegangen oder hatte ich gestern einen Tunnelblick?


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. Mai 2011)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Alles einbetonieren



Jepp!, das werden wir ggf auch machen, wenn's denn nich anders geht!



Timmmey schrieb:


> Ist die Osterbastellei schon wieder von uns gegangen oder hatte ich gestern einen Tunnelblick?



nee, sie hat uns leider schon wieder verlassen, ging mir aber auch so in der 1ten runde; war aber wohl weniger Vandale; eher der etwas zu morsche, zerbröselte Baumstumpf, an dem sie verschraubt war.

Auf zum nä Versuch für die kleine Gap; demnächst in diesem Programm.


----------



## Funsports_Z (4. Mai 2011)

So langsam, und nachdem ich schon von mehreren gefragt wurde, müssen wir auch ma über Termine für dieses Jahr sprechen (das is wohl igentwie in dem ganzen Umbau/Forstaktion/was auch immer Wahnsinn untergegangen):

Wir planen natürlich auch für dieses Jahr wieder das MTB- Fahrtechnikseminar zusammen mit dem Konrad und dem Team Kona Power Flower bei uns auszurichten!

Wir haben bisher noch keinen gemeinsamen Termin festlegen können; auch bei den Damen stand einiges an und der einzig greifbare Termin im Bereich Mai/juni wäre der 07.05.11 gewesn; aber da stand schon die MTB *Böhmewald Challenge *( http://www.bmc-soltau.de/tn-infos.php) in Soltau fest; und es muß nicht sein, wenn "echte" MTB- Events im Norden eh so spärlich gesäht sind, das dann an einem tag gleich 2 Sachen stattfinden.

Daher vertagen wir uns damit in den Herbst und was da noch stattfindet, kann sich der "aufmerksame Leser (oder Leserin)" schon denken.

Zum Aktuellen:

Grad mal noch n Monat bis zu unserem






und danach gehts in die "verdiente" "Sommerpause"

Wir freun uns wenn ihr am 4./5. wieder unsre Gäste in Zeven seid.

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (13. Mai 2011)

*kommender Sa MTB in Aspe.*

  nachdem wir den BMX- Kollegen morgens (siehe weiter unten) geholfen haben  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...ist dann wie gehabt ab 14.00 in Aspe reguläres MTB- Training/  Treffen.

Unser lieber Maik hat sich für morgens wieder ein nettes, kleines "Fitness- Programm" einfallen lassen:

"am Samstag treffen wir uns um 9 Uhr zum kleinen Arbeitseinsatz! Alle die  Zeit finden, können gerne helfenSchubkarre und Schaufel erwünscht!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Die BMX-Bahn soll u.a. komplett vom Unkraut befreit werden und der Belag soll  optimiert werdenschön wäre, wenn wir in den nächsten Tagen noch ein wenig Regen  zur Unterstützung bekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
 danach am Samstag ab 14 Uhr  16 Uhr Training! Anschließend hat die Pizzeria  San Marco uns ein paar Leckereien versprochen, d.h. wir werden den Grill  anschmeissen! Getränke sind selbst ausreichend mitzubringen."

Also Männer, ein wenig (Aufwärm-) Arbeit, und spätestens ab 14.00 Biken auf beiden Strecken.
Und dann amtlich futtern
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Auch wie gehabt, jeder kommt, wie er Zeit hat.

Danke euch schonma

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. Mai 2011)

..am letzten WE sind die letzten Arbeiten an der Bahn fÃ¼rs Oldschool- meeting dann erfolgreich abgeschlossen worden. Es kann losgehen! Wir freuen uns drauf!

Kurz noch unsre offizielle "Pressemitteilung" mit weiteren/ den letzten Infos zur Veranstaltung:

*Wie in den vergangenen beiden Jahren veranstaltet der  Funsports Zeven e.V. erneut ein BMX-Event in Zeven.

Wegen der groÃen Teilnahme der letzten beiden  Veranstaltungen erstreckt es sich diesmal Ã¼ber zwei Tage.* *

Hierzu werden wie bereits auch in 2009 und 2010  oldschool BMX-Fans und auch Fahrer aus den 80âern den  Weg aus dem gesamten Bundesgebiet in die Stadt am Walde  machen.* *

Am Samstag, dem 4. Juni ab 12 Uhr findet eine oldschool  bike show in dem Saal des Bowl Inn * *am Campingplatz Sonnenkamp statt. Parallel gibt es einen  Freestyle BMX  Contest auf den Rampen * *des Vereines an dem outdoor-Areal am Sonnenkamp.   Ebenfalls wird, neben diversen Gimmicks, eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt in Richtung Innenstadt gemacht.* 

Am Abend wird es auf dem Saal eine kleine Party geben, welche zur Einstimmung auf das BMX-Rennen in Zeven-Aspe  an der Industriestrasse auf der vereinseigenen BMX-Bahn am Sonntag, dem 5.06. ab 11 Uhr,  dienen soll. 

Dort startet es mit dem Einschreiben der BMX-Racer ab 11 Uhr. In allen  Altersklassen wird angeboten ein BMX-Rennen mitzufahren. **Voraussetzung sind ein Helm, Handschuhe, lange Kleidung  und ein kleines Startgeld, welches erhoben wird. 

Parallel werden auch Hochsprung- und  Showsprungwettbewerbe, dem Publikum prÃ¤sentiert.* *

Moderiert werden die spannenden RennlÃ¤ufe vom  bekanntesten Sprecher im Bundesgebiet, Thorsten Schroth, aus der bundesdeutschen BMX-Hochburg  Weiterstadt.* *

Weitere Infos bis zur Veranstaltung unter www.funsports-zeven.de  !


*GruÃ

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de

* Das wird ne echt harte Nummer, das sind Ã¼bern km im Stehen aufm BMX.
*
*


----------



## Stronglight (17. Mai 2011)

dann füllt die Jungs am Samstag mal schön ab damit ich am Sonntag 'ne Chance habe!! wird sicher wieder viel Spaß machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (19. Mai 2011)

Stronglight schrieb:


> dann füllt die Jungs am Samstag mal schön ab damit ich am Sonntag 'ne Chance habe!! wird sicher wieder viel Spaß machen!



Dafür habn wir ja am Sa noch n "xtra- Trainingslauf" mit dem "Run" in die Innenstadt.

Wir sehn uns am So


----------



## Timmmey (24. Mai 2011)

Oh ha! Sehr cool! 
Wo steht das Geschütz denn (Bunker Nr.)? Kenne die Strecke zwar aber das kann ich grade nicht zuordnen.

Konntet ihr euch mit den Herrschaften von der Forstverwaltung einigen oder steht das Ganze auf gut Glück?


----------



## LiF (25. Mai 2011)

Hi Ho...
Wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann, werde ich am Samstag Nachmittag mal vorbei schauen und das MTB mal durch den Wald treten


----------



## Funsports_Z (27. Mai 2011)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Oh ha! Sehr cool!
> Wo steht das Geschütz denn (Bunker Nr.)? Kenne die Strecke zwar aber das kann ich grade nicht zuordnen.
> 
> Konntet ihr euch mit den Herrschaften von der Forstverwaltung einigen oder steht das Ganze auf gut Glück?



Solange wir hauptsächlich in "unseren" Bunkern "arbeiten"/"bleiben" und nicht direkt im "Forst/Sichtbereich" ist das wohl in Ordnung. Eine inoffizielle Verlautbarung in der richtung gab es mal.

Aber das is natürlich ein toller Einstand....

.....was unsere neuen MTB Vereinskollegen da im Bunker 6 gebaut  haben!!!!!!!!!!! 







 die Abfahrtseite








Am Bunker 5 wurde auch viel Arbeit investiert um die Harvesterbodenwellen in der  Steilanfahrt auszubügeln!

 Und dann enstand noch wieder die schon vielfach gewünschte "Anfänger"- gap/  rampe hinter der 3







 Danke euch für die Arbeit!  Super!!!!!! 

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de

PS: Danke auch an denjenigen (ich denke es war ma wieder hendrik), der da unter der Woche ma eben mit der Sense dem wieder wachsenden Bärenzeugs zu leibe gerückt is.


----------



## Funsports_Z (27. Mai 2011)

LiF schrieb:


> Hi Ho...
> Wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann, werde ich am Samstag Nachmittag mal vorbei schauen und das MTB mal durch den Wald treten



Probiers ma aus 

Am kommenden Sa is kein offizielles  MTB- Treffen, weil ich nicht vorort sein kann; was  euch ja, wie immer, nich davon abhalten soll, da n pa Runden zu drehn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## essential (28. Mai 2011)

moin,

ist die bmxbahn bei euch heute oder morgen befahrbar ? würden dann aus bremen mal vorbeischauen.

mfg


----------



## Funsports_Z (28. Mai 2011)

essential schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ist die bmxbahn bei euch heute oder morgen befahrbar ? würden dann aus bremen mal vorbeischauen.
> 
> mfg



moin, moin

sorry, das ich mich jetz erst meld

sie ist grundsätzlich immer befahrbar (wir sehen immer zu, das sie nach nem neuen Bauabschnitt fahrbar ist); ihr könnt da gerne jederzeit, natürlich auf eigene Gefahr, fahren!

Viel Spaß

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## essential (28. Mai 2011)

kannst du mir mal nen link zu einer, falls ihr das habt, anfahrtsszizze mailen ? 
oder beschreiben wie wir das in zeven finden.
wäre dir dankbar 

mfg


----------



## Funsports_Z (30. Mai 2011)

essential schrieb:


> kannst du mir mal nen link zu einer, falls ihr das habt, anfahrtsszizze mailen ?
> oder beschreiben wie wir das in zeven finden.
> wäre dir dankbar
> 
> mfg



Maik hatte ja auch schon dazu gemählt; ansonsten, nochmal für alle und auch fürs Oldschool Meeting, steht die Anfahrtbeschreibung hier im thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5436588&postcount=10

wer sich das auffer Karte ansehen will:

http://gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=khcdrixbqwkhqvgg

der GPS- track MTB und da kann man auch gleich ne Routenplanung machen.

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. Juni 2011)

*â¦MTB Parcour aktuellâ¦*

                                                                               â¦.wir âwarnenâ vor âNorthshoresâ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  die in letzter Zeit immer hÃ¤ufiger auftreten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  dank unserer fleiÃigen Kollegen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

Die S- Kurve in der 12 wurde wieder instandgesetzt


 


 und ein  highlight is sicherlich dieses Teil am Ende der 12


 


 Tolle Arbeit!!!!!!!!!


und dann gibt es endlich ein Video

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0JNdUgQO7k"]YouTube        - âªMTB Bahn Zeven Aspeâ¬â[/nomedia]

Danke Sascha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





GruÃ

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (6. Juni 2011)

YEAH...wie geil ist das denn! SUPER!


----------



## Funsports_Z (8. Juni 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> YEAH...wie geil ist das denn! SUPER!





demnächst ma fahrn


----------



## Funsports_Z (8. Juni 2011)

Kurz vorab ein "Appetizer" vom Oldschool- Wochenende


Soviel vorab, es war mal wieder klasse!!!! Ein ausführlicherer Bericht folgt demnächst in diesem Programm und reichlich Bilder sind schon in unserem Blog und auch schon in meinem Album.

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.
& BMX Support

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. Juni 2011)

Da hat mir unsere Lokalpresse doch schon die Arbeit abgenommen:






Dem is nix hinzuzufügen, außer ein großes, fettes Dankeschön allen (und special thanks to Schrotti für die Kult- Moderation), die zum Gelingen der Veranstaltung beigetragen haben!!!!.....und wie immer "nach Zeven...is vor Zeven!"

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.
& BMX Support

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. Juni 2011)

Und noch ne Galerie vom Oldschool Meeting

http://www.bmxkeller.de/bmx-zeven/


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. Juni 2011)

*Letzter-Sa-im-Monat-BMX-und-MTB-Vereins-Treffen/Training.*

                                                                               nachdem die letzten Wochenenden (Umbaumaßnahmen, Oldschool Meeting, unser Besuch in  Winterberg, usw, usw..) gut überstanden sind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   haben wir beschlossen, die ja schon gute Tradition des  Letzter-Sa-im-Monat-BMX-und-MTB-Vereins-Treffen/Training am kommenden  Sa wiederaufleben zu lassen, wozu auch Nichtmitglieder herzlich  eingeladen sind! 

Los gehts beim MTB ab 15.00 Uhr in Aspe bei den Hütten  und die BMX- Kollegen wollen dann um 16.00 Uhr  noch ein Training abhalten. Ansonsten wie gehabt:  Fahren, klönen,  usw., eben spaßhaben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mit wie immer, open end.

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.
& BMX Support

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Timmmey (29. Juni 2011)

Hey!

Waren gestern in Aspe unterwegs... da hat ein Ar*** wieder eine Runde mit einem Quad (Reifenspuren + Radstand sehen so aus) auf dem Parcours gedreht. Hat an ein paar Stellen den Weg gut umgepflügt 
Wenigstens ein Gutes hat es- die Seitenstreifen von den Wegen sind jetzt frei von Gras 
...also: Augen auf.


----------



## Funsports_Z (30. Juni 2011)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Waren gestern in Aspe unterwegs... da hat ein Ar*** wieder eine Runde mit einem Quad (Reifenspuren + Radstand sehen so aus) auf dem Parcours gedreht. Hat an ein paar Stellen den Weg gut umgepflügt
> Wenigstens ein Gutes hat es- die Seitenstreifen von den Wegen sind jetzt frei von Gras
> ...also: Augen auf.



Hi Tim,

danke dir habs grad in der "Maik- mail" gelesen; dachte eigentlich, aus der Nummer sind wir so langsam raus, aber was verstehn die Leute an dem Wort "unmotorisiert" eigentlich nich . Schaun mer ma, was wir uns da einfallen lassen werden. 


Gruß

Jan

PS: Und du hast natürlich recht, ein wenig Freischneiden wär/war nach dem Wetter schon dran

PS2: Hoffentlich hat er nich den schönen, neuen kleinen Anlieger hinter der 6 plattgemacht


----------



## Funsports_Z (30. Juni 2011)

Und noch gaaannz wichtich 

*MITGLIEDSANTRAG*

                                                                               kann jetzt auch auf unserer homepage runtergeladen werden!!!
 unter SEITEN !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  rechts!!!

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.
& BMX Support

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmmey (30. Juni 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Hi Tim,
> PS2: Hoffentlich hat er nich den schönen, neuen kleinen Anlieger hinter der 6 plattgemacht



Danke, Danke  Den haben wir dahin geschaufelt/ gezimmert, damit man den Schwung aus der Abfahrt besser mitnehmen kann. 

...steht aber noch alles. Wie es scheint ging die Quadtour erst weiter hinten los. Dann aber das volle Programm mit allen Bunkern + Abfahrten mit blockierten Reifen.


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. Juli 2011)

Timmmey schrieb:


> ....Abfahrten mit blockierten Reifen.


 (gerechte Strafe, dafür ausgelacht zu werden
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



Timmmey schrieb:


> Danke, Danke  Den haben wir dahin geschaufelt/ gezimmert, damit man den Schwung aus der Abfahrt besser mitnehmen kann.



Da machen wir doch glatt ma n Bild von.....(und von dem, was da noch so neu entstanden is)























Saubere Arbeit!!!!!!

 Und es gibt noch mehr Erfreuliches zu berichten:

Wir dachten schon, wir müßten das, auch für dieses Jahr geplante *MTB-  Fahrtechnik- Seminar *mit dem Team *KONA POWER  FLOWER* endgültig absagen, nachdem sich ein Teammitglied einer OP  unterziehen mußte (Gute Besserung Anja!!!!!! auch von dieser Stelle  ). 

Aber  nun haben sie einen"adäqaten" Ersatz gefunden, der einspringt,  und wir freuen  uns *KONA POWER FLOWER*  am WE 27./28.08.11 wieder bei uns im  Wald begrüßen zu können!!!!!!!!  

Und der Konrad is natürlich auch wieder mit  von der Partie. 

 Die Details samt Plakat folgen in der nä Wo und dann sind wir am Start!

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.
& BMX Support

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de

PS: Kleines "Angebot" an die "Buddler"; am kommenden Sa gehts beim BMX- Bahnausbau weiter.


----------



## Funsports_Z (5. Juli 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> PS: Kleines "Angebot" an die "Buddler"; am kommenden Sa gehts beim BMX- Bahnausbau weiter.



Gebuddelt wurde nich mehr soviel; aber dafür haben wir wahrscheinlich sämtliche, nicht mehr benötigten Steinplatten im Umkreis von 20-30 km für den neuen Starthügel zusammengetragen.  






"Funsports Zeven- Bollerwagen- Tour", am Steuer der BMX- Nachwuchs.


 und danach nochma kurz mit der Motosense in den Bunkertrail. Der Chickenway-  Auftstieg am ersten Bunker ist wieder frei und damit das auch so bleibt,
 solltet ihr auch da (hin und) wieder (wie auch hinten bei der 5 und 6)  nen   Trail reinfahrn; auch wenn die überarbeiteten, steilen Anstiege jetzt besser  gehen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Die Leute, die auf die Steilen nicht raufkommen, werdens euch danken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.
& BMX Support

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Timmmey (5. Juli 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> PS: Kleines "Angebot" an die "Buddler"; am kommenden Sa gehts beim BMX- Bahnausbau weiter.



Da war ich nicht im Lande. Die nächsten Bauaktionen auf dem Parcour sind von unserer Seite aber schon geplant. Es gibt noch ein paar Kurven, Bunker etc. die nach Ausbau schreien  (Baumstumpf in der Abfahrt, Mini-Kicker erhöhen/Winkel anpassen + gefühlte 20 weitere Stellen)

Müssen jetzt nur erstmal wieder Motivation und Material in Palettenform sammeln.


----------



## Balibiker (5. Juli 2011)

Mannomann ... das sieht ja alles klasse aus, was ihr da in den Wald gezimmert habt. Sobald ich aus dem Urlaub bin, will ich das abrocken!!!

Viele Grüße.... Jürgen


----------



## Funsports_Z (7. Juli 2011)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Da war ich nicht im Lande. Die nächsten Bauaktionen auf dem Parcour sind von unserer Seite aber schon geplant. Es gibt noch ein paar Kurven, Bunker etc. die nach Ausbau schreien  (Baumstumpf in der Abfahrt, Mini-Kicker erhöhen/Winkel anpassen + gefühlte 20 weitere Stellen)
> 
> Müssen jetzt nur erstmal wieder Motivation und Material in Palettenform sammeln.



"gefühlte 20 weitere Stellen", gut gesagt, hebt auch noch n büschen Motivation für das letzte "echte" "Großprojekt" da im Wald auf; die schon lange anstehende Freilegung/ Einbindung des 20ten Bunkers, die demnächst losgehen soll, nachdem die Motosense jetz auch wieder einsatzbereit is, und wofür wir auch noch gut Helfer gebrauchen können.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (7. Juli 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> [...], und wofür wir auch noch gut Helfer gebrauchen können.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Jan


ja hier, ich! Sag beizeiten an!


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. Juli 2011)

*kommender Sa MTB in Aspe.*

  .. is dann wie gehabt, auch jetzt ab 15.00,  in Aspe reguläres  MTB-  Training/ Treffen.

 Ich würde dann auch ganz gerne mit euch einen Samstags- Termin für die Aktion  Freilegung 20ter Bunker abstimmen, das wir möglichst Viele dann vorort  sind; je mehr desto besser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  und  wir können ihn dann vielleicht gleich noch fahrn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wer jetz Sa keine Zeit hat und dabei sein will, reicht bitte  Terminvorschläge über die Infomail oder PN im IBC ein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke euch

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.
& BMX Support

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## mephdrac (16. Juli 2011)

Hi,

wie sieht es denn mit dem Fahrtechnikseminar am 27./28.8. aus? Steht schon genaueres fest? Wann, wie und wo kann ich mich anmelden.


----------



## Timmmey (18. Juli 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Wer jetz Sa keine Zeit hat und dabei sein will, reicht bitte  Terminvorschläge über die Infomail oder PN im IBC ein.



Gab´s ein Ergebnis wegen dem Termin? Wenn es der nächste Samstag wird, versuche ich mir den weitestgehend freizuhalten.


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. Juli 2011)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Gab´s ein Ergebnis wegen dem Termin? Wenn es der nächste Samstag wird, versuche ich mir den weitestgehend freizuhalten.



Hab nochma rundgemehlt; Ergebnis gibs spätestens heut abend.


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. Juli 2011)

mephdrac schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie sieht es denn mit dem Fahrtechnikseminar am 27./28.8. aus? Steht schon genaueres fest? Wann, wie und wo kann ich mich anmelden.



Hi,

ja, Genaueres steht natürlich schon fest; ich warte eigentlich nur noch auf das Plakat, banner, usw. bevor es hier richtig losgeht, aber es ist eigentlich alles wie gehabt:

Anmeldung wie gehabt über:

[email protected]

wie gesagt eigentlich:

Bei der Anmeldung bitte Wunschtermin *27. *oder *28.* sowie Wunschseminar "*basic*" (das ist der Grundlagenkurs, wie beim letzten Mal) oder "*next level*" (für "fortgeschrittene") oder "*freeride*" (Grundlagen) angeben.

Die weitere Planung sieht dann so aus (wobei da sind wir flexibel):

Die Mädelz wären bei entsprechender Teilnehmerzahl an beiden Tage vorort und für den *27.* wäre dann erstmal das* basicseminar* geplant; der *28. *ist als Ausweich-/Zusatztermin gedacht, an dem je nach Interessenlage *basic*, *next level* und/oder "*freeride*" (Grundlagen) gemacht werden könnte, nachdem wir ja auch schon so einiges dafür gebaut haben und die BMX-Bahn mit den Hindernissen ja auch schon n "ausgewachsener Pump-track"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 geworden is.

Soweit erstmal

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.
& BMX Support

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. Juli 2011)

....eigentlich wollten wir gestern abend ja nur ganz entspannt  n büschen fahrn  ,  aber dann kam Tim mit Handbagger, Axt und Motivation vorbei und so enstand  dann der untere Anlieger hinter der 2, der obere folgt


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. Juli 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> ja hier, ich! Sag beizeiten an!



*am kommenden Sa MTB Parcour Aktion Freilegung 20ter Bunker*

                                                                               ..ab 11.00 Uhr soll dann endlich die schon  lange anstehende Freilegung/ Einbindung des 20ten Bunkers in unsere MTB-  Strecke in Aspe starten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wir können jede helfende Hand gut gebrauchen! (und später kommen is auch kein Problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ); und wer hat, bringt allerlei Nützliches wie zB Handbagger,  Harken, Rechen, Heckenschere, Kettensäge, Axt, Beil, Sense, Rasenmäher,  usw. usw. mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ; ansonsten haben wir ja auch noch einiges im Bestand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Um eine kleine Verpflegung kümmern wir uns. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, wir sehn uns Sa in Aspe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.
& BMX Support

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


PS: Wer hinterher noch Lust auf fahrn hat bringt auch n Bike mit


----------



## Funsports_Z (21. Juli 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> ... ich warte eigentlich nur noch auf das Plakat, banner, usw....



Da isses doch 







die restlichen Details folgen wieder im xtra- Thread, aber jetzt gehen wir erstmal (am Sa) buddeln


Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.
& BMX Support

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Timmmey (21. Juli 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> die restlichen Details folgen wieder im xtra- Thread, aber jetzt gehen wir erstmal (am Sa) buddeln


Eine Übersicht über den Inhalt der einzelnen Seminare wäre gut. Könnte jetzt spontan nicht sagen wo ich richtig aufgehoben wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (22. Juli 2011)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Eine Übersicht über den Inhalt der einzelnen Seminare wäre gut. Könnte jetzt spontan nicht sagen wo ich richtig aufgehoben wäre.



na bei den frauen!


----------



## Funsports_Z (25. Juli 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> ..ab 11.00 Uhr soll dann endlich die schon  lange anstehende Freilegung/ Einbindung des 20ten Bunkers in unsere MTB-  Strecke in Aspe starten.



.....Der Anfang is gemacht, nachdem wir letzten Sa beim  MTB dann doch ein wenig "unterbesetzt"  waren, haben wir uns erstmal die Zeit genommen, die vorderen Anlieger  fertigzustellen.....









...und anschließend mit viel "Muße"  diesen "Flow-Trail"  als Anbindung  für den 20ten Bunker "ausgehoben"/"freigeräumt"





















Es hat uns "sichtlich" Spaß gemacht und die Nummer wird bestimmt lustich, denn es geht mit "Vollgas" von der 7 runter in den Tail.

und die Fortsetzung is geplant

 Die nächten Schritte:

 - den Trail noch ein wenig abrunden
 -  die 20 freischneiden
 - und die Anbindung an die alte 8

Wir geben Bescheid, wenn's weiter geht

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (26. Juli 2011)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Eine Ãbersicht Ã¼ber den Inhalt der einzelnen Seminare wÃ¤re gut. KÃ¶nnte jetzt spontan nicht sagen wo ich richtig aufgehoben wÃ¤re.



Los geht's (ganz offiziell):

*MTB- Fahrtechnikseminar vom Team Kona Power Flower *
*in Zusammenarbeit mit Konrad Lange, Leistungsdiagnostik und Funsports  Zeven e.V.*
*


*


*Ort:*  Das Seminar findet wieder  in Zeven-Aspe auf dem  MTB-Parcours des Vereins ÂFunsport Zeven e.V.Â statt.

*Termin:
*
*27. und 28.08.2011    * genaue Anfangszeiten legen wir fest,  wenn wir wissen, wieviele Kurse wir machen.

*Angebotene Kurse/ Inhalte:
*
*Basic/ Grundlagen: *Grundposition auf dem Bike,  Kurventechnik, Bremsen, Balance, richtiges Schalten, kleine Hindernisse  Ã¼berwinden

*Next Level / Fortgeschrittene:* Kurzes Wiederholen der  Inhalte des AnfÃ¤ngerkurses, um uns ein Bild Ã¼ber euer FahrkÃ¶nnen zu verschaffen.  Dann Grundlagen: Linienwahl, Manuel, Ãberwinden von Hindernissen im GelÃ¤nde

*Freeride/ Grundlagen: *Grundlagen fÃ¼r den Bikepark-  Besuch

 Je nach Teilnehmer/innen Zahl, besteht auch die MÃ¶glichkeit ein*  Ladies only Seminar* zu machen.

Bei der Anmeldung bitte "Wunschtermin" 27. oder 28. sowie Wunschseminar  "basic"  oder "next level" oder "freeride"  angeben.

 Die weitere Planung sieht dann so aus :
 Die MÃ¤delz sind bei entsprechender Teilnehmerzahl an beiden Tage vorort und  fÃ¼r den* 27.* wÃ¤re dann ersteinmal das*  basic-seminar* geplant; der *28.* ist als  Ausweich-/Zusatztermin gedacht, an dem je nach Interessenlage basic, next level  und/oder "freeride" gemacht werden kÃ¶nnte.

 Das kÃ¶nnen wir aber auch kurzfristig, je nachdem wieviele Interessenten sich  fÃ¼r welches Seminar entscheiden, noch vorort entscheiden.

*Ziel der Kurse:* Biken mit mehr FahrspaÃ, mehr Kontrolle und  Erweiterung des individuellen FahrkÃ¶nnens.

 Es unterrichten grundsÃ¤tzlich zwei sehr erfahrenen Trainerinnen, dadurch  kÃ¶nnen wir individuell auf die Teilnehmer/innen eingehen, sodass niemand Ã¼ber-  oder unterfordert wird.

 Pro Kurs: 6 â 12 Teilnehmer/innen
 Kursdauer: 4 Std., das heiÃt, wir kÃ¶nnten an einem Tag 2 Kurse  durchfÃ¼hren.

 Fotos von einem Fahrtechnikseminar unter:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=110042&id=19670280347 oder
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=110045&id=19670280347  oder
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/32010

Preis pro Kurs/Teilnehmer/in: 60,âÂ
 Die Abwicklung mit Anmeldung und Bezahlung Ã¼bernimmt Konrad Lange. Der  Anmeldeschluss ist der 10. August.

 Diplom Sportwissenschaftler Konrad Lange
leistungsdiagnostik.dediagnostik  | beratung | training
im Sport des dritten Jahrtausends
Richtweg 4 | 27412  Kirchtimkefon +49 (0)4289.40 06 22fax +49 (0)4289.40 06 23
mob +49 (0)176.96  22 52 66
web: www.leistungsdiagnostik.de
E-Mail:  [email protected]

AusrÃ¼stung: FunktionstÃ¼chtiges Bike, Helm,auÃerdem:
AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r  AnfÃ¤nger: Handschuhe, Knieschoner und Flatpedals.

Wenn ihr selber nicht  ausreichend AusrÃ¼stung habt, teilt uns dieses mÃ¶glichst vorher mit, dann kÃ¶nnen  wir euch Knieschoner und Flatpedals kostenlos ausleihen.

weitere Fragen,  Ideen oder Anregungen gerne an:

Sonja Granzow
 Team Power Flower / KONA
[email protected]
www.power-flower.de
www.pink-star.de

oder

 Jan 
 MTB- Beauftragter
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.
[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. Juli 2011)

*..Am kommenden Sa*

                                                                               wär ja eigentlich MTB- Treffen in Aspe; Jolly und ich haben beschlossen, das wir da im Wald so ab 15.00 Uhr  ganz entspannt ne Runde weiterarbeiten wollen (wir sind so langsam   heiß auf den 20ten Bunker
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) und wer Lust und Zeit hat, schließt sich uns gerne an.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


 PS: Fällt nur bei echtem Dauerregen aus!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ;  und wir haben ja auch den Grünen als Baubude dabei


----------



## lost focus (29. Juli 2011)

Moin Jan
ist der Grundkurs auch was für meinen Kurzen oder ist er noch zujung..??
Gruß von der Nordsee Heiko


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. August 2011)

lost focus schrieb:


> Moin Jan
> ist der Grundkurs auch was für meinen Kurzen oder ist er noch zujung..??
> Gruß von der Nordsee Heiko



Moin Heiko,

nachdem ich deinen Junior ja schon hab fahrn sehn und da ich "basic" ja kenn (ähnliches machen wir ja auch mit unseren BMX- Kids- Anfängern beim Training), würd ich sagen, das passt schon.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. August 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> .... Jolly und ich haben beschlossen, das wir da im Wald so ab 15.00 Uhr  ganz entspannt ne Runde weiterarbeiten wollen (wir sind so langsam   heiß auf den 20ten Bunker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*..Es is endlich vollbracht!!!!*

 (Untertitel: Dauergrinsen im Gesicht)

                                                  .Jolly  und ich haben am Sa den letzten, 20ten Bunker freigelegt und wie man  auf den Bildern sieht, hat es sich gelohnt!!!! (nich nur in zus.  Streckenmetern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) 
 Auch schon zu erkennen, das das Teil  noch richtig Potential hat und was wir da noch vorhaben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































Da zeitlich dann nich mehr drin war, haben wir uns, damit das Ganze dann auch gleich* fahrbar*  ist!, dafür entschieden erstmal eine provisorische Anbindung, über  den ehemaligen Forstweg, vorne vor den Anstieg zur alten 8, zu legen.  Die neue Anbindung und Trailverschönerungen holen wir nach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ebenso die Beschilderung; sollte aber kein Problem sein, dem Trail jetzt zu folgen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Twinkie (1. August 2011)

TOLL!!! Das ist jetzt aber nicht der riesige bewaldete Starthügel, oder?

Werden eigentlich auch mal Bunkernummern-Schilder benötigt, oder Richtungspfeile?


----------



## Timmmey (1. August 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Die neue Anbindung und Trailverschönerungen holen wir nach
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super! Bin gestern noch ein Runde gefahren. Die Einfahrt und die Abfahrt im Bunker sind ein Hausnummer (vor allem wenn man nicht drauf gefasst ist). Die sahen bei unserer ersten Freilegaktion schon steil aus... aber ohne Grün noch eine Ecke mehr. Hat Potenzial, braucht aber noch eine Menge Feinschliff. Der Boden ist noch gut weich etc.. Die nächsten Wochenenden sind gesichert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (2. August 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> TOLL!!! Das ist jetzt aber nicht der riesige bewaldete Starthügel, oder?



nee; das is schon n ziemlich "großer" bunker; vielleicht optisch nich ganz so "gewaltig" wie der geplante neue 8er Starthügel beim BMX, aber dafür viel steiler



Twinkie schrieb:


> Werden eigentlich auch mal Bunkernummern-Schilder benötigt, oder Richtungspfeile?



Grundsätzlich können wir ja immer fast alles gebrauchen; aber damit versorgt uns Maik uns ja ganz gut; hab eigentlich immer welche auffem Wagen, um die von "Souvenierjägern" mitgenommenen wieder zu ersetzen.


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. August 2011)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Super! Bin gestern noch ein Runde gefahren. Die Einfahrt und die Abfahrt im Bunker sind ein Hausnummer (vor allem wenn man nicht drauf gefasst ist). Die sahen bei unserer ersten Freilegaktion schon steil aus... aber ohne Grün noch eine Ecke mehr. Hat Potenzial, braucht aber noch eine Menge Feinschliff. Der Boden ist noch gut weich etc.. Die nächsten Wochenenden sind gesichert



Jepp, so isses Da geht wohl noch einiges an Arbeit rein, aber wird sich definitiv lohnen! Hast du schon den Baumstamm entdeckt?





Gruß 
Jan


----------



## Timmmey (2. August 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Jepp, so isses Da geht wohl noch einiges an Arbeit rein, aber wird sich definitiv lohnen! Hast du schon den Baumstamm entdeckt?



Neeee- der ist mir entgangen. Der Zimmermann in mir hat aber schon vor dem geistigen Auge geplant. Auch aus der Sicht lohnt der Bunker. Fehlt jetzt nur noch die Zeit und das Material. Schaun´ wa mal


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. August 2011)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Super! Bin gestern noch ein Runde gefahren. Die Einfahrt und die Abfahrt im Bunker sind ein Hausnummer (vor allem wenn man nicht drauf gefasst ist). Die sahen bei unserer ersten Freilegaktion schon steil aus... aber ohne Grün noch eine Ecke mehr. Hat Potenzial, braucht aber noch eine Menge Feinschliff. Der Boden ist noch gut weich etc.. Die nächsten Wochenenden sind gesichert



Bin gestern abend auch Testrunden gefahrn; schon garnichma so schlecht,...

..."Feinschliff" braucht unser "Flow-trail"- abschnitt; an der einen freigelegten Wurzel mittem Kettenblatt aufgesetzt (autsch, hab aber auch n tiefes Tretlager und hätt sie vielleicht springen oder wheelen solln); Trailführung passt und macht Laune ....

....beim Bunker selber müssen wir nochma mit der "groben Kelle" ran; fahrbar, aber zu weich und zu "mullich" insgesamt und damit kein so dolles Vorankommen (einziger Vorteil: man fällt halt weich); aber auch da, Trailführung passt und die beiden Abfahrten haben was von "Vertride" oder "Kamikatze"...

Also, ich sammel dann schonma "Terminvorschläge" für die nä Aktion; das Ding mit halbwegs festem Untergrund zu fahren, wird genial.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (6. August 2011)

Timmmey schrieb:


> ... Fehlt jetzt nur noch die Zeit und das Material.....



*Neues Material.*

                             .ist angekommen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  Danke umserm Ingo!!!!






 und ein riesiges Dankeschön auch schonmal der* Fa. Weinhaus Stratmann, Zeven !!!!!,* wo wir uns zukünftig unser Material holen dürfen.


Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Timmmey (8. August 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> *Neues Material.*
> 
> .ist angekommen!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (10. August 2011)

*Weiter gings mit dem Bunker 20*

                              gestern;  wir haben den Trail bis zur  Bunkeroberkante weiter bis auf festen Grund ausgehoben.  Hat Spaß  gemacht!!!!!, trotz M.stwetter!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Die Stufe im Uphill und den darumführenden Anlieger erklärt euch  Jolly besser selber (mir fehlen die Worte, wie man darauf  kommt ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  , aber er zeigt uns dann demnächst ma wie man daraufkommt 





  .

 Auf  jeden Fall wirds n schöner technischer Trail.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, es geht voran! Noch 2-3 solcher kleinen Arbeitseinsätze und das Teil sollte dann endgültig fertiggestellt sein.  

Vielleicht schon am kommenden Sa; wär  ja eh MTB- Treffen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (12. August 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> *MTB- Fahrtechnikseminar vom Team Kona Power Flower*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 Wir verlängern den Anmeldeschluss nochmal bis einschließlich 20.08.!!!!!!!

Gruß

 Jan 
 MTB- Beauftragter
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.
[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. August 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Die Stufe im Uphill und den darumführenden Anlieger erklärt euch  Jolly besser selber (mir fehlen die Worte, wie man darauf  kommt )
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 

 


 

 


 Unser  Jolly hat sich dann am Sa  ma an seiner Monster-stufe am 20ten  Bunker versucht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Gebaut wurde am Sa nix mehr, nur gefahrn


----------



## Twinkie (16. August 2011)

ich seh nix. nur einen einhandwheely mit wackelkontakt. ich glaube der fotograf brauch ne ruhigere hand. oder war das manöver so nervenaufreibend?


----------



## Funsports_Z (16. August 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ich seh nix. nur einen einhandwheely mit wackelkontakt. ich glaube der fotograf brauch ne ruhigere hand. oder war das manöver so nervenaufreibend?



..hab wohl Angst gehabt das er auf mich drauf fällt


----------



## Timmmey (22. August 2011)

Unser Bauwerk ist vollbracht 
Der Parcour hat jetzt 10m mehr (alternativen) Weg.



 

 

 

 

 

 


Das "X" ist inzwischen natürlich nicht mehr da 

..."on Board" sieht es dann so aus:


----------



## Funsports_Z (23. August 2011)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Unser Bauwerk ist vollbracht



 (irgentwie geht das Dauergrinsen nich mehr wech)

Traumhaft!!!!, was unsere "Heinzelmännchen"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 da ma wieder vollbracht haben.


----------



## Twinkie (23. August 2011)

GENIAL!!!


----------



## Timmmey (24. August 2011)

...und weiter geht´s: 




 

 

 

 

 


Noch einen Gruß an den treuen Zuschauer:






Das Teil ist noch *NICHT *fertig (Landung, Anfahrt, Verstrebung). Wer allerdings Interesse an einem handfesten Drop ins Flat hat und riskieren möchte am Anfang einen Bocksprung über den Lenker zu machen kann natürlich gerne das "X" wegnehmen (und nach dem Sturz bitte wieder hinstellen)


----------



## Funsports_Z (26. August 2011)

Timmmey schrieb:


> ...und weiter geht´s:
> 
> Das Teil ist noch *NICHT *fertig (Landung, Anfahrt, Verstrebung). Wer allerdings Interesse an einem handfesten Drop ins Flat hat und riskieren möchte am Anfang einen Bocksprung über den Lenker zu machen kann natürlich gerne das "X" wegnehmen (und nach dem Sturz bitte wieder hinstellen)



und

Das Kreuz is auch ne ganz tolle Erfindung, um zukünftige Bauarbeiten nach hinten abzusichern; nich das uns da einer in die Hacken fährt.

Jolly und ich sind gestern nochma durch,   Streckenkontrolle fürs WE gemacht und Tim's neuestes Bauwerk ausgiebig bewundert, wird ne echte Hausnummer das Teil! und abschließend nochma versucht, die beiden Abfahrten in der 20 noch etwas zu verfestigen. 

Das Fahrtechnikseminar kann kommen; wir freun uns drauf!!!!

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (29. August 2011)

*â¦â¦.SchÃ¶n wars am Sa ma wieder mit dem Team POWER FLOWER in Aspe !!!!!!!â¦Teil 1â¦â¦*

                                                  â¦.trotz des recht âdurchwachsenenâ  Wetters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  und man darf wohl sagen, auch das diesjÃ¤hrige Fahrtechnikseminar war wieder ein gelungenes Event!!!!!

 Vorweg ein riesengroÃes Lob allen Teilnehmern(rinnen), die  ausgerechnet zum Fahrtechnikseminar unsere Anlage von ihrer âschwerstenâ  Seite âkennenlernen durftenâ, nach den Unwettern der Nacht zuvor, und  die Sache wirklich prima meisterten!!!!!. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber wieder der Reihe nach:

 Los gings mit 15  Teilnehmern(rinnen) wieder auf unserem Zufahrtsweg  mit viel Theorie und der Umsetzung: Die richtige Grundhaltung,  Bike-  Balance im Stehen  und Fahrn, richtiges Bremsen und langsam, in  einzelnen Schritten wurde die Anlieger-Fahrtechnik aufgebaut, bis hin  zum âHÃ¼tchenspielâ.




 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 




  Es is glaub ich auf den Bildern zu sehn, das die Teilnehmer(innen)  trotz der teilweise widrigen Bedingungen SpaÃ hatten.  Weiter gehts in  Teil 2â¦..

GruÃ

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


PS: Sorry fÃ¼r die Quali; Wetter, Nieselregen, Licht, Handycam, MTB-  Handschuhe, ma eben aus der HÃ¼fte geschossen, Teilnehmer zu  schnellâ¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦warn das jetz genug Ausreden???


----------



## Funsports_Z (30. August 2011)

Mal kurz zwischendurch wieder was anders



Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Da hat mir unsere Lokalpresse doch schon die Arbeit abgenommen:
> .........
> Dem is nix hinzuzufügen, außer ein großes, fettes Dankeschön allen (und special thanks to Schrotti für die Kult- Moderation), die zum Gelingen der Veranstaltung beigetragen haben!!!!.....und wie immer "nach Zeven...is vor Zeven!"



Dem is noch was hinzuzufügen:

Wir haben es mit dem Oldschool Meeting ins "Classic BMX Mag" geschafft 

http://funsports-zeven.de/2011/08/im-australischen-bmx-magazin-wird-ueber-bmx-in-zeven-berichtet/





Wow


----------



## Hobb (30. August 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. September 2011)

*â¦..Power Flowerâ¦â¦Teil 1.5â¦.*



 â¦..die Bilder vom Team Power Flower vom Fahrtechnikseminar sind da, also  gehts erstma weiter mit Teil 1.5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 â¦.und dann mit Teil 2


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. September 2011)

*..Und wieder is neues Baumaterial angekommen.*  







Danke, Ingo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timmmey (2. September 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> *..Und wieder is neues Baumaterial angekommen.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...und ich war kurz davor Materialnotstand zu melden. Hab da schon die nächste Leiter im Sinn


----------



## luigi_ccnb (2. September 2011)

moinmoin!

morgen guck ich mir das mal an (war noch nie da, oje und das bei quasi nachbarschaft), müsste eigentlich klappen. klingt ja wirklich cool, was ihr da auf die beine gestellt habt, große anerkennung!

sonst jemand am vormittag/mittag vor ort?

bye,

Luigi


----------



## lost focus (2. September 2011)

Hallo Luigi
wir kommen mit 3-5 Fahrern aus Bremerhaven..werden gegen 11Uhr dort sein
Gruß LF


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. September 2011)

...Maik und ich gehören in Aspe ja schon fast zum Inventar (Tim auch bald
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), also sind wir auch vorort.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (3. September 2011)

moin,
knipsen hat heute leider nicht so geklappt. 

Lag wohl am Wetter.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/42833

Wenn Du was in Originalgröße willst mußt Du mal Deine E-mail Pnnen


----------



## navigatore (3. September 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> *â¦..Und wieder is neues Baumaterial angekommenâ¦.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gerne geschehen!  



Timmmey schrieb:


> ...und ich war kurz davor Materialnotstand zu melden. Hab da schon die nÃ¤chste Leiter im Sinn



Wenn der aktuelle Bestand sich lichten sollte (was fÃ¼r ein Satz ) kann ich gern wieder fÃ¼r Nachschub sorgen!  

GruÃ Ingo


----------



## SeBio (4. September 2011)

hallo erstmal,
also ich war gestern das erste mal da und muss sagen dass ich fasziniert bin.
bin zwar durch meinen anfängerstatus ziemlich leicht zu beeindrucken aber trotzdem hat es so sehr spass gemacht dass ich am liebsten nächstes wochenende gleich wieder hin will.
nicht nur die mtb strecke ist wahnsinn auch die bmx strecke hat es in sich *räusper*
und die arbeit die von den verantwortlichen/freiwilligen/vereinsmitgliedern geleistet wird ist schlicht weg unglaublich.
finde dieses projekt äußerst unterstützenswert.

freue mich jetzt schon wieder bei gutem bis mäßigem wetter ein paar runden zu drehen 

gruß SeBio


----------



## Funsports_Z (5. September 2011)

navigatore schrieb:


> Wenn der aktuelle Bestand sich lichten sollte (was für ein Satz )....



Wir habn dich schon verstanden, Ingo  

Gruß

Jan

PS: (und zur Erklärung für die Anderen, Ingo is nich nur  "Materiallieferant", er is auch beim BMX aktiv und sein Junior fährt in unserm  BMX- Raceteam)


----------



## Funsports_Z (5. September 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> knipsen hat heute leider nicht so geklappt.
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dir Ralf,

bei mir sind auch so einige wg "Überbelichtung" nix geworden und das passt schon.

Gruß

Jan

PS: email? [email protected]


----------



## Funsports_Z (5. September 2011)

*â¦.SchÃ¶n wars am Sa beim MTBâ¦.*

  â¦.ma wieder mit unserem Besuch aus Bremerhaven, und diesma auch  aus Worpswede.  Ralf kam aus HB auch noch kurz mit dem Moped vorbei, um sich  anzuschaun, was wir so gemacht habn. 

  Entspannt reichlich Runden drehn bei Hammerwetter auf beiden Strecken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 

FÃ¼r unsern  Tim war der SpaÃ leider viel zu  schnell vorbei; er âertrugsâ  mit Humor und Akkuschrauber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und  schraubte die Ãberreste seines geschrotteten Sattels kurzerhand an die  HÃ¼tte.












 Und dann gabs da noch die âMTB- Kids- Rundenâ, die mir besonderen SpaÃ  machten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;   Jannik und Patrick haben das richtig gut gemacht!, sind ihre erste Northshore  und auch den neuen, steilen  20er gefahrn. Klasse!!!!



 




 Hat SpaÃ gemacht mit euch allen, schÃ¶n das ihr da wart!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GruÃ

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (6. September 2011)

*â¦.weiter gehts mit Power Flower Teil 2â¦â¦*

http://funsports-zeven.de/2011/09/weiter-gehts-mit-power-flower-teil-2/

 â¦..und damit gleich weiter auf unsere BMX- Bahn zum âallseits beliebtenâ  Pushen/Pumpen und wahrscheinlich zum neuen âLieblingsÃ¼bungshindernisâ der Power  Flower MÃ¤delz, der âRythm Sectionâ  (sie fanden es richtig gut!, was sie spÃ¤ter  auch selber mit Manuals und anderen ânetten stuntsâ auf dem Teil zeigten und was  wohl auch die Anzahl der âÃbungswiederholungenâ belegte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Das  ging schon in Arme und Beine, aber das Hindernis ist numa ideal zum Trainieren  von Bike- Balance/- Beherrschung  . Dazu noch das Anwenden von  âAnliegerfahrnâ in BMX-Kurven und dann gings in den Bunkertrail,  Gelerntes anwenden:  Anlieger hinter der 2, Sprungkante an der 3,  als knackiger  Anstieg, der an der 7,  das S in der 12 und das Loch in der 14, also   zusammenfassend, den âÃ¼blichen VerdÃ¤chtigenâ wurde mit reichlich ErklÃ¤rung  und mehrfachen Wiederholungen âbesondere Aufmerksamkeit gewidmetâ.



 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 Zum krÃ¶nenden Abschluss wurde nett gegrillt und Erfahrungen des Tages  ausgetauscht, dazu ein wenig âPower Flowerâ Unterhaltung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ; die  MÃ¤delz drehten nochma richtig auf und zeigten Bike- beherrschung in Perfektion  auf der BMX-Bahn und hatten auch sichtlich ihren SpaÃ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Und  so ging ein schÃ¶ner, lehrreicher MTB- tag in Aspe bei Sonnenschein zu Ende.

Ein herzliches DankeschÃ¶n allen Beteiligten und bis zum nÃ¤ Mal in Aspe. 

GruÃ

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (8. September 2011)

*..An diesem Sa..*

                                                                               (wär ja eigentlich MTB- Treffen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) machen wir ma Pause, Kräfte sammeln
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, weiter gehts am 17ten beim BMX- Bahnausbau und dann am 24ten wieder regulär mit dem Letzter-Sa- im-Monat-(MTB)-Treffen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Aber wie immer, das soll euch ja nu nich davonabhalten, da am Sa zu fahrn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Wetter soll ja gut werden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## SeBio (9. September 2011)

nabend,
soo wie is das denn jetzt nun mit morgen fahren?
hätte tierisch lust weil das morgen vllt der letzte schöne tag werden. soll.
könnte allein leider nicht kommen. dewegen meine frage:
fährt einer von euch aus bremerhaven/langen?

gruss 
sebio


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. September 2011)

Kommender Samstag  Arbeitsdienst auf unserer BMX-Bahn 

                                                  um 9 Uhr!!! (ich sach dazu ma ab 9 uhr) Bitte Schaufel und ggf. Schubkarre im Gepäck haben.

 Um rege Teilnahme wird gebeten!!!

(Maiks) PROGRAMM:

 "......Es soll das Gras gründlich gemäht werden!
 Die Startgerade soll auf 8 m breite abgestochen werden! 
Der Unterbau des Starthügels soll neben dem Container für den weiteren Aufbau vorbereitet werden!
 Der Zaun soll fertig gestellt werden!

 Lasst uns am Samstag gemeinsam Gas geben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...."

Also zusammenfassend: Aktion "Monster- Starthügel" geht los.

Würd mich freun, wenn, wie auch schon bei den anderen BMX-Arbeitseinsätzen, die MTBler auch wieder mit von der Partie sind.

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Timmmey (15. September 2011)

Bin dabei. Werde aber wohl eine ganze Ecke später kommen, da ich vorher noch anderweitig unterwegs bin. Wenn ich mir das Programm so angucke, dürfte die Aktion aber sicher den ganzen Tag dauern


----------



## Funsports_Z (16. September 2011)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Bin dabei.







Timmmey schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Programm so angucke, dürfte die Aktion aber sicher den ganzen Tag dauern



Jepp!, bis dunkel. Auch wieder wie gehabt, dann kommen, wann Zeit. Wir arbeiten ja schon in Schichten

Und für Kaffee und Kuchen is auch gesorgt


----------



## Hobb (16. September 2011)

moin,
ich wäre gern dabei aber morgen ruft die Arbeit.

Es wurmt schon ein wenig das ich die letzten Male immer abgesagt habe. Shiet!


Viel Spaß
ralf


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. September 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> ich wäre gern dabei aber morgen ruft die Arbeit.
> 
> Es wurmt schon ein wenig das ich die letzten Male immer abgesagt habe. Shiet!
> ...



Mach dir ma kein Kopp deshalb! wird ja sicher noch n pa Arbeitseinsätze geben und ja, wir hatten Spaß


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. September 2011)

*..Weiter gings auch beim MTB..*

                                                                               .mit Tims Hammer- Drop (offiziell freigegeben! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ) und unserm jüngsten MTBler- Neuzugang Patrick, der gleich in die geheimen Künste des Trailbaus eingeweiht wurden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Und wie immer: Benutzung absolut auf eigene Gefahr!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## luigi_ccnb (20. September 2011)

moinmoin,

gucke mir das voraussichtlich heute abend mal genauer an  noch jemand vor ort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmmey (20. September 2011)

Denke von uns aus dem Verein werden wenige da sein, da heute ab 19Uhr Vereinssitzung ist. Nachdem ich das Teil fertig gebaut habe, bin ich wegen meinem -immer noch- fehlenden Sattel auch noch nicht wieder gefahren.

Landung hab ich nach Augenmaß geschaufelt. Bin daher für Kritik offen  Wenn man das Teil nur rollt (d.h. _nicht _abspringt) sollte das passen- denke ich


----------



## Hobb (20. September 2011)

moin Tim,
einen entsprechend stabilen Sattel zu finden für das "nur rollen" kann wohl etwas länger dauern. Du solltest vielleicht selbst einen bauen.

.. oder Du willst den hier.


----------



## juk (20. September 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Und wie immer: Benutzung absolut auf eigene Gefahr!!!!!



Heiligs Blechle. Für das Ding brauch ich nen "special" Fahrtechnikkurs.


----------



## Timmmey (20. September 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin Tim,
> einen entsprechend stabilen Sattel zu finden für das "nur rollen" kann wohl etwas länger dauern. Du solltest vielleicht selbst einen bauen.
> 
> .. oder Du willst den hier.



 Mit dem Sattel kann man dann wohl einfach alles überrollen.
Generell ist ein Sattel für ´nen Drop eh eher hinderlich. Wollte den nur gerne als Notfallabsicherung haben, wenn das doch alles mal unplanmäßig abläuft


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. September 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Heiligs Blechle. Für das Ding brauch ich nen "special" Fahrtechnikkurs.





Funsports_Z schrieb:


> *........
> Angebotene Kurse/ Inhalte:
> *...........
> *Freeride/ Grundlagen: *Grundlagen für den Bikepark-  Besuch
> ..................




vielleicht ja im nä Jahr mit Power Flower und vielleicht entsteht bis dahin ja noch das ein oder andre.


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. September 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> ......wird ja sicher noch n pa Arbeitseinsätze geben.......



Nachdem Maik im blog die Katze schon aus dem Sack gelassen hat, machen wir doch auch gleich hier ein pa Termine:

.Am kommenden Sa treffen wir uns beim MTB..

                                                                               .mal wieder etwas früher schon um 13.00 Uhr in Aspe bei den Hütten zum Letzter-Sa- im-Monat-(MTB)- Treffen/Training. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                     Weiter geht's:


3o. September voraussichtlich vor dem Ladengeschäft  des  Fahrradprofis in Scheeßel zu Gast 
 BMX- Vorführung   


1. Oktober Arbeitseinsatz auf der BMX-Bahn in Zeven-Aspe


 9. Oktober BMX-Rennen in Bielefeld (Saison- Abschlussrennen Nordcup)


 15. Oktober Arbeitseinsatz auf der BMX-Bahn in Zeven-Aspe


 29. Oktober Arbeitseinsatz auf der BMX-Bahn in Zeven-Aspe


*30. Oktober "Jedermann"- MTB Rennen "Bunker- Challenge" auf dem MTB Parcours in Zeven-Aspe 

* 
 26. November ab 13 Uhr BMX-Saisonabschlußrennen auf der BMX-Bahn in Zeven-Aspe mit anschließender Vereins- X-MAS-Party !!!


Da trifft sich dann natürlich auch MTB und wir schaun mal, das wir irgentwo dazwischen noch einen MTB- Trainings- Sa vorm Rennen unterbringen und dafür vielleicht auch noch n büschen was baun.


Soweit erstmal die Planung


Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Hendrik1 (22. September 2011)

Wie lange seid Ihr in etwa da?


----------



## flopp i (23. September 2011)

Moin, 
das wird bei euch ja immer besser, so wie ich das hier lehse.

Seid ihr am Sa den 8. auch in Aspe?
Würd gern mal wieder eure Bunker bügeln.
Mit Chance kann ich noch welche mitschleifen, aber wie es dannn bestimmt wieder so is, 
wenns soweit is könn se dann doch alle wieder nich


----------



## Timmmey (23. September 2011)

Hab das neuste Bauwerk gestern noch einmal getestet. Landung werde ich noch breiter und länger machen aber der Rest passt denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (23. September 2011)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Wie lange seid Ihr in etwa da?



Hallo Hendrik,

ich bestimmt bis 18/19.00 uhr, is ja auch BMX- Training

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (23. September 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Moin,
> das wird bei euch ja immer besser, so wie ich das hier lehse.
> 
> Seid ihr am Sa den 8. auch in Aspe?
> Würd gern mal wieder eure Bunker bügeln.



Moin,



Funsports_Z schrieb:


> ..........und wir schaun mal, das wir irgentwo dazwischen noch einen MTB- Trainings- Sa vorm Rennen unterbringen....



das wäre ja entweder der 8. oder der 22.10., wobei ich bei dem "anstehenden Programm" im Moment eher zum 22ten tendieren würden, weil ja einige von uns auch mit nach Bielefeld fahren. 

Wir schaun mal, wie das jetz so anläuft und ich sag dann rechtzeitig Bescheid.

Gruß

Jan

PS: Und Ihr könnt da natürlich auch jederzeit gerne ohne uns fahrn.


----------



## Funsports_Z (28. September 2011)

*â¦..Es ist wieder soweitâ¦..MTB-Race âBunker-Challengeâ in Aspeâ¦â¦*







Am So, 30.10.11 ist es wieder soweit und wÃ¼rden wir uns sehr feuen,  wenn ihr zahlreich in Zeven- Aspe zu unserer âBunker- Challengeâ  erscheint und mit uns auf diese Weise den MTB- SaisonabschluÃ begeht.

 Ab 11.00 Uhr (- max. 18.00 Uhr) sollâs dann wieder auf unserer MTB- Strecke mit dem Bunker- Race los gehen:

 - FÃ¼r Speis und Trank sprich das leibliche Wohl wird gesorgt sein

 - Ab 12.00 Uhr wollen wir dann beim MTB starten mit dem  Einschreiben, der technischen Abnahme und dem âfreien Trainingâ,  ab  14.00 mit den RennlÃ¤ufen

 - Das Rennen ist klassifiziert als Trainingsrennen; somit absolvieren  NichtvereÃ­nsmitglieder ein Probetraining bei uns und die âLizenz-  Problematikâ, etc. entfÃ¤llt.

 - Der Austragungsmodus wird sich, wieder bei dem vorgegebenen  Zeitrahmen nach der Anzahl der Teilnehmer richten; wir haben je nachdem 3  Varianten dafÃ¼r vorgesehn:
   Einzelzeitfahren Point to Point, âOne on Oneâ ko- system, oder âBunker- 4crossâ

   Wir behalten uns vor, diesen wie auch den Startmodus am Renntag festzulegen.

*Aber im Prinzip geht es immer darum, die jetzt 20 Bunker so  schnell wie mÃ¶gl. mit dem bike zu Ã¼berwinden (und gemeinsam SpaÃ zu  haben).
*
   Desweiteren wird es ggf mind. eine Unterteilung in 2 Altersgruppen geben, auch wieder teilnehmerabhÃ¤ngig.

  - StreckenlÃ¤nge/ RundenlÃ¤nge sind (wir haben es noch nicht neu  vermessen) knapp 3 km bei 20 Bunkern; Rundenzeit: die immernoch  bestehende, alte offizielle Bestzeit fÃ¼r 19 Bunker liegt bei 7:25min.

http://gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=khcdrixbqwkhqvgg

Der GPS-Track; dort findet sich auch ein Routenplaner fÃ¼r die Anfahrt zur  IndustriestraÃe, Zeven- Aspe    

Entscheiden wir uns nur fÃ¼r das Zeitfahren, wird es je nach  Teilnehmerzahl entsprechend mehrere Versuche pro Teilnehmer(in) geben.  âBunker- 4 crossâ bedeutet ggf, das 4 Teilnehmer(innen) in einer Runde  gegeneinander im Bunker- Trail fahren.

 - Es besteht Helmpflicht fÃ¼r alle Teilnehmer(innen)! Weitere Schutzbekleidung wie zB Handschuhe ist empfohlen.

 - Generell ist jegliches gelÃ¤ndetaugliche, geeignete Material von uns zugelassen!
   Haben wir Zweifel an der Eignung, behalten wir uns eine  âMaterialprÃ¼fungâ auf der BMX- Bahn vor. Vom BMX Ã¼ber Crosser, XC,  Allmountain bis hin zum Big Bike geht alles auf dem Kurs!

   Als Tip fÃ¼r die Teilnehmer(innen): Die letzten Male waren, wenn ich  das richtig in der Erinnerung habe, auf dem Treppchen: 2009: Race-  Fully, 140er AM und Crosser; und 2010: 120er AM, Race-Hardtail,  Crosser. Also, sehr ausgeglichen im Trail, das Ganze.

 - Wir werden natÃ¼rlich kein Startgeld nehmen, bitten aber um eine kleine Spende in HÃ¶he von 5â¬ (gerne auch mehr).

 - Zur Teilnahme meldet euch bitte kurz auf der Infomail mit Vorname, Name, Ort, ggf Verein, Alter, an.

  AnmeldeschluÃ wird 13.30 vorort sein.

 Soweit hoffentlich alle notwendigen Infos, entsprechende Streckenabsicherung und SanitÃ¤ter sind natÃ¼rlich vorort.

 Fragen, Anregungen, etc., etc. sind wie immer herzlich willkommen und  wir wÃ¼rden uns sehr freuen wenn ihr an dem Tag unsere GÃ¤ste seid (ob  als Fahrer oder als Zuschauer).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





GruÃ

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (28. September 2011)

...und am kommenden Sa gehts weiter beim BMX-Bahnausbau und wenn noch Zeit über ist, auch im Parcour.


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. September 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> ...und am kommenden Sa gehts weiter beim BMX-Bahnausbau und wenn noch Zeit über ist, auch im Parcour.



Maik hats ja schon im blog geschrieben:

http://funsports-zeven.de/2011/09/d...nstehender-baumfaellarbeiten-abgesagt-werden/

das wird vorgezogen.

Wir entscheiden kurzfristig, ob wir dann Sa was im Parcour machen.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Timmmey (2. Oktober 2011)

Hab am letzten Donnerstag das gute Wetter genutzt und mal eine komplette Runde mitgefilmt.
Denke damit kann man sich jetzt gut ein Bild davon machen, was man in Aspe vorfindet, wenn man noch nie da war.
(ohne den neuen Bunker)
- den lässigen Crossover Soundtrack reiche ich dann nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balibiker (3. Oktober 2011)

Klasse gefilmt und gefahren!!! Da möchte man sich am liebsten gleich sein Bike schnappen und nach Zeven zu sausen!!! 
Bis demnächst... Jürgen


----------



## Funsports_Z (6. Oktober 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Seid ihr am Sa den 8. auch in Aspe?



Jetzt definitiv!!!!......aber zum Arbeiten 

Am kommenden Sa gehts mit dem vorgesehenen BMX- Bahnausbau weiter.

und ich pack mir ma n Bike und Helm ein; ihr könnt da gerne fahrn, auch wenn wir da am Arbeiten sind; wär absolut kein Ding!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## flopp i (7. Oktober 2011)

Kompliment an Timmmey für diesen Super-Werbe-Film  macht Laune.
Kann noch nich genau sagen vie viele wir Samstag werden, gehe aber davon aus ,das wir nich mehr als 3 sind.
Geplante Ankunft so ab 11 Uhr. 
Bis morgen


----------



## Twinkie (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin aber froh, dass Tim auch NICHT über die Wurzelstufe geheizt ist. Scheint doch etwas tricky.


----------



## Timmmey (10. Oktober 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Ich bin aber froh, dass Tim auch NICHT über die Wurzelstufe geheizt ist. Scheint doch etwas tricky.


 Wurzelstufe?


----------



## Twinkie (10. Oktober 2011)

ja, ganz zum schluß (7:57) geht es bergauf über eine wurzel. wenn man da so langsam ist wie ich, weil der puls auf 238 ist, fährt das vorderrad da stumpf gegen und bleibt stehen. man hat mich da schon fluchend zur seite kippen gehört. 
es beruhigt mich in deinem video zu sehen, dass du da auch nicht so locker flockig drüber rollst, sondern fast stehst.


----------



## Funsports_Z (11. Oktober 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ja, ganz zum schluß (7:57) geht es bergauf über eine wurzel. wenn man da so langsam ist wie ich, weil der puls auf 238 ist, fährt das vorderrad da stumpf gegen und bleibt stehen. man hat mich da schon fluchend zur seite kippen gehört.
> es beruhigt mich in deinem video zu sehen, dass du da auch nicht so locker flockig drüber rollst, sondern fast stehst.



meinst du etwa die?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7642872&postcount=347

sicher auch beruhigend;ich kann mich nich erinnern, das je eine(r) dann an der Stelle noch "so richtig schnell" war


----------



## Funsports_Z (11. Oktober 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> ......Fragen, Anregungen, etc., etc. sind wie immer herzlich willkommen....



.da danach gefragt wurde:

*Es gibt kein Fahr-/ Trainingsverbot vor dem Rennen in Aspe  (nur am Renntag, bis wir dann offiziell mit dem freien Training  starten)!!!!!*

Kann jederzeit gerne gefahrn werden! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Timmmey (11. Oktober 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ja, ganz zum schluß (7:57) geht es bergauf über eine wurzel. wenn man da so langsam ist wie ich, weil der puls auf 238 ist, fährt das vorderrad da stumpf gegen und bleibt stehen. man hat mich da schon fluchend zur seite kippen gehört.
> es beruhigt mich in deinem video zu sehen, dass du da auch nicht so locker flockig drüber rollst, sondern fast stehst.



Ahhhh... das Teil. Da hab ich auch noch kein Patentrezept gefunden. Kann man in dem Video auch sehen, dass ich da zu kämpfen hatte. Der Schlenker nach Links geht da auf das Konto von einem querrutschenden Hinterreifen


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. Oktober 2011)

Arbeitseinsatz am kommenden Samstag auf unserer BMX-Bahn in Zeven-Aspe

es geht weiter...große Erdkrustenverschiebung mit schwerem Gerät 

Parallel dazu will Tim am Sa ab 9.00 am 20ten Bunker fürs Race weiterarbeiten und es wäre schön wenn sich ein pa MTB- Kollegen finden, die ihn dabei unterstützen könnten. Ich selbst werd, wenn, Sa leider nur kurze Zeit vorort sein können.

Danke euch schonma

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (18. Oktober 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Arbeitseinsatz am kommenden Samstag auf unserer BMX-Bahn in Zeven-Aspeâ¦



*â¦wieder ein StÃ¼ck weiterâ¦*





der neue StarthÃ¼gel/ die neue Startgerade steht jetzt in der Grundform und

*â¦â¦.weiter gings am Sa auch beim MTBâ¦..kommender Sa MTB-Treffenâ¦*

                                                                               â¦â¦unser Tim hat am Sa nochma ordentlich  reingehaun, um dem 20er den nÃ¶tigen Feinschliff zu verpassen und die  Bilder zeigen, OP geglÃ¼ckt, âPatientâ  viel besser fahrbar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



:



 

 


 

 


 

  Sauber!!!!!!!  

Am kommenden Sa treffen wir uns beim MTB ab 14.00 in Aspe um ggf  letzte Arbeiten vorzunehmen und um zu fahren!!!!! Hendrik geht nochma  mit der Sense durch den Trail und dann sollten wir ready to race sein!

 Also Bikes und AusrÃ¼stung auch mitbringen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





GruÃ

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Haky (18. Oktober 2011)

Hai Hai Hai.....mmmmhhh, bin ich da überhaupt richtig so ganz ohne federung???


----------



## Funsports_Z (18. Oktober 2011)

Haky schrieb:


> Hai Hai Hai.....mmmmhhh, bin ich da überhaupt richtig so ganz ohne federung???



Das ist wohl eine Frage an die "Hardtail oder Crosser- Fraktion".......aber vorweg, natürlich bist du da richtig! und natürlich geht das!

Unsere Anlage wird ja auch gerne von den Cyclo-Cross- Kollegen zur Crossrennvorbereitung genutzt und unsre BMX-Kids (bekanntlich ja auch ganz ohne Federung) fahrn da ja auch ganz gerne ma durch und springen auch die Holzelemente (führt aber immer n Chickenway dran vorbei).

Also, schau's dir ruhig mal an.


----------



## Haky (18. Oktober 2011)

Fürs rennen bin ich angemeldet freu mich auch schon drauf...next week oder Donnerstag komm ich zum üben...


----------



## Timmmey (19. Oktober 2011)

Haky schrieb:


> Hai Hai Hai.....mmmmhhh, bin ich da überhaupt richtig so ganz ohne federung???


Jup- das passt. Steile, verblockte Downhillpassagen mit Geröll gibt´s nicht


----------



## Hendrik1 (21. Oktober 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Hendrik geht nochma  mit der Sense durch den Trail und dann sollten wir ready to race sein!
> 
> Also Bikes und Ausrüstung auch mitbringen!



Richtig, morgen werde ich gegen 14:00 Uhr die Sense schwingen und im Anschluss auch selbst ein paar Runden drehen. Stört mich aber nicht, wenn ab und zu mal jemand an mir vorbei fährt. Sollte nur etwas Rücksicht genommen werden, aber das ergibt sich sicherlich von selbst.


----------



## Funsports_Z (21. Oktober 2011)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Richtig, morgen werde ich gegen 14:00 Uhr die Sense schwingen und im Anschluss auch selbst ein paar Runden drehen. Stört mich aber nicht, wenn ab und zu mal jemand an mir vorbei fährt. Sollte nur etwas Rücksicht genommen werden, aber das ergibt sich sicherlich von selbst.



 

und dann drehn wir noch n pa Runden


----------



## Funsports_Z (25. Oktober 2011)

*.Am letzten Sa haben wir im Bunker-Trail für unser MTB- Race*

                                                                               am kommenden So klar Schiff gemacht:
 Hendrik is nochma mit Bike und Sense durchgegangen(Sensenmann im SponsorenoutfitSehr cool)





Patrick und ich haben  Äste- gerümpel aus dem Trail geräumt und Tim  hat nochma ne kleine Matschloch- Drainage gebuddelt (aber auch nur ne kleine).  

Ready to  Race!!!!!!!!!

Abschließend noch n pa Runden gedreht; der Trail geht richtig gut, vielleicht sogar n büschen zu gut.


----------



## Timmmey (25. Oktober 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Tim  hat nochma ne kleine Matschloch- Drainage gebuddelt (aber auch nur ne kleine).


...die dann auch mal spontan vollgelaufen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (27. Oktober 2011)

​


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. Oktober 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ​



Noch 1 Tag bis zum Race, da machen wir doch glatt mit, wenn Twinks uns hier so schön die Welle macht


----------



## Twinkie (29. Oktober 2011)

_kleingedrucktes: dieser thread ist nicht für epileptiker geeignet! _


----------



## flopp i (2. November 2011)

Da hier noch kein Nachruf von der Bunker- Challengezu sehen is, 
stell ich zumindest mal die Aufnahmen von den Siegerehrungen frei.

War ne feine Sache, denke nächstes Jahr bin ich dann auch am Start.

Gruß an alle
-und dem kaputten ne gute Besserung




Ps: die Restlichen Aufnahmen stell ich hier vorerst nich ein, 
die werd ich bei nächster Gelegenheit dem Verein (Jan oder so) geben, 
kann aber noch dauern


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. November 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> _kleingedrucktes: dieser thread ist nicht für epileptiker geeignet! _



wird zeit das es ne neue Seite gibt


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. November 2011)

flopp i schrieb:


> Da hier noch kein Nachruf von der ÂBunker- ChallengeÂzu sehen is,
> stell ich zumindest mal die Aufnahmen von den Siegerehrungen frei.
> 
> War ne feine Sache, denke nÃ¤chstes Jahr bin ich dann auch am Start.
> ...



Geht ja schon los, war n bÃ¼schen unterwegs und herzlichen Dank dir das du da soviel gefilmt hast

Da kommt ja noch einiges auf uns zu aber jetzt gehts erstma los:

*Â..N richtig fetter MTB- So Nachmittag in AspeÂ.*

                                                                               Â. war unsere Bunker- Challenge diese Jahr.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Vorweg der Dank an alle Teilnehmer(innen) und Mithelfer(innen) und  erstma gute Besserung unserem Holzbaumeister Tim, der sich beim  Einrollen auf der BMX- bahn leider im Zevener Krankenhaus einquartiert  hat. Er ist schon auf dem Wege der Besserung und steht wohl schon Ã¼bernÃ¤  WE an der BMX- Bahn um uns beim Bauen zuzusehn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Nachdem unsre Lokalpresse schon so schÃ¶n und umfassend berichterstattet hatÂ.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bericht Zevener Zeitung

 Â.beschrÃ¤nk ich mich dann ma  auf ein paar persÃ¶nliche Anmerkungen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :


 Super Wetter! tolle Stimmung vorort und ein fachkundiges MTB-  Publikum; Grill mit ÂGrillministerÂ Maik am Start, Rennleiter und BMX  Trainer Jan Mohr  hat es sich natÃ¼rlich nicht nehmen lassen,  jedes  Teilnehmerbike, auf  ja schon bekannte Art und Weise, genau zu  inspizieren und anschlieÃend die BMX- Startampel fÃ¼r einen, zugegeben  fÃ¼r ein MTB- Rennen, auÃergewÃ¶hlichen Start rauszuholen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Der Bunker-trail war gÃ¶Ãtenteils fest und damit superschnell, wir  haben uns gegen die 20 entschieden, da dort doch  geringfÃ¼gig erhÃ¶hte Sturzgefahr besteht  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    also zusammenfassend, gab es optimale Ausgangsvoraussetzungen  fÃ¼r gute Rundenzeiten; dazu ein tolles, sehr starkes Teilnehmerfeld!!!!!  mit 15 Teilnehmern (1 Dame und 3 in unserer 20â³ Sonderwertung) und  schon wurde die lange bestehende, alte Bestzeit von Jona bereits beim  2ten Teilnehmer pulverisiert.

*6:56:56* heiÃt die neue Bunker-trail- Bestzeit fÃ¼r 19 Bunker! *Hammer!!!!!!!*   Gratulation an Michael Kettler fÃ¼r diesen beherzten Perforce- Ritt auf  Platz 1!!!!   3 weitere Teilnehmer blieben deutlich unter 7:25!!!! und  weitere 3 unter 8Min!!!!!!  Vorjahressieger JÃ¼rgen  verbesserte  seine Zeit um fast 1min! auf 7:11  und kam damit auf Platz 3.


 Besonders gefreut haben wir uns natÃ¼rlich Ã¼ber die Platzierungen vom  unseren MTB- VereinsneuzugÃ¤ngen, Uwe Dauter mit 7.04 auf dem 2ten Platz,  die tolle 8.03  von Anneke Dauter als einzige Frau am Start und von  unserm jungen Patrick, 13min, der ja erst seit wenigen Wochen MTB fÃ¤hrt!  Super!!!!!


 GroÃer Respekt fÃ¼r unseren BMX- bunch; Jan Mohr, Jonas und Leon  fuhren den Bunker- Trail jeweils in knapp 9min!!!! auf 20â³  in ihrer  eigenen Wertung, wobei Leon am Ende vorne lag.


 Das war schon ganz groÃes, spannendes Kino am So, bei dem man  mitgefiebert hat, am Zieleinlauf und das ist dann auch schon das  Stichwort fÃ¼r die ersten Bilder


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


  Die ersten EindrÃ¼cke von einem schÃ¶nen Nachmittag in Aspe, weitere folgen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






GruÃ

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (3. November 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> [...] und erstma gute Besserung unserem Holzbaumeister Tim, der sich beim Einrollen auf der BMX- bahn leider im Zevener Krankenhaus einquartiert hat.
> [...]


 
Das ist ja Mist.

Gute Genesung!


----------



## Timmmey (5. November 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Das ist ja Mist.
> 
> Gute Genesung!


Danke!
Grade frisch aus dem Krankenhaus zurück  Die Saison ist dann aber wohl gelaufen. O-Ton vom Arzt nach der OP "der Knochen war Matsch"


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. November 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> ......weitere folgen


*
â¦Neue Bilder von der Bunker- Challengeâ¦â¦*

                              â¦.Dank an Jens Ziesche von der Zevener Zeitung
 Tolle Bilder!!!!!   Top!!!!!!



 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 



SchÃ¶n das ihr da wart, hat SpaÃ gemacht mit euch!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









GruÃ 

Jan 


PS: Weiteres folgt, dann wahrscheinlich erstmal die Videos


----------



## Twinkie (9. November 2011)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Danke!
> Grade frisch aus dem Krankenhaus zurück  Die Saison ist dann aber wohl gelaufen. O-Ton vom Arzt nach der OP "der Knochen war Matsch"



oar neee....gute besserung!!!! zum glück ist jetzt wieder ein jahr zeit um die alte form herzustellen, für den großen auftritt!


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. November 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> PS: Weiteres folgt, dann wahrscheinlich erstmal die Videos



PS2: Die "Wandtapeten"- Auflösung der pics gibs bei mir im Album:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/15668


----------



## Timmmey (9. November 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> oar neee....gute besserung!!!! zum glück ist jetzt wieder ein jahr zeit um die alte form herzustellen, für den großen auftritt!


Danke!
Sobald ich den Arm wieder halbwegs benutzen kann geht's auf den Rollentrainer. Geh auch sonst wegen Bewegungsmangel an die Decke


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. November 2011)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Danke!
> Sobald ich den Arm wieder halbwegs benutzen kann geht's auf den Rollentrainer. Geh auch sonst wegen Bewegungsmangel an die Decke



Und vergiß nich die "kurative" Protektoren- Manschette, damit das aber ganz schnell wieder besser wird, Jolly hat heut schon gefragt, was wir dieses Jahr noch baun wolln.


----------



## Funsports_Z (10. November 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> .... und steht wohl schon übernä  WE an der BMX- Bahn um uns beim Bauen zuzusehn.



*Kommender Sa in Aspe..*

wär ja eigentlich MTB- Treffen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ihr ahnt schon was kommt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , die verbliebenen, noch halbwegs intakten Zevener MTBler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haben beschlossen, beim letzten großen BMX- Arbeitseinsatz mitzumachen.

*Letzter, großer Arbeitseinsatz in 2011 auf unserer BMX-Bahn am kommenden Samstag, dem 12.11. *

 Da drehn wir nochma ne schöne Arbeitsrunde und dann gehts schon in Richtung *BMX/MTB Treffen/Weihnachtsfeier am 26.11*. *in Aspe*












Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


PS: Wer da am Sa trotzdem  fahrn möchte, wär/ is überhaupt kein Ding!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und ich hab ja auch fast immer irgentn Bike im Wagen


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. November 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> *Letzter, großer Arbeitseinsatz in 2011 auf unserer BMX-Bahn am kommenden Samstag, dem 12.11. *



Das hat doch nochma richtig was geschafft

http://funsports-zeven.de/2011/11/wir-sind-bei-318-metern-angekommen/

das BMX- Layout für 2012 steht!













und es gibt eine....

*Änderung der Zufahrt auch beim MTB!!!!!!!*

                                                                               dementsprechend ergibt sich nach BMX, auch eine Änderung der Zufahrt zu den Hütten/ von den Hütten zum MTB- Parcour:





 im Prinzip haben wir damit die alte, vielen noch bekannte, Einfahrt in den Parcour wieder in Betrieb genommen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 






und es ergibt sich damit  jetzt schon ein großer Vorteil fürs nä  Jahr; wir können damit bei der Bunker Challenge beim nä Mal Start und  Zielankunft getrennt realisieren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Twinkie (15. November 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Jolly hat heut schon gefragt, was wir dieses Jahr noch baun wolln.



ein lazarett und eine feuerstelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (15. November 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ein lazarett und eine feuerstelle



.....und n Whirlpool für die müden Knochen


----------



## Timmmey (16. November 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> im Prinzip haben wir damit die alte, vielen noch bekannte, Einfahrt in den Parcour wieder in Betrieb genommen.


Yeah! OLDSKOOL! 

P.S.
Ich hab auch noch einen Bildernachtrag zur Bunkerchallenge!



Alles wieder Tip-Top. Allerdings war leider kein Adamantium auf Lager als die OP gemacht wurde


----------



## Twinkie (16. November 2011)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Allerdings war leider kein Adamantium auf Lager als die OP gemacht wurde



ich werde näxtes mal deinen bartwuchs und die fingernägel kontrollieren, ob du auch  nicht schwindelst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@jan: das heißt im neudeutschen dschakuhsih und wäre ideal, weil der muskelentspannende tannnadelzusatz automatisch eingespeist werden würde.


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. November 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @jan: das heißt im neudeutschen dschakuhsih und wäre ideal, weil der muskelentspannende tannnadelzusatz automatisch eingespeist werden würde.



...alle dschakuhsih's sind whirlpools, aber nich alle whirlpools sind dschakuhsih's (Sheldon Cooper) ... 

...aber wär ja schon nice to have; wir wollten ja schonma son Teil unserm Oldschool-Kollegen Meik mit der Kettensäge in das Dach von seim Wohnmobil einbaun und uns dann ganz entspannt von da oben aus die Finalläufe vom Oldschool- meeting reinziehn.....


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. November 2011)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Yeah! OLDSKOOL!
> 
> P.S.
> Ich hab auch noch einen Bildernachtrag zur Bunkerchallenge!
> ...



Sehr cooler Bildbeitrag!, autsch und wirklich schön zu hörn, das es wieder tippi-toppi is!

Ich hab das ja erst für ne skizze vonner neuen Northshore gehalten.....nochmehr autsch


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. November 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> *BMX/MTB Treffen/Weihnachtsfeier am 26.11*. *in Aspe*



Ein Abschlussrennen des BMX BUNCH ZEVEN ist am 26.11. ab 11 Uhr, in  allen Altersklassen, angesetzt. Im Anschluss und auch parallel wird es  eine kleine Weihnachtsfeier mit allen Beteiligten in Zeven-Aspe an der  BMX-Bahn geben. Alle Interessierten sind herzlich eingeladen als  Zuschauer dabei zu sein oder auch selbst, ausgerüstet mit BMX-Fahrrad,  Helm und Handschuhen, zum Reinschnuppern dabei zu sein!!!
*
..Kommenden Sa natürlich auch MTB- Treffen in Aspe..*

                                                                                ab 11.00 Uhr. Büschen klönen, ne Runde drehn, n büschen BMX gucken oder fahrn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  und dann gemeinsam die Saison auf der X- Mas Party ausklingen lassen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. Dezember 2011)

*â¦..Kleiner Arbeitsdienst morgen auch beim MTBâ¦..*



                                                  â¦â¦.TIm und ich wollen da morgen ein wenig die SturmschÃ¤den und das Laub im Trail beseitigen (dÃ¼rfte sich wohl lohnen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ).
 Los gehtâs ab Mittach sprich 11-12.00 Uhr und wer Lust hat schlieÃt sich uns an. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maik und die Kollegen machen da morgen auch beim BMX weiter.


GruÃ

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (13. Dezember 2011)

*..Beim MTB is jetz auch klar Schiff ;-).*

.die nächsten Ereignisse können kommen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Tim und ich sind Sa nochma durch; hat sich gelohnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :



 

 


 

 


 

  Der Trail hat sich insgesamt bei dem Dauerregen ziemlich gut gehalten  und is voll fahrbar!; nur vor der Northshore in der 12 is ne fette  Pfütze; und wohl unnötig zu sagen, das es rutschig is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   .
 Außerdem Attenzione!: es is Jagdsaison! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also wieder die neonfarbenen Bike-Klamotten aus den 90ern rausholen. Besser gesehn is das.





Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Twinkie (18. Dezember 2011)

prima!

jagdsaison? so wie die den wald gelichtet haben, befinden sich da doch nur noch insekten und spechte, die sich mit totholz auskennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (24. Dezember 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> prima!
> 
> jagdsaison? so wie die den wald gelichtet haben, befinden sich da doch nur noch insekten und spechte, die sich mit totholz auskennen



 

Gerüchten zufolge wurden auch 2 Rehe gesichtet


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. Dezember 2011)

....und n gutes Rutschen. Lasst euch reichlich been und bleibt gesund!!!!! und dann sehn wir uns schon bald wieder in Aspe.


Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. Dezember 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> ....und dann sehn wir uns schon bald wieder in Aspe.




*..Der erste MTB- Termin für 2012  HFS Anradeln in Zeven.*

*HFS-Jahresauftakt rund um und auf dem MTB Parcour Zeven* 

www.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de läd ein zum Anradeln nach Aspe; O-Ton Helmut:

Damit wir in 2012 gar erst anfangen einzurosten, hat Funsports_Z  (Funjan) für uns eine besondere Veranstaltung für den Jahresauftakt  komponiert. Wir treffen uns am

*08.01.2012 um 10:00 Uhr
MTB Parcour Zeven
27404 Zeven-Aspe, Industriestraße* (Anlage von der Straße aus ausgeschildert)
 Siehe http://funsports-zeven.de/

Los geht es mit einer CrossCountryrunde durch die Gegend. Es geht  durch die schöne Stadt Zeven, durch den Stadtpark/ Stadtwald nach  Offensen, von da nach Heeslingen und von dort zurück zum Parcour. Wir  werden entspannt XC und Straße um die 15 km fahren, mit teils  technischen Trailabschnitten/Einlagen.

 Dann werden Jan und Jolly uns in die BMX-Bahn und den MTB-Parcour  einweisen, parallel dazu schmeißt Maik von Funsports-Zeven schon mal den  Grill an. Nach der Einweisung ist freies Fahren auf den Anlagen und  gemütliches Beisammensein angesagt. Das geht so bis 14:00 Uhr und dann  schauen wir mal, ob Jan & Co. für das ein oder andere  Konditionswunder noch ne Überstunde dranhängen sollen.

 Zudem werden Jans Frau Dörte, Jolly, Tim und Patrick sowie die  HFS-Foris Johanna und Uwe uns zur Seite stehen. Ihr könnt entweder mit  deren Unterstützung oder allein fahrn. Ne Bikewerkstatt is quasi in  Form von Jans Transporters vorort.

Das ist der MTB-Parcour:
 Karte: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=khcdrixbqwkhqvgg
 Video: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16722

Der Teilnehmerpreis beträgt 5 Euro. Grillwürste und Getränke gibts für je 1,50.

*Die Veranstaltung ist offen für jeden. Es besteht Helmpflicht  für alle Teilnehmer(innen)! Weitere Schutzbekleidung, wie z. B.  Handschuhe ist empfohlen.*
*Es handelt sich um eine private Veranstaltung. Jeder fährt auf eigenes Risiko.*







Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Timmmey (29. Dezember 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> *..Der erste MTB- Termin für 2012  HFS Anradeln in Zeven.*



Ich bin recht sicher dabei. Werde mich aber aus Vernunftsgründen noch weitestgehend aus dem (Fahr-)geschehen raushalten.


----------



## Twinkie (4. Januar 2012)

Ich wünsche hier zunächst ersma n frohes neues Jahr und freue mich über das tolle Schneebild mit dem imposanten Badeteich. Fehlt nur noch die finnische Dampfsauna...die würde ich auch dem Lazarett und der Feuerstelle vorziehen.  Viele Grüße


----------



## Funsports_Z (5. Januar 2012)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ....mit dem imposanten Badeteich.



Das mit dem Schnee war leider nur ne kurze Freude und den imposanten "Löschteich" haben wir amtlich mit ner 800ltr./min Feuerwehrpumpe stundenlang abgepumpt

Bis du So auch mit dabei? Und es gibt natürlich immernoch den Sturm/Unwetter- Vorbehalt für So.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jollyjumper85 (10. Januar 2012)

Hey, hier die ersten Bilder vom Saisonstart....

http://gallery.me.com/saschagronau#100127

Ride and Smile


Jolly


----------



## Funsports_Z (10. Januar 2012)

*..HFS Saisonauftakt 2012 um und auf dem MTB Parcour Zeven..*

                                                                               Schön wars, schön anstrengend und auch abenteuerlich auf der Zevener Seenplatte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Zum Glück kein Wasser von oben, aber dafür reichlich von unten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Vorher erstma ganz entspannt unsre Containertür vom Erdrutsch befreit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ;  und
 dann gings  um ~10:00 Uhr los mit 26 Teilnehmer(innen) (Toll!!!!)   auf die 21 km  Land und Leute Runde rund um Zeven; wie Helmut schön  so schrieb: Das Land war unter, die Leute entspannt.  Klasse!!! Paßt!
 Wenig Straße, viel Matsch und so einige Flussdurchquerungen (Upps, die warn letztes WE  aber noch nich da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ) ;  für reichlich Unterhaltung war schon auf der  MTB- Tour  gesorgt aber dann gings ja auch noch in unseren Parcour. Schweres Geläuf  nennt man sowas wohl oder über Rollwiderstand redet man nicht, den hat  man (oder Frau) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    ;  schade, das unsre Gäste das Teil fast immer so kennenlernen  müssen, aber wie man auf den Bildern sieht, hatten wir trotzdem  reichlich Spaß.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Da macht man sich die Mühe vorher noch lang und breit über  northshores.bei Regen/Nässe saurutschig und saugefährlichdeshalb  dann auch im Bikepark gesperrt.usw.,usw. zu referrieren und ..aber  unser Jolly mußte ja ma wieder styln. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Schönes Ding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

  Unser Dank und amtlicher fetter Respekt geht an die zahlreichen Teilnehmer(innen), die sich bei *dem* Wetter nach Zeven aufgemacht hatten; an Helmut (hier ist sein Bericht http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=4870 und noch ne Galerie mit 140 Bildern http://bilder.helmuts-fahrrad-seite...cour Zeven - HFS-Jahresauftakt '12/index.html )  ,  das wir Gastgeber sein durften und für die tolle Zusammenarbeit, an  unsre Vereinsmitglieder Anneke und Uwe, das wir uns bei ihnen bei Kaffee  und Kuchen so schön aufwärmen durften, an unsern Tim als  stellvertretender Grillminister in Abwesenheit von Maik, an Dörte  und Jolly als meine Mitguides.

Wieder n klasse Tag in Aspe, aus unsrer Sicht das erste Saison- Highlight, und weitere werden sicher folgen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vielleicht sehen/ treffen wir uns ja mal bei besserem Wetter in Aspe wieder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. Januar 2012)

*â¦..MTB- Parcour aktuellâ¦â¦*

                                                                               â¦fast vergessen bei all der action am letzten WE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .
 Wir haben nach den StÃ¼rmen 2 umgestÃ¼rzte BÃ¤ume im Parcour:
 Der eine blockiert komplett die 15; an der Stelle gleich zur 16 weiterfahrn




 Der Andre liegt auf der Forstautobahn zwischen der 6 und Anfahrt zur  7;  da kommt ihr aber rum und kann sein, das er, weil er dort liegt von  den Forstkollegen ganz schnell aus dem Verkehr gezogen wird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Wir kÃ¼mmern uns da drum, sobald uns mÃ¶glich; aber nur 19 Bunker sollten bei den BodenverhÃ¤ltnissen im Moment ja auch reichen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

GruÃ

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (23. Januar 2012)

*..MTB- Parcour Aktuell  Der Plan*

                                                                               .inzwischen hat unser Tim seine Verletzungszwangspause  sinnvoll genutzt, um unsre Anlage in ihrem heutigen Zustand mit allen "Sehenswürdigkeiten" mal zu  Papier zu bringen. Top!!!!








 Drin schon enthalten unsre ersten,  kleineren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Bauvorhaben für 2012; nebenher planen Konrad und ich schon fürs MTB  Fahrtechnikseminar; jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter besser werden und dann  gehts los!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de

PS: Die noch größere Version vom Plan is in meinem Album. Wandtapete also


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (24. Januar 2012)

Das wird ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2012.


----------



## Timmmey (24. Januar 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> PS: Die noch größere Version vom Plan is in meinem Album. Wandtapete also



...und bald auch eine Version am Container an der BMX Bahn.

P.S.
Mal sehen wie weit das mit den Bauten nach Plan läuft. Der Orte von den anderen sind im letzten Jahr auch eher Spontan nach Bauchgefühl gewählt worden


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (24. Januar 2012)

Timmmey schrieb:


> ...und bald auch eine Version am Container an der BMX Bahn.
> 
> P.S.
> Mal sehen wie weit das mit den Bauten nach Plan läuft. Der Orte von den anderen sind im letzten Jahr auch eher Spontan nach Bauchgefühl gewählt worden



Fals du eine helfende Hand mit weniger als 5 Finger brauchst...

RUF MICH AN....


----------



## Hobb (24. Januar 2012)

Kreissäge?


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (24. Januar 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> Kreissäge?




Bikeunfall.... 

Die Kurbel war im Weg....


----------



## Hobb (26. Januar 2012)

moin,
autsch.

Gute Genesung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jollyjumper85 (27. Januar 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> autsch.
> 
> Gute Genesung!




Genesung vorbei, ist schon über 20 Jahre her.


----------



## Funsports_Z (28. Januar 2012)

da is leider nix mehr mit genesen, aber wenn Timmey so weiter macht, sieht er bald genauso aus  Dischergruß


----------



## Funsports_Z (28. Januar 2012)

hallo Zusamen, 

der Termin fürs diesjährge Power Flower Semiar auf unserer Anlage in Zeven Aspe steht schonmal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 : 

12./ 13.5.12  

die weiteren Details folgen wie gehabt hier. 

Gruß 

Jan 

MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Hobb (28. Januar 2012)

moin zusammen,
ist mir gar aufgefallen. 

Na dann, Hals und Beinbruch! 

Gruß und weiterhin Viel Spaß beim Bauen
ralf


----------



## Funsports_Z (31. Januar 2012)

Weiter gehts mit den Verbands- BMX- Terminen im Norden fÃ¼r 2012

http://www.radsportverband-niedersachsen.org/index.php/offroad/bmx/bmx-termine.html

*Termin* *Ort* *Art* 
14. â 15.04. Bispingen BMX-Nord-Cup   
21. â 22.04. Weiterstadt Bundesliga   
28. â 29.04. Kornwestheim Deutsche Meisterschaft   
20.05. Vechta BMX-Nord-Cup   
10.06. Hamburg BMX-Nord-Cup   
16. â 17.06. Plessa Bundesliga   
24.06. Bremen BMX-Nord-Cup /LV-Meisterschaften NordverbÃ¤nde 
  01.07. Kassel BMX-Nord-Cup   
08. 09. Bremen Bundesliga 
09.09. Bremen Bundesliga   
16.09. Zeven BMX-Nord-Cup 
  22. â 23.09. Weilheim Bundesliga (Finale)   
30.09. Vechta BMX-Nord-Cup (Finale)

Jepp, richtig gelesen, wir sind, zu unsrer groÃen Freude
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, dieses Jahr im Nord- Cup mit dabei.

GruÃ 

Jan 

MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (1. Februar 2012)

Das ist Zukunftsmusik!!!


----------



## Timmmey (1. Februar 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> 16.09. Zeven BMX-Nord-Cup


 Dann block ich mir den Termin schon mal


----------



## PaulB (1. Februar 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> 12./ 13.5.12



Och nö,
 bitte nicht im Mai


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. Februar 2012)

PaulB schrieb:


> Och nö,
> bitte nicht im Mai




Doch, doch, das macht schon Sinn so, nachdem beim letzten Mal n pa sicher nich ganz unberechtigte "Klagen" wg der "Bodenverhältnisse für Anfänger" im Parcour kamen, diesma wieder ganz entspannt ne Runde Profi- Fahrtechnik bei erfahrungsgemäß schönem Wetter genießen.

Das mächtig heftige Wetter heben wir uns für so Geschichten wie den Auftakt oder unsre Bunker- Challenge auf.

Gruß 

Jan 

MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de

PS: Und wenn sich genug finden gibs vielleicht auch noch nen 2ten Termin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jollyjumper85 (3. Februar 2012)

funsports_z schrieb:


> doch, doch, das macht schon sinn so, nachdem beim letzten mal n pa sicher nich ganz unberechtigte "klagen" wg der "bodenverhältnisse für anfänger" im parcour kamen, diesma wieder ganz entspannt ne runde profi- fahrtechnik bei erfahrungsgemäß schönem wetter genießen.:d
> 
> das mächtig heftige wetter heben wir uns für so geschichten wie den auftakt oder unsre bunker- challenge auf.:d
> 
> ...



bunga bunga....


----------



## PaulB (3. Februar 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> PS: Und wenn sich genug finden gibs vielleicht auch noch nen 2ten Termin.



Das wäre Super, am besten im 3.Quartal


----------



## Funsports_Z (4. Februar 2012)

Und weiter gehts mit Good news.

jetzt hat FSZ MTB ne eigene 






oder um es mit den unsterblichen Worten meine Lieblingsfilmreihe zu sagen: " HoHoHo - now I have a Kettensäge" 


Dank an uns Hans Jürgen und Maik, die das ma eben so realisiert habn 

Gruß 

Jan 

MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Und weiter gehts mit Good news.
> 
> jetzt hat FSZ MTB ne eigene
> 
> ...



Oh,

die ZEG verkauft jetzt auch Waldmopeds.


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. Februar 2012)

Nich das jetz einer denkt, wär schon wieder vorbei mit unsrer Euphorie ; die Saisonvorbereitungen laufen im Hintergrund schon auf vollen Touren und....

*.(MTB-) Spielplatz ;-)*

                                                                                unser Tim war wieder n büschen fließig und wir haben bald unsre alte Wippe von früher wieder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 nur halt n büschen größer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Gruß 

Jan 

MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Timmmey (29. Februar 2012)

Befindet sich aber noch im Bau...
Der Winkel ändert sich auch noch: Wenn es dann fertig ist liegt die eine Seite auf der Leiter (vorne im Bild) auf, die Stützen sind ca. 30cm im Boden versenkt und die Wippe kippt auf der anderen Seite auf eine andere Leiter drauf.

Fehlt jetzt nur noch eine Rutsche und ein Sandkasten und der Spielplatz ist komplett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (1. März 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> .... die Saisonvorbereitungen laufen im Hintergrund schon auf vollen Touren und....








der Termin steht auch



Gruß 

Jan 

MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. März 2012)

...aus gegebenem Grund (die Insider wissen schon Bescheid);
erstma oder endlich ma wieder locker n pa Runden rollen, n büschen MTB- Bauplanung machen und wer noch Lust hat, Maik und den Kollegen noch ein wenig zur Hand gehn.

Wir sind so ab mittach sprich gegen 13.00 da.

Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Twinkie (3. März 2012)

wippe  W T F !!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Twinkie schrieb:


> wippe  W T F !!!!!



Keine Angst, mit der will man nur spielen!


----------



## Timmmey (3. März 2012)

Twinkie schrieb:


> wippe  W T F !!!!!



Ich muss auch noch mal gucken ob mein Konzept aufgeht, wenn das Teil fertig ist


----------



## Funsports_Z (5. März 2012)

Twinkie schrieb:


> wippe  W T F !!!!!



Ja, Wippe die gab es übrigens früher schon mal (und deshalb auch "wieder"); auf dem Gelände unsrer heutigen BMX- Bahn war ja in der Version 1.0 damals n Geschicklichkeitsparcour mit eben ner (kleinen) Wippe; die Übereste haben wir bei unsren "Ausgrabungen" gefunden und teilweise ja auch wieder verbaut.

Die Wippe hat also Tradition bei uns (gabs schon bei uns bevors das Wort Northshores überhaupt gab), aber Tim neigt mal wieder ein klein wenig zu Übertreibungen .


----------



## Funsports_Z (5. März 2012)

*MTB- Pacour Aktuell.*

                                                                               schön (anstrengend) (wie ja eigentlich immer im Frühjahr im Bunkertrail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


   )  wars am Sa, unsre kleine Inspektionsrunde mit Tim, Jolly und FunJan bei herrlichem Wetter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Sieht ganz gut aus soweit nachdem all dem Wetterchen ; wie schon erwartet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   , haben unsre Forstkollegen dankenswerterweise die beim Sturm  umgefallenen Bäume abgeräumt; sodass die Teilsperrungen alle aufgehoben  werden können!!!! Klasse!!! Saubere Arbeit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Eine kleine Einschränkung gilt immernoch für die jetzt 15 (der Bunker mit dem Loch): Seid da bitte  n büschen vorsichtig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    nich das ihr da in den angespitzten Wurzelrest reinrauscht; der  wird auch noch abgeräumt. Heißt also konkret Langsamfahrstelle!!!!! 


 

 

 


 

 

  nachdem die Bäume da in der 15 jetz wech sind, ergeben sich da natürlich ganz neue Möglischkeiten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Achtet ma drauf wo Tim da steht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Mehr demnächst in diesem Programm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß 

Jan 

MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Timmmey (5. März 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> nachdem die Bäume da in der 15 jetz wech sind, ergeben sich da natürlich ganz neue Möglischkeiten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War gestern noch einmal da um ein paar Maße zu nehmen. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall dort Zeit und Holz zu investieren


----------



## Funsports_Z (5. März 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Eine kleine Einschränkung....



Fast vergessen: 

Leute, tut euch und uns den Gefallen und fahrt da im Moment *keine Northshores!!!!*; die sind nach dem Wetter sowas von rutschig, das man zu Fuß nichma raufkommt.

Wir habn da schon ne Idee für Abhilfe, um die Oberflächen ein wenig zu "veredeln", damit das zukünftig nich son Problem mehr is,


Gruß 

Jan 

MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## PhatBiker (5. März 2012)

Wir haben unseren mit "Kaninchengitter" überzogen und da rutscht nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (5. März 2012)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Wir haben unseren mit "Kaninchengitter" überzogen und da rutscht nichts mehr.



Ach muß ja nich immer gleich alles veraten


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. März 2012)

*.Kommender Sa MTB..*


http://funsports-zeven.de/category/allgemein/
                                                  ..treffen wir uns um 10.00 Uhr in Aspe zum Baun;
 wir wolln da ma eben ne neue  Aktion vorziehn, auf die wir richtig lust habn.  
 Lasst euch überraschen; Helfer sind wie immer herzlich eingeladen zu unsrer Aktion.
 Und n Bike mitbringen für später is auch nich so verkehrt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß 

Jan 

MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de

PS: Schonma soviel, es hat mit Holz und Waldmoped zutun


----------



## Timmmey (15. März 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> ..treffen wir uns um 10.00 Uhr in Aspe zum Baun



Ich werde wohl einen Ticken früher da sein und das Teil vor der 1 fertig zimmern.


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. März 2012)

Timmmey schrieb:


> .... das Teil vor der 1 fertig zimmern.



*â¦â¦Los gings am Sa morgen mit zimmern beim MTB; danach gings weiter zum schaufeln beim BMXâ¦.*



                                                  â¦wir waren am Sa nur zu zweit  beim MTB,  deshalb haben wir erstma in aller Ruhe die Northshore mit Wippe vor der 1  fertiggestellt. Traumwetter zum Basteln 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   SchÃ¶nes Ergebnis, schÃ¶n und erschreckend zu gleich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


   Seht selbst


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


  Unser Ingo hat das erstma zu FuÃ getestet (er muÃ ja ma das Material testen, das er stÃ¤ndig anliefert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  â¦. Juuuupsâ¦â¦ nachher is sein Junior mit dem BMX rÃ¼ber, geht, ja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   â¦.. wobei Tim und ich sind uns nich so ganz sicher ob wir das nich vielleicht doch nochma n bÃ¼schen breiter machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Schaun mer ma, auf jeden Fall is es ein richtig gutes âTrainingsgerÃ¤tâ fÃ¼r BalanceÃ¼bungen auf dem MTB und auf dem BMX geworden!



GruÃ 

Jan 

MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de

PS: Schaut ma heut oder morgen in den Blog wenn Maik die Fortschritte auf der BMX- bahn vom WE postet; es is der Hammer....der StarthÃ¼gel soviel darf man schon veraten.

PS: Benutzung wie immer auf eigene Gefahr!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timmmey (19. März 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> * wobei Tim und ich sind uns nich so ganz sicher ob wir das nich vielleicht doch nochma n büschen breiter machen
> *


*

Nix da! Ursprünglich wollte ich die Anfangsbreite auf der ganzen Länge beibehalten. Wenn es zu schmal ist kann man immer noch den alten Weg fahren  





Eine Ergänzung habe ich noch:
An der Wippe fehlen derzeit noch ein paar Schrauben. Hat nichts mit der Stabilität zu tun. In ungünstigen Fällen kann es nur passieren, dass die Wippe ein ticken verrutscht und dann nicht sauber runterklappen kann. Leider zerreißt es dann (recht sicher) ein-zwei Latten in der Mitte am Drehgelenk. Wäre somit weniger das Problem des "Wippenden" als mehr meins weil ich dann wieder was reparieren muss 
Das Teil kann deswegen aber trotzdem uneingeschränkt gefahren werden. Werde die Woche noch entsprechend was ändern, damit das nicht mehr passieren kann.*


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. März 2012)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Nix da! Ursprünglich wollte ich die Anfangsbreite auf der ganzen Länge beibehalten. Wenn es zu schmal ist kann man immer noch den alten Weg fahren





Na, sagen wirs dann ma so, wir sind uns noch nich so ganz sicher, welche Geister wir da mal wieder gerufen haben aber das mit den Schrauben is wirklich harmlos; das teil is schon gut in der Mitte verankert, das wird nur nochma außen zusätzlich gesichert. Passt schon.


----------



## Timmmey (21. März 2012)

Wie bei den vorherigen Leitern: Selbsttest bestanden


----------



## flopp i (21. März 2012)

Bravo, das sieht echt super aus!!!
Hoffe ich schaff es mal euch wieder zu besuchen und das mal selber auszuprobieren
(bevor ihr das kaputt spielt  )


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. März 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Bravo, das sieht echt super aus!!!
> Hoffe ich schaff es mal euch wieder zu besuchen und das mal selber auszuprobieren



Genau und bring was mit....auf DVD

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (22. März 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> PS: Schaut ma heut oder morgen in den Blog wenn Maik die Fortschritte auf der BMX- bahn vom WE postet; es is der Hammer....der Starthügel soviel darf man schon veraten.




...Eine Idee    -    Ein Team     -    Ein Ziel.........

Großes Danke an unseren süddeutschen Bmx bunch- Teamfahrer Massimo alias Mr Redline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Massimo rules!!!!


----------



## flopp i (22. März 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Genau und bring was mit....auf DVD
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Jan



Jep,hab da auch schon mal was vorbereitet.
Da das aber n Erstlingswerk is, hat sich das etwas hin gezogen 
Hab noch weitere Ausreden, aber das muß erst mal reichen.

Wird leider nix vor Ostern


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. März 2012)

Video is n gutes Stichwort

Tim hat ma eben nen Youtube channel für uns eröffnet, wo zukünftig unsre Videos auch zu sehn sein werden:

http://www.youtube.com/funsportszeven

und heut hat MTB "Sendepause"; wir helfen alle mit beim BMX- Bahnausbau; Helfende Hände sind herzlich willkommen

Gruß 

Jan 

MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. April 2012)

*.Wir haben uns ja beim MTB ein büschen rar gemacht ;-)..*



                                                  ..aber das hatte schon seinen ersichtlichen Grund 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   , nachdem dieses WE kein großer Arbeitseinsatz auf der BMX- Bahn  ansteht, sind Tim und ich dann mal wieder ganz spontan und ganz  entspannt bei Traumwetter in unser schönes Wäldchen gezogen, um den  Parcour wieder weiter voranzubringen. Das Motto hieß ja schon im letzten  Jahr Schneller- Höher- Weiter, und so haben wir  uns dann erstmal  wieder um das Thema Schneller gekümmert; mit viel Muße ist dieser  schöne und sehr solide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Anlieger hinter der 4 entstanden und damit die letzte Bremse in der  Flowline Bunker 1-6 verschwunden (die Stelle stand schon lange auf der  Liste). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ab jetzt gilt da wirklich Jollys volle Pullleee!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

  Höher und weiter wollen wir euch auch nicht vorenthalten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Das gabs auch noch, is aber noch nich ganz fertich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Tim hatte dieses kleine Monster vor 2 Wochen unter der Woche  eigentlich nur aus Frust, über was Anderes, begonnen ( Er sollte öfter  mal Frust haben, Wow ;-) ) und wir haben dann letzte WO zusammen  Nägel  mit Köpfen gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   . Wir wollten eigentlich heut auch noch dran weitermachen, das passte  zeitlich nicht mehr, die Anfahrt muß nochmal geshaped werden und..es  fehlt noch der Landehügel!!!!! (deshalb ist das Ding noch nicht  freigegeben!!!!). Wir suchen aber noch nen freiwilligen Testpiloten,  zum Maßnehmen, der das ins Flat- Gerümpel springt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 

Gruß 

Jan 

MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## PhatBiker (15. April 2012)

Wenn wir bauen heist es immer " Wer baut der haut" soll heissen das er auch das Ding raushaut, Springt, nimmt, fährt oder was auch immer . . . Hauptsache der Erbauer ist der erste.


----------



## Timmmey (15. April 2012)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Wenn wir bauen heist es immer " Wer baut der haut"


Wir wollten Biken- nicht rauchen 
Generell bestehe ich auch auf das Recht die Teile, die gebaut hab zuerst zu fahren. Mir fehlt derzeit nur leider Federweg und ein komplett funktionsfähiges Schlüsselbein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (16. April 2012)

Das is für Tim auch Ehrensache, aber wir habn ja auch noch unsern "Lieblingswahnsinnigen"  war also eher ne rethorische Frage


----------



## gazza-loddi (20. April 2012)

schade,jetzt wo ich das material dazu  habe hätte ich mich sonnst dafür hergegeben...
werz wohl troztzdem tun.....
fette sache das.....
ich habe auch ne mengen paletten + restholz,vielleich bastel ich hier zuhause mal was grobes und schlepps zu euch (54 Kilometer),ihr könnt dann was draus zaubern,ich war zu lange nicht bei euch(3 Jahre?) und bin GAR NICHT ONLINE was sache ist ....

WIRD AB ER ZEIT !
DENN ES SIEHT GEIL AUS:::!
weidermachen


----------



## Timmmey (23. April 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Wir habn da schon ne Idee für Abhilfe, um die Oberflächen ein wenig zu "veredeln", damit das zukünftig nich son Problem mehr is,



Die erste Leiter hat ein Upgrade bekommen 









Schauen wir mal wie der Draht sich so macht (Haltbarkeit, Grip etc.)


----------



## PhatBiker (23. April 2012)

Wir haben unseren jetzt seit 9 monaten drauf und der hält, hat sehr guten Gripp und wenn keiner mit ein Seitenschneider anrückt wird er Jahre halten.

Ein Steg in ein Ökopfad hat schon seit Jahren das Gitter drauf und ist immer noch okay.


----------



## Timmmey (26. April 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Das is für Tim auch Ehrensache, aber wir habn ja auch noch unsern "Lieblingswahnsinnigen"  war also eher ne rethorische Frage



War gestern in Aspe unterwegs und hab gesehen, dass jemand den neuen Drop eingeweiht hat  Sofern der-/ diejenige hier mitliest: Danke für die Reifenspuren. Jetzt hab ich die Maße für die Landung und die Anfahrt 

...ABER nächstes Mal bitte das Absperrkreuz wieder aufstellen. Das Teil ist noch nicht fertig und daher steht das Kreuz da nicht ohne Grund (nicht jeder will ins Flat springen).


----------



## gazza-loddi (28. April 2012)

ich habe daheim noch vier (!?) Rampen aus Paletten : grösse  240x 120 cm ,höhe ca 80-90 cm 
eine davon ist sogar höhenverstellbar.
wollt ihr die dinger haben...?bei mir interessiert sich keine sau dafür..
greetz gazza


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. Mai 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> ich habe daheim noch vier (!?) Rampen aus Paletten : grösse  240x 120 cm ,höhe ca 80-90 cm
> eine davon ist sogar höhenverstellbar.
> wollt ihr die dinger haben...?bei mir interessiert sich keine sau dafür..
> greetz gazza



Grundsätzlich gerne, danke 

Tim und ich habn uns ma kurz besprochen; müßten wir eigentlich erstma sehn; aber weiste was, bring ma rum (wenns geht), wir schaun was wir draus machen können.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. Mai 2012)

*.Beim MTB gings am Sa auch noch ein wenig weiter*




 


 


 


 


  .während sich der Rest der Truppe am Sa als Kabelleger betätigte (Stichwort: Wir stehen unter Strom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   )  hat Tim nen schönen Sandkasten für unsern Drop gebaut und vorne noch nen Anlieger restauriert. Klasse!


----------



## gazza-loddi (1. Mai 2012)

GUT DAS
aber is sehr flach 
odda?
take this....
das ganze 4 mal...werde aber nich alle mitbekommen auf einmal...
die platten sind nur so drauf..... und an den seiten ist auch nur grob gewesen...jetzt ist´s professioneller....
die dinger haben alle ne leichte rundung mal mehr als absprung ,mal weniger zum landen


----------



## Timmmey (2. Mai 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> GUT DAS
> aber is sehr flach
> odda?



Was genau? Anlieger und Landung passen recht genau. Die Landung wirkt auf den Bilder vllt flacher als sie ist. Gibt aber notfalls noch Ausbaureserven nach oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (2. Mai 2012)

AJO
sah recht flach aus....
vielleicht muss ich auch einfach mal die fresse halten und selber testen....

aber erst die rampen anschleppen....


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. Mai 2012)

"And now to somethin completely different"

*ÂÂPOWER Flower Â  MTB Â Fahrtechnikseminar in AspeÂÂ*


                             Â.MTB is wirklich die letzte Zeit ein wenig  zu kurz gekommen bei uns, aber zum GlÃ¼ck haben wir ja Konrad, der schon  ordentlich Werbung gemacht hat, fÃ¼rs FahrtechnikseminarÂ.

 Âund so kÃ¶nnen wir schonmal verkÃ¼nden: Das Power Flower Team kommt!!!!

 Es sind noch ein pa PlÃ¤tze frei; deshalb und weil es ja schon bei uns  gute Tradition is, bei solchen Veranstaltungen, holen wir dann auch  nochma das Plakat vor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Weiterhin gilt:


ÂSame procedure as every yearÂ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ort: Aspe, natÃ¼rlich


Das Team _*Power Flower*_ bedarf wohl auch  keiner groÃen Vorstellung mehr und dÃ¼rfte sich wohl auch schon hier im  Norden einen Namen gemacht haben. Es steht fÃ¼r *viel SpaÃ und Kompetenz auf dem Bike.*


Auch wie immer, sind erstmal 2 Termine vorgesehen,  wobei es wohl der Sa wird. Das was ÂunterichtetÂ wird richtet sich auch  wie immer nach den Teilnehmern/rinnen.


*Ziel der Kurse:* Biken mit mehr FahrspaÃ, mehr Kontrolle und Erweiterung des individuellen FahrkÃ¶nnens.
 Es unterrichten grundsÃ¤tzlich zwei sehr erfahrenen Trainerinnen,  dadurch kÃ¶nnen wir individuell auf die Teilnehmer/innen eingehen, sodass  niemand Ã¼ber- oder unterfordert wird.


Pro Kurs: 6 â 12 Teilnehmer/innen
Kursdauer: 4 Std., das heiÃt, wir kÃ¶nnten an einem Tag 2 Kurse durchfÃ¼hren.
 Preis pro Kurs/Teilnehmer/in: 60,âÂ
Die Abwicklung mit Anmeldung und Bezahlung Ã¼bernimmt Konrad Lange. Anmeldeschluss is der 10.05.


 Diplom Sportwissenschaftler Konrad Lange
leistungsdiagnostik.dediagnostik | beratung | training
im Sport des dritten Jahrtausends
Richtweg 4 | 27412 Kirchtimke 

fon +49 (0)4289.40 06 22 
fax +49 (0)4289.40 06 23
mob +49 (0)176.96 22 52 66
web: www.leistungsdiagnostik.de
E-Mail: [email protected]


 AusrÃ¼stung: FunktionstÃ¼chtiges Bike, Helm,auÃerdem:
AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger: Handschuhe, Knieschoner und Flatpedals.
Wenn ihr selber nicht ausreichend AusrÃ¼stung habt, teilt uns dieses  mÃ¶glichst vorher mit, dann kÃ¶nnen wir euch Knieschoner und Flatpedals  kostenlos ausleihen.


 weitere Fragen, Ideen oder Anregungen gerne an:
 Sonja Granzow
Team Power Flower / KONA
[email protected]
www.power-flower.de
www.pink-star.de


oder
 Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.
[email protected]


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. Mai 2012)

*..Es wird langsam mal wieder Zeit für die kleine Nachlese zum POWER FLOWER MTB- fahrtechnikseminar*

                                                                               .. in Teilen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .


 Tolles Wetter am letzten Sa, Bunker- Trail superfest, die POWER  FLOWER Mädelz und die Teilnehmer(innen) gut drauf; was braucht man mehr  für wiedereinmal eine schöne Zeit zusammen auf dem Bike in Aspe. Danke  an Sonja und Tine und an die Teilnehmer(innen).


 Wir waren ja schon mal bei same procedure as every year   , aber  es gab tatsächlich ein pa Neuerungen bei diesem Seminar; ein pa neue  Übungen und ein pa ganz neue Herausforderungen warteten auf die  Teilnehmer in Form des neuen BMX- Layouts und des 20ten Bunkers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dazu dann später, beginnen wir erstmal mit Teil 1 und den Basics auf unserer Zufahrt:



 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

   Weiter gehts dann in Teil 2 und das sieht doch schon nach Spaß aus


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. Mai 2012)

*Teil 2 gleich hinterher..*

                                                                               .ab 35 Bilder bekommt der uploader Schwierigkeiten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

  Weiter gehts in teil 3


----------



## Marcus_xXx (18. Mai 2012)

Und was macht man da?? Den Weg hoch und runterfahren??


----------



## Stronglight (18. Mai 2012)

is ja auch'n "Flower Power Seminar"


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. Mai 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Und was macht man da?? Den Weg hoch und runterfahren??



Erwartest du jetz eher eine etwas ernstere oder eher eine etwas spaßigere Antwort von mir

Versuchen wir es ma ernsthaft:

Der oder die aufmerksame Leser(in) dieses Threads weiß:

Das *Power Flower* Fahrtechnikseminar (auch wenns Neuerungen gab und wollt euch nich mit dem schon altbekannten langweilen) besteht bei uns immer aus drei Teilen:

- entspannte, kurzweilige Theorie und Basics (üben) (Grundhaltung, balance, Bremsen, Kurven/ Anlieger, usw auf dem Weg zum Anfang, mit spaßigen Übungen wie Hütchenspiel usw. Das wird langsam aufgebaut, weil die Sachen wird man im Laufe des Tages noch brauchen.

- dann wird das (ernst) auf dem BMX- track vertieft und Pushen kommt dazu

- und weil man oder Frau Gelerntes ja auch gleich richtig anwenden muß, gehts danach in den Bunkertrail, mit reichlich Wiederholungen auf den übelichen Verdächtigen.

Noch Fragen?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (21. Mai 2012)

*â¦.Power Flower Teil 3â¦.*




 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


  Weiter gehts in Teil 4 dann auf der BMX- Bahn


----------



## Funsports_Z (23. Mai 2012)

*.noch kurz zwischendurch letzter Sa MTB.*

                                                                               bevors mit BMX weitergeht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   .  Unser MTB- Vereinskollege Jonathan hat uns ma wieder besucht und  gleich amtlich mit angepackt und n pa bekannte Gesichter warn auchma  wieder zum fahrn da. Schön. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Zum Abschluss noch n pa Runden gedreht, Jona war begeistert, was wir da so gebaut haben, und hat Spaß gemacht!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

  PS: Neues Material is auch angekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   und danke an alle, die den neuen 20ten Bunker so schön eingefahrn  haben; der wird langsam fest und geht jetz mit Vollllle Pulllleee!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (23. Mai 2012)

Jetz gehts mit BMX weiter:

Es is vollbracht, die Bahn is fertig das Oldschool Meeting kann kommen:


*BMX-BAHNNEUERÖFFNUNG UND OLDSCHOOL BMX AM PFINGSTSONNTAG*



                                                  bei uns in Zeven-Aspe auf der BMX-Bahn!!!


 Wo: Industriestrasse, 27404 Zeven-Aspe


 Einschreiben: ab 10 Uhr  es wird in allen Klassen gestartet !!!


 Training: ab 11 Uhr!


 Start der Rennen ca. 12.30 Uhr!


 Marco Frech wird als Händler vor Ort sein!!!


 wir werden Spaß haben!!! Und das Wetter soll auch mitspielen!!! 



Wir freuen uns über jeden Besucher!!!  





Gruß 

Jan 

MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de






PS: Und sicher wird es auch wieder ein pa schöne Oldschool Bikes zu sehn geben


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. Mai 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Erwartest du jetz eher eine etwas ernstere oder eher eine etwas spaßigere Antwort von mir
> 
> Versuchen wir es ma ernsthaft:
> 
> ...



Die Antwort langt mir voll & ganz..  Vllt. schauen wir auch mal vorbei, würde ich ja gern schon mal sehen den Parcours + das Training..

Danke für die Erklärung..

Gruß,

Marcus


----------



## gazza-loddi (23. Mai 2012)

servus.
mir gehen die rampen hier zuhause aufn sack im garten...die leude kucken schon....und fette drops vom carport sind n schlechtes vorbild für junior..
issn problem wenn ich mit meinem neffen nebst rampen am O.G. PF-Sonntag erscheine um die in den wald zu stellen.???
Ach ja hätte wohl meinen bock dabei und meine neffe ebenso seinen dirter
pe es ich hab auch nen oldschool bock"


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. Mai 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Die Antwort langt mir voll & ganz..  Vllt. schauen wir auch mal vorbei, würde ich ja gern schon mal sehen den Parcours + das Training..
> 
> Danke für die Erklärung..
> 
> ...



Schaut einfach ma vorbei und wir sind ja schonma gefragt worden, ob wir das Fahrtechnikseminar nochma im Herbst anbieten können; die Mädelz hätten Zeit und wenn sich die entsprechende "Nachfrage" ergibt, werden wir es auch gerne machen.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. Mai 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> servus.
> mir gehen die rampen hier zuhause aufn sack im garten...die leude kucken schon....und fette drops vom carport sind n schlechtes vorbild für junior..
> issn problem wenn ich mit meinem neffen nebst rampen am O.G. PF-Sonntag erscheine um die in den wald zu stellen.???
> Ach ja hätte wohl meinen bock dabei und meine neffe ebenso seinen dirter
> pe es ich hab auch nen oldschool bock"



Moin,

echt nett gedacht!, verstehe, aber sorry am Pf-So geht echt nich!!!! da wirste nichma mit nem Fahrzeug rankommen, weil wir alles absperren (müssen) und die Aktion muß am So echt nich sein. Hätten wohl auch meine Oldschool- Kollegen verständlicherweise was gegen.

Außerdem: Am So wollen wir Spaß habn und nich mehr arbeiten!!!! 

also, wenn du Bock hast, pack die Oldschool Kiste, helm, handschuhe lange Klamotten, protektorengelumpe, was auch immer ein und schreib dich ein..

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Timmmey (28. Mai 2012)

Der NS vor Bunker 1 ist wegen Umbau ab sofort gesperrt.




Wippe ist schon demontiert. Werde die Wippe weiter hinten auf dem Parcours (in geänderter Form) wieder aufbauen. Vorne wird das zu oft als Kinderspielplatz benutzt und dabei verstellt/beschädigt 

Beim Demontieren gab's dann noch Besuch mit Geschenken im Gepäck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (28. Mai 2012)

GERNE !
und wo DAS herkommt is noch viel mehr (potential)aber erstmal muss mein hobel 10kilo abnehmen und 80mm federweg abgeben bevor ich effektiv die strecken in deichnahen gefilden schrubben kann .
ich werd mir wohl n dirt- /slopestyle-fully gönnen müssen 
Aber *RESPEKT es  hat sich VIEL GUTES GETAN!!!!!! POSITIV*


----------



## Timmmey (1. Juni 2012)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Der NS vor Bunker 1 ist wegen Umbau ab sofort gesperrt.


...und fertig.


----------



## gazza-loddi (1. Juni 2012)

sieht ja fast aus wie bei mir im garten.
macht sich bemerkbar wenn ma 5 min in der ecke wohnt.
geile nummer das...


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. Juni 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> GERNE !
> und wo DAS herkommt is noch viel mehr (potential)aber erstmal muss mein hobel 10kilo abnehmen und 80mm federweg abgeben bevor ich effektiv die strecken in deichnahen gefilden schrubben kann .
> ich werd mir wohl n dirt- /slopestyle-fully gönnen müssen
> Aber *RESPEKT es  hat sich VIEL GUTES GETAN!!!!!! POSITIV*



Danke dir

Hab sie mir am Do angeschaut, echte Monster, sauber gearbeitet

Müssen ma schaun wo wir sie hinstellen, sin ja nich grad zierlich und mehr als 2 von denen verträgt wohl der Parcour und auch unsre FV nich.

Schaun mer ma und nochma danke!!!!!!


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. Juni 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> *BMX-BAHNNEUERÃFFNUNG UND OLDSCHOOL BMX AM PFINGSTSONNTAGâ¦*



Der Bericht zum Oldschool Meeting steht diesma "artgerecht" hier (und natÃ¼rlich im Blog):

Soviel vorweg: GroÃes Kino, mal wieder




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9562014&postcount=7

Das wird noch ne lange Nacht


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. Juni 2012)

*â¦â¦wir warn dann ma kurz wech vorm Oldschool Meetingâ¦..Funsports Zeven MTB on Tourâ¦.Bikepark Winterberg*



                                                  â¦los gings letzte Woche Fr ganz in der FrÃ¼he  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    mit Timmey und Jan und dem Funsports- Mobil nach Winterberchâ¦da haben  wir uns dann mit unserm Jolly und Jona getroffen, damit war dann die   ursprÃ¼ngliche Funsports MTB Crew mal wieder gemeinsam am Start und  spÃ¤ter kammen noch die Haldenbiker Axl und Fritz dazu.
 Sahne Wetter!!! Fast leerer Bikepark, 2 tage volle Pullee bergab!!!!! und das macht richtig SpaÃ in Winterberg!
 Was gabs noch zu berichten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   : Timmey hatte sein Leihbike gecrashed, Jolly glÃ¤nzte wie immer mit  reichlich guter Laune (so kennen wir ihn) und reichlich Reifenpannen und  zum SchluÃ spuckte sein DÃ¤mpfer ÃL und MetallspÃ¤ne, Upps    , meine  Verluste beschrÃ¤nkten sich auf Schienbein und Flaschenhalter,  ertrÃ¤glich    und alles andre ging harmlos ab.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  ZurÃ¼ck gings dann fÃ¼r uns am Sa abend zum Oldschool Meeting, der Rest is noch ne Tour um Winterberg gefahrn.


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

  Winterberg ist mit seinen inzwischen 10, abwechslungsreichen,  Strecken  immer eine Reise wert!; und die Strecken werden auch gerne mit  BMX und Dirt gefahrn.  Einziger Wehmutstropfen war der Streckenzustand;  die warn wohl noch nich so ganz aufbereitet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ; gab reichlich Bremswellen, aber dafÃ¼r auch gÃ¼nstigere Karten dieses Jahr.
 Wiederholung is schon geplant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: War auch sehr inspirierend fÃ¼r Tim, das Ganze


----------



## Balibiker (2. Juni 2012)

Geile Sache..... Darf ich nächst mal mit???


----------



## Timmmey (3. Juni 2012)

Heute gab's kein Sofa oder Sonntagsbraten, sondern Trailbau 
Auf Bunker 17 kann man ab sofort links abbiegen, auf dem Rand fahren




 dann wieder scharf rechts zur Abfahrt abbiegen 




über eine kurze Northshore mit mini-Drop in ein erhöhte Kurve


----------



## Timmmey (3. Juni 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> PS: War auch sehr inspirierend für Tim, das Ganze


Oh ja! O-Ton beim Bilder machen: (..) machst Du da Industriespionage?(..)


----------



## gazza-loddi (3. Juni 2012)

cool.
wenn ichh die pic´s so sehe wäre da durch aus noch platz für den göberen hüpfer....
dnkt dran,einer meiner rampen ist verstellbar.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (3. Juni 2012)

Balibiker schrieb:


> Geile Sache..... Darf ich nächst mal mit???



Du, das Ding speziell is eigenlich eher son "members only" Ding, auch weils darum geht, dann nach langer Zeit mal wieder die inzwischen weggezogenen Vereinskollegen wieder zu treffen und ma wieder zusammen zu biken.

Aber, die ein oder andre, weitere Funsports- Bikepark Exkursion is schon in Planung, und da kannste mit.


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. Juni 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> cool.
> wenn ichh die pic´s so sehe wäre da durch aus noch platz für den göberen hüpfer....
> dnkt dran,einer meiner rampen ist verstellbar.......



Damit haben wir schon was ganz Spezielles vor...wenns hin paßt, weil eben sehr breit, für unsern Trail....aber wenns hinhaut, kommt dabei was raus, was u.a. mit der englischen Übersetzung des Wortes "Straße" zu tun hat.


----------



## gazza-loddi (4. Juni 2012)

Ui.....
oder was mit der engl "wand" aber dazu fehlt der speed.
shit  das ich soweit weg wohne für mal eben schaufeln.......
ich wäre aber in der lage hier was vorzubereiten wenn ihr was hölzernes aufwendigeres plant-
lasst es mich wissen.


----------



## Timmmey (6. Juni 2012)

...ein kurzer Zusammenschnitt vom Winterberg WE.
Leider hab ich die Cam nicht oft angehabt. So sind aus 2 Tagen nur knapp über 7 Minuten geworden. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE8G3vag5YU"]Funsports Zeven/ Haldenbiker on-tour: Winterberg 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (6. Juni 2012)

Balibiker schrieb:


> Geile Sache..... Darf ich nächst mal mit???



Na klar....

PS: Kiste Erdinger Alkoholfrei ist aber der Einstand und als Generalprobe für den positiven Wahnsinn den du unter Beweis stellen musst, ist eine Runde nackt fahren (Protektoren erlaubt) PFLICHT.


----------



## gazza-loddi (6. Juni 2012)

Timmmey schrieb:


> ...ein kurzer Zusammenschnitt vom Winterberg WE.
> Leider hab ich die Cam nicht oft angehabt. So sind aus 2 Tagen nur knapp über 7 Minuten geworden.
> Funsports Zeven/ Haldenbiker on-tour: Winterberg 2012      - YouTube


 wer von euch traut sich den mit der lefty ins ruppige gemüse ?aber gracia hat ja auch Dh damitgefahren...ich trau dem ding irgendw nich.....

ich habe für die strecke in zeven  übrigens "abgebaut" federwegsmässig...


----------



## Balibiker (7. Juni 2012)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> Na klar....
> 
> PS: Kiste Erdinger Alkoholfrei ist aber der Einstand und als Generalprobe für den positiven Wahnsinn den du unter Beweis stellen musst, ist eine Runde nackt fahren (Protektoren erlaubt) PFLICHT.



GEIL!!!!! Kiste Alkfrei für Euch - Astra Rotlicht für micht 
Ich such schon mal die Eierbecher raus....   

Bis denne ...


----------



## Timmmey (7. Juni 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> ich habe für die strecke in zeven  übrigens "abgebaut" federwegsmässig...


 200mm ist wohl auch ein bisschen zu viel des Guten in Zeven. Denke aber das Gewicht war da eher das Problem


----------



## gazza-loddi (7. Juni 2012)

denke 150 sollten reichen,aber das gewicht,tja.....wird wohl an den 2,7ern gelegen haben.....
unter anderem.....
ich wollte das erste august woende mit 2 kumpels nach wberg und willingen
pension am kahlen asten....
wer hat bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (9. Juni 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> wer von euch traut sich den mit der lefty ins ruppige gemüse ?aber gracia hat ja auch Dh damitgefahren...ich trau dem ding irgendw nich.....



Geht wunnerbar is ja meine alte Mühle, bin damit letztes Jahr  Winterberg gefahrn; diesma war Jona dran, weil sein Bike/ seine Gabel schon vorher platt war. Brauchst schon n büschen Nerven für das Bike bergab, aber das hat Jona richtig gut gemacht, der hat damit so einiges gedropt mit nur 110/120 ohne Durchschlag






Sauber!!!!





gazza-loddi schrieb:


> ich habe für die strecke in zeven  übrigens "abgebaut" federwegsmässig...



Mit nem ab 140er AM oder Enduro oder nem richtig leichten Freerider biste auch zukünftig in Zeven immer richtig gut bedient.

Schneller geht immer mit nem noch leichteren Bike, aber mehr Spaß haste bei uns in Zeven mit den Kategorien oben.


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. Juni 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> d
> ich wollte das erste august woende mit 2 kumpels nach wberg und willingen
> pension am kahlen asten....
> wer hat bock?



Kahler Asten warn wir grad aber unsre nä Wberg Tour is dann erst im Oktober geplant.


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. Juni 2012)

*.weiter gehts mit Winterberg.*



                                                  noch n pa Fotos.von Axl von Haldenbiker


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. Juni 2012)

das WB Video is jetz auch im IBC TV


----------



## Timmmey (11. Juni 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> cool.
> wenn ichh die pic´s so sehe wäre da durch aus noch platz für den göberen hüpfer....
> dnkt dran,einer meiner rampen ist verstellbar.......



Hab mich noch mal an Bunker 17 zu schaffen gemacht. Habe gestern (unter massivem Mückenterror ) im Schweiße meines Angesichts noch einen dritten Weg durch den Wald geschaufelt.

Jetzt geht es nicht nur rechts rum, sondern auch gradeaus...





...dann wieder runter...





...und über einen kleinen Drop auf die alte Strecke:





Die "alte" neue Abfahrt gibt es (in leicht geänderter Form) aber immer noch:


----------



## Balibiker (11. Juni 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (11. Juni 2012)

like....
schon nett so´n homespot.
ich kann meinen garten ja nich umlegen...


----------



## Timmmey (11. Juni 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> like....
> schon nett so´n homespot.
> ich kann meinen garten ja nich umlegen...


Schon ein Stück weit Luxus sowas vor der Tür zu haben


----------



## Funsports_Z (12. Juni 2012)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Hab mich noch mal an Bunker 17 zu schaffen gemacht. Habe gestern (unter massivem Mückenterror ) im Schweiße meines Angesichts noch einen dritten Weg durch den Wald geschaufelt.
> 
> Jetzt geht es nicht nur rechts rum, sondern auch gradeaus...
> 
> ...





so passt es! Top! Die alte Abfahrt war wohl irgentwie fahrbar aber unten echt n büschen eng (aber sah schwer genial aus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Man kam da schnell runter, dann der Drop, dann in die Bremse ziehn und igentwie noch die Kurve kriegen oder an der Bunkerwand "zerschellen". upps  

Klasse das! Einsteigerdrop


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. Juni 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> - dann wird das (ernst) auf dem BMX- track vertieft und Pushen kommt dazu



*.weiter gehts erstma noch mit POWER FLOWER Bildern auf dem BMX Track*



                                                  bevor wir dann zu Aktuellem bei MTB kommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

  Die letzte Serie folgt dann mit den Bildern vom Power Flower Team


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. Juni 2012)

*MTB  Parcour aktuell II..*


http://funsports-zeven.de/category/allgemein/
                                                  .und das wird unser neuestes Projekt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Am letzen Sa haben Tim, Dirk und ich unsre Geschenke aus  Cuxhaven schonma in Position gebracht   und dort ordentlich  aufgeräumt.


*Das is noch nicht fertich!!!!!!! und noch nicht freigegeben!!!!!!!!!*

* 

 ** 

 ** 

 **


 

 

 
*

 Lässt aber schonma erahnen, was dort passieren wird  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Wie gesagt: *Das is noch nicht fertich!!!!!!! und noch nicht freigegeben!!!!!!!!!*


Gruß 

Jan 

MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## gazza-loddi (19. Juni 2012)

geilgeilgeil....
wird zeit das mein hobel klar ist.
daumen!!!!


----------



## Timmmey (20. Juni 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> geilgeilgeil....
> wird zeit das mein hobel klar ist.
> daumen!!!!



Dauert aber sicher noch eine Weile bis das fertig ist. Müssen da ne Menge Zeug wegschaufeln (Boden ist dort sehr weich) + eine NS für die Auffahrt zimmern + Strecke hinter der Landung verlegen


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (20. Juni 2012)

Ich muss mal gucken, dass ich in den nächsten 4 Wochen meine Frau und Sohn bei meinen Schwiegereltern parken kann, dann komm ich direkt rum....


----------



## Vipe (20. Juni 2012)

So langsam wirds ja was mit eurer Strecke  Schade, dass ich nicht mehr in Seedorf stationiert bin


----------



## Timmmey (20. Juni 2012)

Vipe schrieb:


> So langsam wirds ja was mit eurer Strecke  Schade, dass ich nicht mehr in Seedorf stationiert bin



Danke- Merken auch, dass die Strecke immer mehr genutzt/angenommen wird.
...auch wenn MTB Fahrer scheinbar eher Einzelkämpfer sind, sieht man das immer gut an den Reifenspuren im Matsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (20. Juni 2012)

ich hab die rampen daheim,soll ich noch nen northy shoren?wie lang ,hoch,welle,looping,backflip etc?


----------



## Vipe (21. Juni 2012)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Danke- Merken auch, dass die Strecke immer mehr genutzt/angenommen wird.
> ...auch wenn MTB Fahrer scheinbar eher Einzelkämpfer sind, sieht man das immer gut an den Reifenspuren im Matsch



Ich denke, dass die Strecke auch einfach zu klein ist. Wenn man mit mehreren Leuten biken is, will man auch länger unterwegs sein... nach 2-3 runden (die auch nicht lang sind) wirds halt schon arg eintönig ... Aber gut, vlt. isses jetzt mit dem ganzen neuen Spielzeug ein wenig besser 

Aber so hatte ich eure Strecke auch eher fürs Konditionstraining genutzt: Kaserne => 2-3 Runden auf der Strecke => zurück zur Kaserne 

Aber gut, als ich das letzte mal bei euch war, war auch noch nichts weiter da als das, was hier aufm Bild zu sehen ist: 






Wünsch euch noch viel Glück und vor allem Spaß mit eurer Strecke  Vlt. schau ich irgendwann mal vorbei, wenn ich wieder in der Nähe bin!


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (21. Juni 2012)

Hätten wir mehr Manpower/ Womenpower, dann könnte die Strecke viel größer sein, wir haben noch ein paar Bunker die noch nicht eingebaut sind...


----------



## Timmmey (21. Juni 2012)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> Hätten wir mehr Manpower/ Womenpower, dann könnte die Strecke viel größer sein, wir haben noch ein paar Bunker die noch nicht eingebaut sind...



So schaut´s aus. Von der Bunkeranzahl im Wald her, könnte man den Parcours locker auf die 4-5 fache Länge ausbauen.

Wird aber wohl kaum passieren  Dafür müssten alle, die dort was zu melden haben (Forstverwaltug, Pächter etc. etc.) mitspielen und der Weg müsste angelegt werden. Da die Beteiligung an Bauaktionen leider recht -nennen wir es mal- "verhalten" ist und ich gesehen habe was an Zeit von Jolly, Jan und mir nötig war um den 20. Bunker freizulegen, weiß ich, dass das eine Lebensaufgabe wäre


----------



## Timmmey (21. Juni 2012)

Vipe schrieb:


> Aber gut, als ich das letzte mal bei euch war, war auch noch nichts weiter da als das, was hier aufm Bild zu sehen ist:



Das ist schon etwas her, oder? Sieht aus wie die erste Rampe die leider letztlich Bekanntschaft mit einem Harvester gemacht hat.


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (21. Juni 2012)

Timmmey schrieb:


> So schaut´s aus. Von der Bunkeranzahl im Wald her, könnte man den Parcours locker auf die 4-5 fache Länge ausbauen.
> 
> Wird aber wohl kaum passieren  Dafür müssten alle, die dort was zu melden haben (Forstverwaltug, Pächter etc. etc.) mitspielen und der Weg müsste angelegt werden. Da die Beteiligung an Bauaktionen leider recht -nennen wir es mal- "verhalten" ist und ich gesehen habe was an Zeit von Jolly, Jan und mir nötig war um den 20. Bunker freizulegen, weiß ich, dass das eine Lebensaufgabe wäre



Lebenslange Aufgabe multipliziert mit der Unendlichkeit und noch viel weiter.


----------



## Timmmey (21. Juni 2012)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> Lebenslange Aufgabe multipliziert mit der Unendlichkeit und noch viel weiter.


Wenn wir dann in ferner Zukunft entgegen aller Erwartungen das "GO" bekommen leihen wir uns einfach einen Dachs 






Dann geht´s rund


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (21. Juni 2012)

Wenn der Dachs nicht wieder allen Erwartungen bei der Instandhaltung ist und die Gelder für Ersatzteile fehlen!!!


----------



## Vipe (21. Juni 2012)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Das ist schon etwas her, oder? Sieht aus wie die erste Rampe die leider letztlich Bekanntschaft mit einem Harvester gemacht hat.



Jap isse... war im Januar 2011.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (22. Juni 2012)

Timmmey schrieb:


> So schaut´s aus. Von der Bunkeranzahl im Wald her, könnte man den Parcours locker auf die 4-5 fache Länge ausbauen.
> 
> Wird aber wohl kaum passieren  Dafür müssten alle, die dort was zu melden haben (Forstverwaltug, Pächter etc. etc.) mitspielen und der Weg müsste angelegt werden. Da die Beteiligung an Bauaktionen leider recht -nennen wir es mal- "verhalten" ist und ich gesehen habe was an Zeit von Jolly, Jan und mir nötig war um den 20. Bunker freizulegen, weiß ich, dass das eine Lebensaufgabe wäre



Genauso isses!

Nochma kurz zur Erinnerung, auf die umliegenden Wälder waren insgesamt 125 Bunker verteilt, stellt sich natürlich die 1te Frage: 
Wenn sich 20 Bunker konditionell schon wie 100 anfühlen, wie wird das dann erst sein; is das dann überhaupt noch sinnvoll oder schreit der erste dann gleich wieder nachem Sessellift. Mal ehrlich, so oderso ähnlich sehn Alpträume (nich nur von) norddeutschen MTBlern oder von Big Bike Besitzern aus.

Aber wieder Spaß beiseite, das nächste Thema wäre die Verhandelbarkeit (mit allen Beteiligten) einer (sinnvollen) Streckenerweiterung und letztendlich dann als nä Thema die benötigte Manpower; wir können da im Wald nich mit schwerem Gerät ran, also alles Handarbeit. Und da bedarf es dann schonma gut 20 Leuten um son Trail schnell auf Strecke voranzutreiben. 

Deshalb werden wir uns erstma darauf beschränken, unseren Spielplatz schneller und interessanter zu machen, unser Nebenjob is ja auch noch der BMX- ausbau und irgentwann wolln wir dann ja auchma fahrn.

Aber nie zufrieden, wie wir nunma sind, haben wir uns mal eine realistische und durchaus sinnvolle Erweiterung um 6-8 Bunker angesehn, die sich anbinden ließe und das haben wir dann mal für die Zukunft ins Auge gefasst.

Lasst euch überraschen, was da vielleicht noch kommt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß 

Jan 

MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## gazza-loddi (22. Juni 2012)

und wahrscheinlich ist der fokus der jugend sowieso  mehr auf bmx ,die strecken gibt es nicht an jeder ecke.
hier in hemmoor gabs ja ml eine skater halle und nu is das ding dicht bzw abgebrannt verwarlost weil sich trotz interesse das teil nicht halten lies und dicht gemacht wurde,biker wollten die da nicht sehen(der rampen wegen)obwohl ich in unserer clique 4(!)tischler befinden die die rampen flegen hätten können.
undank ist unser problem.schade schade


----------



## Funsports_Z (23. Juni 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> und wahrscheinlich ist der fokus der jugend sowieso  mehr auf bmx ,die strecken gibt es nicht an jeder ecke.
> hier in hemmoor gabs ja ml eine skater halle und nu is das ding dicht bzw abgebrannt verwarlost weil sich trotz interesse das teil nicht halten lies und dicht gemacht wurde,biker wollten die da nicht sehen(der rampen wegen)obwohl ich in unserer clique 4(!)tischler befinden die die rampen flegen hätten können.
> undank ist unser problem.schade schade



Das "Schade" kommt leider öfter vor und das mit den Rampen is quatsch; wir habn ja auch längere Zeit eine Street Section (BMX Freestyle und Skate) im Verein gehabt, die wir dann, nachdem man uns 2x die Halle aus den "üblichen" Gründen gekündigt hat, leider aufgeben mußten, weil wir kein neues "zuhause" für die Kids und die Rampen gefunden haben. Wie gesagt, kommt leider scheinbar öfter vor.

Grundsätzlich steht BMX bei unsrer Jugend natürlich höher im Kurs, wobei der Einstieg auch weniger aufwendig und einfacher is als bei MTB; seh ich mit einem weinenden und einem lachenden Auge, da mein Herz ja für beides schlägt; umsomehr freu ich mich dann ma das sich unser junger Padawan ausdrücklich für MTB entschieden hat.


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. Juni 2012)

...ein pa Personalien im Bereich MTB von unserer HV am letzten FR, die ich schonmal hier verkÃ¼nden darf und die sicher hier auf Interesse stoÃen werden:

Wir feuen uns, dass Anneke Dauter sich als Kontaktperson fÃ¼r die CTF/RTFâler zur VerfÃ¼gung gestellt hat. 

Ebenso freue ich mich das Tim MÃ¶ller, allen bekannt als unser Timmey, die Position meines Stellvertreters MTB Ã¼bernimmt, nachdem wir ja schon das ganze letzte Jahr zusammen geplant, organisiert und gebaut haben.

Desweiteren wird sich Funsports Zeven MTB weiter in Richtung MTB/ Enduro bewegen (wie schon auf den vielen Bildern zu erahnen, wir haben ja schon beim Parcour und bei den Bikes nachgerÃ¼stet) und wir wollen fÃ¼r das nÃ¤ Jahr zusammen mit unseren weggezogenen Vereinskollegen ein bundesweit fahrendes Funsports Zeven MTB Enduro Renn- Team an den Start bringen.

Wer Interesse hat, mÃ¶ge sich gerne schoneinmal melden.

Soweit das Offizielle

GruÃ

Jan Nicklaus

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## gazza-loddi (24. Juni 2012)

mein knochen sind alt und müde,aber ich werde versuchen mich jetzt mehr in eurer ecke blicken zu lassen,mein hobel ist auch soweit aufgerüstet....also eher _AB_gerüstet....


----------



## Timmmey (26. Juni 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> mein knochen sind alt und müde,aber ich werde versuchen mich jetzt mehr in eurer ecke blicken zu lassen,mein hobel ist auch soweit aufgerüstet....also eher _AB_gerüstet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmmey (3. Juli 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Lässt aber schonma erahnen, was dort passieren wird
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noch nicht fertig aber es geht voran:




















(Der Knick am Ende ist gewollt  )


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (3. Juli 2012)

Timmey, wenn ich eine Heimwerkerkrone hätte, dann hätte ich sie DIR überreicht!!!


----------



## Funsports_Z (4. Juli 2012)

Jepp!, der Knick muß sein, sons kriegt man die Kurve nich und das wird ein geniales Teil!

und statt der Krone verleihen wir dann amtlich den Heimwerker


----------



## JackBike (7. Juli 2012)

Moin Jungs,
wünsche Euch ne gute Saison.

wenn der Sprit günstig is, komm ich ma wieder rum 

bis denne...


----------



## gazza-loddi (15. Juli 2012)

ich bin heute nachmittag da gegen zwei.und ich bringe wieder mal was mit!
drop on.....


----------



## gazza-loddi (15. Juli 2012)

war ja die hölle los.
hab die rampen abgestellt.die zwei davor habt ihr ja gut eingebaut/verplant.wird euch sicher was nettes zu einfallen.die neuen shores lassen sich ja soweit auch gut fahren.
greetz lodde


----------



## Funsports_Z (16. Juli 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> war ja die hölle los.
> hab die rampen abgestellt.die zwei davor habt ihr ja gut eingebaut/verplant.wird euch sicher was nettes zu einfallen.die neuen shores lassen sich ja soweit auch gut fahren.
> greetz lodde



Hey, danke, 

habs heut auch nich so wirklich mehr rüber geschafft, nachdem dann gestern, nach langer Woche noch großer BMX- Arbeitseinsatz abging (den "Todes- double" nachem Starthügel gibs nich mehr, stattdessen ne viel flowigere und noch größere Highspeed- Variante , die auch gut auf ne 4X passen würde), war heut dann ma Ruhetag angesagt.

Tim war später noch kurz da und hat mir gleich n pa Bilder rüber telegrafiert 

Die Teile sind ja noch größer; schau's mir heut ma an, aber wie wir schon sagten: Wir wissen noch nich so recht wohin mit noch 2 von der Sorte; geb da nur noch eine (zugegeben ziemlich gute) Stelle, aber die Nummer können wir echt nich bringen, weil das bedeutet, das sie direkt im Hauptweg stehen würden und der Chickenway dann haarscharf dran vorbeischrammen würde.

Nee, geht gar nich; aber wir schaun ma, vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch was und zur Not, wenn du damit einverstanden bist, würden wir sie sonst in unsern Baumaterialbestand "überführen". Ok?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (16. Juli 2012)

JackBike schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> wünsche Euch ne gute Saison.
> 
> wenn der Sprit günstig is, komm ich ma wieder rum
> ...



Moin,

lang nix mehr gehört von dir und is doch schönes Training, die Anfahrt, so mittem Rad.

Lass dich ma wieder sehn, wird ma wieder Zeit für eine von unsren legendären Regen und Matschrunden.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## gazza-loddi (16. Juli 2012)

klar....
aber höher sindse nich...alle gleich.....
bei mir würden se der dolmar zum opfer fallen.....
 bis nächst mal.


----------



## Timmmey (17. Juli 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> klar....
> aber höher sindse nich...alle gleich.....
> bei mir würden se der dolmar zum opfer fallen.....
> bis nächst mal.



Der Winkel sieht steiler aus. Wie auch immer- hab auch noch mal nachgedacht. Die Stelle an der die ersten Beiden jetzt stehen, ist die einzig sinnvolle auf dem Parcours. Wüsste nicht wohin mit den anderen beiden.
Müssen beim Aufstellen und Bauen immer ein paar mehr Dinge beachten als nur "wo sind die am besten fahrbar"  Ist ein Wald in dem viele mitbestimmen dürfen, was gemacht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (17. Juli 2012)

ja ,man ist mit seinen entscheidungen nie allein.
ich hatte gedacht die dinger hier zuhause schon auf wallride /anlieger umzubauen.aber dann heist es wieder "weg von den bäumen" etc....alles nich einfach.
macht doch ne euro palette zwischein die ersten beiden,oder die beine unterraus um etwas flacher zu kommen,is ja sonst schon fast dirt-lastig das ganze,aber würd mich freun wenn ich hier schon was tun kann,um nicht sonntags mit motorsäge etc zu zaubern im wald,
Arbeiterleichterung.
etc


----------



## Funsports_Z (21. Juli 2012)

Wir wurden ja schon gefragt, wann wir mal wieder da sind :

*Kurzfristig auch am heutigen Sa ein kleiner Arbeitseinsatz beim MTB..*



                                                  habn Tim und ich gestern abend beschlossen, weil ein wenig Freischneiden im Bunkertrail mal wieder Not tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Ab 10ne gehts los und wer lust hat nbüschen mit aufzuräumen schließt sich uns einfach an


----------



## gazza-loddi (21. Juli 2012)

sorry,komme grad vom gartenhaus-abbau wieder.....
bald is wieder aufbau bei mir im garten 
shore vom dach?
hmmmmm........


----------



## Funsports_Z (23. Juli 2012)

*..Der Arbeitseinsatz beim MTB hat sich doch ma wieder gelohnt.*

                                                                               .fing eigentlich ziemlich frustierend an das Ganze; ma wieder Motosense kaputt (vielleicht spendet uns jemand mal ne Neue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ); nix mit Schnellreparatur und so habn Tim und ich das dann mit der Hand durchgezogen.
 Aber wie man auf den stellvertretenden Bildern sieht,  hat sich gelohnt:





 Immer wieder schön anzusehn (und zu fahrn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ), unser Bunkertrail. 
 Der Trail is trotz dem vielen Regen sehr fest und die Anfahrt zum  neuen Bunker wird so langsam auch zu richtig festem Waldboden. Sauber.
 Wir haben diesmal ganz bewußt am Trailrand mehr Grün stehngelassen  und nur das echte Nervzeugs wie Brennesseln und Bärenzeugs aus dem  Verkehr gezogen, weil wir es so gut fanden.
 Um die Northshore  hinter der 16 is ne richtige Farnlanschaft  entstanden, da kommt ja schon fast Whistler County feeling bei uns auf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Schauts euch an un habt Spaß


----------



## Timmmey (23. Juli 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Der Trail is trotz dem vielen Regen sehr fest und die Anfahrt zum  neuen Bunker wird so langsam auch zu richtig festem Waldboden. Sauber.



Jup. Erstaunlich gut der Zustand! Wenig bis kein Matsch und ohne die Tannennadel+ Äste jetzt super schnell. Hätte uns allerdings keiner sehen dürfen im Wald "Warum zum Teufel harken die den Wald?!"


----------



## gazza-loddi (23. Juli 2012)

stimmt 
die tannennadel-nummer hat ne menge speed genommen......


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. Juli 2012)

Timmmey schrieb:


> J Hätte uns allerdings keiner sehen dürfen im Wald "Warum zum Teufel harken die den Wald?!"





Stimmt wir sind ja richtige "Kleingärtner" geworden


----------



## gazza-loddi (24. Juli 2012)

hattet ihr nicht die sense gesponsort bekommen oder so?die muss doch nahzu neu sein?
nein vaddi hat neulichst ne motorsense mit draht(wie rasentrimmer)von dolmar ausm schrott geholt.die läuft wie doof.
was leute so weggerfen.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Juli 2012)

So langsam glaub ich, ich muss da echt ma zu euch rüberkommen und mir das ganze mal anschauen! Wie isn das, zahlt man da Eintritt oder wie wird das gehandhabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmmey (24. Juli 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> hattet ihr nicht die sense gesponsort bekommen oder so?die muss doch nahzu neu sein?
> nein vaddi hat neulichst ne motorsense mit draht(wie rasentrimmer)von dolmar ausm schrott geholt.die läuft wie doof.
> was leute so weggerfen.



Ne- das war eine Fichtenmofa. Bei der Sense ist Sense mit Garantie.







Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> So langsam glaub ich, ich muss da echt ma zu euch rüberkommen und mir das ganze mal anschauen! Wie isn das, zahlt man da Eintritt oder wie wird das gehandhabt?



Gerne! Der Parcours ist 24/7 geöffnet und das Ganze ist 4free. Nur ein bisschen auf die Walker, Jogger und Hunde aufpassen. Die trifft man auch öfter im Wald


----------



## Marcus_xXx (25. Juli 2012)

Das auf jeden Fall! Nicht dass es hier oben auch noch so zugeht wie in Hessen...!  Werde ich mal in Angriff nehmen, vllt. da mal ein wenig das neue Bike einfahren..


----------



## Twinkie (27. Juli 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> hattet ihr nicht die sense gesponsort bekommen oder so?die muss doch nahzu neu sein?
> nein vaddi hat neulichst ne motorsense mit draht(wie rasentrimmer)von dolmar ausm schrott geholt.die läuft wie doof.
> was leute so weggerfen.


auch dolmar rasenkantenschneider kann man nicht mit ins reich der ewigkeit mitnehmen.


----------



## Funsports_Z (28. Juli 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Das auf jeden Fall! Nicht dass es hier oben auch noch so zugeht wie in Hessen...!



Da mußt du dir bei uns nich allzu viel Sorgen machen; wir habn auf der Anlage nich allzuviel 2mtr. breite Wege und falls doch müßten wir sie erstma auf 2mtr. freischneiden, weil das nämlich alles zugewachsen is .

Aber Spaß beiseite, is n ernstes Thema; deshalb, und auch schon immer im Interesse der eigenen Gesundheit , erste Runde erstma piano, trail kennenlernen und kucken was los is und dann viel Spaß und volllee Pullee!!!


----------



## Funsports_Z (28. Juli 2012)

Twinkie schrieb:


> auch dolmar rasenkantenschneider kann man nicht mit ins reich der ewigkeit mitnehmen.



Wenns denn einer wäre, Twinkie. Is/war ne Billigsense made in hu chi wu chi, aber dafür hat sie seit Ersteinsatz in, ich meine, 2008 verdammt gut und verdammt lang tapfer durchgehalten. Schließlich haben wir damit auch kleinere Bäume weggemäht als wir den 20er freigelegt haben.

Aber es wird wohl mal Zeit für das Markenprodukt.


----------



## gazza-loddi (28. Juli 2012)

sag mal,zu welchen zeiten bist eigendlich ONLINE?
bist du NOCH wach und drauf,oder schon wieder - und immernoch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musel (31. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mal den Film zu eurer Strecke gerade gesehen. Und gefällt mir echt gut.
Dazu kommt ist gar nicht mal so weit weg von mir. Da werde ich die tage mal mit meinem Frauchen mal vorbeikommen.
Aber wir sind was das Angeht eher Anfänger, aber Hauptsache Spaß ist dabei.

Wenn es Berufs bedingt die Zeit zulässt kann ich auch gerne mal bei einen eurer Gärtner Touren mitmachen, habe da auch die ein oder andere Motor betriebene Nagelschere ;-)


----------



## Timmmey (31. Juli 2012)

Musel schrieb:


> Ich habe mal den Film zu eurer Strecke gerade gesehen. Und gefällt mir echt gut.
> Dazu kommt ist gar nicht mal so weit weg von mir. Da werde ich die tage mal mit meinem Frauchen mal vorbeikommen.
> Aber wir sind was das Angeht eher Anfänger, aber Hauptsache Spaß ist dabei.
> 
> Wenn es Berufs bedingt die Zeit zulässt kann ich auch gerne mal bei einen eurer Gärtner Touren mitmachen, habe da auch die ein oder andere Motor betriebene Nagelschere ;-)



Sehr gerne! Das Video ist inzwischen auch schon wieder fast 1 Jahr alt eek. Hat sich inzwischen einiges Getan.


----------



## Musel (31. Juli 2012)

Dann wird es mal Zeit, das wir einen neuen Film machen ;-) ich habe ja auch immer ne Action cam dabei.


----------



## Funsports_Z (31. Juli 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> sag mal,zu welchen zeiten bist eigendlich ONLINE?



nich um Achte oder Neune, da muß ich arbeiten


----------



## Funsports_Z (31. Juli 2012)

Musel schrieb:


> .....aber Hauptsache Spaß ist dabei.



Jepp!!!, genau.  Der Bunker- Trail is auch für jede Könnensstufe geeignet, also keinen Kopp machen und Spaß haben.

Und danke für das Angebot, jede Hilfe ist willkommen!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. August 2012)

ma eben so kurz zwischendurch:

*.Funsports Zeven MTB war schon wieder kurz wech ;-)..*


http://funsports-zeven.de/category/allgemein/
                                                  ..diesma Fun_Jan und Dörty letzte Woche im Bikepark Braunlage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/


 Vorweg: Daumen ganz hoch! Empfehlung!!!! Reise lohnt sich.
 Geniale Anlage mit über 18 km Streckenlänge insgesamt, davon keine  Abfahrt unter 3-4 km. Alle Trails sehr natürlich belassen und  dementsprechend technisch, aber machbar.
 N Mordspaß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  , der dann bei rund 30 Grad und der Streckenlänge aber auch gut an die Kondition ging.


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

  Kleiner Nebeneffekt: Wie man auf den Bildern mit der verblockten  Passage sieht, habn wir doch gleich ne richtig gute Trainingsmöglichkeit  gefunden, für unser MTB Enduro Rennteam. 

Das Ding nennt sich Single  Trail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    fängt ganz harmlos und schön flowig oben an, um dann ab Mitte in  einer Dauerwurzelbehandlung, nur unterbrochen von Steinfeldern, zu  enden. Die Kollegn haben mir dann hinterher erzählt, das auf dem  Teil Enduro fahrtechnikseminare veranstaltet werden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Passt! Da fahrn wir wieder hin.


----------



## Musel (1. August 2012)

Hat mal wer nen Googlemap Link für die Bahn in Zeven?
Wäre cool....


----------



## Twinkie (1. August 2012)

@dörty&jan: TOLL!


----------



## gazza-loddi (1. August 2012)

also ich kann sehr schulenburg empfehlen,da ist sowohl north shore wie dh und einen kleine dualstrecke ähnlich willingen und unten ist eine kleiner funpark mit dropzone ,wallride etc (muss das eigenlich alles "englisch" sein?)
der lift ist aber lahm und anstrengend.
so war es zumindest vor 2 jahren da so.
für braunlage hab ich noch 5 fahren auf der karte.sag mal einer bescheis wenn wer hinfährt.
mir fehlt de son bischen der flow,bin halt winterberg/willingen verwöhnt.
aporpos.
da bin ich ab morgen...


----------



## Timmmey (1. August 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> ..diesma Fun_Jan und Dörty letzte Woche im Bikepark Braunlage.






Musel schrieb:


> Hat mal wer nen Googlemap Link für die Bahn in Zeven?
> Wäre cool....


sicher doch: http://goo.gl/maps/rcsfS

Sollte sich finden lassen- An der Straße steht ein Schild. 





Der MTB Parcours beginnt hinter dem BMX Starthügel/ Container und an der Strecke hängen "MTB" Schilder mit Pfeilen, damit sich keiner Verläuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musel (2. August 2012)

Vielen Dank....


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. August 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> also ich kann sehr schulenburg empfehlen,da ist sowohl north shore wie dh und einen kleine dualstrecke ähnlich willingen und unten ist eine kleiner funpark mit dropzone ,wallride etc (muss das eigenlich alles "englisch" sein?)
> der lift ist aber lahm und anstrengend.
> so war es zumindest vor 2 jahren da so.
> für braunlage hab ich noch 5 fahren auf der karte.sag mal einer bescheis wenn wer hinfährt.
> ...




Schulenberg konnt ich leider nich fahrn, warn Ende Mai mal da und war noch nich auf aber die DH Strecke sah interessant aus.

In Braunlage hat sich in den vergangenen Jahren echt viel getan; die Strecken die du in Ytube vids aus 2010 und 2011 siehst, haben sich schon wieder total verändert. 
Besonders gefallen hat mir (Flow gabs auch) das dort viel mit teils heftigen, natürlichen Hindernissen "Spannung" erzeugt wird, du Fahrtechnik richtig brauchst und nich nur von einem Holzhighlight zum nä rollst.

Winterberg is n Highlight für sich, mehr Vielseitigkeit im Park geht wohl nich, und bis auf den beklagenswerten Streckenzustand dieses Jahr (soll ja inzwischen behoben sein) sowie unsern "Lieblingstrack" den Single- Track (Timmey kann dazu auch noch was sagen); wie sowas gebaut wird, sollten sie sich mal in Braunlage anschaun im Single- Trail, und nich einfach "lieblos" mittem Bagger ne Schneise quer durch den Berg fräsen. (War mein Eindruck)

Und die Freeride in Willingen gehört auch zu meinen absoluten Favoriten in Sachen Flow.

Viel Spaß
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Mein "weißer Wal" steht im Allgäu; da muß ich nochma mit dem neuen Bike runter.


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. August 2012)

Wir habn auch noch nen GPS- Track 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=khcdrixbqwkhqvgg

mit integriertem Routenplaner.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## gazza-loddi (5. August 2012)

alter,...
ich werd alt.

willingen hat nur noch halb soviel spass gemacht wie früher...die bremsrillen hauen einem teils die griffe aussm handschuh...aber north shores werden ja neu gebaut und erweitert.
winterberg hat unten den halben free cross in reperatur gehabt,war dann erst wieder auf ,als wir durch waren, mit den kräften....
un der kontitrack- den ich für meinen neffen inpetto hatte- war ab der hältfe auch nur grob ohne sandgemisch.
der slopestye ist nur noch für profis (oder hirnfreie)zu befahren....
alles in einem ein teures vergnügen ,aber ohne sturz gut verlaufen.....
aber mit 3 mjährigem kind fast sechs stunden auf der bahn ist echt nicht zu empfehlen...


----------



## gazza-loddi (5. August 2012)

p.s. habe ein haus weiter noch ein paar junge dh´ler aus cux(!)mit eltern getroffen,die waren die ganze woche da,mit 2 Autos....


----------



## Funsports_Z (6. August 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> alter,...
> ich werd alt.
> 
> willingen hat nur noch halb soviel spass gemacht wie früher...die bremsrillen hauen einem teils die griffe aussm handschuh...aber north shores werden ja neu gebaut und erweitert.
> ...



Danke dir für den "Zwischenbericht" und schade für euch natürlich. 

Sind also im Prinzip noch dabei den "Zustand" von Ende Mai zu beheben.

Sind wir dochma gespannt, wie das dann im Oktober aussieht.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (6. August 2012)

Ich fand Braunlage ganz gut...  Zumindest was ich gesehen hatte, einmal den Downhill gefahren, danach war der Lift ausser Betrieb.. :/


----------



## gazza-loddi (6. August 2012)

zumindest bin ich nicht gewillt wegen dem downhill nach WB zu fahren wenn ich ihn sio auch im haaaz haben kann ,wenn wer nach braunlage oder schulenburg fährt ,sacht an....einmal will ich dieses jahr noch gröber rocken....
p.s. der single trail kann ich auch nur grob wiedergeben ,da meine scheiss michelin wild rockr so zugeschmiert waren, das ich ständig gelegen habe.....
mistdinger.....
der trail schien aber schnell fahrbar für einige -ausser mir jedenfalls ....


----------



## Timmmey (13. August 2012)

Hab am Samstag noch ein bisschen gebastelt.
Hinter Bunker 6 ist der Weg jetzt frei. Ist noch nicht getestet aber wer mag kann sich jetzt über die Gap wagen:












Da das alles nicht so recht passen wollte, hab ich einen zweiten Weg parallel zum Vorhandenen gelegt und dabei auch gleich den vorhandenen Anlieger verändert (Radius+ Ausgebessert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmmey (13. August 2012)

Eins noch:

Der "Terrassenkicker" hinter Bunker 4 ist gesperrt...




...weil man sonst in meine Entwässung fliegen würde


----------



## gazza-loddi (13. August 2012)

du bist für die junx da echt gold wert.oder nen neuen spaten...


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. August 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> du bist für die junx da echt gold wert...



So isses

Der goldene "Bundestrailbauerverdienstorden am langen Band" is schon in Arbeit

und dat Dingen is natürlich noch nich offiziell freigegeben Wer's fährt (ja sowieso), absolut on own risk!; wir haben das ja noch nicht "eingemessen".


----------



## gazza-loddi (15. August 2012)

ich als erbauer der rampen weiss:
schwung....
würd mich ja her geben zeitnah....aber genau die zeit arbeitet gegen mich.


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. August 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> ich als erbauer der rampen weiss:
> schwung....



oder wie Jolly sagen würde: Vollle Pullleee!!!!!!


----------



## Musel (18. August 2012)

HI Ihr,
ist Morgen einer von euch auf der Strecke?
Ich würde mir die gerne mal Morgen Anschauen bzw meine erste fahrt drauf machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musel (20. August 2012)

So kein Plan was mich da Heute geritten hat, aber ich bin bei 35 - 38C° da gewesen und habe mir die Strecke angeschaut.
Also für mein DH Cheetah ist das mal nichts, ich trete mir dort bei den Gerade und Berg auf einen Wolf.
Aber zum Glück habe ich ja mein GT auch mit dabei gehabt. so ganz ohne Federung ist schon Hart aber ich hatte einiges an Spaß gehabt.

Ich habe auch mit Endomondo die Strecke mal aufgezeichnet: 
http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/user/3191124
Die Aufzeichnung mit der Cam ist auch schon in Arbeit.

Da ich bei euch so viel Spaß hatte werden ich sicher (wenn es mal wieder kühler ist) öfters mal auftauchen.


----------



## Timmmey (23. August 2012)

Musel schrieb:


> So kein Plan was mich da Heute geritten hat, aber ich bin bei 35 - 38C° da gewesen und habe mir die Strecke angeschaut.
> Also für mein DH Cheetah ist das mal nichts, ich trete mir dort bei den Gerade und Berg auf einen Wolf.
> Aber zum Glück habe ich ja mein GT auch mit dabei gehabt. so ganz ohne Federung ist schon Hart aber ich hatte einiges an Spaß gehabt.
> 
> ...



Puh- war am Samstag unterwegs. Die Temperatur hat uns da schon fertig gemacht  Für ein DH Hobel ist das in der Tat nix. Wir hatten mal locker drüber nachgedacht noch eine alternative Strecke ("Enduro" oder wie auch immer) durch den Wald zu legen.
Idee:
- Lange Verbindungsgraden auslassen (dadurch kürzere Gesamtstrecke)
- Nur Bunker einbinden, die sich "lohnen" (Ausgebaut + kein steiler Anstieg)
etc. etc.

Das es da im Wald noch diverse andere Bunker gibt, haben wir ja schon öfter erwähnt. Da sind auch noch welche dabei, die sich speziell für das Thema lohnen würden


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. August 2012)

Ne Endurostrecke klingt doch geil!


----------



## Musel (23. August 2012)

Ja das klingt wirklich gut.
Wenn es zeitlich klapp kann ich auch helfen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## gazza-loddi (23. August 2012)

great idea.denkt an mein angebot zum hölzernen anteil


----------



## Funsports_Z (26. August 2012)

Musel schrieb:


> So kein Plan was mich da Heute geritten hat, aber ich bin bei 35 - 38C° da gewesen und habe mir die Strecke angeschaut.
> Also für mein DH Cheetah ist das mal nichts, ich trete mir dort bei den Gerade und Berg auf einen Wolf.
> Aber zum Glück habe ich ja mein GT auch mit dabei gehabt. so ganz ohne Federung ist schon Hart aber ich hatte einiges an Spaß gehabt.
> 
> ...



aber richtich fetter, amtlicher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


,

hätten wir dich vielleicht doch vor der Strecke bei dem wetter warnen sollen. BMX Training Tach vorher hatten wir deshalb schon abgesacht.

aber schön dassu trotzdem noch Spaß hattest


----------



## Funsports_Z (26. August 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> great idea.



Kommt auch gut, aber bevor das mit Umsetzung losgeht, müssen wir erstma die "Rahmenbedingungen" in unserm Wäldchen für Umsetzung abklären.


----------



## Funsports_Z (26. August 2012)

Und bevor wir uns neuen Plänen zuwenden gehts erstma weiter mit der Umsetzung des Planes "Eine Idee  -  ein Team  -  ein Ziel".

Endlich is es soweit : 

*Nord-Cup Zeven 16. September!*



                                                  16. September ZEVEN Infos zur Anfahrt und Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in unserer Stadt am Walde folgen noch!!!


----------



## gazza-loddi (6. September 2012)

samma - hat schon wer die grossen dinger getestet ?


----------



## Funsports_Z (6. September 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> samma - hat schon wer die grossen dinger getestet ?



hey - nee, wir noch nich wirklich, siehe alles läuft auf den 16.09 zu aber aufgehoben is ja nich aufgeschoben, oderso aber dafür hab ich mich dann letzten Sa am großen Double überspringen schonma son büschen mit dem Mountie warm gesprungen, wobei der erste Versuch n büschen zu viel "ma eben" war; wurd n schöner, heftiger Crash, Autsch, aber alles gut.

Das machen wir dann ganz unauffällich nebenbei und dann seht ihrs auf Funsports- TV oder Jolly- TV.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (7. September 2012)

So, es geht schon wieder weiter mit Neuem zum AnkÃ¼ndigen; diesma ma wieder vom MTB und da gibs Termine, Termine, Termine.....

Da wir schon nach alldem gefragt wurden:

Wir planen unser BikeparksaisonabschluÃ in WB fÃ¼r das WE 12.- 14.10.; wer sich dranhÃ¤ngen will, sacht rechtzeitig Bescheid

Die Bunker- Challenge in Zeven findet natÃ¼rlich statt!!!! (Das lassen wir uns nich nehmen) Wir haben den 28.10. bzw. den 04.11. schon in der Vorplanung.


Und auch danach wurde schon gefragt:









 Wir freuen das die MÃ¤delz vom âTeam Power Flowerâ (http://www.power-flower.de) in ihrem vollen Kalender  doch noch einen Termin fÃ¼r uns gefunden haben und wir das 2te Power Flower Fahrtechnikseminar 2012 auf unsrer Anlage anbieten kÃ¶nnen. 

Voraussetzung dafÃ¼r sind natÃ¼rlich die  Anmeldezahlen, also alle ANMELDEN und WEITER SAGEN!

 Geplant ist wieder jeweils ein AnfÃ¤nger und auch ein  Fortgeschrittenen-Seminar und wenn mÃ¶glich ein âLadys only-Kursâ! 

Bei der Anmeldung bitte angeben, ob AnfÃ¤nger, Fortgeschrittenen  oder Ladys only!

*Jetzt zu den konkreten Fakten:
*
 Das Seminar findet in Zeven-Aspe auf  dem MTB-Parcours statt.

Und zwar am Samstag den 29. September, wenn es genug Anmeldungen  gibt, machen wir auch am 30. September einen Termin.
 Die genaue Uhrzeit wird noch bekannt gegeben, wenn feststeht,  wie viele Teilnehmer sich jeweils angemeldet haben.

 Die Kosten fÃ¼r das Seminar betragen 60 Euro. Anmeldungen wieder  an mich unter den unten angegebenen KontaktmÃ¶glichkeiten.

Der Anmeldeschluss ist der 16. September und zwar wie gehabt bei:


*Konrad Lange*
_leistungsdiagnostik.de_
diagnostik *|* beratung *|* training
im Sport des dritten  Jahrtausends
Richtweg 4 *|* 27412 Kirchtimke
fon     +49  (0)4289.40 06 22
fax     +49 (0)4289.40 06 23
mob   +49 (0)176.96 22 52  66
web: http://www.leistungsdiagnostik.de
E-Mail:  [email protected]


Also, n pa ereignisreiche Wochen liegen vor uns (auf die wir uns sehr freun) und lasst euch ma Ã¼berraschen, was da vielleicht noch kommt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GruÃ 

Jan 

MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de

PS: Schaut auch mal auf der Site der Power Flower MÃ¤delz vorbei Http://www.power-flower.de , lohnt sich!, die habn n sehr cooles neues Design


----------



## Timmmey (7. September 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> hey - nee, wir noch nich wirklich.


Doch! Das Teil hinter der 6 ist eingeweiht. Nicht von mir- von einem Bekannten.

Erkenntnisse:
Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit (5Euro ins Phrasenschwein  )
Abstand ist zu groß für die Geschwindigkeit, die man da drauf bekommt
An der hinteren Rampe ist jetzt ein Einschlag vom Kettenblatt zu sehen 

Werde mich die Tage dann aber auch wohl mal an das Teil wagen. Dann allerdings in voller Montur. Kann das irgendwie gar nicht einschätzen.


----------



## gazza-loddi (7. September 2012)

ähem...ich fragmal doooof. wie weit sindse den ausseinander?mit oller protektion hört sich nach 2-3m an.aber dafür sindese zu steil in der landung
seis drum.ich muss wohl ma wieder mit meinem neffen zu euch....

WB is mir zu teuer.....aber wenn wer nach braunlage oder schulenburg  fährt,ich hab nochn deal mit yeti offen...und mein neffe hat nu auch nen  oldschooler...mit doppelbrücke und zornig ferderweg....
das schreit nach Airtime


----------



## Timmmey (8. September 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> ähem...ich fragmal doooof. wie weit sindse den ausseinander?


 ne die sind recht dicht zusammen. Der Schwung ist das Problem. Haben heute nich mal nach Alternativen gesucht. Vielleicht ändern wir das noch mal ab. Werde das mal testen und dann schauen.


----------



## Funsports_Z (10. September 2012)

...wir haben SA nochma nach Alternativen gesucht bzw. das nochma bauamtlich untersucht.

Problem 1: Bunkerhöhe, könnt n büschen höher sein; Problem 2: noch recht bremsend mullich, nachdem wir da den Waldboden aufmachen mußten; muß sich erst setzen bzw. noch verdichtet werden; 

und die Plan B Lösung könnte so aussehen, das wir dann da zum Schluss unten 4 Abfahrten an dem Bunker haben Auf jeden Fall wird die bisherige Anfahrt dafür nich ungenutzt bleiben, Arbeit war nich umsonst.


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. September 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Und bevor wir uns neuen Plänen zuwenden gehts erstma weiter mit der Umsetzung des Planes "Eine Idee  -  ein Team  -  ein Ziel".
> 
> Endlich is es soweit :
> 
> ...




Am 16. September nun die erste, große und  eigens organisierte Veranstaltung der Zevener BMXer  der erste  BMX-Nord-Cup Lauf auf der BMX-Bahn in Zeven-Aspe.

Anfahrt: (für die unsere Anlage noch nicht kennen) geht am besten gleich hier mit dem Routenplaner:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=khcdrixbqwkhqvgg



Zeitplan für Sonntag:
 Zeitplan:
Sonn- und Feiertagsveranstaltung:
Einschreiben: 10:00 bis 11:00 Uhr
Training: 10:30-11:30 Uhr Lizenz-Klassen
Training: 11:30-12:30 Uhr Anfänger-Klassen
Warm-up: 12:30-12:45 Uhr nur Lizenz Klassen
Start: 13:00 Uhr


Für das leibliche Wohl wird vorort gesorgt sein



Auf ein gutes Gelingen, sturzfreihe Rennen und trockenes Wetter!!!  In diesem Sinne: Riders READY!  und lasst uns Spaß haben am So!!!!



Gruß 

Jan 

MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Hobb (17. September 2012)

moin,
war ja mächtig was los bei Euch am Sonntag! 

Bei der Gelegenheit bin ich auch gleich mal vorsichtig mit dem Crosser über die Mtb-Runde. Hat sich ja viel getan.

Ich finde es gut das Ihr die line.org so beibehalten habt.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. September 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> war ja mächtig was los bei Euch am Sonntag!
> 
> Bei der Gelegenheit bin ich auch gleich mal vorsichtig mit dem Crosser über die Mtb-Runde. Hat sich ja viel getan.
> ...



Moin Ralf,

ja, war n absoluter Traum am Sonntag........bin ums auf neumodisch zu sagen immer noch total geflashed....Hammer, Wahnsinn, dank an alle, die das mit uns möglich gemacht haben und 189 Starter sind wohl inoffizieller Rekord (?). Für weiteres fehlen mir echt noch die Worte.

Und schön dassu ma wieder her gefunden hast!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Timmmey (19. September 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut das Ihr die line.org so beibehalten habt.



Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, wäre die originale Line nicht mehr so wie sie ist. Gab aber ein (zugegeben berechtigtes) Veto von Jan als ich was auf die Hauptlinie bauen wollte  Bin der Meinung das der Chickenway nicht der Hauptweg sein sollte, sondern die Linie mit allen Drops etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (20. September 2012)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, wäre die originale Line nicht mehr so wie sie ist. Gab aber ein (zugegeben berechtigtes) Veto von Jan als ich was auf die Hauptlinie bauen wollte  Bin der Meinung das der Chickenway nicht der Hauptweg sein sollte, sondern die Linie mit allen Drops etc.



...da das bei uns ja gute Tradition is mit dem Hauptweg...

....arbeiten wir ja auch schon an Tims Plan B .... dem Enduro- trail


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. September 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Wir freuen das die MÃ¤delz vom âTeam Power Flowerâ (http://www.power-flower.de) in ihrem vollen Kalender  doch noch einen Termin fÃ¼r uns gefunden haben und wir das 2te Power Flower Fahrtechnikseminar 2012 auf unsrer Anlage anbieten kÃ¶nnen.
> 
> Voraussetzung dafÃ¼r sind natÃ¼rlich die  Anmeldezahlen, also alle ANMELDEN und WEITER SAGEN!
> 
> ...



*Kurz Aktuell!!!!!!
*
Wir haben das Seminar noch nich voll; wie schonmal gesagt, wir bieten euch das gerne an, brauchen dafÃ¼r aber immer eine Mindestteilnehmerzahl.

Wir verlÃ¤ngern den AnmeldeschluÃ nochma bis 24.09.

Letzte Chance auf Power Flower in diesem Jahr.

GruÃ

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. September 2012)

Funsports Zeven BMX im FAN TV

sehr cool 

http://www.fan-television.de/sendeformate/fan-sport/1856-fan-sport-sendung-vom-19092012.html

ab 4:56

und 

Emmy rules!!!!!! und Malte rockt


----------



## Musel (22. September 2012)

Hey Cooler Bericht..
Mal schauen vielleicht finde ich ja auch mal wieder den weg zurück zum BMX, was ja im meinem Alter ja nicht so einfach ist.


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. September 2012)

Musel schrieb:


> Hey Cooler Bericht..
> Mal schauen vielleicht finde ich ja auch mal wieder den weg zurück zum BMX, was ja im meinem Alter ja nicht so einfach ist.



Ach Oldschool rules auch  siehe unser Mario im video


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. September 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> *Kurz Aktuell!!!!!!
> *
> Wir haben das Seminar noch nich voll; wie schonmal gesagt, wir bieten euch das gerne an, brauchen dafür aber immer eine Mindestteilnehmerzahl.
> 
> ...



Wir haben die Teilnehmerzahl eigentlich noch nicht voll........

aber Sonja möchte am Samstag kommen und DIE SEMINARE durchführen!  Also, zum ersten Mal  findet auch ein Fortgeschrittenen Seminar bei uns statt!

Geplant  ist jetzt folgendes: 10 Uhr Anfänger Kurs, 14 Uhr  Fortgeschrittene.

Es  sind noch Plätze frei, wäre doch schön, wenn wir noch die/den oder ein(en) oder andere(n)  dazu bekommen könnten.


In dem Sinne


Lasst uns Spaß haben am SA und wir freun uns auf Power Flower


Gruß 

Jan 

MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmmey (28. September 2012)

Irgendwie hat das Forum meinen Eintrag von gestern verschluckt. Daher nochmal:

Doppelt hält besser oder so ähnlich.
Ich hab gestern den Northshore vor Bunker 1 im hinteren Bereich verstärkt. In den letzten Wochen waren öfter mal Latten zerbrochen. Misstrauisch wie ich bin, hab ich natürlich erstmal Absicht vermutet 

Ist aber wohl eher so, dass die Latten für die Breite (im hinteren Bereich) einfach zu dünn sind. Fühlt sich jetzt viel stabiler an.


----------



## Musel (28. September 2012)

Sauber.. Gute Arbeit.. :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## gazza-loddi (30. September 2012)

dich sollte man shorey nennen nich timmmey  well done.

will wer nächsten SA/SO nach schulenburg/braunlage mit?
müsste allerdings selber fahren -weil ich die beiden böcke und den Sturbock(neffen)an bord habe im kombi...
(auch´n tolles angebot -"kannst mitkommen,musst aber selber fahren")


----------



## Alpha86 (30. September 2012)

moin. bin gestern mit meinen kerl mal bei euch gewesen.... Schick habt ihr es da.... werden bestimmt wieder kommen gruss Anne


----------



## Funsports_Z (30. September 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> dich sollte man shorey nennen nich timmmey  well done.



Genau  insbesondere, wennde gesehn hättest, was Timmey schon wieder in der Pipeline hat hat mit ganz langen Baumstämmen zu tun


----------



## gazza-loddi (1. Oktober 2012)

in 2 meter höhe...über nem bach ,durch nen tunnel ,nach nem drop über gleise?


----------



## Timmmey (2. Oktober 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> in 2 meter höhe...über nem bach ,durch nen tunnel ,nach nem drop über gleise?



Nicht ganz 
War Samstag wieder in meinem freiwilligen Bootcamp und hab Stämme durch den Wald geschleppt. Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher was es letztlich wird. Wollte die Querlatten aber wahrscheinlich erst nach dem Winter ranbauen. Daher wird´s mit dem Fahren erst 2013 was.


----------



## Funsports_Z (7. Oktober 2012)

Das eine MTB- Ereignis is kaum vorbei (Bilder und ausführlicher Bericht  vom Fahrtechnikseminar folgen noch; sorry; wir haben im moment n pa  kleine Probleme mit unserm Server beim Upload
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) da geht's auch schon weiter:

*..Es ist wieder soweit..MTB-Race Bunker-Challenge in Aspe*








Am So, 28.10.12 is wieder ne Runde "Bunker- Rock n Roll" angesagt und würden wir uns sehr feuen,    wenn ihr zahlreich in Zeven- Aspe zu unserer Bunker- Challenge    erscheint und mit uns auf diese Weise den MTB- Saisonabschluß begeht. Das was jetzt folgt ist den Meisten ja schon bekannt:

 Ab 11.00 Uhr (- max. 18.00 Uhr) gehts dann wieder auf unserer MTB- Strecke mit dem Bunker- Race los:

 - Für Speis und Trank sprich das leibliche Wohl wird gesorgt sein

 - Ab 12.00 Uhr dann Einschreiben, technische Abnahme und freies Training,  ab  14.00 beginnnen die   Rennläufe

 - Das Rennen ist klassifiziert als Trainingsrennen; somit absolvieren    Nichtvereínsmitglieder ein Probetraining bei uns und die Lizenz-    Problematik, etc. entfällt.

 - Der Austragungsmodus wird sich, wieder bei dem vorgegebenen    Zeitrahmen nach der Anzahl der Teilnehmer richten. 

Wir haben dafür wie immer unsre 3    Varianten in petto:
   Einzelzeitfahren Point to Point, One on One ko- system, oder Bunker- 4cross

   Wir behalten uns vor, diesen wie auch den Startmodus am Renntag festzulegen.

*Aber im Prinzip geht es immernoch darum, die jetzt 20 Bunker so    schnell wie mögl. mit dem bike zu überwinden (und gemeinsam Spaß zu    haben).
*
   Desweiteren wird es ggf mind. eine Unterteilung in 2 Altersgruppen geben, auch wieder teilnehmerabhängig.

Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn wir dieses Jahr mal eine Damenwertung an den Start bringen könnten.

  - Streckenlänge/ Rundenlänge sind  knapp 3,5 km bei 20 Bunkern; 

Rundenzeit: die neue offizielle Bestzeit aus dem letzten Jahr für 19 Bunker liegt bei 6:56:56min. 

Aber dieses Jahr werden die Karten neu gemischt: Richtig gelesen, es geht, nachdem es auch im letzten Jahr alle Teilnehmer gewünscht hatten, durch den neuen 20ten Bunker.

http://gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=khcdrixbqwkhqvgg

Der GPS-Track; dort findet sich auch ein Routenplaner für die Anfahrt zur  Industriestraße, Zeven- Aspe    

Entscheiden wir uns nur für das Zeitfahren, wird es je nach    Teilnehmerzahl entsprechend mehrere Versuche pro Teilnehmer(in) geben.    Bunker- 4 cross bedeutet ggf, das 4 Teilnehmer(innen) in einer Runde    gegeneinander im Bunker- Trail fahren.

 - Es besteht Helmpflicht für alle Teilnehmer(innen)! Weitere Schutzbekleidung wie zB Handschuhe ist empfohlen.

 - Generell ist jegliches geländetaugliche, geeignete Material von uns zugelassen!

   Haben wir Zweifel an der Eignung, behalten wir uns eine    Materialprüfung auf der BMX- Bahn vor. Vom BMX über Crosser, XC,    Allmountain bis hin zum Big Bike geht alles auf dem Kurs!

   Als Tip für die Teilnehmer(innen): Die letzten Male waren, wenn ich    das richtig in der Erinnerung habe, auf dem Treppchen: 2009: Race-    Fully, 140er AM und Crosser; 2010: 120er AM, Race-Hardtail,    Crosser und 2011 ein ähnliches Bild: Race-Hardtail, AM, Crosser.

Also, sehr ausgeglichen im Trail, das Ganze; die kluge "Wahl der Waffen" liegt wie immer bei euch.

 - Wir werden natürlich kein Startgeld nehmen, bitten aber um eine kleine Spende in Höhe von 5 (gerne auch mehr).

 - Zur Teilnahme meldet euch bitte kurz auf der Infomail mit Vorname, Name, Ort, ggf Verein, Alter, an.

  Anmeldeschluß wird 13.30 vorort sein.

 Soweit hoffentlich alle notwendigen Infos, entsprechende Streckenabsicherung und Sanitäter sind natürlich vorort.

*Es gibt kein Fahr-/ Trainingsverbot vor dem Rennen in Aspe  (nur am  Renntag, bis wir dann offiziell mit dem freien Training  starten)!!!!!*

 Fragen, Anregungen, etc., etc. sind wie immer herzlich willkommen und    wir würden uns sehr freuen wenn ihr an dem Tag unsere Gäste seid (ob    als Fahrer oder als Zuschauer).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (8. Oktober 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Funsports Zeven BMX im FAN TV
> 
> sehr cool
> 
> ...



Neue Adresse:

http://mediathek.fan-television.de/fan-sport:12/fan-sport-sendung-vom-19_09_2012.html


----------



## gazza-loddi (21. Oktober 2012)

seid ihr im krankenhaus, whisteler oder habt ir mich rausgeschmissen in der interessengemeinschaft?
waren gestern in marssel im wald.wer "airtime" haben will....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jollyjumper85 (21. Oktober 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> seid ihr im krankenhaus, whisteler oder habt ir mich rausgeschmissen in der interessengemeinschaft?g
> waren gestern in marssel im wald.wer "airtime" haben will....



Wir leben noch, sind nur im Wechsel in den Bikeparks unterwegs und riden im Wiehengebirge... UND überall dort gibt es keine Hotspots...


----------



## gazza-loddi (21. Oktober 2012)

haben gestern mit dem "organisator" der crew-2010.de geschnackt weil mir zu ohren kam da sei was zu rocken, und er meint in bremen geht nicht soo die post was mtb angeht .....sind aber sehr nette burschen da!
ist in bremen nicht irgendwo ne geschlossenen müllhalde wo spots sind-irgendsowas war mir zu ohren gekommen....
ich hab halt grosse ohren...


----------



## PhatBiker (23. Oktober 2012)

Moinsen

An dieser stelle mal ein Gruss von mir - stef -


----------



## gazza-loddi (23. Oktober 2012)

genau DEN mein ich.....
der schickt sogar pullis zu ,die man vergessen hat..... !
gruss und daumen !


----------



## Funsports_Z (23. Oktober 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> seid ihr im krankenhaus, whisteler oder habt ir mich rausgeschmissen in der interessengemeinschaft?





Nee, aber gute Gelegenheiten fürs Krankenhaus gabs wahrlich genug.

Winterberg, bei brauchbarem, ja fast guten Wetter, aber supermächtigheftigen Bodenverhältnissen, nach dem Regen vorher, im Single-Dreck, mit so einigen Abpackern gut überstanden Die wenigen Leute, die an dem WE Single- Dreck gefahrn sind, konntest du am Lift sofort erkennen,
die waren nämlich von oben bis unten eingeschlammt. 

Und dann ich mir ma kurz Urlaub genommen und war mit Dörty im Bikepark am Geißkopf am letzten WE.









Geil!!!!!!. der Bikepark is der Hammer!!!! Dauergrinsen geht nichmehr wech und Bericht folgt



PS: Falls sich jetzt eine(r) unserer aufmerksamen Leser(inne(n)) wundert; wat wir im Wiedengebirge machen, Jolly is unser Aussendienst- Funsporter vorort und Kollege Jona tobt im Moment in der Schweiz auf den Dächern und Bergen rum.

PS2: Es gab da ma was bei HB; war n netter, kleiner Dirt/ freeride Spot, mit n pa schönen stunts, den die Locals da gebaut hatten:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=473672


----------



## Funsports_Z (23. Oktober 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> [email protected]
> http://www.funsports-zeven.de



Lasst uns Spaß am SO


----------



## gazza-loddi (23. Oktober 2012)

hmmpf ,....
hab ich sontag zeit...?


----------



## PhatBiker (24. Oktober 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> genau DEN mein ich.....
> der schickt sogar pullis zu ,die man vergessen hat..... !
> gruss und daumen !



OsterSonntag versteck ich sogar noch Ostereier im Wald !!



gazza-loddi schrieb:


> hmmpf ,....
> hab ich sontag zeit...?



OsterSonntag musst du Zeit haben und bring dein Nachwuchs mit.

Gruss  - stef -


----------



## Timmmey (25. Oktober 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> hmmpf ,....
> hab ich sontag zeit...?



Solltest Du  Ich wollte- sofern ich das alles noch rechtzeitig auf die Reihe bekomme- die Strecke noch ein bisschen "zurückbauen". Hatte vor ewiger Zeit ein paar Stellen begradigt, Wurzeln vergraben etc. Das wollte ich zum WE wieder so ändern, dass der Vorteil, den die "Rennradfahrer mit Stollenreifen" im letzten Jahr hatten zu nichte ist 

Wenn ich ganz viel Zeit (und passendes Material) finde, gibt es am Sonntag evtl. noch ein großes "HALLO", wenn man wenig Federweg hat. Wir haben da was bei den Bikeparkbesuchen gesehen, was uns gut gefallen hat und sich bei uns sicher auch in kleinerer Form umsetzten lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (25. Oktober 2012)

OsterSonntag musst du Zeit haben und bring dein Nachwuchs mit.

Gruss - stef - 


äh....is nicht erst winter , und diese x-mast feierlichkeit mit futter und so ....?


----------



## PhatBiker (26. Oktober 2012)

naja, das kommt immer soo schnell und ist auch gleich wieder weg, aber hast recht, die rote Mützenzeit und Böllertage kommen erst noch.


----------



## gazza-loddi (26. Oktober 2012)

soll ich nu 2013 ostersonntag nach bremen ballern zum eiersuchen?
oder liegen bike-teile im wald...?
DAAAANN bin ich dabei.


----------



## Funsports_Z (27. Oktober 2012)

Timmmey schrieb:


> .... gibt es am Sonntag evtl. noch ein großes "HALLO", wenn man wenig Federweg hat. Wir haben da was bei den Bikeparkbesuchen gesehen, was uns gut gefallen hat und sich bei uns sicher auch in kleinerer Form umsetzten lässt.



 lasst euch überraschen

Morgen kann kommen


----------



## Timmmey (29. Oktober 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> lasst euch überraschen
> 
> Morgen kann kommen



Die Stunden am Samstag haben sich gelohnt. Habe alles was ich an Steinen in nächster Nähe gefunden habe zusammengetragen und in die Abfahrt von Bunker 19 eingebaut. Läßt sich umfahren- aber will man das? 












Wenn ich noch mehr Gerümpel finde wird das Ganz noch weiter ausgebaut.


----------



## gazza-loddi (29. Oktober 2012)

ihr habt gesterm ja granatengeiles wetter gehabt.....
und shooorey/Stoooney wohl rückenschmerzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (29. Oktober 2012)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Läßt sich umfahren- aber will man das?



Nee, definitiv nich!!!!  Fährt sich saugeil und is auch für Anfänger absolut machbar.

Da habn wir dochma mit unserer Regel "Nix in der Haupt-Line" gebrochen, aber nachdem jeder x-beliebige XC Worldcup inzwischen sowas hat, erscheint es doch vertretbar.


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. Oktober 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> ihr habt gesterm ja granatengeiles wetter gehabt.....
> und shooorey/Stoooney wohl rückenschmerzen?



Wetter war genial (vielleicht n büschen kalt in DH-Shorts) aber Timmey hatte nix und hats uns allen gezeigt, aber wie.


----------



## Balibiker (30. Oktober 2012)

Moin Männas...

Die Strecke wird ja immer geiler... RESPEKT!!!

Habt ihr tatsächlich letztes WE Bunkerchallenge gehabt???? Wußt ich leider nicht


----------



## Timmmey (30. Oktober 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Wetter war genial (vielleicht n büschen kalt in DH-Shorts) aber Timmey hatte nix und hats uns allen gezeigt, aber wie.



Fand bei der ganzen Aktion vor allem die Tatsache lustig, dass 160mm Federweg der Mindesteinsatz waren 



Balibiker schrieb:


> Moin Männas...
> 
> Die Strecke wird ja immer geiler... RESPEKT!!!



Danke! Die nächsten Aktionen sind schon geplant. Nicht das uns bald die unbebauten Bunker ausgehen


----------



## gazza-loddi (30. Oktober 2012)

verdammt,da hatt ich ja glück....s´yeti hat grad 158mm eingestellt ...hätt mich ma doch freimachen sollen sonntag.


----------



## PhatBiker (2. November 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> soll ich nu 2013 ostersonntag nach bremen ballern zum eiersuchen?
> oder liegen bike-teile im wald...?
> DAAAANN bin ich dabei.



Dein Nachwuchs sucht und du drehst mit dem Bike ein paar runden um ihn.


----------



## gazza-loddi (3. November 2012)

aufgemerkt   -   billiger GEHT nicht !
nicht grad was für die dh´ler unter uns aber meine sind nicht schlecht (lite 2,5 DH)
http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-X-Intense-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a7b223978


----------



## Funsports_Z (4. November 2012)

So, nach viel Schleichwerbung (die Bikes von denen sind sogar noch viel besser als die Reifen) und nachdem wir jetzt alle wissen was wir Ostern machen....

...Und nachdem unser Bilderupload auf userm Server dann auch endlich wieder funktioniert, kommen wir ma zur Aufarbeitung der ganzen MTB-Events.

Den Anfang macht, der chronologischen Reihenfolge nach, die Bunkerchallenge aus dem letzten Jahr, nachdem ich jetz das fertiggestellte Video von Floppi bekommen hab (er hatte viel umme Ohren) und Großes Danke!!!!!!


bevors dann in der Woche mit den Berichten/ Bildern weitergeht.


----------



## gazza-loddi (4. November 2012)

schööön !
da ich ja dieses jahr hatte nix zeit, ich muss nächster jahr gut fahren - aber fehlt doch gut musi in rücken für ohr für alle um hab gut laune! 
werde nächst jahr für musi mitsorgen und auch fahren !denifitiv...
 gelernt grammatik bei jooda ich habe...
aber ers ostereier suchen hamwa ja gelernt


----------



## Balibiker (4. November 2012)

Schönes Video.... Macht Bock nach Zeven zu fahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (4. November 2012)

oar neeee... Verdammte Axt!!! Bunker-Challenge verpennt. So eine Shice!   Wäre gerne wieder dabei gewesen.


----------



## Funsports_Z (10. November 2012)

Wir habn euch auch schon vermißt


----------



## Balibiker (10. November 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Wir habn euch auch schon vermißt



Hallo Jan...

Vielleicht hätte man die Leute, die sich in diesem Tread öfters mal zu Wort melden, mal anschreiben sollen. Wären bestimmt einige mehr zur Challenge gekommen... Ich auf jedem Fall   

Ich habs nämlich auch erst hinterher gelesen.....

Bis bald mal wieder.... Jürgen aka JayBee


----------



## juk (10. November 2012)

Ich hab den Thread schon unter Beobachtung und es trotzdem verpennt. 

Schwamm drüber. Wie war es denn heuer?


----------



## Funsports_Z (10. November 2012)

Balibiker schrieb:


> Hallo Jan...
> 
> Vielleicht hätte man die Leute, die sich in diesem Tread öfters mal zu Wort melden, mal anschreiben sollen. Wären bestimmt einige mehr zur Challenge gekommen... Ich auf jedem Fall
> 
> ...



Da hast du sicher recht, Jürgen, is ne gute Möglichkeit; es war sicher auch n büschen kurzfristig und wir haben es diesma werbungsmäßig auch nich so "an die ganz große Glocke gehängt", nach der ja schon langen und ereignisreichen Saison, nachdem der ein oder andre jetz auch mehr oder weniger aufm Zahnfleisch geht.

Nä Mal

Und zu wie wars den heuer, komm ich dann, wenn ich die restliche MTB- Saison aufgearbeitet hab. 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (11. November 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> *â¦.Power Flower Teil 3â¦.*
> 
> Weiter gehts in Teil 4 dann auf der BMX- Bahn



*MTB Fahrtechnikseminarâ¦.Power Flower die erste, Teil 4â¦..*



                                                  â¦..Weiter gehtâs mit der MTB- Saison-  Aufarbeitung.  Nachdem der Bilderupload wieder geht, bin ich da ja noch ein  pa Bilder und ein Fazit schuldig.


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

  SchÃ¶n wars, wie immer lehrreich, hat viel SpaÃ mit den Teilnhmern und  rinnen gemacht und es sollte ja nicht das letzte Power Flower  Seminar in diesem Jahr gewesn sein.


----------



## Funsports_Z (11. November 2012)

*..POWER FLOWER Fahrtechnikseminar die 2te in diesem Jahr, Teil 1 der Anfängerkurs..*


                                                  Immer wieder ein Vergnügen und n Mordsspaß mit Sonja, die diesma allein anreiste.
 Los gings am 29.09. um 10.00 Uhr mit 8 Teilnehmern und  Teilnehmerinnen bei bester Laune und mittelprächtigen, aber wenigstens  trockenem Wetter auf unsrem Waldweg mit den Basics, diesmal in  etwas geänderter Reihenfolge und was Neues gabs auch ma wieder. Aber im  Prinzip: Bike balance und Bike- Beherrschung vermischt mit Spiel und  Spaß standen auf dem Lehrplan.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Dann haben wir diesma  den Bunker- Trail der BMX- Bahn vorgezogen;  wir hatten n büschen schweres Geläuf  auf der Anlage nach dem Wetter der  Vortage, sodass eigentlich jeder erstma mit Spaß, durch den Bunkertrail  kommen sollte. Also auf zu den üblichen Verdächtigen, zu Anliegern,  zu einem der schönen, knackigen Anstiege und diesma auch neu im  Anfängerkurs: zu unsrem neuen Bunker mit den beiden Vert- Abfahrten. Ne  kleine Mutprobe zwischendurch, die alle bravourös meisterten! Sehr  schön, wir hoffen euch hats genausoviel Spaß wie uns und ihr was für  euch mitgenommen.


----------



## Funsports_Z (11. November 2012)

*..POWER FLOWER Fahrtechnikseminar die 2te in diesem Jahr, Teil 2 der Fortgeschrittenenkurs..*



                                                  nachdem Sonja und ich dann eine kleine,  entspannte, aber auch nur etwas veregnete Mittagspause unter der  Heckklappe vom Transporter hatten, kam rechtzeitig und fast wie  bestellt, zu unserem ersten Fortgeschrittenenseminar in Aspe die Sonne  raus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 3 Teilnehmer und 1 Teilnehmerin, die sich trotz der zuvor nicht so guten Wetterprognose für den Nachmittag  trauten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Los gings mit einer kurzen Basics- Auffrischung, aber dann auch ganz  schnell etwas verschärft  ;-)  ; Anliegerfahrn auf einem Bein sprich  auf einer Pedale, Kurvenradius dabei wechseln, usw.
 Dann wurde der Bunny- Hop langsam in mehreren Übungen aufgebaut ( das geht nämlich auch ohne Klickies   );
 weiter gings in den Bunker- Trail,  gasgeben und spaßhaben war  angesagt; so schnell und so sauber wie möglich durch Anlieger fahrn;  zwischendurch, wie komme ich bergab schnell von meinem Bike runter oder  trenne mich schnell von ihm    , den neuen Bunker flüssig, mit Tempo,  ohne Absetzn durchfahrn; das S in der 12 so hoch wie möglich fahrn   wie man vielleicht auf den Bildern erkennt, eine äußerst ungemütliche  Position für den Fotografen oder wer den Fotografen trifft, mit dem  Bike, bekommt 100 Punkte  kann man das Spiel auch nennen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   .  Sonja wollte auch noch Northshores machen, aber das ging leider nicht, nach dem Wetter zuvor.


 War schon n Spaß, viel Einzelfahrtechnikoptimierung  stand auf den  Lehrplan und das beste kam zum Schluß:  Nach ein büschen Pushen zum  Aufwärmen  ;-)  zeigte Sonja den Teilnehmern dann das table  Springen  auf der BMX- bahn. Auch hier der Dank an die Teilnehmer und Teilnehmerin  und wir hoffen das ihr genausoviel Spaß hattet, wie wir    ; wir  habn dann noch einige Runden bis zum Sonnenuntergang auffer BMX- Bahn  gedreht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 



Und weils so schön war zum Schluss nochma Sonja in groß


----------



## gazza-loddi (11. November 2012)

coole pic´s.....!

sag mal   .....ist deine matratze schlecht?????
Heute, 02:18 	  #858 
Funsports_Z
gesprochen Funsports_Zed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (12. November 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> coole pic´s.....!
> 
> sag mal   .....ist deine matratze schlecht?????
> Heute, 02:18       #858



 nee, nich wirklich und ging ja noch weiter bis 6.00

wenn man sich tagsüber am WE immer in Aspe rumtreibt, dann muß halt ma ne Nachtschicht ran, um die Aufarbeitung eines halben Jahres Vereinsarbeit im Schnelldurchlauf zu erledigen.


----------



## Timmmey (19. November 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> coole pic´s.....!
> 
> sag mal   .....ist deine matratze schlecht?????
> Heute, 02:18 	  #858
> ...



Das hab ich mich auch schon das ein oder andere Mal gefragt 
2:18 ist da schon eher früh


----------



## Timmmey (19. November 2012)

Bevor jemand in Aspe fährt, sich fragt was das nu wieder ist und ich mir auch nicht sicher bin wie weit ich dieses Jahr noch komme, gibt´s schon mal eine kurze Sneak-Preview. 
Bin mir noch nicht sicher wie das letztlich aussehen wird. Denke aber es wird darauf hinauslaufen, dass das Teil einmal quer durch den Bunker läuft und dann zwei "Enden" bekommt. Ein Ende wird wohl ein bisschen Airtime in die Bunkerabfahrt rein bekommen.


----------



## gazza-loddi (20. November 2012)

******** das ich soweit weg wohne....hätt echt bock mal ne rund mit anzupacken....aber wenn ma in der nähe wohnt kann ja "ma spontan"...ich eher nicht....

dafür hat mein garten nu auch nen drop zu den rampen im north shore...werd ich morgen wohl erhöhen müsen....


----------



## flopp i (24. November 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> So, nach viel Schleichwerbung (die Bikes von denen sind sogar noch viel besser als die Reifen) und nachdem wir jetzt alle wissen was wir Ostern machen....
> 
> ...Und nachdem unser Bilderupload auf userm Server dann auch endlich wieder funktioniert, kommen wir ma zur Aufarbeitung der ganzen MTB-Events.
> 
> ...



Erst mal sorry das es damit übehaupt so lange gedauert hat...
zweite mal...war nich fertig,is echt nur zusammengesetzt und etwas runtergerechnet...und jaaaa,die Musi fehlt
dritte mal...wollt ja eig.dies Jahr mal selber starten
vlt wird nächste Saison besser/aktiver


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. November 2012)

flopp i schrieb:


> Erst mal sorry das es damit übehaupt so lange gedauert hat...
> zweite mal...war nich fertig,is echt nur zusammengesetzt und etwas runtergerechnet...und jaaaa,die Musi fehlt
> dritte mal...wollt ja eig.dies Jahr mal selber starten
> vlt wird nächste Saison besser/aktiver



Alles gut (so)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, floppi. Und wir drehn hier ja nu keine bezahlten Movies , dat geht absolut voll in Ordnung und schön dassu wieder an board bis.

Und das mit den guten Vorsätzen nehmen wir uns ja auch immer wieder vor, der fürs nä Jahr lautet (wie ja eigentlich immer bei uns) "Mehr faaahrnnn!!!!!! und weniger baunn!!!!" und es gibt jetz schon n  pa Leute, u.a. Sonja, die mich im nä Jahr daran erinnern wolln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (3. Dezember 2012)

Was wollt ihr 2013 alles machen/unternehmen ?
Wollt diese jahr eigendlich mal bei euch vorbeischauen . . . nächstes jahr klapps.


----------



## gazza-loddi (3. Dezember 2012)

wollen wir den ritt in der woche nach ostern richtung willingen zusammenplanen,oder soll ich einfach mal die fresse halten?????


----------



## PhatBiker (4. Dezember 2012)

Nee, nicht alleine . . . aber lass alles weitere per PN oder Mail klären. Ich meld mich . . .


----------



## gazza-loddi (5. Dezember 2012)

ich dachte auch ann die zevener und umzu...?*Zwinker*


----------



## Timmmey (5. Dezember 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> ich dachte auch ann die zevener und umzu...?*Zwinker*


HIER ist einer. 
Für nächstes Jahr haben wir noch nix groß auf dem Zettel. Willingen wäre sicher ne Option (mit WBerg sind wir erst mal durch). Wollten aber vor allem erstmal die Parks im Harz bereisen. 
...aber auch da ist noch nix fest. "?" über "?"


----------



## gazza-loddi (5. Dezember 2012)

so grob...dachte so die woche nach ostern.....aber harz is da noch echt zu nass....willingen mit kleiner ferienwohnung würd sinn machen. stil muss sein


----------



## Funsports_Z (7. Dezember 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> so grob...dachte so die woche nach ostern.....aber harz is da noch echt zu nass....



Moin Männers,

nich nur zu naß, da is auch kaum was auf! Schulenberg darfste dann selber raufradeln; hatte ich schon und zum Glück das SV dabei.

Also wie Tim schon sagte, bisher is noch nix fix. Wir warten im Moment erstma,als Orientierung für unsre  weitere Planung, auf die BMX- termine für 2013. Kommen demnächst.

So im Groben ma laut gedacht, dieses Jahr echt Harz-lastig, Bike- Park WE Pfingsten, wenn es passt. + noch n pa Parkbesuche + Sonja und POWER FLOWER im Mai + n pa Enduro- Einsätze und da gehts wohl diesma wieder in den Hb's los. Hoffe/wünsche mir/ihm, das der Kollege das hinbekommt und diesma bitte nich vorm Aufstehen 

Vielleicht habn wir ja auchma n Enduro- Rennen (Stichwort: Mindesteinsatz 160mm ). Schaun me ma

Soweit

Gruß

Jan


----------



## gazza-loddi (8. Dezember 2012)

enduro 160?


----------



## Funsports_Z (8. Dezember 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> enduro 160?



Jepp! 160+ 

hab heute schonma n "Suchauftrag" für amtliche Feldsteine und Findlinge rausgegeben, die so beim Acker umpflügen abfallen/über sind.


----------



## gazza-loddi (9. Dezember 2012)

ich hab 158 - darf ich mitspielen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (9. Dezember 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> ich hab 158 - darf ich mitspielen?



Aber klar,...... da wird aufgerundet


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. Dezember 2012)

So, Freunde des Funsports....isch ja schon wieder soweit...







wünscht euch Funsports-Zeven. 

Lasst euch wieder reichlich mit neuen Teilen beschenken, bleibt gesund und komplett, damit wir auch nä Jahr wieder den Bunkertrail rocken können.

N pa schöne geruhsame Tage euch und ein gutes Rutschen und dann gehts munter im nä Jahr weiter.

In dem Sinne

Gruß

Jan


----------



## PhatBiker (24. Dezember 2012)

joo, danke . . . euch auch !!

gruss  - derstef -


----------



## gazza-loddi (24. Dezember 2012)

si 
selber -
dicke nüsse
 und dicke glocken und 
häppy meal und son zeug !
greet zzzzz


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. Dezember 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> .....Winterberg, bei brauchbarem, ja fast guten Wetter, aber supermÃ¤chtigheftigen BodenverhÃ¤ltnissen, nach dem Regen vorher, im Single-Dreck, mit so einigen Abpackern gut Ã¼berstanden Die wenigen Leute, die an dem WE Single- Dreck gefahrn sind, konntest du am Lift sofort erkennen,
> die waren nÃ¤mlich von oben bis unten eingeschlammt.
> 
> Und dann ich mir ma kurz Urlaub genommen und war mit DÃ¶rty im Bikepark am GeiÃkopf am letzten WE.
> ...



*â¦.Das (MTB-) Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zuâ¦..*


                                                  â¦..und es fehlen ja noch 2 MTB- Berichte fÃ¼r 2012. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Da war zum einen unser offizieller Bikepark- Saisonabschluss  in, wo  solls auch anders sein, Winterberg am WE vom 12-14.10.  ;-)  ,  bei  brauchbarem, ja fast guten Wetter, aber supermÃ¤chtigheftigen  BodenverhÃ¤ltnissen, nach dem Regen vorher. Hat richtig SpaÃ gemacht,  auch wenn einige Strecken (teil-) gesperrt waren; dafÃ¼r aber der  Eintritt vergÃ¼nstigt und die Tracks fast leer und somit auch kein  groÃartiges Anstehen am Lift. Passt schon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Wie auch schon fast WB- Tradition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   gibs ma wieder fast keine Fotos und obwohl wir 2 GoProâs mit vollen  Akkus!!!! dabei hatten, auch keine Videos. Das lassen wir jetz mal  unkommentiert so stehn oder man kÃ¶nnt auch sagen. es ging ausnahmsweise  mal nur ums fahrn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .
  DafÃ¼r gibs n pa stimmungsvolle Bilder vom Park- GelÃ¤nde und aus der Freerider- Behausung



 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

  Aber damit war ja immer noch nich Schluss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ; fÃ¼r DÃ¶rty und mich gings am WE drauf noch zum Bikepark MTB- Zone am  GeiÃkopf in âBayrisch- Kanadaâ oder ganz einfach im bayrischen Wald und  da gabs nich nur besseres (âIndian Summerâ) Wetter, sondern auch mehr  Bilder. Stellvertretend fÃ¼r die traumhaften Strecken, die Northshore  Line âEvil Eyeâ; spektakulÃ¤r, aber alles fahrbar, weil sehr breit und  (damit) sehr sicher gebaut!, in Deutschlands Ã¤ltestem Bikepark, der sich  stark an die Vorbilder in Kanada anlehnt. Die Nummer war die rund 800  Km von Zeven auf jeden Fall wert!!!! und eigentlich fÃ¤hrt man da hin,  wegen einem, eher etwas unspektakulÃ¤ren Trail, dem âFlow- Countryâ, den  Einige von der schreibenden Zunft, fÃ¼r Deutschlands schÃ¶nsten Bike- Park  Trail halten. Stimmt! WÃ¼rd ich unterschreiben. Man stelle sich die  FreeCross aus WB als echte Achterbahn,  mit Uphill-Teilen  und kleinen  technischen Elementen, auf schmaler, echter single-trail-breite, mit  noch mehr Tempo vor; das paÃt dann.  Ein Traum zum Downhill-Heizen und  GenieÃen! Ich denke, der GeiÃkopf wird auch 2013 wieder in unserem  Kalender auftauchen.


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. Dezember 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Da hast du sicher recht, JÃ¼rgen, is ne gute MÃ¶glichkeit; es war sicher auch n bÃ¼schen kurzfristig und wir haben es diesma werbungsmÃ¤Ãig auch nich so "an die ganz groÃe Glocke gehÃ¤ngt", nach der ja schon langen und ereignisreichen Saison, nachdem der ein oder andre jetz auch mehr oder weniger aufm Zahnfleisch geht.
> 
> NÃ¤ Mal
> 
> ...



*â¦Und damit kommen wir dann endgÃ¼ltig zum Ende ;-)â¦.*


                                                  â¦Bunker Challengeâ¦.da war doch noch was  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   â¦.


 Diesmal ânurâ als unsere kleine âVereinsmeisterschaftâ , nach der ja  schon langen und ereignisreichen Saison, nachdem der ein oder andre jetz  auch mehr oder weniger aufm Zahnfleisch ging
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, dann sicher auch nich ganz verkehrt so.

 Und ne fette Ãberraschung gabs, mit der keiner von uns so gerechnet  hatte. Diesma gings erstmalig Ã¼ber die 20 Bunker bei kaltem, aber  wirklich noch schÃ¶nem Wetter; dazu noch als kleine âSonderprÃ¼fungâ durch  das kleine, neue Steinfeld,

 und am Ende gewann unser Tim mit 9:37 minâ¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦.. mit nem 17  kg 180mm Freerider mit Stahlfederfahrwerk und Einfach-Kurbel!!!!! gegen  die 150- 160mm Enduro-Fraktion.

 Wow  -   Hammer- Leistung!!!!   Und Jepp, wir hatten unsern SpaÃ!!!  Definitiv


----------



## Marcus_xXx (30. Dezember 2012)

Wie sieht das hier eig aus, hatte mal was von Fahrtechnikkursen gelesen, von Frauen unterrichtet.. Suche im kommenden Jahr was für meine Frau, von mir mag sie nichts "lernen"...

Was steht da an?


----------



## Funsports_Z (30. Dezember 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Wie sieht das hier eig aus, hatte mal was von Fahrtechnikkursen gelesen, von Frauen unterrichtet.. Suche im kommenden Jahr was für meine Frau, von mir mag sie nichts "lernen"...
> 
> Was steht da an?



Hi,

dir kann geholfen werden; soweit sind wir uns schon einig; es wird auch im kommenden Jahr wieder mindestens ein POWER FLOWER MTB Fahrtechnik Seminar mit Sonja bei uns auf der Anlage geben. Wahrscheinlich Ende Mai.



Gruß

Jan


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (30. Dezember 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Wie sieht das hier eig aus, hatte mal was von Fahrtechnikkursen gelesen, von Frauen unterrichtet.. Suche im kommenden Jahr was für meine Frau, von mir mag sie nichts "lernen"...
> 
> Was steht da an?



Welche Frau lässt sich schon von seinen Mann etwas erklären....

Der MANN hat grundsätzlich NIE recht, ab und zu kommt evtl. mal ein geflüstertes "Du hattest recht" aber so, dass MANN es kaum wahrnimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (30. Dezember 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> dir kann geholfen werden; soweit sind wir uns schon einig; es wird auch im kommenden Jahr wieder mindestens ein POWER FLOWER MTB Fahrtechnik Seminar mit Sonja bei uns auf der Anlage geben. Wahrscheinlich Ende Mai.
> 
> ...



Sauber, das wird gemerkt! Danke für die Info!



Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> Welche Frau lässt sich schon von seinen Mann etwas erklären....
> 
> Der MANN hat grundsätzlich NIE recht, ab und zu kommt evtl. mal ein geflüstertes "Du hattest recht" aber so, dass MANN es kaum wahrnimmt.



Das ist aber auch das höchste der Gefühle.. ^^ Aber hast schon recht, wird nie angenommen und wenn, dann nur so als wäre es die eigene Idee gewesen..


----------



## Funsports_Z (31. Dezember 2012)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> Welche Frau lässt sich schon von seinen Mann etwas erklären....
> 
> Der MANN hat grundsätzlich NIE recht, ab und zu kommt evtl. mal ein  geflüstertes "Du hattest recht" aber so, dass MANN es kaum  wahrnimmt.






Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch das höchste der Gefühle.. ^^ Aber hast schon recht, wird nie angenommen und wenn, dann nur so als wäre es die eigene Idee gewesen..



Das is ma wieder der Moment, wo ich hier sons sowas schreibe wie: "Liebe Kinder macht dat nich nach - Ihr begebt euch mit der Nummer in ernsthafte Schwierigkeiten"


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin hier nur so mutig, weil ich genau weiß, dass Anna hier nie reingucken würde, da sie von mir und den Radsport schon eine 24/7 Beschallung bekommt....


----------



## Marcus_xXx (31. Dezember 2012)

Hahaha, meine Frau liest ab und an mal mit, wenn ich ihr was zeige, habe aber schon angekündigt dass ich mich um nen Fahrtechnikkurs für sie kümmere. 
Wir haben sowas schonmal gemacht, nur muss das für sie mal aufgefrischt & vertieft werden, so dass sie mit mir auch mal nen Trail runterfährt, ohne ständig die Füße auf den Boden zu setzen und auf 0 runterzubremsen... 
Das kann/darf ich ihr aber nicht vermitteln.. ^^


----------



## Timmmey (3. Januar 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


>


Ui..Ui..Ui.. 



Funsports_Z schrieb:


> (..) und am Ende gewann unser Tim mit 9:37 min.. mit nem 17  kg 180mm Freerider mit Stahlfederfahrwerk und Einfach-Kurbel!!!!!
> Wow  -   Hammer- Leistung!!!!



Das Messer zwischen den Zähnen hast Du noch vergessen. Gesund war die Runde nicht. Gut, dass an dem Tag keiner mit einem 140mm Fully o.Ä. da war. Dann wären wir alle untergegangen


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Januar 2013)

ist das bei euch auf der Anlage?! Woow...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (3. Januar 2013)

Das ist Winterberg . . . steht weiter oben.


----------



## Timmmey (3. Januar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> ist das bei euch auf der Anlage?! Woow...



Ne- leider nicht. Ist am Geißkopf.


----------



## Funsports_Z (4. Januar 2013)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Das Messer zwischen den Zähnen hast Du noch vergessen. Gesund war die Runde nicht. Gut, dass an dem Tag keiner mit einem 140mm Fully o.Ä. da war. Dann wären wir alle untergegangen



Jepp!, schade das wir kein Foto von dem Messer haben

Und das wär erst noch zu beweisen gewesen; war ja keiner mit sowas da

Nee, das war schon ne Hammerzeit; wir haben alle so auf 11, 12 vielleicht auch 13min getippt bei dem Bike.


----------



## Funsports_Z (4. Januar 2013)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Ne- leider nicht. Ist am Geißkopf.



Wir arbeiten dran und sowas is natürlich ne Inspiration und Motivation.

Schonma als erstes kleines Update des neuen Jahres; hab am letzten Sa am Rande des BMX-Arbeitseinsatzes mit den BMX- Kollegen gesprochen und wir wolln ma gemeinsam schaun, das wir das Projekt "Enduro Trail" dieses Jahr auch vorangetrieben bekommen, wenn BMX mit der Arbeit durch is.

Erinnert mich bitte jetzt nicht daran, das ich was von "mehr fahrn und weniger baun" gesagt hatte.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (6. Januar 2013)

Aaalso... Wenn Ihr zur kommenden Saison da iwie wieder am bauen seid, sagt doch mal bidde Bescheid, ich würd da auch ma mitanpacken..


----------



## Timmmey (7. Januar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Aaalso... Wenn Ihr zur kommenden Saison da iwie wieder am bauen seid, sagt doch mal bidde Bescheid, ich würd da auch ma mitanpacken..



Mal sehen wie das mit meinen Planungen 2013 so läut. Meist ist es so, dass ich mich morgens am Wochenende entscheide "Eigentlich könnte ich heute XY bauen." Hab den Luxus sowas sehr spontan entscheiden zu können 
Wäre super wenn Du noch Zeit finden würdest zum Hämmern, Schleppen und Schaufeln. Ist teilweise frustrierend wenn man den ganzen Tag alleine Material durch den Wald schleppt, bevor man anfangen kann zu bauen. 

Z.B. hat es gefühlte 2 Tage gedauert das Material zu Bunker 16 zu schleppen um dort die Hühnerleiter bauen zu können. Baumstamm auf die Schulter und los- ein bisschen wie im Bootcamp


----------



## Marcus_xXx (7. Januar 2013)

Soll ja nicht das Problem sein, man muss halt nur gucken, wie das zeitlich hinhaut, aber wenn die Tage wieder länger werden, kann man ja am Samstag oder eben abends auch n bissel länger machen..


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. Januar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Soll ja nicht das Problem sein, man muss halt nur gucken, wie das zeitlich hinhaut, aber wenn die Tage wieder länger werden, kann man ja am Samstag oder eben abends auch n bissel länger machen..



Das bekommen wir schon iregntwie hin und wir freun uns über jden der mitmacht.

Jetz gibs erstma die BMX-Race- termine und damit steht schonma fest das unsre ersten MTB-Termine im Mai sein werden.

*BMX Renntermine 2013*


*BMX-Bundesliga 2013:*

*

*


*Erlangen*

*04./05. Mai 2013*


*Kolbermoor*

*25/26. Mai 2013*


*Vechta*

*29./30, Juni 2013*


*Bremen*

*24./25. August 2013*


*Herzoogenaurach*

*21./22. September 2013*


*Deutsche BMX-Meisterschaft 2013:*

*

*

*Ingersheim (BaWü)*

*05.07  07.07.2013*


*Nord-Cup 2013:*


*Ahnatal*

*11./12.05.2013*


*Vechta*

*02.06.2013*


*Zeven   
Landesverbandsmeisterschaften der Nordverbände
*
*09.06.2013*


*Zeven *

*01.09.2013*


*Bielefeld*

*08.09.2013*


*Bremen*

*29.09.2013*


*Vechta*

*06. oder 13.10.2013*


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Januar 2013)

Nett mit den Terminen . . . mal schauen was die Bremen machen. Letztmal hab die ja das olle Startgitter nicht genehmigt bekommen.
Sollte doch jetzt kein problem mehr sein, aber ich rechne mit allem.


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. Februar 2013)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Nett mit den Terminen . . .



Jepp und wird noch netter...







wird zu unserer großen Freude von unseren beiden Läufen berichten.


Weiter gehts mit News: BMX Oldschool Meeting ist am 20.10.2013 und das heißt für uns............

....Pfingsten 4 Tage im Bikepark


Und abschließend, die Planung für den enduro-trail geht weiter wir haben intern n pa Entscheidungen getroffen, die das in die Wege leiten sollen und jetz muß verhandelt werden. Wünscht uns Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (2. Februar 2013)

...pfingsten........


----------



## Timmmey (2. Februar 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Und abschließend, die Planung für den enduro-trail geht weiter wir haben intern n pa Entscheidungen getroffen, die das in die Wege leiten sollen und jetz muß verhandelt werden. Wünscht uns Glück



Werde morgen mal ein bisschen sondieren. Hoffen wir das wir da bald den Spaten in den Boden hauen dürfen. Das würde den Parcours noch mal ungemein aufwerten. Sowas fehlt noch komplett


----------



## Funsports_Z (12. Februar 2013)

So, weiter gehts, jetz kommen auch die ersten Plakate



Funsports_Z schrieb:


> *Zeven
> Landesverbandsmeisterschaften der Nordverbände
> *
> *09.06.2013*


----------



## Funsports_Z (12. Februar 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Weiter gehts mit News: BMX Oldschool Meeting ist am 20.10.2013


----------



## Timmmey (1. März 2013)

Auf geht´s!
Halbspontan haben wir uns entschieden morgen den MTB Parcour aus dem Winterschlaf zu wecken. D.h. wir wollen das Laub vom Trail fegen, ein paar Bauwerke reparieren etc.

Los geht´s um 11Uhr am BMX Track- Hilfe ist willkommen 

Anschließend ist natürlich auch noch geplant ein Runde über die Strecke zu drehen um das Werk zu begutachten.


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. März 2013)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Auf geht´s!
> Halbspontan haben wir uns entschieden morgen den MTB Parcour aus dem Winterschlaf zu wecken..........



*.Vorbei mit Winterschlaf bei uns im Wald ;-)*



  hat doch richtig was gebracht gestern, der kleine Arbeitseinsatz beim  MTB!!!!!
 Unser Parcour ist wieder fit für die neue Saison und wartet schon auf die  Dinge, die da kommen werden  ;-)    
 Timmey, Felix und Fun_Jan am Start, ausgerüstet mit Profi- Gerät von Dirk  Carbuhn , Jollys Bollerwagen, den er da gelassen hat für uns (ma die etwas  andre Kohltour auf Freerider Art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ),  und reichlich Proviant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  So  macht die Nummer Spaß!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   und  schon erstrahlt der Parcour wieder in neuem Glanz. N pa Anlieger ausgebessert,  aber insgesamt hat sich die Strecke gut gehalten, über den Winter und geht  wieder (so die Kondi es denn schon zulässt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  )  volleee Pulleee!!!!!! was die Testfahrten ergaben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .   Dann noch n büschen die weitere Planung für den Parcour und die Saison  durchgegangen, n rundum gelungener Sa auch beim MTB. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 

  PS1: Liebe schmalbereifte Race- Kollegen, schaut nich immer so genervt, als  wenn wir euch da die Zeit verderben würden; wir müssen da arbeiten, damit auch  ihr da Top-Bedingungen vorfindet  ;-)
 PS2: Das letzte Bild is n kleines Bilderrätsel; was kann das wohl sein..und  werden?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. März 2013)

Der geplante/kommende Endurotrail?


----------



## gazza-loddi (3. März 2013)

ein northy?shory?ein hamsterrad?soll ich was vorbereiten????*hechel*


----------



## Timmmey (5. März 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> PS2: Das letzte Bild is n kleines Bilderrätsel; was kann das wohl sein..und  werden?



Ein Ar*** voll arbeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (5. März 2013)

Ihr liegt schon gar nich so schlecht was das "werden" angeht; wie im Hamsterrad oder in der Tretmühle werden wir uns wohl fühln, wenn wir die Nummer dieses Jahr (mit) durchziehn, aber das is vor allem.......

.....ein gewaltiger Bunker, mehr als 2x so groß wie unsere Bisherigen

und damit n richtich schöner, großer Spielplatz


PS: Von der Sorte gibs 4


----------



## Funsports_Z (5. März 2013)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> ein northy?shory?ein hamsterrad?soll ich was vorbereiten????*hechel*



Fang schonma an kilometerweise Northshores zu baun; die werden wir nämlich brauchen.


----------



## gazza-loddi (6. März 2013)

Deal!


----------



## Timmmey (8. März 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Fang schonma an kilometerweise Northshores zu baun; die werden wir nämlich brauchen.



Wenn das Alles so klappt wie wir uns das vorstellen (und das steht leider noch in den Sternen) würden die Northshores größtenteils auch ihren ursprünglichen Zweck erfüllen: Unfahrbares Gelände überqueren und dabei den Waldböden schonen. Back to the roots! 

P.S.
Vielleicht könnte man die Kiste auch umbauen:




Latten, Stämme und Nägel oben rein und los geht´s.


----------



## Funsports_Z (12. März 2013)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Wenn das Alles so klappt wie wir uns das vorstellen (und das steht leider noch in den Sternen) würden die Northshores größtenteils auch ihren ursprünglichen Zweck erfüllen: Unfahrbares Gelände überqueren und dabei den Waldböden schonen. Back to the roots!
> 
> P.S.
> Vielleicht könnte man die Kiste auch umbauen:
> ...



Jo, ne Northshore- legemaschine

Wär schon hilfreich, denn so langsam nimmt das Projekt Enduro-Trail Fahrt auf; ich berichte ma kurz von unserer HV vom letzten Freitag, wo wir das Projekt auch ganz offiziell für dieses Jahr beschlossen haben.

Auf geht's Waldmänner und Fraun, jetz muß nur noch besseres Wetter her, damit wir offizell den ersten Spatenstich setzen können.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soweit

Gruß


Jan  
MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V.  

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Timmmey (15. März 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Auf geht's Waldmänner und Fraun, jetz muß nur noch besseres Wetter her, damit wir offizell den ersten Spatenstich setzen können.



Gut, dass ich vor dem Winter noch angefangen hab eine XL-Northshore zu bauen  Dann halt ich mich mal ran, um das Teil fertig zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (19. März 2013)

*..Power Flower MTB Fahrtechnikseminar am 25./ 26.05.13 bei Funsports Zeven*






So langsam gehts auch los mit den MTB-Terminen:

 Es ist wieder soweit: Das erste Mountainbike Fahrtechnik Seminar für 2013 in Zeven ist in Planung!

 Die Mädelz vom Team Power Flower (http://www.power-flower.de/)  haben einen Termin für uns gefunden und werden mal wieder den weiten  Weg auf sich nehmen, um einen lehrreichen und schönen Tag mit allen  Interessierten zu verbringen.

 Es soll jeweils ein Anfänger und auch ein Fortgeschrittenen-Seminar  und eventuell ein Ladys only-Kurs angeboten werden, vorausgesetzt die  Anmeldezahlen stimmen,

 also ANMELDEN und  WEITER SAGEN!

Zu den konkreten Fakten:
 Das Seminar findet in Zeven-Aspe auf dem MTB-Parcours des Vereins Funsport Zeven e.V. statt.
Und zwar am Samstag den 25. Mai, wenn es genug Anmeldungen gibt, machen wir auch am 26. Mai einen Termin.
Die genaue Uhrzeit wird noch bekannt gegeben, wenn feststeht, wie viele Teilnehmer sich angemeldet haben.
Die Kosten für das Seminar betragen 60 Euro.

Anmeldungen wieder an Konrad Lange unter  [email protected].

Der Anmeldeschluss ist der 12. Mai.

*Falls ihr selber kein MTB fahrt, vielleicht kennt ihr  jemanden in eurem Bekanntenkreis, den das interessieren könnte. Macht  gerne kräftig Werbung in eurem Bekanntenkreis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Soweit

Gruß


Jan  
MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V.  

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Timmmey (4. April 2013)

Jan und ich waren heute auf kurzer Inspektionstour. Alles in einem besseren Zustand als gedacht 

Allerdings wurde -schon wieder- ohne unser Wissen was am Parcours geändert  Nicht nur das... für die (sehr fragwürdigen) Umbauten wurde auch noch Material benutzt was offensichtlich von einem frisch gefällten Baum in Sichtweite stammt. Wir hatten in der Vergangenheit immer ein gutes Verhältnis zur Forstverwaltung aber wenn sowas passiert kann das Ganze schnell kippen. Das ist einfach nur dumm und kann im schlimmsten Fall den ganzen Parcours gefährden.

Mitarbeit ist gerne gesehen ABER da wir für die Sicherheit verantwortlich sind, müssen Änderungen mit uns abgesprochen werden.

Genug aufgeregt- ab in den Wald zum abreagieren


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (5. April 2013)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Genug aufgeregt- ab in den Wald zum abreagieren



Ja, lass alles raus am North Shore und gib den Bäumen Tiernamen!!!


----------



## ManiacMille (6. April 2013)

Am Dienstag war noch nix umgebaut, da war ich vor Ort um ein bisschen zu üben. Ich war in der ganzen Strecke unterwegs. Was ist den umgebaut? Und wann habt ihr die nächsten bautage. Würde mich dann mal anschließen.


----------



## Funsports_Z (6. April 2013)

ManiacMille schrieb:


> Am Dienstag war noch nix umgebaut, da war ich vor Ort um ein bisschen zu üben. Ich war in der ganzen Strecke unterwegs. Was ist den umgebaut? Und wann habt ihr die nächsten bautage. Würde mich dann mal anschließen.



Willkommen an board

was den Umbau angeht, da waren an den beiden Rampen hinter der 3 bei der Kleineren ma wieder frische "Stämme" runtergelegt worden; alles ziemlich wackelich, ziemlich unprofessionell und damit ziemlich uncool.

Die Kleine soll für Anfänger sein und bleiben!!!!  Wem die zu flach is, der nimmt gefälligst die Große oder baut das hinterher mindestens wieder zurück!!!!

Abgehakt, weiter gehts, mit dem Bauen wollen wir anfangen, sobald das Wetter es zulässt und das werden wir dann posten, bloggen, etc.

Ostern sah es bei uns ja noch so aus:






vielleicht hilft ja ma n büschen Voodoo

www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151805680663066&l=ddfa3ed175 


Wir melden uns sobald es losgehen kann und wir wolln da demnächst auch endlich ma wieder amtlich fahrn.

Soweit

Gruß


Jan  
MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V.  

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (6. April 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> *BMX Renntermine 2013*
> 
> *Nord-Cup 2013:*
> 
> ...


----------



## ManiacMille (7. April 2013)

Der war am Montag Nachmittag schon hoch gebaut, als ich mit meiner Lady dort war. Wir hatten den für Sie wieder runter gelegt und später wieder hoch gemacht. Ich hab gedacht das sollte so sein. Gut zu wissen das dem nicht so ist. Wenn wir den nochmal so vorfinden bauen wir den natürlich zurück.  Was wird den noch an Baumaterial benötigt, vielleicht kann ich ja was besorgen.
@ Jan wir sind uns dort schon über den weg gelaufen und bei Dodenh*f auch schonmal. am Zeitungskiosk
Gruß Andre


----------



## Marcus_xXx (7. April 2013)

Hey, wollte heute mal mit Frauchen zu euch runterfahren, mir die ganze Anlage anschauen & ein wenig mit Madame üben.. Kann man da eig einfach so auflaufen, oder muss man sich irgendwo annelden?

Gruß


----------



## gazza-loddi (7. April 2013)

ich stell mich gleich gepflegt in die garage und quäl die kappsäge.....irgendwelche wünsche?


----------



## Funsports_Z (8. April 2013)

Moin zusammen,

ich les das jetz grad erst, sorry; war, wem soll mans auch verdenken bei dem Wetterchen, mit dem Mountie quer durch die Gegend auf Tour, n büschen Kilometerfressen für die (nicht mehr vorhandene) Kondi.
Wird echt Zeit.

Ich mach ma eben schnell ne Sammelantwort:

Bauen - Wir sollten ma schaun, das wir da jetzt kurzfristig nen Baubesprechungstermin vorort anberaumen, und dann sehn wer was macht und/oder beisteuert. Ok?

Fahren - wie es weiter vorne steht, Ihr könnt da jederzeit gerne, auf eigene Gefahr natürlich, alleine fahren. Wenn ihr nen Guide braucht, dann sacht ihr kurz Bescheid. Ok?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (8. April 2013)

oooooch.....


----------



## Timmmey (9. April 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Hey, wollte heute mal mit Frauchen zu euch runterfahren, mir die ganze Anlage anschauen & ein wenig mit Madame üben.. Kann man da eig einfach so auflaufen, oder muss man sich irgendwo annelden?
> 
> Gruß





Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Fahren - wie es weiter vorne steht, Ihr könnt da jederzeit gerne, auf eigene Gefahr natürlich, alleine fahren. Wenn ihr nen Guide braucht, dann sacht ihr kurz Bescheid. Ok?


Ergänzung:
Gilt allerdings nicht für den BMX Track. Der ist -vor allem aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen- nur für Vereinsmitglieder zugänglich



Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Bauen - Wir sollten ma schaun, das wir da jetzt kurzfristig nen Baubesprechungstermin vorort anberaumen, und dann sehn wer was macht und/oder beisteuert. Ok?



Leider bin ich, wie weiter oben geschrieben, maximal unzuverlässig mit meinen Terminankündigungen für Bautermine. Was ich allerdings sicher sagen kann:
- Wird zu 99% am Wochenende sein
- ich fange meist früh an und verziehe mich dann Nachmittags

Auf meiner ToDo-Liste steht:

1. NS fertigstellen





- einmal quer durch den Bunker mit 1-2 Spielereien (die alte Wippe einbauen, Drop, Wellen, Kurven, Abzweigung...kein Plan)
2. Da auch ich durchaus eine Lernkurve habe: Umbau von vorhandenen NS. Da hab ich damals ein paar ordentliche Spaßbremsen eingebaut...
3. 2 Kurven können noch dringend Anlieger vertragen
4. vorhandenen NS haltbar machen (Draht drauf etc.)

So weit meine Pläne, die ich gerne abschließen würde, bevor wir noch eine Baustelle aufmachen.



ManiacMille schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen das dem nicht so ist. Wenn wir den nochmal so vorfinden bauen wir den natürlich zurück.  Was wird den noch an Baumaterial benötigt, vielleicht kann ich ja was besorgen.





gazza-loddi schrieb:


> ich stell mich gleich gepflegt in die garage und quäl die kappsäge.....irgendwelche wünsche?





Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Aaalso... Wenn Ihr zur kommenden Saison da iwie wieder am bauen seid, sagt doch mal bidde Bescheid, ich würd da auch ma mitanpacken..


Dafür gibt´s in dem Sinne eine gesammeltes


----------



## gazza-loddi (10. April 2013)

aber gerne...wenn ich schon durch abwesenheit glänze.....
aber mir brennt auch langsam der popo.....


----------



## Funsports_Z (10. April 2013)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Ergänzung:
> Gilt allerdings nicht für den BMX Track. Der ist -vor allem aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen- nur für Vereinsmitglieder zugänglich....



Genau und Maikey würds wohl auch nich so toll finden, wenn wir MTBler da mit unsern 2,5 Zoll Monstertruckreifen durch die frisch aufgeschütteten, noch nich ausgetrockneten neuen Hindernisse durchpflügen!



Timmmey schrieb:


> ....So weit meine Pläne, die ich gerne abschließen würde, bevor wir noch eine Baustelle aufmachen.



Aber n büschen Heimarbeit und Materialsammelarbeit können wir schon verteilen Was meinste Tim?



Timmmey schrieb:


> ...Dafür gibt´s in dem Sinne eine gesammeltes


 Jepp, mindestens


----------



## ManiacMille (12. April 2013)

Moin, moin!
Wie lange seid ihr den am Samstag vor Ort. Ich bin leider von 10-17Uhr in Hamburg (Schulung) Würde sonst auf dem Rückweg noch vorbeikommen. Oder macht ihr Sonntag auch was auf der Strecke?


----------



## Timmmey (12. April 2013)

ManiacMille schrieb:


> Moin, moin!
> Wie lange seid ihr den am Samstag vor Ort. Ich bin leider von 10-17Uhr in Hamburg (Schulung) Würde sonst auf dem Rückweg noch vorbeikommen. Oder macht ihr Sonntag auch was auf der Strecke?


Ich bin wohl weder Samstag noch Sonntag da. Das WE ist schon komplett verplant.


----------



## Funsports_Z (13. April 2013)

Ich werd wohl zum BMX- Arbeitseinsatz rüberfahrn um dem Kollegen beim Shapen zu helfen. Ma schaun was Wetter sacht, schmeiß ich ma n Bike in Wagen


----------



## gazza-loddi (20. April 2013)

sachdienliche Hinweisse zur shore-länge...?


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. April 2013)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> sachdienliche Hinweisse zur shore-länge...?



Stimm dich ma mit Tim, dem Baumeister, ab, aber würd schon sagen lass uns ma alle zusammen Ortsbegehung machen, damit man sich n Bild oder Bilder davon machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmmey (25. April 2013)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> sachdienliche Hinweisse zur shore-länge...?



Schwer zu sagen- denke grade 2-3m Stücke kann man immer gebrauchen  Um die Stücke dann zusammenpuzzeln zu können einfach an den Enden auf 50cm die Querlatten weglassen.

...und schon mal >>unverbindlich<< vorab:
Evtl. werde ich am Samstag in aller Frühe in Aspe sein um dort ein paar Dinge zu reparieren/umzubauen.


----------



## gazza-loddi (25. April 2013)

muss samstag leider  arbeiten


----------



## Funsports_Z (27. April 2013)

Schade 

und Tim und ich hatten Di ma gemessen bzw. beschlossen; für die "überbrückenden" Northshores zwischen den Bunkern, sollte das ne ~80 cm - 1 mtr Breite sein, damit man sie auch in Abfahrten und für Sprünge/ kleine Drops "zwischendurch" verwenden kann. Die Breite hält das Tempo hoch.

Werd, hatten gestern Abend nochma geschnackt, so dass Wetter einigermaßen is, auch ab ca 10.00 vorort sein und wer lust hat, auf baun, fahrn, planen, klönen, etc. kommt rum!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## gazza-loddi (27. April 2013)

ich bin ja nicht der dümmsten einer und habe bereits vorbereitet...breite ca 80 cm  entspricht euro palettenbreite ca = fast schon autobahn fürn northshore.
werde da mal ein paar metr raushauen...
wippe?


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. Mai 2013)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> ...breite ca 80 cm  entspricht euro palettenbreite ca = fast schon autobahn fürn northshore.



Du liegst schon wieder gar nich so schlecht Autobahntempo werden wir für das auf den unteren Bildern wohl auch brauchen; sonst fällste nämlich stumpf runter - Need for Speed.

Wippe - erstma nich, aber wenn du mit sowas wie unten anfangen willst, leg los

*.Letzten Sa beim MTB.*


                                                  ..haben Tim und Fun_Jan spontan ma wieder n büschen gebaut und geplant..was da so kommen wird  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Warn hauptsächlich Instandsetzungsarbeiten an den Northshores, die  vor der 1 wurd komplett zerlegt und wird breiter neu aufgebaut und die  rechte an der 6 is wieder  instandgesestzt und  wieder freigegeben, 
  und die aufgestellten Palletten sind ma wieder n kleines Bilderrätsel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 

 

 


 

 

 
und weil ichs bemerkenswert finde: 2 MTB- Kollegen aus HB mit  Big-Bikes warn zum 1ten Mal da, spontan n büschen gerollt und weil sie  das gut fanden, was wir da machen, haben se auch ganz spontan 20 für  die Vereinskasse gespendet. Top! Wie schonmal irgentwann gesagt, die  Benutzung der Anlage ist und bleibt kostenfrei; da wir uns fast  ausschließlich über Spenden und seit einiger Zeit dankenswerterweise  auch Sponsorengelder finanzieren, freuen wir uns natürlich über  jeden Beitrag, der unsre Vereins- Arbeit ermöglicht. Danke nochmal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß


Jan  
MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V.  

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## gazza-loddi (1. Mai 2013)

...fett....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmmey (2. Mai 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> und die aufgestellten Palletten sind ma wieder n kleines Bilderrätsel


So viel Ideen, so viel Arbeit, so wenig Zeit 



Funsports_Z schrieb:


> und weil ichs bemerkenswert finde: 2 MTB- Kollegen aus HB mit  Big-Bikes warn zum 1ten Mal da, spontan n büschen gerollt und weil sie  das gut fanden, was wir da machen, haben se auch ganz spontan 20 für  die Vereinskasse gespendet.


 und um Faktor 1000x besser als die netten Kollegen, die immer das Weite suchen wenn sie uns beim arbeiten sehen bzw. stumm an uns vorbeifahren.

An dieser Stelle auch vielleicht noch mal einen Gruß an die seltsamen Vögel vom Samstag morgen, die sofort wieder gedreht haben als sie mich gesehen haben. Hatte zwar ein Brecheisen in der Hand, hab das allerdings nur benutzt um die NS zu bearbeiten (der grimmige Gesichtsausdruck ist bei angeboren ).


----------



## gazza-loddi (3. Mai 2013)

ist es an dem das wir (poison-simon und ich yeti-lilo)  genehm und vielleicht gar erwünscht sind zum basteln?hätte anhänger motorsäge und material  zum basteln dabei !


----------



## gazza-loddi (3. Mai 2013)

und meherere meter shores logisch .....


----------



## gazza-loddi (3. Mai 2013)

ODER WAT !!


ab ca 13uhr


----------



## Timmmey (3. Mai 2013)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> ist es an dem das wir (poison-simon und ich yeti-lilo)  genehm und vielleicht gar erwünscht sind zum basteln?hätte anhänger motorsäge und material  zum basteln dabei !


Ja klar!  Komme morgen dann kurz vorbei. Bin Nachmittags aber leider schon verplant.


----------



## Funsports_Z (4. Mai 2013)

Timmmey schrieb:


> und um Faktor 1000x besser als die netten Kollegen, die immer das Weite suchen wenn sie uns beim arbeiten sehen bzw. stumm an uns vorbeifahren.



Jepp ja, da hatten wir erst letztens wieder son Kandidaten, der uns stumm und stur ignoriert hat und sich sogar die Mühe gemacht hat, vor Timmey aus dem Trail zu flüchten, nachdem der kurzerhand, nach n pa Bunkern Vorsprung, spontan ma nur so zum Spaß die "Verfolgung" aufgenommen hatte (by the way: lustige Idee fürs nä Bunkerrace: 1ner Verfolgung); auf jeden Fall hat Timmey ihm wohl nich die Rundenzeit verdorben (das is ja wohl sons scheinbar immer der Grund, bei den eiligen Kollegen, die keine Zeit haben "Moin" zu sagen und an uns mit Vollgas vorbeirauschen; stört wohl die Atmung oderso ). 
Nachher fuhr er dann stumm (ohne uns einen Blickes zu würdigen) wieder zu seiner 2ten Runde an uns vorbei, in der Hoffnng das wir wohl nich mehr da warn, oderso; nee, geht gar nich, aber hat schon gut zu unsrer Unterhaltung beigetragen. Die Nummer war ehrlich gesagt schon ziemlich albern und peinlich.

Nee, ich halte es immer ganz gerne mit den Schlickjumper- Trailregeln (http://www.schlickjumper.de/karte/dkarte.php),
inbesondere die Nrn. 2,3 und 5

PS: Wer bei Tim und mir zwischen den Zeilen liest, wird wohl feststellen, das wir manchmal, bei allem Spaß, wohl verständlcherweise, natürlich auch mal ziemlich angep...t sind, bei solchen Geschichten.


----------



## Funsports_Z (4. Mai 2013)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Ja klar!  Komme morgen dann kurz vorbei. Bin Nachmittags aber leider schon verplant.



Wir machen dann Schichtwechsel


----------



## gazza-loddi (4. Mai 2013)

puh...schein auch "Schwitz"-Wechsel zu sein..
auf die drops -fertig los.....

wird doch eher gegen 2 uhr , grillen - einpacken und so ...


----------



## Funsports_Z (10. Mai 2013)

Genug ausge:kotz:t beim letzten Mal, 1x pro Jahr reicht; es gibt ja auch total erfeuliche Tage

wie

*Â.Letzten Sa beim MTBÂ..*

                                                  Â.waren richtig viel MTBler und rinnen auf  dem Parcour unterwegs, obwohl inoffiziell nur Âleichtes BauenÂ im  ÂSchichtwechselÂ angesagt war. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Und es gab wieder reichlich ÂGeschenkeÂ :

 Unser Kollege ÂYeti-LiloÂ, aka Gazza Loddi, der uns schon die Road- Gap  vermacht hat, hatte zuhause Northshores vorbereitet und mit dem AnhÃ¤nger  gebracht. Top!!!!!

 By the way, Northshores kann man auch hervoragend zum Grillen gebrauchen 

 AnschlieÃend gabs ne kleine ÂPlanungsbesprechungÂ im neuen Abschnitt  und dann hat er sein fettes Yeti Ã¼ber die Bunker gewuchtet und seine  Road-Gap getestet. Fetter Respekt!!!! Das war ne astreine  Downhill- Maschine Ã¼ber die Bunker und da kommt vielleicht noch was  ÂBewegtesÂ nach. 

 Vormittags warn DÃ¶rty und ich zu Familie Roth nach HH, um da n Bike  abzuholen   und als kleine, spontane Zugabe, gabs als Spende fÃ¼r  unsern Verein die herausgewachsene Schutzausstattung ihrer Kids fÃ¼r  unsere AnfÃ¤nger. Vielen Dank dafÃ¼r nochmal Familie Roth!!!!!

 Und zum Schluss n kleines MTB- Anliegen fÃ¼r unsere BMX-  Nachwuchsfahrerin Emmy: Sie hat nen Schwalbe Black Jack 2,1 x 26â³ in ner  Tombola gewonnen und kann damit nich so wirklich was anfangen; wenn den  einer von euch MTBlern gebrauchen kann, bitte melden. (vorletztes Bild)  dafÃ¼r kann sie sich dann n pa schÃ¶ne neue Griffe kaufen 



 

 

 


 

 

PS: Diesen Sa fahrn n pa von uns spontan nach WB zu den Haldenbikern; Timmey muÃ zuhause bleiben, seine Bremse streikt und will wohl n bÃ¼schen baun; dafÃ¼r steht der Plan noch fÃ¼r Park-WE im Harz WE drauf


----------



## gazza-loddi (10. Mai 2013)

gerne gerne....
aber die beiden rampen sind definitiv fahrbar(kids aufgepasst)und könnten durchaus weiter auseinander  

Ach ja....
mein "old school kiste" ist ein freerider....160/180mm von 2006 
ich liebe den hobel.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (10. Mai 2013)

wer mag sein Radl nicht ??

Ich glaub, ich  muss auch mal dahin . . . !!


----------



## gazza-loddi (11. Mai 2013)

ah...der phatbiker....

ich warte noch auf intruktionen um mein potenzial bei ihnen im wald aus zu leben 
ich bin begeistert über ihre hingabe bezüglich ihrer bremer jugendarbeit die sie leisten !
rück raus midde sprache...: shore oder drops? Rampe oder hamsterrad?


----------



## PhatBiker (11. Mai 2013)

Du Schmeichelst mir - achja . . . da war noch was. Meld mich per E-Mail . . . kann man die auch Sonntag verschicken??


----------



## Timmmey (12. Mai 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Unser Kollege Yeti-Lilo, aka Gazza Loddi, der uns schon die Road- Gap  vermacht hat, hatte zuhause Northshores vorbereitet und mit dem Anhänger  gebracht. Top!!!!!


Hab mir das gestern noch einmal genau angeguckt. Waren das mal Euro-Paletten oder ist das gekauft? Die Querlatten sind verdammt stabil 

Apropos:
Hab gestern gesehen, dass am Drop hinter Bunker 11 die letzte Querlatte zerbrochen ist.
Sieht so aus wie:
1. Vorderrad weggesackt
2. Einschlag mit dem Kettenblatt 
3. Flachköpper in die Landung

Frag mich was da passiert ist:

a) Ich hab beim Bau Mist gemacht und es ist zerbrochen als jemand drüber gefahren ist.
In dem Fall ein "Pardon! "

oder 
b)
Jemand der die Strecke nicht kannte und trotzdem alles fahren wollte hat einen Abgang gemacht.
In dem Fall: "" und (langsam hat es einen Bart)- Die erste Runde bitte langsam fahren und gucken ob noch alles so ist wie beim letzen Mal.


----------



## PhatBiker (12. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich bei mir im Wäldchen bin lauf ich auch immer alles ab und schau obs befahrbar ist . . . da kann ich "Timmmey" nur zustimmen !!


----------



## gazza-loddi (12. Mai 2013)

also das sind 3 einweg-paletten euro pal-grösse
(vom laminat)
 in reihe hintereinander mit leichter wöllbung... 
eine rampe bau ca eine stunde....
fahrspass etwas länger...
flugphase nur leider kurz....
tobi continued


----------



## Timmmey (14. Mai 2013)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> also das sind 3 einweg-paletten euro pal-grösse
> (vom laminat)


Ah... Dann geh ich mal auf die Suche. Denke sowas sollte sich finden lassen.


----------



## gazza-loddi (14. Mai 2013)

hä?ihr habt doch garanatenstarkes material hinter der blockhütte am start...brauchst nur zwei oder drei gleicher breiter das sich ca 2,5m Länge ergeben.


----------



## Timmmey (15. Mai 2013)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> hä?ihr habt doch garanatenstarkes material hinter der blockhütte am start...brauchst nur zwei oder drei gleicher breiter das sich ca 2,5m Länge ergeben.


Wir leben im Materialüberfluss... trotzdem ist das erschreckend (aber wahr) : Die hab ich glatt vergessen. Wäre mir wohl erst aufgefallen wenn ich neues Material abgeladen hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (15. Mai 2013)

da müssen erst leute aus hemmoor ankacheln die sich höchstens 2mal im jahr blicken lassen....*zwinker*


----------



## Funsports_Z (21. Mai 2013)

And now to somethin different..... Winterberch waren wir (nix wirklich neues, aber ich bericht nochma), Park-WE 2 viel ins Wasserund jetz gehts bei uns wieder los :




Funsports_Z schrieb:


> *..Power Flower MTB Fahrtechnikseminar am 25./ 26.05.13 bei Funsports Zeven*



wir haben ein Seminar für Anfänger voll bekommen, sodass wir starten können. Es sind allerdings auch noch ein oder zwei Plätze frei. Es kann sich also gerne noch jemand anmelden.

*Wir freun uns wieder auf das Team Power Flower und unsre Gäste in Aspe.

*Soweit

Gruß


Jan  
MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V.  

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Timmmey (22. Mai 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> und jetz gehts bei uns wieder los


Wenn es nicht grade so ein Wetter wie im Moment ist, werde ich Samstag auch da sein und weiter am Parcours basteln. Wollte wahrscheinlich ab 9 Uhr am NS in Bunker 5 weiter bauen.
Helfende Hände sind willkommen.


----------



## Timmmey (27. Mai 2013)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht grade so ein Wetter wie im Moment ist, werde ich Samstag auch da sein und weiter am Parcours basteln. Wollte wahrscheinlich ab 9 Uhr am NS in Bunker 5 weiter bauen.
> Helfende Hände sind willkommen.



Langsam aber beständig geht´s voran:




Ist Höher geworden als ursprünglich geplant (schätze ca.1,30). Wollte aber ein unnötiges Auf-und-Ab vermeiden und hab die Stützen aus dem Grund mit Sand erhöht. Denke das Auf-und-Ab hätte dem Ganzen den Spaß genommen. Nur noch 6-7m mehr und ich bin am Ziel


----------



## gazza-loddi (28. Mai 2013)

granatenstark wilma!ich hoffe für dich das die fahrer deine arbeit zu schätzen wissen !
lob und annerkennung ...*händeklatsch*


----------



## corra (28. Mai 2013)

leute ich seh ja jetzt erst das in zeven was geht
 schicke strecke werde mich wohl bei nichtkanuwetter mal sehen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (1. Juni 2013)

corra schrieb:


> leute ich seh ja jetzt erst das in zeven was geht
> schicke strecke werde mich wohl bei nichtkanuwetter mal sehen lassen



Jepp, da geht was  Timmeys Bauwerk habn wir ja schon bei der Fahrtechnik bewundert; in der tat war der Plan mal anders, Upps, um so beeindruckender is/wird das teil jetz wobei Ende mit "Schrecken" bzw. Drop????.

Das Kanu kannste getrost zuhause lassen; alles fahrbar; so gut, das uns langsam die, von uns so geliebten (is eher ne Hassliebe, außer vielleicht bei Jolly) Matschlöcher ausgehen. In dem einen Anlieger müssen wir wohl nochma wieder ne kleine Drainage buddeln, ansonsten is alles gut.


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. Juni 2013)

*..Power Flower MTB Fahrtechnikseminar am letzten Sa, die 1te*


                                                  ..schön war ma es wieder, das Team Power  Flower, bei uns, in unserm kleinen Wäldchen begrüßen zu können; schön  auch und ne große Freude, Anja nach längerer Verletzungspause ma wieder  auf dem Bike in Aktion zusehn. Wir haben uns dann mal so gefragt, wie  lange wir das eigentlich schon zusammen machen und sind inzwischen schon  auf 4 Jahre gekommen.  Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Zum Wetter muß man wohl nich viel sagen, los gings bei erträglichem  Nieselregen und geendet sind wir dann kurz vor Dauerregen. Insofern  schonma vorab ein großes Kompliment an die Teilnehmer, die unsern  Bunkertrail mal wieder von der härteren Seite kennenlernen durften und  das ganz toll gemeistert haben! Haben Anja und ich hinterher so  festgestellt, das war schon schwer und wirklich klasse.


 Hab auch keinen Sturz gesehn und das soll bei den Bedingungen was  heißen; außer das MTB- Trial- Spezialistin Tine irgendwann mal umkippte.  Wahrscheinlich war ihr kalt oder langweilig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ; normalerweise steht sie da auf dem Rad, bis man sie irgendwann ma wieder abholt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Auch diesmal gabs was neues, zum Einen ein überwiegend sehr junges  Teilnehmerfeld, die Jüngsten waren 8 und 9 (?), von der RSG Nordheide  Buchholz (und fahrn neben MTB auch BMX Nordcup), zum Anderen hatte Anja  wohl ihren spontanen Tag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   und so ging es nach dem bekannten Warmup auf unserm Weg, ganz  schnell in den überdachten Trail und da gabs dann auch gleich die 1te  spontane Herausforderung: Jeder springt bzw. rollt über die kleine  Rampe. Sehr schöne, relativ ungefährliche Übung um mal ein Gefühl für  sowas zu bekommen.


 Weiter gehts mit der Berichterei in Teil2, jetz gibs erstma Bilder


----------



## Funsports_Z (5. Juni 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


>



Nochma kurz zur Erinnerung das nä Ereignis in Aspe wirft seine Schatten voraus.


----------



## faz99 (8. Juni 2013)

moin! nette strecke würd ich sagen habt ihr da! 

an dem bunker vor dem kleinen gap (vll. mal ein bißchen weiter auseinander stellen?) die rechte hühnerleiter bis über den scheitel des hangs und dann in den "steilen" abhang reindroppen. da geht dann auch mal mehr als die 40-60cm an den andren beiden stellen...

...war nur mein gedanken als ich langgefahren bin. und geht ja auch fix zu bauen


----------



## Timmmey (10. Juni 2013)

faz99 schrieb:


> an dem bunker vor dem kleinen gap (vll. mal ein bißchen weiter auseinander stellen?)



War am Samstag in Aspe unterwegs. Am Gap hat mal wieder jemand was eigenmächtig geändert- das lasse ich einfach unkommentiert  



faz99 schrieb:


> da geht dann auch mal mehr als die 40-60cm an den andren beiden stellen...


Das Thema mit den höheren NS ist nicht neu. Stellt sich nur die Frage wer das fährt. Wenn meine Fähigkeiten zum Spurenlesen nicht völlig verkümmert sind, fahren geschätzt:

50% den knöchelhohen Sprung rechts im Bild
<5% den Sprung links im Bild





<5% den Drop hier (der übrigens ca. 1,10m hoch ist- keine Ahnung wo Du langgefahren bist :





selbst um den machen bestimmt 80% der Leute einen Bogen:





Aus den Anfangszeiten gibt´s auch noch Ideen (von Jolly?) dazu.
Bei 6:25 wurde es sich z.B. anbieten einfach geradeaus zu fahren und dann mit einem Drop runter:

Da ich meistens mit einem Hardtail über den Parcours husche und wir (Jan und ich) meistens alleine bauen, bauen wir inzwischen alles so wie es uns gefällt. Daher wird es vorerst nichts Höheres geben.



faz99 schrieb:


> und geht ja auch fix zu bauen


so so


----------



## faz99 (10. Juni 2013)

tim ich wollte hier keinen anmotzen warum die strecke nicht hochalpin ist, also nicht falsch verstehen. und verstellt hab ich auch nix, bin aber eher im letzten drittel des landehangs runtergekommen und hab mich über die unsanfte landung gewundert 

gefühlt kamen die drops allerdings nicht an 1,10m heran und ich hatte auch keinen zollstock dabei  aber geil, dann kann ich immerhin schon sagen das ich nen meter gedropt habe. fahre auch ein hardtail und komm aus bremen, da gibts wenigst möglichkeiten. bikeparks kenn ich sonst auch nur ausm video  
ich war da halt mit felix unterwegs, den kennst du ja sicherlich. einfach ne lockere runde gedreht. bist du das in dem video? fix unterwegs!

wenn ihr mal ne baurunde macht, sag mal bescheid. bin nicht ganz ungeschickt mit fichtenmoped und spaten


----------



## Timmmey (10. Juni 2013)

faz99 schrieb:


> tim ich wollte hier keinen anmotzen warum die strecke nicht hochalpin ist, also nicht falsch verstehen. und verstellt hab ich auch nix, bin aber eher im letzten drittel des landehangs runtergekommen und hab mich über die unsanfte landung gewundert
> 
> gefühlt kamen die drops allerdings nicht an 1,10m heran und ich hatte auch keinen zollstock dabei  aber geil, dann kann ich immerhin schon sagen das ich nen meter gedropt habe. fahre auch ein hardtail und komm aus bremen, da gibts wenigst möglichkeiten. bikeparks kenn ich sonst auch nur ausm video
> ich war da halt mit felix unterwegs, den kennst du ja sicherlich. einfach ne lockere runde gedreht. bist du das in dem video? fix unterwegs!
> ...



Das hatte ich auch nicht erwartet. Sind meistens dumme Kinder die da spielen/ Sachen kaputt machen. Hab das Gefühl, dass mehr beinrasierte Chicken als Rehe im Wald unterwegs sind- daher die Bilder mit den %.

...und: "ja" das in dem Video bin ich. Ist allerdings schon wieder ein paar Jahre her. 
1,10 ist nur der eine Drop  (so war zumindest das Balkenmaß). Der andere ist ne ganze Ecke niedriger. Baurunden kündige ich meist hier an, wobei ich da leider unzuverlässig bin. Sind meistens spontane Aktionen.

Wenn ich mich endlich mal auf die Reihe bekomme mir ein neues Bike zu besorgen, geht´s auch hoch mit den NS-Höhen


----------



## gazza-loddi (10. Juni 2013)

@Timmerich:
wieso?ich dacht DU ist der dropper bei euch bikern...zumindest hatte  ich das so verstanden....
rahmenbruch?


----------



## PhatBiker (10. Juni 2013)

faz99 schrieb:


> . . . fahre auch ein hardtail und komm aus bremen, da gibts wenigst möglichkeiten. bikeparks kenn ich sonst auch nur ausm video
> 
> wenn ihr mal ne baurunde macht, sag mal bescheid. bin nicht ganz ungeschickt mit fichtenmoped und spaten



Kannst auch mal nach Bremen Nord / Marßel kommen . . .


----------



## gazza-loddi (10. Juni 2013)

irgendwie ab ich gewusst das du mitliesst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmmey (11. Juni 2013)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> @Timmerich:
> wieso?ich dacht DU ist der dropper bei euch bikern...zumindest hatte  ich das so verstanden....
> rahmenbruch?



Ne noch alles an einem Stück. Mag meine persönliche Meinung sein aber alles deutlich über 1m finde ich mit dem nem Hardtail zu unentspannt. Das knallt nur kurz und danach kann man sich einen Termin bei Tamme Hanken holen.

Da mein Kona jetzt einen anderen Besitzer hat, hab ich noch weniger Antrieb was Hohes zu bauen.


----------



## gazza-loddi (11. Juni 2013)

mein kumpel hat ein marin quad 7,3...geile karre !dhx air,hope m4,fox talas x7 blabla....interesse?


----------



## PhatBiker (11. Juni 2013)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> irgendwie ab ich gewusst das du mitliesst



Mach ich doch immer . . . 

Das Marin ist wieder zu haben ??


----------



## gazza-loddi (11. Juni 2013)

....jo...aber nur gegen den einwurf passender münzenaber ist schon geil das teil....


----------



## Timmmey (12. Juni 2013)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> mein kumpel hat ein marin quad 7,3...geile karre !dhx air,hope m4,fox talas x7 blabla....interesse?



Danke für das Angebot! Geiles Ding! Hab zwar nicht diesen Leichtbaufetisch aber das hat mir leider zu viel Masse auf den Rippen. Wollte gerne unter 14,5kg bleiben.


----------



## gazza-loddi (12. Juni 2013)

ouhhh,das wird eng....


----------



## Funsports_Z (13. Juni 2013)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> @_Timme_rich:
> wieso?ich dacht DU ist der dropper bei euch bikern...zumindest hatte  ich das so verstanden....
> rahmenbruch?



Nee, Tim droppt schon gut, aber die richtig "Bekloppten" oder die Hardcore Dropper Fraktion von uns sind das Jolly ("ich frach ma bei Canyon an, ob mein Nerve nen Drop vom Garagendach ins Steinflat aushält") und Jona "Sch..ßegal ich fahr alles mit dem Hardtail runter", was er Winterberch und Willingen eindrucksvoll unter Beweis gestellt hat (die leichenblassen Gesichter der Jungens am Scott Stand beim BIKE- Festival werd ich nie vergessen, nachdem er das xxxxx  Worldcup 29er Carbon Hardtail mit dem Kommentar "is gut, hat die Freeride ausgehalten" wieder abgegeben hat)  ebenso wie die These "das Federweg völlich überbewertet ist und durch genügend Irrsinn ausgeglichen werden kann" (siehe SV bild, bei Jona hab ich doch tatsächlich ma Angst um die Mühle gehabt).

Nee, Tim und ich sind eher die Flow und Fun Fraktion - und wenn da ma was zufällich im Weg steht, was Spaß verspricht, wird halt rübergeplästert, wenn man Lust hat. Und so baun wir auch.

ich hab ja schonmal kommentiert, das ich die Strecken in WB, so schön und abwechslungsreich die Gesamtanlage auch is, zu künstlich finde; eine künstliche Aneinanderreihung von immer "Höher und weiter" wollen wir nicht.

Und tatsächlich hatte Jolly ma die Idee am Bunker 16 geradeaus nen 3- 3,5 mtr Drop aus kurzem Anlauf mit Landung ins Flat zu baun; würd wohl gehn, aber das haben wir irgentwann dann verworfen, weil bei uns auch Kids fahrn! Und außerdem Quote wahrscheinlich < 0,1 % 

Noch kurz zu Timmey: Wenn ich mich am Sa mit dem Bike abgemault hätte, deshalb den BMX- So in der Unfallambulanz verpasst hätte, das Kona auch noch wech is und noch kein Ersatz da und dann noch einer erzählt "Drops sind zu niedrich" dann wär ich glaub ich auch tierisch angefressen also habt Verständis und gute Besserung Timmey.


----------



## Timmmey (13. Juni 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Nee, Tim und ich sind eher die Flow und Fun Fraktion - und wenn da ma was zufällich im Weg steht, was Spaß verspricht, wird halt rübergeplästert, wenn man Lust hat. Und so baun wir auch.


Das unterschreibe ich so. 
...und Bender-Riesen-Drops sind sowieso so 90er 



Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Und tatsächlich hatte Jolly ma die Idee am Bunker 16 geradeaus nen 3- 3,5 mtr Drop aus kurzem Anlauf mit Landung ins Flat zu baun; würd wohl gehn, aber das haben wir irgentwann dann verworfen, weil bei uns auch Kids fahrn! Und außerdem Quote wahrscheinlich < 0,1 %



Mit der Idee bin ich im Geiste auch noch nicht ganz durch. Eine Landung sollte bei der Höhe dann aber doch drin sein. Bleiben nur die Kids und die Unbelehrbaren, die einfach alles fahren ohne zu wissen worauf sie sich einlassen. 
-->2015 



Funsports_Z schrieb:


> gute Besserung Timmey.


Danke! Schon (fast) alles wieder im Lack.


----------



## Timmmey (17. Juni 2013)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Langsam aber beständig geht´s voran:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tock-Tock-Tock- Die ersten (Test-)Latten sind drauf 





Hab mich am Samstag morgen mit den weniger schönen Dingen beschäftigt: Material besorgen, noch einmal komplett zerlegen und wieder zusammensetzten (hatte da einen "kleinen" Denkfehler drin )

Hab dann auch gleich mal ein Maßband dran gehalten damit keine Diskussionen aufkommen 
Höhste Stelle: 1,50m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (17. Juni 2013)

GEILLLLLLL!!!!!!!
hoch und bumms....!
geschwindigkeit bring sicherh....ihr wisst schon


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Juni 2013)

ohhja . . . Nice, muss echt mal bei euch reinschauen.


----------



## Timmmey (18. Juni 2013)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> ohhja . . . Nice, muss echt mal bei euch reinschauen.


Bei dem Teil kann es allerdings noch ein bisschen dauern. Wenn ich weiter in dem Tempo vorankomme, komme ich vielleicht Ende 2013 an der anderen Bunkerseite an.


----------



## gazza-loddi (18. Juni 2013)

is ja auch heiss ne....soss ja nich dran kaputt gehen....
phat-radler samma bescheid wennz fährs.. versuch hdann auch zu kommen.


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Juni 2013)

klaro doch . . .


----------



## faz99 (20. Juni 2013)

@Tim: feine sache der northshore. falls du noch Holz brauchst sag mal Jan Bescheid, der holzcontainer bei ihm auf der Maloche quillt fast über mit Paletten etc!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (20. Juni 2013)

is doch schon eingeplant und zugesagt, das ich mich da bedienen darf


----------



## Timmmey (21. Juni 2013)

faz99 schrieb:


> @Tim: feine sache der northshore. falls du noch Holz brauchst sag mal Jan Bescheid, der holzcontainer bei ihm auf der Maloche quillt fast über mit Paletten etc!





Funsports_Z schrieb:


> is doch schon eingeplant und zugesagt, das ich mich da bedienen darf


Ich weiß nicht genau ob wir hier bei "Wünsch Dir was" sind ABER:
Je stabiler die Latten sind, desto besser  Hab die, die wir noch hatten, auf die neue NS genagelt. Biegen sich leider etwas durch auf der Länge.
Das Material von Zimmermann gazza-loddi ist ne ganze Ecke stabiler.


----------



## faz99 (21. Juni 2013)

oha wenn wir bei wünsch dir was wären... dann hätte ich ne lange Liste  

weiß ja nicht genau ob das bringt aber gegen die durchbiegenden Latten vll noch in Fahrtrichtung nen unterzug unter mehrere Latten ranschrauben, sodass immer mehrere Stücke die Kraft aufnehmen?


----------



## Timmmey (21. Juni 2013)

faz99 schrieb:


> weiß ja nicht genau ob das bringt aber gegen die durchbiegenden Latten vll noch in Fahrtrichtung nen unterzug unter mehrere Latten ranschrauben, sodass immer mehrere Stücke die Kraft aufnehmen?



Klingt nach einem Plan. Werde ich mal testen.



faz99 schrieb:


> oha wenn wir bei wünsch dir was wären... dann hätte ich ne lange Liste


Und wir erst  Glaube das ist eine Lebensaufgabe. Jedes Mal wenn man den Trail abläuft fallen einem andere Dinge auf, die man Ändern/ Erweitern könnte.


----------



## gazza-loddi (21. Juni 2013)

gestatten : *hut-zieh*  gazza loddi, TISCHLER und yeti -fan..denke so um die 20mm bretter sind so standart bei einweg paletten,,,machmal ist auch viel müll dabei....15mm dinger brauchst du nicht raufschrauben.selbst 2 stck nicht...ist nur doppeltes schrauben un d nageln....aber wenn ma nichts anderes hat is wohl ne notlösung...die dünnen dinger sind auch echt ne gefahr wenn mal 2 stck brechen gibts nen abgang....und die schraubenköpfe reissen gerne ab durch sie zugkräfte beim holz....
einwegpaletten sind gold wert..!


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. Juni 2013)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau ob wir hier bei "Wünsch Dir was" sind ABER:
> Je stabiler die Latten sind, desto besser  Hab die, die wir noch hatten, auf die neue NS genagelt. Biegen sich leider etwas durch auf der Länge.
> Das Material von Zimmermann gazza-loddi ist ne ganze Ecke stabiler.



Genau, wir sind hier nich bei Wünsch Dir was- wir sind hier bei so issses! 

aber ich werd ne Qualitätsicherung machen, und durch die QS durchgefallene Paletten werden an den Lieferanten zurückgeschickt


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. Juni 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> *..Power Flower MTB Fahrtechnikseminar am letzten Sa, die 1te*
> 
> ..schön war ma es wieder, das Team Power  Flower, bei uns, in unserm kleinen Wäldchen begrüßen zu können
> 
> ...



*POWER Flower MTB Fahrtechnikseminar, die 2te.*


                                                  ..wir müssen ja so langsam ma zu Potte  kommen mit dem Berichten, die nä Ereignisse bei uns werfen ja schon  wieder ihre Schatten voraus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .


 Also Teil 2 des ersten Fahrtechnikseminars dieses Jahres, wo waren wir stehengeblieben?, im Bunkertrail.


 Der Boden fluffich und rutschig und das Gesamtbefinden nass. Das  tat der Stimmung und der Motivation  bei den Teilnehmern keinen Abbruch  wie die folgende Bilderserie zeigt. Wie man sieht, eignet sich  son  Anlieger auch gut zum Wasserlöcher umfahrn. Wie man auch sieht gabs  reichlich Action und Nervenkitzel im 20ten Bunker, Natürlich gabs dann  auch die üblichen Verdächtigen mit reichlich Wiederholungen, sodass es  dann insgesamt schon von der Kondition her bei dem Wetter nicht schwer  fiel, diesmal auf das Befahren der frisch präparierten BMX- Bahn zu  verzichten. Ich denke und hoffe alle hatten Spaß, haben  etwas für sich  mitgenommen, für mehr Spaß auf /an dem MTB und wir würden uns freuen  euch mal wieder in Aspe zu sehn. Jetz aber die letzten Bilder (von mir):


----------



## Timmmey (25. Juni 2013)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Hab dann auch gleich mal ein Maßband dran gehalten damit keine Diskussionen aufkommen
> Höhste Stelle: 1,50m



Langsam wird es Tradition:
Ein Samstag vergeht und es gibt 2,5m mehr NS für den Parcours.
Höher werde ich das Teil nicht mehr bauen. In der Höhe zu hämmern geht ganz schon auf den Sack 





...und noch eine Erkenntnis vom Wochenende:
Es gibt doch noch Leute in HH-Harbug, die trotz der ganzen Abrissaktionen an den Trails basteln


----------



## gazza-loddi (25. Juni 2013)

das sind amtliche dinger die du da bewegst...!alleine?


----------



## Timmmey (26. Juni 2013)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> das sind amtliche dinger die du da bewegst...!alleine?


Jup. Die buckel ich da alleine hin/rauf.
Bei der Stammlänge geht das aber noch halbwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (26. Juni 2013)

ich weiss ich wiederhole mich 
zitat:
"granatenstark wilma!ich hoffe für dich das die fahrer deine arbeit zu schätzen wissen !
lob und annerkennung ...*händeklatsch* "


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. Juni 2013)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> ich weiss ich wiederhole mich
> zitat:
> "granatenstark wilma!...
> lob und annerkennung ...*händeklatsch* "



mehr als das


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. Juni 2013)

Weiter gehts mit der nä Vorankündigung :


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. Juli 2013)

Ma eben kurz ne Wasserstandsmeldung zwischendurch:

Nich das ihr jetz denkt, wir sind inzwischen eingepennt, wir (Tim und ich) haben uns gesundheits- und berufs- bedingt ein kleine kreative Schaffenspause verordnet, weiter gehts im August mit neugewonnenen Kräften und Eindrücken.


----------



## Funsports_Z (6. August 2013)

Soo weiter gehts , wieder da aus der.....








Traumhaft wars ma wieder im Bikepark am  Geißkopf bei Diddie, Jason und Co. N büschen warm vielleicht, aber man  kann ja nich alles haben.   Der Flow Country is in Top shape und wurd sinnvoll verlängert. Genial!  Immernoch absolute Lieblingstrecke. Locker flockich angasen und  zwischendurch n büschen tricksen. Hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht bei  euch!, auch wenns diesma nur kurz war.


----------



## Funsports_Z (6. August 2013)

Und weiter gehts mit Neuem:

*Funsports- Zeven MTB hat jetzt seine eigene Facebook Seiteâ¦..*


*MTB Zeven-Aspe Mountainbike im FSZ e.V.*

  Diese  Seite soll die interessierten Mountainbiker verbinden,  welche sich auf dem Mountainbike-Track in Zeven-Aspe zum Fahren und  Bauen treffen mÃ¶chten!


----------



## Funsports_Z (6. August 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Weiter gehts mit der nÃ¤ VorankÃ¼ndigung :



Kurz noch die Infos zum Fahrtechnik- Seminar vervollstÃ¤ndigt; is ja im Prinzip schon "same procedure as every Year":

Angeboten werden wieder AnfÃ¤nger und Fortgeschrittenen Seminar

Das Seminar findet wie immer in Zeven-Aspe auf dem MTB-Parcours des Vereins âFunsport Zeven e.V.â statt.

 Und zwar am Samstag, den 14. September, wenn es genug Anmeldungen gibt, machen wir auch am 15. September einen Termin.

Die genaue Uhrzeit wird noch bekannt gegeben, wenn feststeht, wie viele Teilnehmer sich angemeldet haben.

Die Inhalte der einzelnen Kurse hier mal kurz zusammengefasst: 

 AnfÃ¤nger: Kurventechnik, Bremsverhalten, Radkontrolle, leichte Abfahrten, mehr Sicherheit und damit mehr SpaÃ beim Fahren

 Fortgeschritten: Kurze Wiederholung der Inhalte vom Basic-Kurs,  Ã¼berwinden von kleineren Hindernissen, Steilabfahrten, Grundlagen  Sprungtechnik

 Die Kosten fÃ¼r das Seminar betragen 60 Euro, diese sind vorab zu  zahlen.

 Der Anmeldeschluss ist der 2. September.

Anmeldung wie gehabt bei Konrad Lange unter [email protected]

 Also: ALLE ANMELDEN und schÃ¶n WEITER SAGEN!

 Falls ihr selber kein MTB fahrt, vielleicht kennt ihr jemanden in eurem  Bekanntenkreis, den das interessieren kÃ¶nnte. Macht gerne krÃ¤ftig  Werbung in eurem Bekanntenkreis, Verein, Arbeit,â¦


----------



## Funsports_Z (6. August 2013)

Und zum Schluss:

Unser etatmäßiger "Yeti" hatte recht; die beiden Gap- Rampen stehen zu dicht beieinander. Schön zu sehn hier:


PS: Aber....ziemlich safe so!


----------



## Timmmey (6. August 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Soo weiter gehts , wieder da aus der.....




Was soll man da noch ergänzen 



Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Und zum Schluss:
> 
> Unser etatmäßiger "Yeti" hatte recht; die beiden Gap- Rampen stehen zu dicht beieinander. Schön zu sehn hier:
> 
> ...



Der Koleriker in mir könnte natürlich jetzt den Shitstrom losbrechen lassen weil das scheinbar wieder jemand aus der Kategorie "Fahren ja- Helfen nö" ist- aber ich freu lieber das jemand Spaß an den Sachen hat und nicht nur alles umfährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (7. August 2013)

...habs vernommen.
kommentar ende


----------



## Funsports_Z (10. August 2013)

"Eilmeldung"  : Timmey, Dirk und ich treffen uns morgen zum Arbeiten und Fahrn  in Aspe 13:00. Wer mitmachen will, kommt rum   hier: Bmx Bunch Zeven-Aspe.


----------



## Timmmey (14. August 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> "Eilmeldung"  : Timmey, Dirk und ich treffen uns morgen zum Arbeiten und Fahrn  in Aspe 13:00. Wer mitmachen will, kommt rum   hier: Bmx Bunch Zeven-Aspe.



Habe leider keine vorher/nachher Bilder ABER die Aktion hat sich gelohnt. Das ganze Stachel-/Zeckengrünzeug hat Bekanntschaft mit der Sense gemacht und die kleineren Schäden an den Hühnerleitern sind auch ausgebessert


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. August 2013)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Habe leider keine vorher/nachher Bilder ABER die Aktion hat sich gelohnt. Das ganze Stachel-/Zeckengrünzeug hat Bekanntschaft mit der Sense gemacht und die kleineren Schäden an den Hühnerleitern sind auch ausgebessert



Jepp!!! Vorher hab ich auch nich aber nachher






Hat sich doch richtig gelohnt am letzten So im  MTB- Parcour!!!! - Bärenzeugs, Brennesseln und all das andere Gelumpe  das einem so beim Biken an die Beine will, wurden amtlich platt gemacht!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - Und jetz haben wir wieder clear track!!!!! Hat wieder richtig Spaß  gemacht, die ersten Runde danach! Dank an die tolle Crew vom So! -  Thanks guys pleasure to work & ride with you !!!







Sieht doch aus wie in Whistler, BC   nachdem es wieder frei is


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. August 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


>



Zuerst die schlechte Nachricht






Warum? Kurz davor wurd jetz ne weitere große BMX- Veranstaltung gelegt, und das macht dann keinen Sinn.


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. August 2013)

Und die gute Nachricht:

Nach langer Pause lassen wir die gute alte Tradition des "letzter Sa im Monat MTB- Treffen" wieder aufleben.

Also: SA 31.08. 13.00 Uhr MTB- Parcour Aspe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmmey (22. September 2013)

Nach längerer Sendepause haben wir endlich mal wieder einen Samstag genutzt  Es gibt einen neuen Anlieger vor Bunker 3, der einen auf die jetzt angeglichene Wand schickt. Sinn und Zweck der Aktion- Schwung dafür mitnehmen:









...damit keiner zu ungewollter Airtime kommt entsprechend markiert:


----------



## Timmmey (24. September 2013)

*Die gute alte Tradition ruft:*
Der September liegt in den letzen Zügen. D.h. der nächste Samstag ist der letzte Samstag im Monat und damit liegt unser traditionelles "letzer Samstag im Monat" Treffen an.
Start: 10 Uhr in Aspe am Parcours.


----------



## Timmmey (30. September 2013)

Weiter geht´s.
Das Treffen am letzten Samstag hat sich auch noch bautechnisch gelohnt.
Die Rampen/ Kicker oder wie auch immer man sie nennen will, haben Draht verpasst bekommen. Gab am Samstag 1-2 Mal ein großes "OHHH!" beim North Shore fahren. Der grüne Schmodder ist heftig 








Also Augen auf bei den Bauten ohne Draht


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. Oktober 2013)

Timmmey schrieb:


> ...damit keiner zu ungewollter Airtime kommt entsprechend markiert:



Ja, die letzten Wochenenden haben echt richtig was gebracht Und damit es dann wirklich zu keiner ungewollten Airtime kommt, haben wir unser berühmtes "Deadhead"- Schild jetzt davor verlegt, da macht es Sinn; wohl fast unnötig zu erwähnen, das das Ding, n 2-3 mtr. Drop mit Landung im harten Flat, *absolut On Own Risk ist!!!!!!!!!* Ok? Und liebe Kids, fahrt das Ding bitte nicht, das ist echt gefährlich! Ok?


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. Oktober 2013)

Ach, ich hätt ja fast die Drop- Deko noch vergessen


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem wir schon das Oldschool Meeting und dann auch noch das Fahrtechnikseminar wg zu wenig Teilnehmern absagen mussten (Schade, aber keine Angst wir werden es im nÃ¤ Jahr wieder anbieten), lassen wir uns doch unsre Bunker Challenge nicht nehmen:

Es ist wieder soweit:







Wie alljÃ¤hrlich veranstaltet die MTB Sparte des Funsports- Zeven
e.V.  auch dieses Jahr zum 6ten Mal wieder auf der Vereinsanlage
Zeven- Aspe  ihr Saisonabschlussrennen am 13.10.13 ab 11 Uhr. Gesucht
wird wieder die und  der Schnellste des Jahres Ã¼ber die 20 Bunker der
ehemaligen MilitÃ¤ranlagen im  Wald.  
Um am Rennen teilzunehmen, muss man kein Vereinsmitglied sein,  jeder
der Lust hat mit zufahren, ist herzlich vom Verein eingeladen,  am
Geschehen teilzunehmen. Ob als Zuschauer oder als Fahrer. Es wird  in
verschiedenen Altersklassen gestartet. Ein gelÃ¤ndetaugliches Rad ist  allerdings
Voraussetzung, ebenso SchutzausrÃ¼stung.  
Der MTB- Parcour Ã¼ber  die ehemaligen Bunkeranlagen ist ca 3 Kilometer
lang und mit dem ein oder  anderen  natÃ¼rlichen Hindernis eine
sportliche Herausforderung. Es wird vor  dem Rennen eine Einweisung in die Bahn
geben, ebenfalls kann man sich vorab  auch unter  www.Funsport-zeven.de
oder bei den Verantwortlichen des Vereins  informieren. Es wird kein Startgeld 
erhoben, aber um kleine Spende in HÃ¶he  von 5â¬ seitens des Vereins, zur
UnterstÃ¼tzung der Vereins- Arbeit gebeten.  FÃ¼r eine kleine StÃ¤rkung 
nach dem Race ist gesorgt. 

Funsports Zeven e.V. freut sich mit den  Teilnehmern auf spannende
Rennen bei hoffentlich bestem Wetter.

 Mit sportlichem GruÃ

 Jan
MTB- Verantwortlicher
& BMX Support  
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de
https://www.facebook.com/pages/MTB-Zeven-Aspe-Mountainbike-im-FSZ-eV/622402274473067

PS: Die "Insider" wissen natÃ¼rlich schon, den Austragungsmodus behalten wir uns wie immer vor.


----------



## Funsports_Z (12. Oktober 2013)

Wir sind vorbereitet und freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. Oktober 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Wir sind vorbereitet und freuen uns auf euch.



Unsere Bunker Challenge am letzten So war echt n Erfolg und das dann auch noch bei Traumwetter für die Jahreszeit - Bunker Challenge ma nich im Regen wo gibs das eigentlich

Dank an alle Teilnehmer! - ich hoffe, ihr hattet  genauso viel Spaß wie wir - Dank unsere Crew! - Dank an Marco Frech aka  Frechstyler für die tollen Sachpreise! 






- Dank an Jens Zschiesche von der  ZZ von dem die tollen, folgenden Fotos sind. Weitere Fotos und der ausführliche Bericht folgen in den nä Tagen - also Dranbleiben!!!

PS: Und da ich ja dafür bekannt bin, "Wandtapeten" (-Auflösungen) zu posten, lass ich die "Tradition" auch mal wieder aufleben  Das Bild hatte es verdient


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. Oktober 2013)

Ein erstes Album Bunker- Challenge 2013 ist schon hier: 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.668270169886277.1073741838.622402274473067&type=1


----------



## Funsports_Z (26. Oktober 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Wir sind vorbereitet und freuen uns auf euch.



*Bunker Challenge 2013 reloaded â Teil II*


                                                  â¦..weiter gehtâs mit der Berichtereiâ¦.
 zuerst ein pa schÃ¶ne Fotos (von Jens Zschiesche, ZZ und Danke dafÃ¼r!!!!):


 

 

 


 

 

 


  Weitere Bilder finden sich in unserern Facebook- Alben auf unserer MTB-Seite:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.670791796300781.1073741839.622402274473067&type=1
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.668270169886277.1073741838.622402274473067&type=1

 Jepp, schÃ¶n wars â wir hatten richtig GlÃ¼ck mit dem Wetter, nachdem  es die Nacht zuvor reichlich Schauer gab. Dementsprechend war der  Bunker- Trail â âMatschlochwetterâ wie wir es ja lieben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   und fast jeder Fahrer hat sich mind. 1x abgepackt. Unser Sani Vorort  Heiko blieb aber arbeitslos- war alles harmlos! Und unser Grillminister  Maik hat uns alle gut versorgt. So muÃ das sein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Kommen wir zum Endergebnis von Rennleiter Jan Mohr, nachdem wir schÃ¶ne  RennlÃ¤ufe mit sehr guten Zeiten, fÃ¼r die Bedingungen, gesehen haben:

Gruppe âJuniorenâ

1.    Benn Drossert, RSG Nordheide, 8:08 min
2.    Leon Rieschick, Funsports Zeven, 9:56 min
3.    Yannik Carbuhn, Funsports Zeven, 11:47 min
4.    Gabriel Carbuhn, Funsports Zeven, 18:01 min

Gruppe âEliteâ

 1. Aleksander Kucharski, Funsports Zeven, 08:21 min
2. Johannes Brinkmann, Bremen, 09:11 min
3. Tim MÃ¶ller, Funsports Zeven, 09:29 min
4. Dirk Carbuhn, Funsports Zeven, 10:27 min
5. Ingo Osterloh, Bremen, 10:29 min

Gruppe âSeniorâ

 1. Carsten KÃ¶hn, Sportgruppe Cycle-team e.V. Buchholz, 07:27 min
2. Jan-Christian Mohr, Funsports Zeven, 10:13 min
3. Martin Winter, Hamburg, 11:35 min
4. Jan Nicklaus, Funsports Zeven, 13:46 min
5. Markus Rosenthal, Funsports Zeven, 13:50 min

Bleibt nur noch zu sagen, wir sehn uns wieder, nÃ¤ Jahr bei der Bunker- Challenge in Zeven- Aspe!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GruÃ

Jan
MTB- Verantwortlicher
& BMX Support  
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de
https://www.facebook.com/pages/MTB-Z...22402274473067


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (26. Oktober 2013)

*âÃber den Resten der Heeresbunkerââ¦â¦â¦.*


                                                  SchÃ¶ner Artikel Ã¼ber unsere Challenge in der Zevener Zeitung von Jens Zschiesche.


http://funsports-zeven.de/wp-content/uploads/131016_zz_023.pdf


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. November 2013)

Eilmeldung!!!!!! Achtung!!!!! Wir haben gehört im vorderen Teil des Trails liegen schonma 2 Bäume rum!!!!

 Deshalb organisieren wir jetz erstma ne Säge- Jam  und sehn zu, das wir das so schnell wie möglich für euch wieder frei bekommen.
Bis dahin gilt: Augen auf!!!! Es gelten wie immer die örtlichen Forst- Autobahn- Umleitungen  bis zur vollen Wiederfreigabe!


----------



## Funsports_Z (4. November 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Eilmeldung!!!!!! Achtung!!!!! Wir haben gehört im vorderen Teil des Trails liegen schonma 2 Bäume rum!!!!
> 
> Deshalb organisieren wir jetz erstma ne Säge- Jam  und sehn zu, das wir das so schnell wie möglich für euch wieder frei bekommen.
> Bis dahin gilt: Augen auf!!!! Es gelten wie immer die örtlichen Forst- Autobahn- Umleitungen  bis zur vollen Wiederfreigabe!



Perfect Sunday in Zeven-Aspe! 

 Kurz das Wichtigste überhaupt nach dem heutigen spontanen  Arbeitseinsatz von Dirk, Alex und Fun_Jan in unserm schönen Wäldchen  vorwech: 

 Wir haben volle Wiederfreigabe des Trails!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

 erreicht.

 Clear Track, fast besenrein  und alle Hindernisse vom Sturm beseitigt!!!!

 Auf eine Sache müssen wir unbedingt noch hinweisen ; ein Stamm blieb  liegen, absichtlich ; is wieder ein Bilderrätsel, "was das wohl ma  werden soll?" ; und an der Stelle im Bunker 17 gilt: 

 Kopf einziehn!!!!! und nich im Stehn oder Grundhaltung fahrn!!!!!  

 Und wir habn ihn ja schließlich markiert


----------



## Timmmey (4. November 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Auf eine Sache müssen wir unbedingt noch hinweisen ; ein Stamm blieb  liegen, absichtlich ; is wieder ein Bilderrätsel, "was das wohl ma  werden soll?" ; und an der Stelle im Bunker 17 gilt:



Wenn der Baum da liegt wo ich denke liegt der ganz "schick". Das wird auf jeden Fall eine Herausforderung. 

Erstmal wird aber die Mini-NS am Anfang geflickt. Grade mein Erstlingswerk hat es beim Sturm erwischt


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. Dezember 2013)

*Achtung!!!!!!! am heutigen Sa bei uns im Wald!!!!!*

*
 da uns zugetragen wurde, dass eine Treibjagd durch Zeven-Aspe zieht! *

Und Freitag der 13te und gleich noch mal Achtung!!!!!

 Da hatten wir gedacht, wir wären mit dem Sturm- Thema durch und könnten  das sogar ma für uns sinnvoll nutzen, da haben wir jetzt diese  "Mikado"- Gefahrenstelle!!!! im Bunker 17 nach Xaver.
 Die Umleitung wie immer über die örtliche "Forstautobahn", bis wir uns überlegt haben, was wir daraus machen können. 


Gruß

Jan
MTB- Verantwortlicher
& BMX Support  
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de
https://www.facebook.com/pages/MTB-Z...22402274473067


----------



## Hobb (14. Dezember 2013)

moin,

warum Gefahrenstelle? Das X markiert wo der Schatz versteckt ist.


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. Dezember 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> warum Gefahrenstelle? Das X markiert wo der Schatz versteckt ist.





Moin Ralf,

genau, Geo- caching auf die Oldschool- Methode

oder das X steht für Xtreme- Sports, BmX usw.


----------



## tomeffkaa (14. Dezember 2013)

Der Schatz ist doch der Parcour ansich und was Ihr in den letzten Jahren daraus gemacht habt


----------



## Hobb (15. Dezember 2013)

"X", nicht killroy was here sondern Xaver.

Aus den Anfangsbuchstaben der beiden Tiefdruckgebiete Christian und Xaver ergibt sich "CX", damit kann jeder crosser etwas anfangen. Die beiden haben ja auch ein paar Hindernisse hingelegt, also alles so wie bei crossrennen üblich. Christian und Xaver sind also bestümmt crosser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (24. Dezember 2013)

Damit is die Frage mit dem X doch endgültig geklärt :

Jetz wirds so langsam besinnlich - Merry XMas und nen guten Rutsch euch allen, lasst euch wie immer mit reichlich neuen Teilen beschenken  und bleibt gesund und munter, auf das wir dann auch nä Jahr wieder die Trails und Tracks rocken!!!!  

Wünscht Funsports Zeven


----------



## Hobb (24. Dezember 2013)

Sorry wenn ich abschwiff. Sind bestimmt noch ein paar Ixxe dazugekommen. Wenn das so weiterpfeift sieht man bald den Wald vor lauter Ixxen nicht mehr. Na, so schlimm wird's nicht werden und deshalb auch Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Timmmey (28. April 2014)

Lange nichts mehr passiert hier. Wird höchste Zeit das es weitergeht.
Die kleine NS hinter Bunker 1 hatte es beim letzten Sturm 2013 erwischt (Baum drauf gefallen).

Da sich Jan und das Jolly in Barcelona rumgetrieben haben, hab ich die Zeit genutzt und habe den NS wieder zum Leben erweckt. 
Ein Teil der alten Wippe hab ich dann gleich mit eingebaut und die "Auffahrt" flacher und länger gemacht. Wäre sonst fast ein Kicker geworden. 
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: NS wieder heile, ca. 4,5m länger und wieder voll fahrbar.
Den beiden Anliegerkurven direkt im Anschluss hab ich auch ein paar Schaufeln Sand verpasst um die Schäden aus dem Winter wieder zu fixen.


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. Mai 2014)

Sauber Timmey!!!!!! Wir schaun ma, das wir einem der nä WE was organisiert bekommen, das wir weiterkommen im Parcour. Helfer können schonma Terminvorschläge einreichen.


----------



## Timmmey (26. Mai 2014)

Der Parcours wird weiter aus dem Winterschlaf erweckt:
Der Schwung von Bunker 15 kann jetzt in eine kurze Air-Time verwandelt werden. Landung fehlt noch und wird bei Zeiten folgen. Sollte bei der Höhe aber kein Problem sein. 

Wer den Schwung lieber in Bremsenergie verwandeln will, kann sich natürlich auch links auf dem Chicken-Way vorbeidrücken


----------



## Timmmey (26. Mai 2014)

Die S-Kurve in Bunker Nr. 13 stand schon länger auf der Liste. 
Wenn sich alles gesetzt hat, kommt noch der Feinschliff und dann kann ein Haken dahinter.
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es hier gleich stinkt: Hab das ganze getestet und ist um längen besser/ flüssiger zu fahren als vorher.

Vorher:





10 Karren lehmiger Boden, ein Mini-Anlieger und eine Menge Schweiß später:





Wenn es nass wird (was ja selten im Wald ist ) wird das ganze wegen dem Lehm rutschig. Aber auch das sollte sich mit der Zeit legen denke ich (war zumindest mit den anderen Anliegern so).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmmey (26. Mai 2014)

und aller guten Dinge sind Drei: Die letzten Schäden der Herbststürme sind beseitigt. 

Bäume in Bunker 17 sind aus dem Weg geschafft.
Leider hat es die kleine Hühnerleiter dabei erwischt. Stand eh auf der Abschussliste und wird zukünftig seine Verwendung an einer anderen Stelle haben.






Den hat es erwischt. Mal sehen was uns da einfällt.


----------



## Timmmey (5. Juni 2014)

Damit sich keiner mehr rausreden kann. Jetzt ist es schriftlich an drei Stellen an den Einfahrten zum Parcour.
Inhalt ist der altbekannte: Helmpflicht, Rücksicht nehmen, Alles auf eigene Gefahr etc etc


----------



## Timmmey (10. Juni 2014)

Evtl. hat es schon jemand gesehen und sich gefragt "Watt solln datt?"  


 
War leider notwendig an ein paar Stellen Sperren einzubauen für den/die Unbelehrbaren, die meinen mit Quads durch den Wald fahren zu müssen. Ist in der Vergangenheit schon öfter vorgekommen aber jetzt wurde der Parcours absichtlich beschädigt. Scheinbar passte es mit der Breite nicht und daher wurden z.B. North Shores umgeworfen, die grade erst gebauten Kicker und Anliegerkurven beschädigt etc.. Da die Leute keinen Respekt vor unserer Arbeit haben und sich zudem noch illegal auf den Wegen bewegen war der Schritt leider notwendig. 

Mit Bikes kann weiterhin alles normal gefahren werden aber trotzdem bitte auf der ersten Runde -wie gewohnt- Augen auf und erst dann Vollgas.


----------



## Hobb (10. Juni 2014)

Das ist natürlich Mist!

War lange nicht mehr bei Euch im Wald. Vielleicht komm ich ma wieder gucken was Ihr da so gebaut hab.


----------



## Musel (17. Juni 2014)

So habe endlich ein neues Bike, so das ich euch mal wieder besuchen kann.
Freue mich schon die Änderungen zu sehen.


----------



## Timmmey (17. Juni 2014)

Glückwunsch! 
...aber nicht vor den kaputten/ demontierten NS erschrecken, wenn Du in Aspe bist 
Bin grade dabei meine "Jugendsünden" zu korrigieren (Frage mich bei einigen Sachen was ich mir damals dabei gedacht hab...)
Behaupte aber mal, dass der Parcours dadurch jetzt aber an paar Stellen flowiger zu fahren ist.


----------



## Amo (23. Juni 2014)

Moin Leute!
Ich bin gerade nach Bremen gezogen und bin auf der Suche nach Locations! Wie sieht das denn hier aus? Kann ich da mit meinem FR mal vorbei düsen und da bisschen Spaß haben?
LG, Amo


----------



## PhatBiker (23. Juni 2014)

hi

In Bremen Nord kannste auch spass haben . . . Siehe Signatur -> Crew-2010


----------



## Timmmey (24. Juni 2014)

Moin!

gehen tut das. Auf dem Parcours ist aber 95% in die Pedale petten angesagt. Wenn Dein FR Bike nicht grade ein 20kg Panzer ist sollte das gehen. Mit einem leichteren Enduro/AM kommt man -meiner Meinung nach- mit mehr Spaß durch. Die Bauten sind von der Höhe etc. auch eher auf Enduro/AM ausgelegt. 

Ein paar Bilder:






























Die Karte:
 

und noch zwei Videos. Denke damit kann man das ganz gut abschätzen:
 (Stand: Mitte/Ende 2011)
 (Stand: Mai 2013)


----------



## Amo (24. Juni 2014)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> hi
> 
> In Bremen Nord kannste auch spass haben . . . Siehe Signatur -> Crew-2010



Klingt Nice! Hab mir eben mal die Homepage angesehen. Ich komm Safe die Tage mal vorbei! 
Gibts bei euch irgendwelche Verantwortlichen oder baut jeder immer ein bisschen, wo er es geil findet? (So kenne ich das aus HH)

LG, Amo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amo (24. Juni 2014)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> gehen tut das. Auf dem Parcours ist aber 95% in die Pedale petten angesagt. Wenn Dein FR Bike nicht grade ein 20kg Panzer ist sollte das gehen. Mit einem leichteren Enduro/AM kommt man -meiner Meinung nach- mit mehr Spaß durch. Die Bauten sind von der Höhe etc. auch eher auf Enduro/AM ausgelegt.
> 
> ...




Moin!
Sieht richtig geil aus! Bin früher Enduro gefahren und hatte dann fast 2 Jahre Pause, da mein Bike geklaut wurde. Naja, jetzt hab ich ein neues und muss erstmal rein kommen und dazu ist es bei euch perfekt! Da kann man wirklich mal hin fahren! Erst einmal ganz chillig wieder rein kommen.  Ich glaube meins bringt 17,5kg das ist also alles im Rahmen. Freue mich darauf bei euch mal endlich wieder bisschen Spaß zu haben. 
Kannst du mir nochmal sagen, wo ich euch in Zeven finde? Ich weiß, dass steht oben, aber alles mit dem Smartphone in dem Forum scrollen ist Mega nervig. 

LG, Amo


----------



## Timmmey (24. Juni 2014)

Ich wusste noch grob wo ich das gepostet hatte 
(siehe unten)

Zum Wiedereinstieg ist es in Zeven gut denke ich. Kondition gibt´s durch die 20 Bunker (Streckenlänge ist ca. 3km) und Technik sollte sich auch wieder auffrischen lassen an ein paar Stellen.

Gibt uns auch auf Facebook. Da sind wir mit den News meist etwas fixer:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/MTB-Zeven-Aspe-Mountainbike-im-FSZ-eV/622402274473067



Timmmey schrieb:


> sicher doch: http://goo.gl/maps/rcsfS
> 
> Sollte sich finden lassen- An der Straße steht ein Schild.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amo (24. Juni 2014)

Timmmey schrieb:


> Ich wusste noch grob wo ich das gepostet hatte
> (siehe unten)
> 
> Zum Wiedereinstieg ist es in Zeven gut denke ich. Kondition gibt´s durch die 20 Bunker (Streckenlänge ist ca. 3km) und Technik sollte sich auch wieder auffrischen lassen an ein paar Stellen.
> ...




Denke ich auch! 
Danke für den Link! Top! Direkt mal geliked!  Dann sehen wir uns bestimmt mal dort!
Kann man da an der Industriestraße chillig parken?


----------



## PhatBiker (24. Juni 2014)

Amo schrieb:


> Klingt Nice! Hab mir eben mal die Homepage angesehen. Ich komm Safe die Tage mal vorbei!
> Gibts bei euch irgendwelche Verantwortlichen oder baut jeder immer ein bisschen, wo er es geil findet? (So kenne ich das aus HH)
> 
> LG, Amo



Ich selber werd Freitag wieder da sein.

Planen und bauen tun wir alle zusammen, keiner schippt einfach nur so inne gegend rum.
Wollen wir auch nicht.
Die Lines sollen ja sinn ergeben und nicht nur eine ansammlung von Hügeln sein.


----------



## Timmmey (25. Juni 2014)

Amo schrieb:


> Denke ich auch!
> Danke für den Link! Top! Direkt mal geliked!  Dann sehen wir uns bestimmt mal dort!
> Kann man da an der Industriestraße chillig parken?



Jo. Wenn Du von der Industriestraße kommst, kannst Du in den Feldweg einbiegen und dann bis zur BMX Bahn durchfahren. Wird allerdings im Moment in der Gegend gebaut. Daher kann es sein, dass auf dem Weg eine Absperrung ist à la "Anlieger bis Baustelle frei" ist. Je nachdem von welcher Seite Du kommst, kann man aber bis zur Abbiegung BMX Bahn durchfahren.


----------



## Timmmey (25. Juni 2014)

Noch eins vergessen: Wenn es nass ist, sollst Du genau gucken welche Holzbauten Du unter die Stollen nimmst. Wir haben nicht allen Draht verpasst, da im Moment Umbau angesagt ist


----------



## Amo (25. Juni 2014)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Ich selber werd Freitag wieder da sein.
> 
> Planen und bauen tun wir alle zusammen, keiner schippt einfach nur so inne gegend rum.
> Wollen wir auch nicht.
> Die Lines sollen ja sinn ergeben und nicht nur eine ansammlung von Hügeln sein.




Top! So ists wunderbar! Weil in HH war es da echt nicht mehr so feierlich. 
Freitag bin ich leider nicht in der Stadt. Muss nach Hamburg, mein Zeugnis abholen.


----------



## gnss (6. Juli 2014)

Falls jemand von euch oder jemand den ihr kennt am Samstag 05.07.14 etwas auf dem Brocken hat stehen lassen bitte PN an mich.


----------



## gazza-loddi (19. Juli 2014)

moin.
ist das für irgendeinen von euch interessant ?
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...bike-fuer-coole-kids/218072643-217-786?ref=wl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (20. Juli 2014)

MTB- Parcour Aktuell!!: Gilt jetzt auch für MTB, da die andere Zufahrt jetzt Baustelle ist; ihr könnt aber auch dort unten auf dem Teerweg am Wendeplatz parken und dann von dort in den Parcour fahren.

Dies ist nun die offizielle Zufahrt zu unserer BMX-Bahn…






…von der Frankenbosteler Strasse kommend!!!
PS: Schöne neue Schilder!!!!


----------



## Twinkie (11. August 2014)

Huhu, hier noch mal ein Plan für die Legastheniker unter uns 





Baustelle
Neue Beschilderung
Neue Zuwegung

Wir waren heute mal wieder nach bestimmt 2 Jahren da und ich muß sagen, RESPEKT - ihr habt euch selbst übertroffen, mit all den tollen Neubauten! Vor allem ist die BMX Bahn nicht mehr wiederzuerkennen!!!  

MTB Strecke: Bei dem linken der 2 parallelel verlaufenden Northshores sind die hinteren Bretter nicht mehr wirklich tragfähig. Ein Brettchen ist uns bei der Überwegung leider zerbrochen. 

Für Bunker 3 (glaube ich???), würde ich mir den seitlichen Chickenway in den Bunker hinein (um die Treppe zu meiden) wieder freigängig wünschen. Falls es mal wieder Arbeitsdienst gibt, würde ich mich da gerne beteiligen.


----------



## Funsports_Z (16. August 2014)

Hey,
wirklich schön mal wieder von dir zu hörn!!!

Ja, BMX is jetzt inzwischen technisch schon ne nationale A- Bahn, und dabei wollten wir doch immer nur n büschen baun und fahrn
Irgentwas habn wir wohl verkehrt gemacht 

Dementsprechend is MTB, wen wunderts  , ma wieder n büschenzu kurz gekommen, aber Timmey is schon richtig fleißich dabei instandzusetzen.

Die Umleitung nehm ich gerne gleich weiter auf, is ne Top- Idee bei den vielen Baustellen bei uns . Und das Coole, bei all der Bauerei, wenn fertich, bekommen wir endlich nen richtig festen Zufahrtweg, der nich bei Regen absäuft.

Aber eine Frage, wo wart ihr eigentlich gleich nochma???   Spaß beiseite, Timmey sacht dir das was?

Meinst du mit den Paralellen die an der Gap  auf der 6? Die Linke is nämlich eigentlich zeimlich viel neuer und bei der alten Rechten mußten wir schon öfter bei.

Treppe an Bunker 3  1 hatte Treppe, 5 und 6 auch, die Chickenways wurden irgentwann, nachdem wir auch noch n büschen nachgeshaped hatten an den Auffahrten nicht mehr gefahrn und dann haben wir sie halt so gelassen.

und auf jden Fall sehr gerne , da werden wir sowieso nochma n Arbeitsdienst machen müssen, obwohl die Strecke wirklich durchs viele fahrn von euch allen super freigehalten wird.

bis demnächst 

Gruß

Jan





Twinkie schrieb:


> Huhu, hier noch mal ein Plan für die Legastheniker unter uns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. August 2014)

Bewor ichs vergesse, passiert ja nochmehr ;-):

Vorankündigung!!!!! Power Flower MTB Fahrtechnikseminar am 27.09.14 in Zeven- Aspe
Ist ja schon eine gute, schöne Tradition bei uns, das wir ein Fahrtechnikseminar mit dem Power Flower Profi- Team veranstalten/ anbieten. Immer sehr lehrreich und viel Spaß das Ganze!!!!!!! Und im Prinzip gestalten sich die "Formalitäten" ja wie gehabt ;-) :


----------



## Twinkie (17. August 2014)

salüüü, 
jaa wie kommt das nur....wahrscheinlich so träumend dahingehämmert, und schon stand die bahn da voll asphaltiert. 

leider meinte ich das linke bretteraranschement in fahrtrichtung (VideoII; Minute 1:02 KLICK). man sieht es aber, wenn man davor steht, was gemeint ist. 

treppe bunker 5 glaube ich....also irgendwo konnte man mal seitlich rauffahren.  ich könnte ne nagelschere, ne harke und einen unkrautbrenner mitbringen.


----------



## Funsports_Z (27. August 2014)

Geht klar  Das mit der Nagelschere will ich sehn 

Aber dieses Wochenende geht's bei uns erstma mit was Anderm wieder los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## celkev2009 (2. September 2014)

Moin,
mal ne blöde Frage, weil auf Eurer Homepage das nicht so eindeutig raus zu lesen ist: Öffnungszeiten für den MTB Parcours sind wann?


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. September 2014)

celkev2009 schrieb:


> Moin,
> mal ne blöde Frage, weil auf Eurer Homepage das nicht so eindeutig raus zu lesen ist: Öffnungszeiten für den MTB Parcours sind wann?








Like it says: 24/7 - jederzeit, gerne, auf eigene Gefahr!  Und demnächst wieder im Nightride


----------



## Arnsen69 (25. September 2014)

Moin,

ich bin in letzter Zeit öfter mal mit nem Kumpel auf der Strecke. Da uns jetzt auch schon ein paar Bretter an den Northshore Elementen gebrochen sind, haben wir uns gefragt, ob wir die kaputten Bretter auf eigene Faust tauschen können?
Nicht das es da noch ärger gibt oder so...


----------



## Timmmey (6. Oktober 2014)

Arnsen69 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin in letzter Zeit öfter mal mit nem Kumpel auf der Strecke. Da uns jetzt auch schon ein paar Bretter an den Northshore Elementen gebrochen sind, haben wir uns gefragt, ob wir die kaputten Bretter auf eigene Faust tauschen können?
> Nicht das es da noch ärger gibt oder so...


Moin,
ich komm im Moment MTB-Technisch kaum noch in Aspe vorbei. Daher erst mal Danke für die Hinweise. 
Die NS machen leider alle nach und nach schlapp und mir fehlt die Zeit zur Reparatur. Wäre super, wenn ihr euch die Zeit nehmen würdet. 
Einfach die Finger von den Bäumen lassen und keinen "Bauabfall" im Wald  liegen lassen. Danke!


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. November 2014)

Ja, Timmey und ich hatten dieses Jahr jobmässig echt viel umme Ohren, aber:

Gestern gabs Parcours- Inspektion Sieht echt insgesamt sehr gut aus für die Jahres- Zeit im MTB- Parcours. Wir müssen aber daraufhinweisen, das die Northshores im Moment saurutschig bzw. einige von unseren Erstlingswerken so langsam baufällig sind.

*Deshalb, bis behoben: Sperrung für alle Northshores!!!!!!*

Als kleine Entschädigung gibs dafür dieses schöne (Sand-) Erstlingswerk von Simon und Arne. Klasse!!! Steht genau richtich an der Stelle!!


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. November 2014)

Und nochmal MTB Parcours Aktuell!!!! Wichtige Ankündigung!!!!!

*Am 13.12.14 findet ab Mittag im Waldstück des MTB-Parcours eine Treibjagd statt!!!!!! *

Wie überhaupt für diese Zeit gilt, ein wenig aufmerksamer und ein wenig auffälliger im Wald gekleidet zu sein - also, holt die "coolen" Neon - Bikeklamotten aus den ninetees wieder raus!!!!


----------



## Timmmey (2. November 2014)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Ja, Timmey und ich hatten dieses Jahr jobmässig echt viel umme Ohren, aber:
> 
> Gestern gabs Parcours- Inspektion Sieht echt insgesamt sehr gut aus für die Jahres- Zeit im MTB- Parcours. Wir müssen aber daraufhinweisen, das die Northshores im Moment saurutschig bzw. einige von unseren Erstlingswerken so langsam baufällig sind.
> 
> ...


Ne. Das war noch mein Werk. War ein Testballon. Der Sand hat sich in den letzten Wochen schön gesetzt und ist jetzt bombenfest. Gibt noch ein paar mehr Stellen, wo man sowas hinbauen könnte.


----------



## gazza-loddi (16. Februar 2015)

ich bin begeistert...ich war in Achim im Bikepark ..ganze nette leute da....
mensch stellt euch vor die haben  so Holzrampen aus Zeven bekommen, weil die da "nicht überhin" kamen....
danke für die zuneigung


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Februar 2015)

Hört sich an als ob das die waren die du nach Zeven gekarrt hast . . . .


----------



## gazza-loddi (17. Februar 2015)

so ist es.....da bin ich mit simon bei meinen eltern schon überhingeballert ...und in achim rotten die im forrest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (17. Februar 2015)

Schade hoch 3 . . .


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. Februar 2015)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Schade hoch 3 . . .



Ja, aber es mußte sein! Wir erinnern uns ;-) : das war der Punkt wo uns die FV verbot, da großartig Material zu lagern! So gabs 2 Optionen: Kaputtmachen und  schnellstmögl. entsorgen (normal bin ich ja mit Kettensäge und Axt immer gerne schnell dabei ;-) - aber das wäre eben schade) oder einer weiteren sinnvollen Verwendung zuführen und so haben wir überschüssiges Material für Achim gespendet.


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. Februar 2015)

Echt schönes Video von unserm Home- Track - schöne Stimmung!!!! - tracks in the leaves - Danke Liz Zy!






PS:Nzwischen ist unsere Anlage dank Timmey wieder "leaves"-frei!!_ _


----------



## PhatBiker (22. Februar 2015)

Warum Lagern?

Benutzen . . . wär 1000mal besser !!


----------



## Timmmey (9. März 2015)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Warum Lagern?
> 
> Benutzen . . . wär 1000mal besser !!


Wie Jan oben geschrieben hat . Die FV lässt uns machen aber Narrenfreiheit haben wir nicht.
Recht große Rampen in den Wald stellen ist nach den Entwicklungen der letzten Zeit leider nicht mehr möglich.
Wir werden, wenn wir mal wieder Zeit finden, auch einen Großteil der North-Shores verschwinden lassen und statt dessen auf Sandbauten setzen ;-)


----------



## Funsports_Z (8. April 2015)

Oster-Sturmschäden und freie Bahn!!!!! Die beiden Sturmtiefs vor Ostern hatten unsre Anlage ganz schön erwischt; kurzerhand hat sich am letzten Sa n kleiner Trupp (Dirk, Kevin, Joost und Fun_Jan) aufgemacht, das zu ändern - Tolle Aktion!!!! und jetzt heißt's wieder freie Bahn!!!!


----------



## Funsports_Z (18. Juli 2015)

Jaa, uns gibt es noch  Bei Timmey und mir stehen/ standen berufl. Veränderungen an, aber das heißt nicht, das wir die Hände ganz in den Schoß legen  und wir sind zurück mit "great news" auch für MTB .
Nachdem wir ein "wenig" Baufläche dazubekommen haben, kurz die ersten Planungen: Es gibt einen 2ten Starthügel für BMX, so 8-9 mtr. hoch , von dem es dann auch zukünftig in den MTB-Parcour und auf 2 Dirt- Lines!!!! sowie rückseitig einen Pump- Track gehen soll. Great News?
Erste Fäll-/Freiräumarbeiten stehen jetzt dann im August an und wir wollen jetzt schonmal, das Ihr euch Gedanken macht, wie die Lines aussehen sollen und ob ihr dran mitarbeiten wollt.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (31. Juli 2015)

Dss kam ma eben ganz spontan ;-) - Wer lust auf Spaß und Action hat, kommt am nä Di rum:

Aktion mit der Redaktion des Torfkuriers am kommenden Dienstag, 17 Uhr bei uns auf der BMX-Bahn…

…und auf dem Mountainbike-Parcours.

Der Torfkurier http://www.torfkurier.de/ sucht Kontakt zu Fun- und Actionsportlern, welche mit GOPRO, Drohnen und anderen ActionCams Erfahrungen haben und sich in dem Sport bewegen.

Es wird vor Ort ein lockeres Fahren und ein Interview mit Ina vom Torfkurier zu dem Thema geben.

Alle sind herzlich eingeladen dabei zu sein!!! Wer hat sollte auch gerne seine Cams mitbringen und über ERfahrungen erzählen.

ALSO: Aufruf an alle Mountainbiker und BMX’er mit Spaß dabei zu sein!!!


----------



## Funsports_Z (31. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (16. August 2015)

Tim und Fun_Jan warn gestern im Trail zur Inspektion - und da habn wir natürlich auch dieses schöne, neue Bauwerk bewundert  - handwerklich super gemacht!   - Schönes Ding!!!! Für nä Sa so ab 11.00 Uhr haben wir jetzt mal ne kleine Trailausräumaktion beschlossen - is ma wieder nötig! Dann wird auch unsre neue Motosense am Start sein. Wer Lust hat kommt rum.


----------



## Funsports_Z (25. August 2015)

Klasse Aktion, hat sich gelohnt! - Timmey und Fun_Jan haben im Bunker- Trail am letzten Sa paralel zur BMX- Aktion wieder amtlich klar Schiff gemacht! Schilder wurden wieder aufgestellt und wieder aufgehängt, Hindernisse wieder instandgesetzt, soweit es die Zeit zuließ, Müll wurde gesammelt im Wald (war echt wenig und dafür sind wir echt dankbar!) und alles Grünzeugs, was nicht in den Trail gehört, beseitigt. Die schönen Farn-Landschaften im BC-Style haben wir absichtlich stehen gelassen, weil wir es schön fanden - da fahrt ihr jetzt durch ;-) - Viel Spaß dabei!!!!!!! __


----------



## Funsports_Z (10. November 2015)

*MTB- Parcours Aktuell!!!! Achtung!!!*
Am kommenden Sa, 14.11. findet in unserem schönen Wäldchen wieder eine Treibjagd statt! Den Bereich an dem Tag bitte weiträumig umfahren bzw. meiden!


----------



## Funsports_Z (25. November 2015)

*MTB- Parcours Aktuell!!!! Achtung!!!
Der Jagdtermin wurde verlegt auf den 12. Dezember 2015!!!!!! *


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. Januar 2016)

Winterimpressionen von Sascha


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. Januar 2016)

Heute wurden wir mit eingebunden: Stadt Zeven bewirbt sich um Cyclocross-Weltcuprennen…

Neben Verantwortlichen der Stadt Zeven waren auch ein Vizepräsident und der Querfeldeinverantwortliche des Bund Deutscher Radfahrer, im Hotel Paulsen anwesend! Sogar UCI-Verantwortliche aus Belgien und der Schweiz waren mit dabei. Auch unsere Ansprechpartner von HanseGrand, dem von uns genutzten BMX-Bahnbelag! Von dem Fahrradverein aus Zeven war ebenfalls ein Vertreter vor Ort. Die Stadt Zeven stellte sich als Veranstaltungsort vor. Hinsichtlich der vorhandenen Infrastruktur und der Möglichkeit auf dem Veranstaltungsgelände und dem parallel liegendem Ahewald das Weltcuprennen durchführen zu können, wurde die Idee und das vorgelegte Konzept immer greifbarer. Ein Radsportevent mit internationalem Starterfeld in Zeven wäre natürlich auch für unsere Vereinsarbeit im Funsports Zeven e.V. ein Sprungbrett sich mit präsentieren zu können. Ausserdem wäre unsere Stadt am Walde dann noch mehr eine Hochburg in Sachen Radsport. Hochinteressant und ich denke auch unsere Mittel zur weiteren Entwicklung würden sich leichter “organisieren” lassen!
„wink“-Emoticon

Die UCI präsentierte dann noch einmal anhand von Filmmaterial, die Radsportdisziplin. Super! Anschließend ging es dann noch zum Veranstaltungsgelände zwecks Sichtung des möglichen Veranstaltungsortes. Begeisterung war bei den Delegierten zu spüren und das ganze Unterfangen machte sehr viel Spaß. Nun drücken wir die Daumen, dass die Stadt Zeven zum Ende des Januars den Zuschlag für die Veranstaltung am 26. November 2016 bekommt. Wäre eine tolle Sache und wie gesagt auch uns würde es in allen Belangen gut tun. Schließlich wurden den Organisatoren auch unser BMX-Bahn-Projekt und der Mountainbikeparcours bereits vor geraumer Zeit präsentiert und hat auch dazu beigetragen, dass die Initiatoren das Vertrauen in unsere Stadt am Walde gefunden hat und das heutige Treffen statt fand. Daumen drücken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (14. Januar 2016)

Ich drücke beide Daumen! Das wäre natürlich eine sehr feine Sache!


----------



## Hobb (14. Januar 2016)

Damit rechnet man ja gar nicht. Chapeau Zeven!


----------



## Hobb (30. Januar 2016)

Cyclocross Worldcup in Zeven, unglaublich!


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. Februar 2016)

Ja, ich kanns auch kaum glauben - Wahnsinn!!!!! Und, das wußtte ich vorher auch nich, das ist seit 13 Jahren wieder der erste Worldcup in D - Wow

http://06.live-radsport.ch/details_...licht_–_Weltcup_in_Zeven_(GER)_mit_dabei.html


----------



## Funsports_Z (6. April 2016)

Am kommenden WE geht bei uns die Saison wieder los mit BMX :


----------



## faz99 (6. April 2016)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Nachdem wir ein "wenig" Baufläche dazubekommen haben, kurz die ersten Planungen: Es gibt einen 2ten Starthügel für BMX, so 8-9 mtr. hoch , von dem es dann auch zukünftig in den MTB-Parcour und auf 2 Dirt- Lines!!!! sowie rückseitig einen Pump- Track gehen soll. Great News?



hat sich hier schon was getan?


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. April 2016)

Ein wenig  Die Fläche für die Dirt Lines is schonma gerodet und das Areal für den Pumptrack wurde auch schon eingeebnet.
Pumptrack is als nächstes dran. Aber erstma haben wir uns n Vereinsheim und die lange fälligen Sanitäranlagen gebaut.


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute

Wir haben, wie manche schon wissen, einen Verein gegründet . . . mehr hier -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frc-pellens-e-v-der-erste-bmx-dirt-mtb-verein-in-bremen.801296/

Schaut bitte mal rein.

Gruss


----------



## Funsports_Z (7. Mai 2016)

Klasse! Und wenn ihr lust habt, kommt ihr dann als Verein ma rum.


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. Juli 2016)

Es gibt mal wieder was Neues   Diesmal nicht Jugend forscht- sondern Jugend baut! ;-) Tolle aktion , ein Pumptrack entsteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (3. Juli 2016)

Sieht doch schon gut aus!!!!!!!......... Wenn die Dirt-Lines dann auch noch so werden - wir sind uns bloß noch nich ganz einig über die Höhe und die Größe der Hindernisse ;-) ;-) :-D


----------



## Hobb (3. Juli 2016)

moin Jan!

Gibt es den MTB-track noch!

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Timmmey (6. Juli 2016)

Ja gibt´s noch.
Ich hab mich allerdings aus Zeven verabschiedet und pflege bzw. baue dort seit über einem Jahr nichts mehr. 
Wie es dort im Moment aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Hatte zuletzt angefangen die "Holzbauten" zurückzubauen, da die immer den größten Pflegeaufwand mit sich gebracht haben.


----------



## one7one (7. Juli 2016)

Hey Ralf, die Mtb Strecke gibt es noch. Ich war vor ca. einem Monat dort. Leider ist die strecke ziemlich zugewachsen, aber ich denke das ist zu dieser Jahreszeit auch schwer alles instandzuhalten. 

@Funsports_Z   wird es diese Jahr eine Bunkerchallenge geben?

Gruss Sascha


----------



## flopp i (7. Juli 2016)

Die Frage geistert mir auch schon durch den wirren Schädel - hätte durchaus Interesse mal teilzunehmen


----------



## one7one (7. Juli 2016)

Ich wollte auch schon ein paar mal mitmachen aber leider hat es terminlich nie gepasst. Habe die letzten Jahre aber nichts gefunden von der challenge


----------



## flopp i (7. Juli 2016)

Hab mich die letzten (mindestens) 3 Jahre auch leider nicht damit befassen können. 

Also:
Es gibt jedenfalls Interessenten


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. Juli 2016)

Echt Schön zu höeren!!!!! Ich habe ja immer gesagt, bei genug Interesse........ Und wir haben uns das ja immer als Spaßveranstaltung nach Lust und Laune vorbehalten
Und Ja, es gibt sie noch, natürlich, was sonst????  Ein büschen zugewachsen, nachdem unser verdienter Timmey jetzt Surfbrett gegen bike tauscht  und unser dienender Baumschubser Dirki uns demnächst auch verläßt, hab ich nur noch den hochmotivierten Nachwuchs , mit dem ich da demnächst mal reinmarschier
Also, es geht weiter, vielleicht n büschen weniger als in den Vorjahren, aber das hängt ja auch davon ab, wieviele Mitmachen


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. Juli 2016)

*Das ist Motivation….*

Egal bei welchem Wetter! Die Jungs bauen am Pumptrack! Dirk hat heute nochmal Material reingefahren und Chrischi hat auch noch Hand mit angelegt! Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (17. Juli 2016)

*MTB- Bunkertrail frei!!!!!….*
Edit // Juli 16th, 2016 // Keine Kommentare » // Allgemein

Noch vorm Training haben sich Fynn, Ray, Joost und Fun_Jan hochmotiviert in den Trail aufgemacht, um nach dem rechten zu sehen, aufzuräumen  auszubessern, also für Euch klar Schiff zu machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ; und es sieht jetzt insgesamt sehr gut aus! Der trail is frei!, die baufälligen, alten North-shores wurden größtenteils abgebaut, nur bei dem zuletzt angeschlossenen Bunker müssen wir nochma bei, der wird aber auch von Euch zu selten gefahrn ;-), Motosense ging nich :-(, kennen wir ;-); vielleicht spendet ma Einer ne Neue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


, aber da gehen wir demnächst bei! Also, Eurem Spaß im Bunkertrail steht nix im Weg!! Und nochma großes Danke an Fynn, Ray und Joost!


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. Juli 2016)

Pump- Track, da geht was!!!!!!


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. Juli 2016)

*So, heute wurde das Projekt Pumptrack abgeschlossen!*
Edit // Juli 18th, 2016 // Keine Kommentare » // Allgemein


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. Juli 2016)

*Info!!!!!! Pumptrackeinweihung!!!!!*
Edit // Juli 24th, 2016 // Keine Kommentare » // Allgemein

Info: Am 7. August werden wir von 14-18 Uhr eine Pumptrackeinweihung an unserer BMX-Bahn feiern! Alle Gäste sind Herzlich Willkommen! Auch ein BMX-Schnuppertraining für Interessierte wird angeboten! Leihräder und Schutzkleidung stehen begrenzt, gegen eine kleine Spende, zur Verfügung!


----------



## Funsports_Z (7. August 2016)

*Heute!!!!!!*
// August 7th, 2016 // Keine Kommentare » // Allgemein


----------



## Funsports_Z (13. August 2016)

*MTB- Parcour aktuell!!!!*
Edit // August 11th, 2016 // Keine Kommentare » // Allgemein

Unser Mountainbike-Parcours hat eine neue Zufahrt! Rechts vorbei am Vereinsheim und dann links hinter dem Fun- & Pumptrack! Die alte Zufahrt ist gesperrt!!! Zur Info!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (29. August 2016)

Nachdem ja schon danach gefragt wurde ;-) und nachdem wir ja jetz auch den Rahmen sprich Sanitär usw. für n race haben; wird es dieses Jahr wieder ne BUNKER CHALLENGE geben! :-D Ende Okt./ Nov. schonma vormerken, wir wollen es ja auch nicht zu leicht haben ;-) :-D


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. November 2016)

*MTB- Parcour Aktuell!!!!!! Achtung!!! Wichtige Vorabinfo: Treibjagd in unsrem Wald am 10.12.!!!!!*
Edit // November 19th, 2016 // Keine Kommentare » // Allgemein

Wir erhielten  folgende Vorabinfo, an die Ihr euch bitte haltet! :

“…unsere jährliche Treibjagd in Zeven-Aspe findet dieses Jahr am *Samstag den 10. Dezember 2016* statt.

Ich möchte euch bitten die Aktivitäten am Mountain-Bike-Parcour in der Zeit von 10:00 Uhr bis ca. 15:00 Uhr

an den o.g. Datum möglichst auszusetzen….”.

Darüberhinaus gilt wie immer in dieser Jahreszeit auf dem Bike:”Sehen und gesehen werden” 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS ;-) : Jetzt sehen wir ersteinmal  dem Cyclocross Worldcup am 26.11. in Zeven entgegen; wir haben letztens bei uns im Parcour auch klar Schiff gemacht und habn wieder clear Track!!! und was sonst noch so passiert, ist berichte ich demnächst.


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. Dezember 2016)

*Frohe Weihnachten!*






Wie immer, lasst euch gut mit neuen Teilen beschenken und dann sehn wir uns im Neuen Jahr wieder


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. Januar 2017)

Der Trail is gut ins neue Jahr gekommen - ich hoffe ihr auch 

Kleine Trail- Inspektion heute - n pa Äste weggeräumt - das wars nach dem Wintersturm - voll fahrbar und sieht gut aus


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. Januar 2017)

Vorankündigung!!!!!

Sonja kommt mal wieder nach Zeven und wir wollen in diesem Jahr mal wieder Fahrtechnik anbieten:

MUT TUT GUT! Kurs Zeven bei Bremen

Gemeinsam mit Elke von Bewegung beginnt im Kopf veranstalte ich im Mai den ersten Mut tut gut! Kurs in Norddeutschland. Auf der Mountainbikestrecke des Funsports Zeven e.V. üben wir in Theorie und Praxis mentale Techniken und feilen an eurer Fahrtechnik. Dabei stehen der Spaß und die Sicherheit beim Mountainbiken immer im Vordergrund. Um detaillierte Infos zu diesem Kurs zu bekommen, schreib mir bitte eine Email an [email protected] .

** bis *** Mutsternchen - Max. 4 Teilnehmerinnen pro Coach






https://www.facebook.com/events/185...eed_story_type":"17","action_history":"null"}


PS: Die Bunker Challenge hab ich nicht vergessen ;-)  Mit Dirtline- bau und Cyclocross WC war das Programm dann doch ziemlich erschöpfend umfangreich im alten Jahr ;-)


----------



## Funsports_Z (5. Februar 2017)

*Es geht weiter im MTB- Parcour!!!!!!*
Edit // Februar 5th, 2017 // Keine Kommentare » // Allgemein

In den letzten 2 Wo haben Heiko, Fynn, und Ray echt tolle Arbeit geleistet!!!!! Die Shore is doch schonma ne Hausnummer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























Und bei den Dirts ntürlcih auch!!!!!!


----------



## MTB_Pathfinder (7. Februar 2017)

Das ist Bombe !  

Wann meint Ihr fertig zu sein?
Was habt Ihr noch in Planung?

Gruß aus Nartum


----------



## Funsports_Z (12. Februar 2017)

MTB_Pathfinder schrieb:


> Das ist Bombe !
> 
> Wann meint Ihr fertig zu sein?
> Was habt Ihr noch in Planung?
> ...



Also, ma die Grobplanung ;-):

BMX- Bahnumbau bis Ende März/April
Dirts bis zum Sommer

und im Parcour, lass dich überraschen, geht das jetz laufend weiter:


----------



## Funsports_Z (12. Februar 2017)

*Im MTB- Parcour gings auch weiter…*
Edit // Februar 13th, 2017 // Keine Kommentare » // Allgemein

Die erste Shore und der erste Wallride stehen – Hammer!!!! – Tolle Arbeit!! Jetz fehlen nur noch die Anfahrten


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. März 2017)

Weiter gings mit den Shores am Sa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Heiko, Fynn, Jan und Fun_Jan haben richtig reingehaun und das Ergebnis kann sich sehn lassen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 – Anfahrten, Abfahrten und Anlieger geformt – wichtiger noch, die alte Shore am Bunker 6 neugebaut und Fynn und Jan haben sich an dem Bunker nen Wolf gebuddelt, um da ne noch steilere Abfahrt hinzukrigen- Sauber!!! – damit wir richtich Speed für die neue Shore-Line haben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dann noch btw. – es gibt jetzt ne “chicken-line” in den Matschlöchern, damit ‘s schneller rauf geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (8. Mai 2017)

*MUT TUT GUT! MTB- Fahrtechnik- Seminar in Zeven- Aspe*


Wollten nochmal daran erinnern; is echt ne gute Sache!!! Macht Laune mit Sonja und kommt viel Wissenwertes bei rum! Traut euch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









MUT TUT GUT! Kurs Zeven bei Bremen
20. Mai – 21. Mai · MTB Zeven-Aspe Mountainbike · Zeven, Niedersachsen


----------



## Funsports_Z (8. Mai 2017)

Und um die Frage abschließend zu beantworten: 






Jaa, es geht jetz!!!!!  natürlich on own risk ;-)


----------



## cuberacer34 (11. Mai 2017)

krass das ist in zeven?? cool ich schau mal vorbei. wie ist dort der Level vom Fahren her? Mittel oder schwer?


----------



## Funsports_Z (13. Mai 2017)

Ja, das is Zeven ich poste gleich nochma n paar neue Bilder (Special thanks to Henry). zu deiner Frage: es ist für jeden/ jedes Fahrtechnikniveu inzwischen was dabei, und geht wohl auch mit jedem Geländebike; vom Crosser  bis zum Downhiller war schon alles da;-), aber am spaßigsten sind wohl AM und Enduro. Rundum gehen ca. 3,5 km teilweise richtig enger Singletrail, mit reichlich Wurzelgemüse, der für Anfänger immer fahrbar is und in der direkten Line stehen keine Hindernisse. Vorne gehts los mit ner Anfänger Shore, dann folgen irgentwann Hindernisse wie auf dem Bild, die in Winterberg wohl die Einstufung rot hätten, auf jeden Fall was für Fortgeschrittene und Protektorengerümpel doch sehr empfohlen!;-) Probiers einfach ma aus.


----------



## cuberacer34 (16. Mai 2017)

ist nen vollhelm Pflicht für den Parcour?


----------



## Funsports_Z (16. Mai 2017)

Nein, es herrscht nur allgem. Helmplicht; Fullface und Schutzausrüstung sind für diese Sachen empfohlen 
Zur not, wenn jemand von uns da ist, köntest du dir vom BMX(Leihequipment) einen leihen.


----------



## Funsports_Z (16. Mai 2017)

Und noch eins weils so schön war


----------



## Funsports_Z (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo Zusammen, 
wir müssen das MUT TUT GUT Fahrtechnik Seminar leider (und das meinen wir auch so, ist nämlich wirklich ne gute Sache) absagen, weil sich nicht genug gemeldet hatten oder Zeit hatten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:-( Aber wir haben grad beschlossen, das wir nochmal einen neuen Anlauf nehmen werden.


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. Mai 2017)

*Jetzt fahrbar… *

Da war doch die Frage nach den Dirts ;-)

…bis auf die Kurve, welche noch fester werden muss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chain-Rider (23. Mai 2017)

Ich finde es wahnsinnig was ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt. Ganz großes Lob!  
Bin vor 2 Jahren das letzte mal in Zeven gewesen da fand ich es auch schon gut, etwas spartanisch aber gut 
Ist das gesamte Gelände immer noch frei befahrbar oder gibt es jetzt Öffnungszeiten bzw. muß man Mitglied sein ?


----------



## Funsports_Z (25. Mai 2017)

Danke  - Also, der MTB- Parcour ist (nachwievor) für jeden und jede 24/7 auf eigene Gefahr fahrbar und wohl die einzige offzielle ausdrücklich ausgewiesene MTB-Strecke im hohen Norden. Einzige Voraussetzungen: Geländetaugliches Biike, Helm und ihr haltet euch an unsere Trail- Regeln, die am Eingang auf dem Schild stehen. ;-)
Die Dirts sind dann fahrbar, wenn wir da sind, mestens am Wochenende oder mal zu BMX- Traingszeiten in der Woche und absolut on own risk und BMX ist nur/geht nur für Vereinsmitglieder (is son Versicherungsding). Ok?


----------



## Chain-Rider (25. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Info. Dann werde ich dieses Wochenende mal rumschauen.
Bin schon gespannt


----------



## Funsports_Z (8. Juni 2017)

Pfingsten gings auch im Wald weiter - wir haben ein Anliegen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;-)


----------



## EgonDwsw (13. Juni 2017)

Moin, sieht von den Bildern her ja schonmal sehr geil aus! Könntet ihr nochmal die Adresse posten? Bzw Tipps zur Anfahrt und Co geben?


----------



## EausB (14. Juni 2017)

Im Wald (süd-?)östlich von Zeven. Nicht an der B71, sodern weiter östlich, Richtung Frankenbostel(?)
Im Industriegebiet Aspe geht von der Industriestraße inner Kurve zwischen zwei Gewerbeflächen ein Waldweg rein, ist da auch ausgeschildert. Von da sind's nur noch ca. 100 m: 
Da bist Du richtig! Neben der BMX-Strecke ist der Start zum MTB-Parcours. 
Vor ein paar Jahren war ich mit meinem seinerzeit noch kleinen Sohn mal dort geMTBiked, bei Affenhitze. Schön da! Und jetzt nach den großartigen Bemühungen an der Strecke sicher noch schöner.
Von dort ist auch das Eiscaf´e in Zeven bequem mit Rad zu erreichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (15. Juni 2017)

Passt Tschon, und ja, schön is es wirklich in unserm kleinen Bretterparadies 

Und ich zitier mich mal wieder selber ;-):



Funsports_Z schrieb:


> offizielle Anschrift ist: Industriestrasse, Zeven- Aspe. Im Industriegebiet etwa ausserhalb von Zeven gelegen.
> 
> Aus HB A1 bis Bokel (aus HH bis Sittensen), dann Richtung Zeven, vor Zeven der Beschilderung Richtung Industriegebiet Zeven- Aspe folgen, die Industriestraße liegt ziemlich zentral und geht aus beiden Richtungen jeweils von einer größeren Kreuzung ab.



Und wer auf eigener Kette, zB aus HB, so wie Hobb, anreisen will ;-); Zeven liegt meines Wissens nach am Radfernwanderweg HH - HB ;-)


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. Juni 2017)

PS: Inzwischen mit dem Monster- Starthügel (is wohl der höchste Berg in und um Zeven :-D)sieht man die BMX- Bahn/ unser Gelände von der Strasse aus ;-)


----------



## Hobb (19. Juni 2017)

moin Jan,
ja das war eine lustige Zeit. Immer schön rumbutschern mit dem Rad.


----------



## Funsports_Z (25. Juni 2017)

Save the Date!!!! Und wir planen noch ne kleine Überraschung! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








AUG19 Anniversaryday BMX BUNCH ZEVEN 19.August
19. August - 20. August · Bmx-Bahn Zeven-Aspe · Zeven, Niedersachsen


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. Juli 2017)

N kleines Video von Sascha aus userm schönen Wäldchen  Jepp, macht Spaß!


----------



## Funsports_Z (18. Juli 2017)

Erstmal gibs noch n pa neue Bilder ;-) 

Am vergangenen Samstag ist das nächste "Großprojekt" gestartet. Mit gewaltigem Einsatz, trotz zwischenzeitlichem Regen und den verfluchten Mücken, steht bereits die erste Hälfte!VORSICHT!! Noch nicht befahrbar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Und das tendiert zu rot bis schwarz ;-)














Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. Juli 2017)

Weiter gehts:

Kennste Instagram? Wir jetzt schon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 wir würden uns über ein follow sehr freuen!

Darf natürlich auch gerne geteilt werden


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. Juli 2017)

Und das Beste kommt zum Schluss ;-):

Die versprochene Überraschung: Sie ist wieder da! Am 19ten August, an unserem Aniversary Day, ab 12 Uhr feiern wir auch 10 Jahre MTB Parcour (die Planungen zur Wiedereröffnung begannen auch in dem Jahr!) und das wollen wir doch feierlich mit einer "BUNKER CHALLENGE" begehen.

Alles wie gehabt, die kluge Wahl der Waffen bzw. des Arbeitsgerätes liegt wie immer bei euch und auch wie immer, liegt die Streckenführung bei uns. ;-) Also, Zeit für Rock n Roll und anschließend die Aniversary Party 

Zu was Ernsterem (muss sein):

Die Ausschreibung:

Gesucht wird wieder die und der Schnellste des Jahres über die 20 Bunker der ehemaligen Militäranlagen im Wald.

Die Bunker Challenge ist klassiziert als Trainingsrennen/ Werbeveranstaltung für den Sport und wird als Einzelzeitfahren durchgeführt.

Um am Rennen teilzunehmen, muss man kein Vereinsmitglied sein, jeder der Lust hat mit zufahren, ist herzlich vom Verein eingeladen, am Geschehen teilzunehmen. Ob als Zuschauer oder als Fahrer. Es wird in verschiedenen Altersklassen gestartet. Ein geländetaugliches Rad ist allerdings Voraussetzung, ebenso Schutzausrüstung.
Der MTB- Parcour über die ehemaligen Bunkeranlagen ist ca 3 Kilometer lang und mit dem ein oder anderen natürlichen Hindernis eine sportliche Herausforderung. Es wird vor dem Rennen eine Einweisung in die Bahn geben, ebenfalls kann man sich vorab auch unter www.Funsport-zeven.de oder bei den Verantwortlichen des Vereins informieren. Es wird kein Startgeld erhoben, aber um kleine Spende in Höhe von 5€ seitens des Vereins, zur Unterstützung der Vereins- Arbeit gebeten.

Funsports Zeven e.V. freut sich mit den Teilnehmern auf spannende Rennen bei hoffentlich bestem Wetter.

Mit sportlichem Gruß

Jan Nicklaus
MTB- Verantwortlicher

Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/MTB-Zeven-Aspe-Mountainbike-im-FSZ-eV/622402274473067





AUG19
Interessiert
Bunker Challenge 10th Aniversary
Sa 12:00 · MTB Zeven-Aspe Mountainbike · Zeven, Niedersachsen
Dir gefällt „MTB Zeven-Aspe Mountainbike“


----------



## Funsports_Z (8. August 2017)

Weiter gings am letzten WE - das "Shore- Monster" nimmt Gestalt an - sauber Männner! - Nette Aussicht, fast schon fertig aber noch nicht freigegeben! - Mehr dazu demnächst in diesem Programm


----------



## Funsports_Z (8. August 2017)

Nabend Leute!

Am Samstag, den 12.8.2017 werden wir gegen 11 Uhr einen Livestream starten. Der Grund dafür ist ein ganz simpler: Da die Woche drauf (19.8.2017) nicht nur der Anniversaryday vom BMX Bunch stattfindet, sondern auch unsere Bunker challenge, dachten wir es wäre gut, mal einen kleinen Rundgang für die jenigen zu machen, für die der Weg zu weit ist, oder die keine Zeit haben. Und nicht nur das. Die Bunkerbrothers stehen bei der Gelegenheit auch für eure fragen jeglicher Art bereit.

Also seid dabei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
Wann: 12.8.2017
Uhrzeit: ca. 11:00 Uhr

Wir freuen uns auf euch! 
Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trisz (9. August 2017)

Wird der Link hier gepostet oder seid ihr bei FB?


----------



## MTB_Pathfinder (10. August 2017)

Euer "Shore-Monster" ist beeindruckend.

Habt Ihr auch noch ein paar "normale" Elemente  wie z.b. Tables oder Drops in Planung???

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Funsports_Z (11. August 2017)

Trisz schrieb:


> Wird der Link hier gepostet oder seid ihr bei FB?



FB  und hier:

https://www.facebook.com/MTB-Zeven-Aspe-Mountainbike-622402274473067/


----------



## Funsports_Z (11. August 2017)

MTB_Pathfinder schrieb:


> Euer "Shore-Monster" ist beeindruckend.
> 
> Habt Ihr auch noch ein paar "normale" Elemente  wie z.b. Tables oder Drops in Planung???
> 
> ...



Ja, da ist noch was in der Pipeline oder sollte ich sagen Table- Line ;-)


----------



## Funsports_Z (18. August 2017)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Ja, da ist noch was in der Pipeline oder sollte ich sagen Table- Line ;-)



Wie gesagt, schon lange in der Planung; und letztes WE wurde der 1te Step für ne neue Line endlich umgesetzt ;-) :-D:

Morgen kann kommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Challenge time - wir freun uns drauf und haben wieder einen neuen MTB- Parcour Starthügel seit letztem WE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 - lasst euch überraschen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;-)


----------



## Trisz (19. August 2017)

Hatte vor zu kommen, aber irgendwie hat das Wetter mich nicht dazu bewogen, weil ich auch eine Stunde Anreise habe. Vielleicht bin ich nächste Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch mal dort. Vielleicht trifft man auf jemanden


----------



## flopp i (19. August 2017)

Zeven rockt !!! 
Da hat euer Verein ja mal wieder ordentlich n Fass aufgemacht. 
Meine Hochachtung für eure Arbeit, Engagement und alles drumherum 
Freut mich immer wieder zu sehen was da bei euch so abgeht und wie das wächst und gedeiht. 
Hoffe das Wetter hat euch dann abends nicht all zu schlimm erwischt. 
Da kam ja auf einmal heftig was runter als ich im Auto gesessen hab, bis ROW hätte ich jedenfalls auch mit dem Boot fahren können und hundert auf der Landstraße war auch nicht drin.
Ich konnte kaum was sehen, weil die Scheibenwischer nicht hinterher kamen 

Danke und Gruß auch nochmal an Jan und Jan, aber auch an Dirk und die Mitfahrer der Bunker-Challenge !!!
Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch 

Bis bald mal wieder


----------



## Trisz (22. August 2017)

Moin, ich bin morgen Vormittag mit dem Bike vor Ort. Gibt es noch aktuelle Baustellen die als solche gekennzeichnet sind?


----------



## flopp i (22. August 2017)

Denke das riesige 'Velodukt', das war Samstag noch nicht komplett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (26. August 2017)

flopp i schrieb:


> Denke das riesige 'Velodukt', das war Samstag noch nicht komplett



Ja, für unser antikes Velodukt :-D müssen wir uns noch ein passendes Ende einfallen lassen, das auf dem Bild war nur provosorisch für nen kleinern Fahrtest und irgentwie langweilich ;-) - Drop oder nicht Drop das ist die Frage ;-)


----------



## Funsports_Z (26. August 2017)

flopp i schrieb:


> Zeven rockt !!!
> Da hat euer Verein ja mal wieder ordentlich n Fass aufgemacht.
> Meine Hochachtung für eure Arbeit, Engagement und alles drumherum
> Freut mich immer wieder zu sehen was da bei euch so abgeht und wie das wächst und gedeiht.
> ...



Dank Dir!!! Echt schön dasde ma wieder herfunden hattest! 

War mal wieder ne lustige, absolut würdige (knöcheltiefer Matsch im Sommer :-D ) Challenge, und war uns ne Ehre und ein Vergnügen Euch da durchzuschicken! 

Hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch!

Erste Bilder gibs hier und das Album wird sich noch auffüllen:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1554876107892341.1073741842.622402274473067&type=3

*MTB Zeven-Aspe Mountainbike hat 3 neue Fotos zu dem Album „Bunker Challenge 2017“ hinzugefügt.*

Streckenposten Nr.1 war auch wieder sehr gut drauf und BÄRTIG!


----------



## Funsports_Z (26. August 2017)

Und n neues Video gibs auch noch: (Danke Sebastian!)


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. August 2017)

Der neue Starthügel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:-D - Noch n büschen am Sa den Pacour nach der Challenge aufgeräumt - N pa Schilder auf/umgehängt, damit ihr euch nich verfahrt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;-) - Läuft!


----------



## Funsports_Z (6. September 2017)

Am letzten sa nochma kurz die letzten 2 rangeheftet - hat was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:-D


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. September 2017)

Zwischenzeitlich hatten wit nen kleinen Sturmschaden, den wir inzwischen wieder für Euch beseitigt haben. Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (10. Oktober 2017)

Kleine Bestandsaufnahme am Sa nach dem Orkan - hätt schlimmer ausfallen könnnen - der Wallride hat nen Volltreffer kassiert und steht noch - sauber! - n pa kleinere gingen mit der Axt, beim Rest müssen wir mit Kettensägen ran - n pa Tage wirds dauern - aber, der Parcour ist noch fahrbar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 - Um-leit-ung ab Bunker 15 über Forstautobahnen zurück nach vorne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;-).













+4


----------



## EgonDwsw (7. November 2017)

Heftig, was der Orkan da angerichtet hat ... Wie siehts denn aktuell aus?


----------



## benclimb (20. November 2017)

Moin,
ich wollte mir Zeven mit dem Jr. am Wochenende mal ansehen. Wie ist die Lage dort nach Sturm und regen der letzten Tage?
Habe leider keinen FB account


----------



## flopp i (20. November 2017)

Moin 
Sicherlich recht schön schlammig, so wie ich das kenne 
Bin aber auch schon länger nicht dort gewesen, drum kann ich zu der aktuellen Lage nix weiter sagen. 

Aber wenn ihr schon dort seid, könnt ihr euch ja gleich auch das (UCI) Cyclocross-Spektakel geben


----------



## benclimb (20. November 2017)

Danke Floppi, erstmal gelesen, was das ist. Die fahren zum Glück auf dem Rasen (wenn es noch welchen gibt) und nicht auf den MTB-Trails, richtig? Ja, wenn es so weiterregnet, ist bald überall Sumpf...
Ist in Zeven eher ein Enduro zu gebrauchen oder reicht das AM?


----------



## flopp i (20. November 2017)

AM reicht. 
Aber breite Reifen ab 2.35 und angepasster Luftdruck sind von Vorteil. 
Relativ ebene Streke mit kurzen aber bösen Anstiegen und gleich drauf geht's wieder runter und um dir Kurve ...
Bringt schon Bock und die Beine und Bronchien zum brennen 

Ich schau mir nur Sa etwas von der Veranstaltung an, bin dann da eh gerade in der Gehend. Zum Biker komm ich leider nicht das We


----------



## flopp i (20. November 2017)

...hab die Wurzeln vergessen zu erwähnen


----------



## benclimb (25. November 2017)

Ist ja eine nette Trainingsstrecke, momentan bisschen schlammig, das ist wahr. Leider liegen noch 2 Bäume parallel quer. Wenn man sie NICHT wegmacht, könnte man mit 3 Brettern eine schöne Überfahrt basteln.
Die Northshores haben tw. noch kein Chickenwire, aber schon toll, was die jungs da gebaut haben. Schade, dass man das bei uns nicht DARF.
Meinem Sohn hat die BMX-Strecke auch gut gefallen. Mir hat's da dann leider den Freilauf zerschossen :-(
Auf der Veranstaltung waren wir nicht mehr, ich steh' nicht so auf Cross


----------



## Funsports_Z (12. Januar 2018)

Sorry, das ich mich jetz erst meld, musste meinen Rechner neumachen - und ja, Kettensäge macht mehr Spaß Aber Floppi hat mich ja gut vertreten

Wurzeln war n gutes Stichwort - die werden immer mehr, und das is auch gut so - in den 10J+, die ich das jetz mach, hat sich der Trail, auch ohne unser zutun, richtig gut weiterentwickelt; wo vorher ma eben war, sind jetz dank Witterung und euerm Fahrn , ganze Wurzel- und Steinfelder am bunker freigelegt.  Also auf die Frage Fully - inzwischen JA, angenehmer is!

Bäume ist das nä - die Idee mit ner Shore drüber hatten wir auch kurz, aber geht leider nicht; wir haben kein Recht an dem Fallobst, und wenn die Förster das haben wolln, is die Shore weg.

So, Bäume sind jetz bis auf einen und bis zum nä Sturm weg und der eine fällt diesen Sa:

1te Aufräumaktion im Neuen Jahr - Ray, Lucas und Fun_Jan sind am Sa rein - n büschen Laub machen und 6 Bäume nach dem Sturm beseitigen - einer hängt noch fest inner Krone - hinter der 15 - Durchfahrt auf eigene Gefahr! - da müssen wir noch bei. Ansonsten hat Spass gemacht mit Euch! - gut was geschafft! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















+2
https://www.facebook.com/MTB-Zeven-Aspe-Mountainbike-622402274473067/?ref=profile_intro_card#


----------



## Funsports_Z (16. Januar 2018)

Kaum hat unser Profi- Baumschubser Dirk den letzten gefallenen Baumkollegen am letzten Sa fachgerecht zerlegt, TOP!!!, was schon ein wenig kniffelich war, da gibs schon die nä Meldung nach den Böen von gestern abend: ACHTUNG!!! - im Bunker 2 hängt wieder einer - weiter hinten noch Einer - wir sehen zu , das wir die Gefahrenstellen am kommenden Sa beseitigen - Wenn ihr den Trail jetzt fahren wollt, DANN SEID BITTE BESONDERS VORSICHTIG UND AUFMERKSAM!!!!! - das is auf eingene Gefahr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (17. Januar 2018)

Weiter gehts - something completely different ;-):

Vorankündigung! BUNKER JAM auf unseren Trails! Bitte teilen!


----------



## Funsports_Z (23. Januar 2018)

Nach Frederieke is es wohl fast unnötig zu erwähnen, der offizielle Warnhinweis der Forstverwaltungen lautet "Geht in den nä Tagen nich in den Wald!", das ihr da vor- und umsichtig sein müsst!!! und wir wohl nochmehr zu tun haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;-). Und das werden wir in Ruhe abarbeiten.


----------



## Funsports_Z (31. Januar 2018)

Mit nem blauen Auge davon gekommen - sagt wohl die Bestandsaufnahme vom letzten Sa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;-) - 2 hängen fest in der Krone, einer über dem Weg zur 14 und einer direkt über Bunker 16 - also irgentwie nix Neues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;-) der Rest ist ab vom Trail umgefallen - und, da das ja mit dem Wind scheinbar immer noch nich aufhört, gilt immernoch erhöhte Vorsicht!!! Und da mit man endlich ma was andres als Sturmschäden berichtet, die Kollegen haben zwischendurch den Anlieger nach dem Starthügel gebaut. Sehr schön, an der Stelle gilt jetz Volle Pulle!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;-) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:-D


----------



## Funsports_Z (11. April 2018)

So, der Trail is wieder frei, das Wetter n Traum, was uns jetz vielleicht noch ein büschen Sorgen machen könnte, sind die Harvester- Spuren im Wald - aber bis jetz steht alles noch und wir hoffen das es weitesgehend so bleibt, in unserm schönen Wäldchen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;-)


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. Oktober 2018)

*MTB Zeven-Aspe Mountainbike hat Maik Puscherts Beitrag geteilt.*
Gepostet von Jan Nicklaus · 7. Oktober um 15:36 ·
So ist es leider und jetz is es offiziell - wir danken euch, unseren treuen Fans, die ihr uns die letzten 10Jahre so toll unterstützt habt!!!! Der Wald und der Trail bleiben natürlich da - und wir können niemand verbieten dort zu fahrn oder das ma freizuschneiden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;-) Keep on ridin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Maik Puschert
7. Oktober um 10:45
Mountainbike Parcours in Aspe nicht mehr „unter dem Dach“ des Funsports Zeven e.V.! Seit 2007 hatte der Zevener Verein mit einem Gestattungsvertrag den Parcours gehegt, gepflegt und auch nach und nach attraktiver gestaltet! Nachdem die Stadt Zeven mit Förster Hübner Jahre zuvor den Grundstein gelegt hatte, erfreuten sich nach der Übernahme viele Mountainbiker über die Attraktion im Zeven Aspen’er Wald! Weit über die Stadtgrenzen hinaus war diese Anlage über die alten Munitions-Bunker bekannt. Die Idee auf der historischträchtigen Fläche einfach Sport zu treiben und Spaß zu haben kam sehr gut an und war in Norddeutschland einzigartig. Jetzt in 2018 jedoch zerstörte das Forstamt diverse Wege mit dem Harvester und beschwerte sich auch über Holzeinbauten, welche die Strecke attraktiver gestaltet haben! Gestern entfernten Verantwortliche und Mitglieder des Funsports Zeven e.V. diese Hindernisse und somit ist die Mountainbike Strecke in Zeven-Aspe Geschichte! Auch der Gestattungsvertrag wurde in diesem Zuge mit gekündigt. Wieder mal eine Attraktion weniger für Auswärtige und Sportler aus unserer Region…Schade und wirklich bedauerlich! Aber auf dem angrenzenden BMX Gelände, wird weiterhin der Sport auf zwei Rädern nach vorne getrieben und man hat auch für die Zukunft dort noch große Pläne!


----------



## ManiacMille (9. Oktober 2018)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> *MTB Zeven-Aspe Mountainbike hat Maik Puscherts Beitrag geteilt.*
> Gepostet von Jan Nicklaus · 7. Oktober um 15:36 ·
> So ist es leider und jetz is es offiziell - wir danken euch, unseren treuen Fans, die ihr uns die letzten 10Jahre so toll unterstützt habt!!!! Der Wald und der Trail bleiben natürlich da - und wir können niemand verbieten dort zu fahrn oder das ma freizuschneiden
> 
> ...


Schade um die schöne Strecke. Das ist aber mal wieder typisch in Deutschland. Wenn jemand Profit machen kann sind alle anderen nur hinderlich.


----------



## flopp i (9. Oktober 2018)




----------



## EausB (8. November 2018)

... und tut mir unendlich leid für die, die ihr Herzblut und Arbeitskraft da über Jahre eingebracht haben, um der Allgemeinheit was Schönes zu bescheren.


----------



## Hobb (19. Januar 2019)

Keep on ridin!

Irgendwas is doch immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

